#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-16
<ubotu> New bug: #106865 in libnotify (main) "the close button should be a square, not a rectangle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106865
<ubotu> New bug: #106866 in Ubuntu "kopete crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106866
<ubotu> New bug: #106867 in control-center (main) "Crash on gnome manager " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106867
<ubotu> New bug: #106868 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwModify::Add()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106868
<ubotu> New bug: #106869 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "e1000 locks up under load in Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106869
<ubotu> New bug: #106870 in Ubuntu "liferea has bad already-running detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106870
<ubotu> New bug: #106871 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106871
<ubotu> New bug: #106872 in gnome-games (main) "Freecell: Cards hover" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106872
<ubotu> New bug: #106873 in roxen4 (universe) "roxen4 package from dapper doesn't create /var/run/roxen4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106873
<ubotu> New bug: #106874 in network-manager (main) "No option for WPA in Network Manager even though RALink driver supports it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106874
<ubotu> New bug: #106875 in scorched3d (universe) "..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106875
<ubotu> New bug: #106876 in brasero (universe) "Brasero doesn't burn audio cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106876
<ubotu> New bug: #106877 in flumotion (universe) "flumotion-admin crashed with Attribute Error in module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106877
<ubotu> New bug: #106879 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when running in the background on another user account and tries to make a notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106879
<ubotu> New bug: #106880 in kdebase (main) ""view mode" menu item missing from konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106880
<ubotu> New bug: #106881 in Ubuntu "IVTV output choppy and flickers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106881
<ubotu> New bug: #106882 in network-manager (main) "knetwork manager seems to crash on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106882
<ubotu> New bug: #106885 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106885
<ubotu> New bug: #106886 in perl (main) "[hppa]  FTBFS: failures in ext/threads/t/libc" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106886
<ubotu> New bug: #106887 in dmraid (universe) "ALERT! does not exist at boot with fakeraid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106887
<ubotu> New bug: #106888 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106888
<shooters> bug #28902
<ubotu> Malone bug 28902 in linux-source-2.6.15 "scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28902
<shooters> bug #47122
<ubotu> Malone bug 47122 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "editing Text crash X Server" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47122
<shooters> bug #49834
<ubotu> Malone bug 49834 in xorg "Writing to the gtk textview buffer crashes xorg" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49834
<ubotu> New bug: #106891 in network-manager (main) "wireless network connection goes in and out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106891
<shooters> bug #49980
<ubotu> Malone bug 49980 in Ubuntu "Gnome desktop crash when using update-manager (dup-of: 49834)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49980
<ubotu> New bug: #106892 in emacs21 (main) "I can't type  in portuguese-prefix input method" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106892
<ubotu> New bug: #106893 in gnome-applets (main) "Network traffic report 0% on mouse over" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106893
<ubotu> New bug: #106895 in Ubuntu "error running install command for nvidia with 2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106895
<ubotu> New bug: #106896 in hplip (main) "File "logging/__init__.py", line 740, in emit  File "logging/__init.py", line 718, in flush" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106896
<ubotu> New bug: #106897 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox binds to "wrong" XF86 shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106897
<ubotu> New bug: #106899 in gnome-raw-thumbnailer (universe) "gnome-raw-thumbnailer shows default icon after a click of proper thumbnail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106899
<ubotu> New bug: #106901 in swfdec (main) "swfdec continuously crashing nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106901
<ubotu> New bug: #106902 in gstreamer (universe) "losing audio sync when watching videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106902
<ubotu> New bug: #106903 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "error message when gnome-alsamixer is launching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106903
<ubotu> New bug: #106904 in Ubuntu "google picasa does not open..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106904
<ubotu> New bug: #106905 in Ubuntu "fspot- is messed up in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106905
<ubotu> New bug: #106906 in Ubuntu "nvidia drivers wont work after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106906
<ubotu> New bug: #106910 in Ubuntu "Feisty unable to mount  Data DVD Disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106910
<ubotu> New bug: #106912 in Ubuntu "Fiesty-Fawn intermittantly locks up when exiting Enemy-Territoryi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106912
<ubotu> New bug: #106913 in Ubuntu "cedega 6 crashes feisty desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106913
<ubotu> New bug: #106914 in gaim (main) "gaim windows live user dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106914
* Hobbsee rejects all the bugs about packages not in ubuntu
<harrisony> me runs to get 106913
<harrisony> damn it too late!
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> harrisony: you can EOL all the breezy bugs :)
<harrisony> lol i might!
<harrisony> sounds good!
<harrisony> will i still get karma ?
<Hobbsee> of course :)
<harrisony> hmmm...hahah i should!
<Hobbsee> yes, you should :0
<Hobbsee> then there will be less bugs :)
<harrisony> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation  For example: if you answer a support request today, Launchpad will give you the full score. If you answered a support request six months ago, Launchpad would award you half the score. After twelve months an action no longer counts towards your karma.
<harrisony> Oh wait..
<harrisony> Ohhhh i thought it ment you get half it the bug was made over 6 months ago..
<Hobbsee> oh.  no
<harrisony> is breezy still supported though?
<Flannel> harrisony: no
<harrisony> haahah...just close all the bugs going, not supported any more lol! that would be so fun
<Hobbsee> harrisony: nope
<Hobbsee> harrisony: exactly
<harrisony> but there are none
<harrisony> they all have fix released for there status :(
<Hobbsee> go to all the bugs, and search for breezy
* harrisony cries in the corner 
<Hobbsee> harrisony: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=breezy&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Hobbsee> harrisony: most of those can be closed
<Hobbsee> if it doesnt occur in dapper/edgy/feisty it can be closed
<Hobbsee> or if it's fixed in feisty, close it anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #106915 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crashed when opening new window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106915
<ubotu> New bug: #106916 in network-manager (main) "Network Mananger not setting IP on network card on Manual Configuration when done the first time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106916
<ubotu> New bug: #106917 in sound-juicer (main) ""Edit GNOME Audio Profiles" window makes "Preferences" window seem hung" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106917
<ubotu> New bug: #106918 in Ubuntu "Feisty: optical drives not working, possibly due to libata" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106918
<ubotu> New bug: #106919 in Ubuntu "April 15 Feisty updates break locales SJIS, GB2312, GBK and GB18030" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106919
<ubotu> New bug: #106920 in ubiquity (main) "the ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106920
<ubotu> New bug: #106922 in gstm (universe) "[apport]  gstm crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106922
<ubotu> New bug: #106921 in yelp "man & info links should be in yelp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106921
<ubotu> New bug: #106923 in Ubuntu "Please package Tux-guitar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106923
<ubotu> New bug: #106925 in metacity "metacity-viewer (previewer) does not show name of theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106925
<ubotu> New bug: #106926 in kdemultimedia (main) "Kmix volume/mute does not affect all channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106926
<ubotu> New bug: #106927 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox allows playing and ripping CDs at the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106927
<ubotu> New bug: #106928 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-panel-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::PanelAgent::stop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106928
<ubotu> New bug: #106930 in audacity (universe) "Audacity crashes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106930
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> yay, updating my diary soon...another short one
<Admiral_Chicago> this one will probably be about documentation
<ubotu> New bug: #106931 in Ubuntu "Unable to detect ITE8212 RAID0 array" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106931
<ubotu> New bug: #106932 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "installing linux-source-2.6.20 dumps the compressed version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106932
<ubotu> New bug: #106934 in ov511 "compiling the ov511 driver fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106934
<ubotu> New bug: #106935 in vice (multiverse) "Vice Emulator only shows blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106935
<ubotu> New bug: #106937 in pwc (universe) "depmod isn't run when built with m-a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106937
<ubotu> New bug: #106938 in Ubuntu "yate update to 1.2.0 version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106938
<ubotu> New bug: #106939 in Ubuntu "update crashes with python error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106939
<ubotu> New bug: #106940 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gammuplus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106940
<ubotu> New bug: #106941 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed when trying to sign in." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106941
<ubotu> New bug: #106942 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV, while starting session after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106942
<ubotu> New bug: #106943 in adept (main) "Changeing theme can cause wakky efects in loading bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106943
<ubotu> New bug: #106944 in approx (universe) "[edgy]  Please make gc_approx cron job run nice 19" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106944
<ubotu> New bug: #106945 in Ubuntu "HDA Intel soundcard balance shifts to the right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106945
<ubotu> New bug: #106946 in logcheck (main) "Network manager producing regular logcheck messages " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106946
<ubotu> New bug: #106947 in Ubuntu "USB Mouse fails to shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106947
<ubotu> New bug: #106948 in network-manager (main) "NM cannot distinguish between hidden and ad-hoc networks with the same SSID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106948
<ubotu> New bug: #106949 in pbuilder (main) "pbuilder-uml (0.161ubuntu2) depends on rootstrap(>= 0.3.9-1) and user-mode-linux which are notr installable in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106949
<ubotu> New bug: #106950 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106950
<ubotu> New bug: #106951 in totem (main) "Totem crash on apple website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106951
<ubotu> New bug: #106952 in ntfs-3g (universe) "beug with ntfs-3g and HDD " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106952
<ubotu> New bug: #106953 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes on update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106953
<ubotu> New bug: #106954 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106954
<ubotu> New bug: #106955 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware  Worstation 5.5.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106955
<ubotu> New bug: #106956 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware  Worstation 5.5.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106956
<ubotu> New bug: #106957 in systemtap (universe) "Systemtap should require kernel debug information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106957
<ubotu> New bug: #106958 in Ubuntu "Network is unstable with Intel 82540EM ethernet card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106958
<ubotu> New bug: #106959 in openoffice.org (main) "Inconsistent unicode entry between Gnome and OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106959
<ubotu> New bug: #106960 in codespeak-lib (universe) "Python 2.5 testing issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106960
<ubotu> New bug: #106961 in Ubuntu "no flash support in firefox on ubuntu for ps3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106961
<ajmitch> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #106962 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "slow feisty bootup due to timeout of hda_intel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106962
<ubotu> New bug: #106963 in procps (main) "w reports wrong login time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106963
<ubotu> New bug: #106964 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[feisy]  gnome-screensaver messes up keyboard layouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106964
<ubotu> New bug: #106965 in libqwt (universe) "please update libqwt to 5.0 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106965
<ubotu> New bug: #106966 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome mouse settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106966
<ubotu> New bug: #106967 in Ubuntu "drivemount_applet2 no desmonta bien disco externo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106967
<ubotu> New bug: #106968 in Ubuntu "cannot log off xubuntu properly so i can choose either ubuntu or kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106968
<ubotu> New bug: #106969 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "scroll function of Synaptics touchpad not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106969
<ubotu> New bug: #106970 in yakuake (universe) "Allow tab-renaming using current directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106970
<ubotu> New bug: #106971 in oem-config (main) "Keyboard layout test doesn't seem to work in firstboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106971
<ubotu> New bug: #106972 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter freezes all the time in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106972
<ubotu> New bug: #106973 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Zfone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106973
<bimberi> What's the standard way to deal with these '<???> needs packaging' requests?
<ubotu> New bug: #106974 in iptraf (main) "too high cpu usage and incorrect readings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106974
<ubotu> New bug: #106975 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysqldump lacks bash completion script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106975
<Admiral_Chicago> bimberi: there is a tag to add
<Admiral_Chicago> wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<Admiral_Chicago> and the appropriate people will get notified
<ScottK> needs-packaging bugs should alse be set to wishlist
<bimberi> Admiral_Chicago: Thankyou.
<Admiral_Chicago> bimberi: np
* bimberi browses the needs-packaging bugs to see what sort of treatment they get
<ubotu> New bug: #106977 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  package bluez-pcmcia-support failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106977
<ubotu> New bug: #106978 in Ubuntu "Mouse goes slowly (Sony Laptop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106978
<ubotu> New bug: #106979 in acroread (multiverse) "Acrobat Reader forgets "Page size" printer option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106979
<ScottK> bimberi: Mostly they wait for a volunteer in MOTU to take interest.  Which means mostly they wait.
<bimberi> ScottK: heh :)
<ScottK> Most of the stuff that gets packaged is because someone in MOTU had an actual interest in the package.
<kal> ok
<kal> here is a picture of the screen corruption that i get with latest ubuntu live cd  :
<kal> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/Photo-0504.jpg
<ubotu> New bug: #106980 in amarok (main) "Amarok causes cpu spikes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106980
<ScottK> kal: #ubuntu+1 is the support channel for Feisty.
<kal> ok ScottK
<bimberi> !info freemind feisty
<ubotu> Package freemind does not exist in feisty
<bimberi> hm
<ScottK> bimberi: Check on Launchpad to be sure.
<Nafallo> Free your mind... and the rest will follow!
* Nafallo sings
<ogra> heh
<ogra> having freemind would make some edubuntu users happy :)
<ogra> i had some requests from teachers
<Nafallo> those matrix people? :-)
<Nafallo> what is it btw
<ogra> a java based mindmapper ...
<ogra> apperntly the best one you can get for linux ... as as people using such stuff tell me
<ogra> its sadly not buildable with gjc
<bimberi> yes it's good
<bimberi> so I put this together: http://www.liberatedcomputing.net/mm2fm  :)
<bimberi> ScottK: where on LP? search Projects?
<ScottK> bimberi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu "Search for a package"
<bimberi> ScottK: k, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #106981 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106981
<ubotu> New bug: #106982 in Ubuntu "amd64  desktop CD does not support bluetooth mouse and keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106982
<ubotu> New bug: #106983 in Ubuntu "Screen corruption on feisty live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106983
<ubotu> New bug: #106985 in firefox (main) "crashed in the background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106985
<ubotu> New bug: #106986 in Ubuntu "Feisty : Ctrl + F doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106986
<ubotu> New bug: #106987 in Ubuntu "netgear WG511v1 PCMCIA card: prism54pci Cannot read eeprom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106987
<ubotu> New bug: #106988 in update-manager (main) "internationalization problem with the "Reading state information" string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106988
<ubotu> New bug: #106989 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes when exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106989
<ubotu> New bug: #106990 in bogofilter (main) "[apport]  bogofilter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106990
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bee!
<bddebian> :-) Hi Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #106991 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes while switching online stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106991
<ubotu> New bug: #106992 in gimp (main) "mouse to rename causes crash on save-as" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106992
<ubotu> New bug: #106993 in gimp (main) "mouse to rename causes crash on save-as" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106993
<ubotu> New bug: #106994 in update-manager (main) "feisty upgrader fails with kde-latest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106994
<ubotu> New bug: #106995 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal unconditionally interprets mouse wheel events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106995
<ubotu> New bug: #106996 in kopete "Kopete needs a method to block ICQ spammers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106996
<ubotu> New bug: #106997 in apt-file (universe) "bash completion not enabled for "show"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106997
<ubotu> New bug: #106998 in Ubuntu "enabling restricted driver Geforce 4 MX xserver crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106998
<ubotu> New bug: #107000 in update-manager (main) "update-manager should make sure that it is uptodate before a dist-upgrade even if edgy-updates is not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107000
<ubotu> New bug: #107002 in initramfs-tools (main) "ipw2200 is loaded before root  partition is mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107002
<ubotu> New bug: #107003 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity UI is not usable in resolutions < 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107003
<ubotu> New bug: #107004 in apt-file (universe) "man page - error in explained likeness between dpkg and apt-file commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107004
<ubotu> New bug: #107006 in xfburn (main) "xfburn: don't want burn iso's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107006
<ubotu> New bug: #107005 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 Trash won't empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107005
<ubotu> New bug: #107007 in partman (main) "auto-resize option description does not fit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107007
<ubotu> New bug: #107008 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107008
<qense> does anyone knows which program is responsible for unmounting before and remounting after an fsck scan ?
<ubotu> New bug: #107009 in Ubuntu "crash during new printer installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107009
<ubotu> New bug: #107010 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107010
<ubotu> New bug: #107011 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107011
<ubotu> New bug: #107012 in Ubuntu "nptl01 test in LTP fails for the 20070415 release on sparc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107012
<ubotu> New bug: #107013 in Ubuntu "network-manager is restarting the network on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107013
<ubotu> New bug: #107015 in Ubuntu "update-manager manual page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107015
<ubotu> New bug: #107016 in gedit (main) "gEdit can't drop a document dagged from file-roller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107016
<ubotu> New bug: #107017 in Ubuntu "Latest Feisty - System Hangs When Waking from Suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107017
<ubotu> New bug: #107018 in Ubuntu "Latest Kernel update prevented me from loading to desktop. Had to use older version through GRUB." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107018
<ubotu> New bug: #107019 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager Applet Can't Join WEP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107019
<ubotu> New bug: #107020 in Ubuntu "Sudo exposes the password on screen if you use "&" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107020
<ubotu> New bug: #107021 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107021
<ubotu> New bug: #107022 in Ubuntu "I can't report a bug in my native language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107022
<ubotu> New bug: #107023 in partman-auto (main) "cfdisk complains about auto-resize generated setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107023
* dholbach hugs seb
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'd like an opinion on whether or not Bug #107020 should be rejected.  Seems to me when the user does things the documentation says not to do and bad things happen, it's not a valid bug.  I asked because I rejected it and someone else set it back to unconfirmed.
<ubotu> Malone bug 107020 in sudo "Sudo exposes the password on screen if you use "&" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107020
<ubotu> New bug: #107024 in liferea (main) "liferea does not start, cause: bad filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107024
<bdmurray> ScottK: I agree with you in this case
<ScottK> bdmurray: Do you have an ability to mark stuff rejected so it stays that way?
<hggdh> ScottK: one more detail there: sudo has a special parameter -- -b to use when you want the command to run in the background
<bdmurray> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> hggdh: Thanks.  I'll add that to the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #107025 in evince (main) "Multipage printing issue using even and odd." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107025
<ubotu> New bug: #107026 in gnucash (universe) "GnuCash doesn't remember the size of the transfer funds window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107026
<hggdh> pochu: you had unrejected bug 107024
<ubotu> Malone bug 107024 in liferea "liferea does not start, cause: bad filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107024
<hggdh> pochu: sorry, bug 107020
<ubotu> Malone bug 107020 in sudo "Sudo exposes the password on screen if you use "&" " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107020
<hggdh> pochu: and I am curious if ScottK missed something there
<ubotu> New bug: #107028 in rescue (main) "reinstall grub option makes other installs unbootable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107028
<ubotu> New bug: #107029 in samba (main) "unable to change the name of a connected network share once created." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107029
<ubotu> New bug: #107031 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel is missing on first start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107031
<ubotu> New bug: #107032 in debian-installer (main) "iso image search repetition unavoidable (expert mode)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107032
<pochu> hggdh: no, I just was changing the package, and he had already rejected it, so it became unrejected :)
<pochu> hggdh: A sync problem hehe :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107033 in network-manager (main) "Wired network not found (only sometimes!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107033
<pochu> ScottK: sorry for unrejecting bug 107020, I opened the report before you rejected it, so I saw it filed under Ubuntu, so I changed it to sudo, without changing the status (it was unconfirmed, though you had already rejected it) so I opened it
<ubotu> Malone bug 107020 in sudo "Sudo exposes the password on screen if you use "&" " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107020
<pochu> My fault :)
<ScottK> No problem.  Stuff like that happens all the time.
<ScottK> Better it's filed under sudo anyway.
<ubotu> New bug: #107034 in Ubuntu "Beryl crash with Feisty AMD64 after return from console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107034
<ubotu> New bug: #107035 in Ubuntu "Gaim: Duplicate items in Status chooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107035
<ubotu> New bug: #107036 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Hitting ower button shows shutdown dialog, when canceled the same dialog appears again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107036
<hggdh> pochu: no prob, it was really a question -- you might have seen something that we missed
<ubotu> New bug: #107038 in krb5-auth-dialog (universe) "Dialog prompts for password to wrong principal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107038
<pochu> hggdh: :)
* hggdh hugs pochu
* pochu hugs hggdh back
<ubotu> New bug: #107040 in kde-guidance (main) "this crash appear every time I start KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107040
<ubotu> New bug: #107041 in Ubuntu "pppoe connection is not being correctly load at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107041
<ubotu> New bug: #107042 in debian-installer (main) "expert install produced passwordless root account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107042
<ubotu> New bug: #107039 in kdebase (main) "somebody pls help :D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107039
<ubotu> New bug: #107043 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed on startup " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107043
<ubotu> New bug: #107044 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  Apache ActiveMQ" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107044
<ubotu> New bug: #107045 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany --new-tab ADDRESS doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107045
<ubotu> New bug: #107046 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer 'streaming' problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107046
<ScottK> bdmurray: Bug #106939 looks like it might be an important one to me, but I've taken it as far as I know to do.  Would you please take a look at it?
<ubotu> Malone bug 106939 in Ubuntu "(update-desktop-database:12124): core dump" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106939
<ubotu> New bug: #107048 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107048
<ubotu> New bug: #107049 in amarok (main) "Amarok crached when double-click in Magnatune area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107049
<bdmurray> ScottK: looking
<ScottK> THanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #107050 in totem (main) "The Totem Firefox plugin loads fine but doesn't play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107050
<ubotu> New bug: #107051 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla (dynamic link problem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107051
<bdmurray> ScottK: I'm confused about what the reporter is trying to do.  It sounds like they were trying to update packages and ran into an error with update-desktop-database.  Does that sound right to you?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It started out as Python whining, but that was because update-desktop-database had core dumped.
<ScottK> Unfortunately apport doesn't launch for some reason so there's not traceback.
<bdmurray> Which version of desktop-file-utils do they have installed?
<bdmurray> Perhaps just doing an apt upgrade of that package will resolve things.
<ScottK> He's on Feisty
<ScottK> I'll ask him to try.
<bdmurray> Right, but it is old Feisty if he has 316 updates to process.
<ScottK> Right.
<ubotu> New bug: #107052 in sound-juicer (main) "[feisty]  Wrong parameters when trying to encode files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107052
<ubotu> New bug: #107053 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with IOError in log_to_term()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107053
<ubotu> New bug: #107055 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107055
<ubotu> New bug: #107057 in Ubuntu "Screen has a 4cm black border round it after update to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107057
<ubotu> New bug: #107058 in Ubuntu "Feisty Boot Checks the DCRom Drive 5 times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107058
<ubotu> New bug: #107059 in Ubuntu "kwin crashes after minimise all windows and run new application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107059
<ubotu> New bug: #107060 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107060
<ubotu> New bug: #107061 in gob2 (main) "Launching gob2 nothing happend" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107061
<ubotu> New bug: #107063 in Ubuntu "remotely exploitable bug in MadWifi Atheros driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107063
<ubotu> New bug: #107064 in hplip (main) "Scanner not recognized by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107064
<ScottK> bdmurray: What's the proper method to deal with a potential security bug like Bug #107061?
<ubotu> Malone bug 107061 in gob2 "Launching gob2 nothing happend" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107061
<crimsun> bug 107061
<ubotu> Malone bug 107061 in gob2 "Launching gob2 nothing happend" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107061
<crimsun> err, I'm blind
<crimsun> ScottK: do you mean 107063?
<ScottK> crimsun: Yeah.  That one.
<ScottK> Sorry.
<bdmurray> bug 107063
<ubotu> Malone bug 107063 in Ubuntu "remotely exploitable bug in MadWifi Atheros driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107063
<bdmurray> ScottK: let keescook know but I think that has already been patched
<crimsun> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-404-1
<bdmurray> for a while now
<keescook> yup
<crimsun> mark it "fix released"
<ScottK> Done.  That was easy enough.
<ScottK> Thanks.
* crimsun redirects thanks to keescook 
<keescook> heh.  :)  (oh, also, mark such stuff as "security" and subscribe ubuntu-security, just so I can find them if we end up with multiple reports to dup, since Slashdot's 4-month-out-of-date-panic on this article may cause others to report it too)
<ubotu> New bug: #107065 in Ubuntu "beta fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107065
<ubotu> New bug: #107066 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when signing in to goolge groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107066
<ScottK> keescook: Got that too.
<ScottK> (now)
<keescook> thanks!  :0
<keescook> er... :)
<ScottK> keescook: I added a discussion about clamav backports to the agenda of the next MOTU meeting.  I thought you would be interested...
<keescook> ScottK: oh!  yes, thanks for the reminder.
<keescook> ScottK: when is the next meeting?  I don't seem to have it on the calendar.
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings Thursday, Apr 26th, 20:00 UTC
<ScottK> keescook: ^^^
<keescook> ScottK: ah, thanks. hmpf.  I wonder why it's not in my various iCal subscriptions.
<keescook> ScottK: I'll be travelling, but I'll try to make it.
<ScottK> keescook: I think your opinion on the matter is critical since you end up doing most of the maintenance.
* keescook nods
* ScottK has a hard time imagining running clamav 0.88 on a Dapper server 3 years form now...
<keescook> I'd really like to see it get updated, but I want to better understand the problems that Hobbsee ran into during the 0.90 updates.
<ScottK> There are definite API changes.  I don't know the details.
<ubotu> New bug: #107069 in Ubuntu "Feisty 7.04 installation CD thinks my HDs are SCSIs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107069
<ubotu> New bug: #107067 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty Installation - Improper rendering of Tamil Fonts " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107067
<ubotu> New bug: #107070 in network-manager (main) "VPN menu not accessible when using dhcp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107070
<ubotu> New bug: #107071 in dbus (main) "/etc/init.d/dbus restart causes powermanager to report "battery has been removed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107071
<ubotu> New bug: #107073 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird - sent mails are not saved " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107073
<ubotu> New bug: #107074 in Ubuntu "unable to connecto to packages.freecontrib.org and get needed packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107074
<ubotu> New bug: #107075 in Ubuntu "Strange freeze on IBM T23 and freeze on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107075
<ubotu> New bug: #107076 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107076
<ubotu> New bug: #107078 in Ubuntu "madwifi driver broken in 2.6.20-15 restricted modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107078
<ubotu> New bug: #107079 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythnbox crashes when playing from gnome-mounted sambaserver which is abruptly disconnected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107079
<ubotu> New bug: #107080 in mdadm (main) "Wrong RAID UUID on PATA RAID5 partitions after Feisty Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107080
<pochu> ScottK: bug 107078 ;)
<ubotu> Malone bug 107078 in Ubuntu "madwifi driver broken in 2.6.20-15 restricted modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107078
<pochu> ScottK: is that familiar to you? :)
<ScottK> No.  My madwifi thing was a security issue.
* ScottK doesn't know a thing about making madwifi work.
<pochu> ScottK: hehe, I read madwifi and thought about that slashdot article :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107081 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107081
<MrNOKIA> hello everyone
<MrNOKIA> i have spotted an issue regarding xmms
<ubotu> New bug: #107082 in xine-lib (main) "kaffeine/xine-lib crashes when given a nonexistant smb url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107082
<MrNOKIA> hello everyone
<ubotu> New bug: #107083 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107083
<MrNOKIA> so
<MrNOKIA> both in edgy and feisty, when running xmms and listening to an internet radio station, after a while it begins to grow. top command shows a 66% memory usage by xmms after a couple of hours (but that coul happen much sooner, i just didn't have the time to check )
<pochu> MrNOKIA: have you filed a bug?
<MrNOKIA> i don't know the exact procedure
<ubotu> New bug: #107085 in music-applet (universe) "banshee rating control not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107085
<pochu> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> New bug: #107084 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-legacy does not work with 386 kernels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107084
<pochu> MrNOKIA: file it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+filebug
<ubotu> New bug: #107086 in gspca (universe) "Image for Philips 210NC webcam is turned up-side-down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107086
<ubotu> New bug: #107087 in samba (main) "Unreliable access to Vista shared (SMB) drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107087
<ubotu> New bug: #107088 in kvm (universe) "kvm-source will not build with module-assistant and custom kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107088
<ubotu> New bug: #107089 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107089
<ubotu> New bug: #107090 in Ubuntu "Missing firmware for DVB-T card Hauppage HVR-1110" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107090
<ubotu> New bug: #107091 in Ubuntu "[apport]  Suspend locks up computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107091
<ubotu> New bug: #107093 in firefox "System freezes (possibly Gecko)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107093
<ubotu> New bug: #107094 in Ubuntu "Installation - keyboard not working after slovene keyboard has beed selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107094
<ubotu> New bug: #107095 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor repaint problem (dup-of: 92016)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107095
<ubotu> New bug: #107096 in firefox (main) "firefox freeze when close tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107096
<ubotu> New bug: #107097 in gnome-app-install (main) "document the process of generating app-install-data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107097
<ubotu> New bug: #107099 in htp (universe) "htp 1.15 segfaults where 1.13 works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107099
<ubotu> New bug: #107100 in wesnoth (universe) "Music is Scratchy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107100
<pochu> ajmitch: did you really want to mark bug 89491 as "in progress"? It should be "needs info", IMHO
<ubotu> Malone bug 89491 in compiz "[Feisty]  Keyring for networkmanager doesn't allow for keyboard inputting of password" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89491
<ajmitch> oh probably
* ajmitch shrugs
<pochu> :)
* ajmitch was setting another bug or two as in progress
<ajmitch> there, fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #107102 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "hibernation doesn't work on Sony Vaio Z1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107102
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-17
<ubotu> New bug: #107103 in apport (main) "should try to sanitize passwords from attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107103
<ubotu> New bug: #107104 in wordpress (universe) "wordpressPackage Needs Updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107104
<ubotu> New bug: #107105 in gdebi (main) "wish: gdebi should call alien to install software from rpms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107105
<owh> shooters: Got a mo?
<owh> shooters: owh==onno-itmaze==Onno Benschop, we're exchanging emails over bug #52778
<ubotu> Malone bug 52778 in samba "Some folders on fat32 filesystem not writable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52778
<ubotu> New bug: #107106 in Ubuntu "Post install can't login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107106
<ubotu> New bug: #107107 in kdepim "KMail prevents encryption, if the target key is not ultimately trusted or (locally) signed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107107
<ubotu> New bug: #107108 in inotify-tools (universe) "Incorrect Build-Depends on linux-kernel-headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107108
<ubotu> New bug: #107109 in gdm (main) "No "New Login" for user with Desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107109
<ubotu> New bug: #107111 in Ubuntu "Can't access networking (under system>admin>networking)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107111
<ubotu> New bug: #107112 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu applet is only partially translated to portuguese PT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107112
<neuma> [leny on launchpad]  Hi BugSquad, bug #84486 can be closed or whatever - I finally found my own user error
<ubotu> Malone bug 84486 in vm "vm for emacs21 ignores variable user-mail-address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84486
<pochu> bug 84486
<ubotu> Malone bug 84486 in vm "vm for emacs21 ignores variable user-mail-address" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84486
<pochu> neuma: closed
<bimberi> neuma: seems it's been done, for future reference you can do it - just set its status to Rejected.
<neuma> pochu, bimberi: I will know about Rejected in future. Thanks
<blueyed_> Woohoo! The last 24h are looking good: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
* pochu hugs blueyed_ :)
<pochu> Let's keep the good work!
<blueyed_> Yes. At least Launchpad is faster again.
<blueyed_> I'm off now though. 'night.
<pochu> goodnight blueyed_
<ubotu> New bug: #107113 in Ubuntu "ubuntu doesn't install on my laptop ( Toshiba Satellite R20)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107113
<bimberi> that's probably the Breezy bugs being expired
<Kmos> bimberi: don't think so :) they're all rejected
<bimberi> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107114 in grub (main) "Autoboot message not completely cleared If timeout is >= 10000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107114
<pochu> keescook: EXPIRED KEY Good signature from Kees Cook <kees@ubuntu.com>
<keescook> pochu: run gpg --refresh  :)
<pochu> keescook: you may want to change the expire date ;)
<pochu> keescook: hehe, gonna try :)
<keescook> pochu: sorry, it's --refresh-keys
<pochu> yeah
<pochu> LoL
<pochu> gpg: key 968BD587: "Michael Bienia <michael@vorlon.ping.de>" 160 new signatures
<pochu> 160??
<pochu> geser: how is that possible? :)
<keescook> wow!  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107115 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (restricted) "log out or switch user results in crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107115
<ubotu> New bug: #107117 in compiz (main) "Only first session works when Desktop effects are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107117
<ubotu> New bug: #107116 in Ubuntu "ldconfig gtk not a elf file, wrong magic bytes at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107116
<pochu> good night everyone!
<ubotu> New bug: #107118 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107118
<ubotu> New bug: #107119 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash(v 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107119
<ubotu> New bug: #107120 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_ForcedUnwind()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107120
<ubotu> New bug: #107121 in smartmontools (main) "smartd segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107121
<ubotu> New bug: #107122 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice impress does not display slide show under compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107122
<ubotu> New bug: #107123 in Ubuntu "Need to manually ifup eth0 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107123
<ubotu> New bug: #107124 in Ubuntu "password entry screen freezes my desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107124
<ubotu> New bug: #107127 in compiz (main) "Feisty: Xubuntu + Compiz = Smaller than screen visual." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107127
<ubotu> New bug: #107128 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while typing in text area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107128
<ubotu> New bug: #107129 in Ubuntu "Firefox Randomly Hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107129
<ubotu> New bug: #107130 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "GTK apps' hover menus items, under Kubuntu Feisty beta, are looking thin (thinner than KDE apps ones)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107130
<ubotu> New bug: #107131 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "GTK apps are not having a scroll up (or left) button above (or beside) the scroll down (or right) button on kubuntu feisty beta." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107131
<ubotu> New bug: #107132 in kdebase (main) "kconsole doesn't use anti-alias settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107132
<ubotu> New bug: #107133 in Ubuntu "When the computer sleeps I get an error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107133
<ubotu> New bug: #107134 in Ubuntu "Buttons' hover effects are not fading to vertical buttons (as the ones on the side of konqueror - file browser - , kate, and others) in kubuntu feisty beta." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107134
<ubotu> New bug: #107135 in synaptic (main) "synaptic: gtk_tree_model_get_iter: assertion fails and Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107135
<ubotu> New bug: #107136 in openoffice.org (main) "buttons don't refresh after mouse over" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107136
<ubotu> New bug: #107137 in Ubuntu "No wireless conexion after updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107137
<ubotu> New bug: #107138 in Ubuntu "toshiba p100 series dsdt acpi error no sound, works with acpi turned off." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107138
<ubotu> New bug: #107139 in Ubuntu "Quick click on menus applets (k menu and system menu) makes them not to look pressed (smaller) and also, in feisty beta, activates icon zoom effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107139
<ubotu> New bug: #107140 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107140
<ubotu> New bug: #107141 in gparted (main) "gparted no longer lists fakeraid devices in 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107141
<ubotu> New bug: #107142 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty logo's outer glow on login and kde loading screens are making it look blurred." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107142
<ubotu> New bug: #107143 in Ubuntu "/etc/init.d/gdm stop fails to stop gdm on 7.04 beta livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107143
<ubotu> New bug: #107144 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-15 Update affects bcm43xx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107144
<ubotu> New bug: #107149 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "python 2.5.1c1 version mismatch with libapache2-mod-python on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107149
<ubotu> New bug: #107150 in silo-installer (main) "silo installer (device2obp) does not parse properly FC controllers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107150
<ubotu> New bug: #107147 in firefox (main) "firefox crashe x86_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107147
<ubotu> New bug: #107151 in silo-installer (main) "silo-installer (device2obp) issues the wrong reboot command with boot or root are on raid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107151
<ubotu> New bug: #107152 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu Desktop Live CD 20060415 dont show Guided Resize SCSI (0,0,0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107152
<ubotu> New bug: #107154 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel error - bug buddy loop....then crash again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107154
<ubotu> New bug: #107156 in apt (main) "bug in apt ftp method" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107156
<ubotu> New bug: #107153 in Ubuntu "Print a Test Page not working for B4350 PostScript monochrome printer in Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107153
<ubotu> New bug: #107157 in Ubuntu "7.04 Beta fails to boot with splash screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107157
<ubotu> New bug: #107158 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107158
<ubotu> New bug: #107159 in Ubuntu "7.04 beta livecd fails to reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107159
<ubotu> New bug: #107160 in tk8.4 (main) "[apport]  wish8.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in UDrawChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107160
<ubotu> New bug: #107162 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107162
<ubotu> New bug: #107163 in Ubuntu "less fails to load in the initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107163
<ubotu> New bug: #107164 in Ubuntu "opera crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107164
<ubotu> New bug: #107165 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "patch to add menu icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107165
<ubotu> New bug: #107166 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107166
<ubotu> New bug: #107167 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107167
<ubotu> New bug: #107170 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql-admin crashes on configuring monitoring of replication master/slave server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107170
<dholbach> good morning
<ScottK> good morning
<dholbach> hey scott
<ScottK> Hey.  It's actually the middle of the night here, just having a little IRC insomnia.
<ScottK> Or rather insomnia IRC.
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> nice interview in behindmotu
<ScottK> Thanks.
<dholbach> we should get that on planet
<ScottK> It was.
<ScottK> Before Laserjock made a separate blog for behind MOTU.
<dholbach> ah ok - well the separate feed should get agreggated on it
<ScottK> I think he said he wanted to get behindmotu on Fridge.
<ScottK> But it's late and I'm tired so who know what I remember.
<dholbach> i'll prod him
<ScottK> know/knows - can't spell either.
<dholbach> i mean, if we get stuff like DebianPackageADay on it, we can get behindmotu on it as well :)
<ScottK> One would think...
<dholbach> I'll talk to Jordan about it
<ubotu> New bug: #107171 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Sfnt_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107171
<ubotu> New bug: #107172 in kvm (universe) "kvm crashes on load (exception 12)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107172
<ubotu> New bug: #107175 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Report A new bug broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107175
<ajmitch> hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey ajmitch
<ubotu> New bug: #107174 in rhythmbox (main) "Crashed while uploading library via USB external HDD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107174
<ubotu> New bug: #107176 in yelp (main) "[feisty]  My data drives keep unmounting on bootup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107176
<ubotu> New bug: #107177 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  WengoPhone/mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107177
<ubotu> New bug: #107178 in ubiquity (main) "partitioner shows wrong partition sizes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107178
<ubotu> New bug: #107179 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107179
<ubotu> New bug: #107180 in sniffit (universe) "Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107180
<ubotu> New bug: #107181 in Ubuntu "The (CD) installer gives the wrong keyboard layout for the Dutch locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107181
<ubotu> New bug: #107183 in compiz (main) "compiz shows gnome-panel on only one desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107183
<ubotu> New bug: #107184 in launchpad-integration (main) ""Report a Problem" menu item missing from Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107184
<ubotu> New bug: #107185 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107185
<ubotu> New bug: #107186 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Feisty]  Network Proxy function "use the same proxy for all protocols" does not work any more (regresssion)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107186
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #107188 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed (edgy -> feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<ubotu> New bug: #107189 in gtk2-engines (main) "cairo gradient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107189
<ubotu> New bug: #107192 in kvm (universe) "kvm module doesn't build in feisty 2.6.20-15.27" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107192
<ubotu> New bug: #107194 in cryptsetup (universe) "Passphrase doesn't get repeated after wrong try" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107194
<ubotu> New bug: #107195 in Ubuntu "Can reach only a few website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107195
<ubotu> New bug: #107197 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer won't play full-screen video running Rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107197
<ubotu> New bug: #107199 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "xbindkeys-config cannot handle save of empty keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107199
<ubotu> New bug: #107201 in Ubuntu "beagle feature req: index IMAP folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107201
<ubotu> New bug: #107202 in nautilus (main) "making iso-file from cd dies quietly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107202
<ubotu> New bug: #107203 in Ubuntu "kubuntu not showing all device icons selected in behaviour dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107203
<ubotu> New bug: #107204 in tomcat5 (universe) "Tomcat has dependecies on X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107204
<ubotu> New bug: #107205 in debian-installer (main) "LVM install crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107205
<ubotu> New bug: #107206 in airstrike (universe) "airstrike close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107206
<ubotu> New bug: #107208 in Ubuntu "Two USB serial adapters get different /dev/ttyUSBn names after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107208
<ubotu> New bug: #107209 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "setrlimit can unlimit CPU by setting to 0 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107209
<ubotu> New bug: #107207 in pulseaudio (main) "padsp doesn't work with Audacity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107207
<ubotu> New bug: #107211 in mdadm (main) "udev event for md setup sent too early" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107211
<ubotu> New bug: #107213 in xfonts-terminus (main) "aliases not loaded for terminus font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107213
<ubotu> New bug: #107214 in nautilus (main) "nautilus close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107214
<ubotu> New bug: #107215 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "unstable network with forcedeth drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107215
<ubotu> New bug: #107216 in Ubuntu "Internet connection via dialup modem connected to PL2303 USB serial port fails after dialling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107216
<ubotu> New bug: #107217 in gthumb (main) "Crop not applied in gthumb Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107217
<ubotu> New bug: #107218 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with UnboundLocalError in set_extended_filenames()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107218
<ubotu> New bug: #107219 in firefox (main) "it just crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107219
<ubotu> New bug: #107220 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "selecting expert mode does not work for Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107220
<ubotu> New bug: #107221 in Ubuntu "apt-get should allow downgrade also" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107221
<ubotu> New bug: #107222 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107222
<ubotu> New bug: #107223 in Ubuntu "Sound failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107223
<ubotu> New bug: #107224 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server preinst script stops running mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107224
<ubotu> New bug: #107225 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution data server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107225
<ubotu> New bug: #107226 in Ubuntu "Hebrew Sans fonts distorted in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107226
<ubotu> New bug: #107227 in gnome-app-install (main) "Brasero is not available in gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107227
<ubotu> New bug: #107228 in Ubuntu "KSquirrel - image viewer for KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107228
<ubotu> New bug: #107229 in ipkungfu (universe) "Several new upstream versions of ipkungfu released, please update to 0.6.1-3 from Debian testing " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107229
<ubotu> New bug: #107230 in amarok (main) "Amarok lost all vote and counts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107230
<ubotu> New bug: #107231 in Ubuntu "X crash at gnome's startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107231
<ubotu> New bug: #107232 in alsa-driver (main) "Very low volume with HDA/ALC883" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107232
<ubotu> New bug: #107233 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "syntax error in x-java-archive.xml" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107233
<geser> pochu: I participated at the key signing during FOSDEM
<pochu> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107234 in Ubuntu "Installer crashes in partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107234
<ubotu> New bug: #107237 in Ubuntu "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107237
<ubotu> New bug: #107239 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107239
<ubotu> New bug: #107240 in fuse (main) "fuse kernel module not removed on package removal " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107240
<shirish> tepsipakki: are u there?
<ubotu> New bug: #107242 in gtkam (universe) "when i connect my Fuji F30 camera whith user rights i can't  downlad my photos." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107242
<ubotu> New bug: #107243 in Ubuntu "XServer failed on live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107243
<ubotu> New bug: #107244 in Ubuntu "Feisty RC: error during dist-upgrade with DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107244
<ubotu> New bug: #107245 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash downloading extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107245
<ubotu> New bug: #107246 in Ubuntu "kernel upgrade fails, possibly related to unusual lilo setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107246
<ubotu> New bug: #107248 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashed on quad g5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107248
<ubotu> New bug: #107249 in Ubuntu "failed kernel update followed by boot failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107249
<ubotu> New bug: #107250 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org crashes when inserting a special character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107250
<ubotu> New bug: #107251 in python-xlib (universe) "python-xlib has problems on 64 bit systems (at least with pypanel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107251
<ubotu> New bug: #107252 in fuse (main) "Group of /dev/fuse not set by /etc/udev/rules.d/45-fuse.rules when using LDAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107252
<ubotu> New bug: #107253 in evolution (main) "'#' in the alt-F2 box crashes evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107253
<ubotu> New bug: #107254 in Ubuntu "totem and compiz problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107254
<ubotu> New bug: #107255 in nautilus (main) "Double click in nautilus should not open two windows, when using single click policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107255
<ubotu> New bug: #107247 in firefox "cursor-key navigation in bugs broken with Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107247
<ubotu> New bug: #107257 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "[apport]  gtkpod crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107257
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ScottK> bop
<bddebian> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #107258 in Ubuntu "boot splash choice between kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu is odd after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107258
<ubotu> New bug: #107259 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<ubotu> New bug: #107260 in kaffeine (main) "kaffiene crashes kdeinit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107260
<ubotu> New bug: #107261 in firefox (main) "Hebrew Vowels Incorrectly Placed in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107261
<ubotu> New bug: #107262 in cupsys (main) "CUPS directory interfaces needs write access by cupsys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107262
<ubotu> New bug: #107263 in rhythmbox (main) "python shell translation into Finnish has " causing syntax error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107263
<ubotu> New bug: #107264 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107264
<ubotu> New bug: #107265 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107265
<ubotu> New bug: #107266 in debian-installer (main) "debian-installer the progress bar needs smoothing out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107266
<ubotu> New bug: #107267 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org spanish translation for "Print range"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107267
<ubotu> New bug: #107269 in Ubuntu "Hebrew translation confusing for replace file question" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107269
<ubotu> New bug: #107270 in Ubuntu "freqency scaling does not work optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107270
<ubotu> New bug: #107271 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Acer 9410 ATA hangs, system freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107271
<ubotu> New bug: #107273 in Ubuntu "Hibername and Suspend to Ram do not work on Acer 9410" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107273
<ubotu> New bug: #107274 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_default_xsputn()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107274
<ubotu> New bug: #107275 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107275
<ubotu> New bug: #107276 in evince (main) "cannot print even pages in a range " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107276
<ubotu> New bug: #107277 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107277
<ubotu> New bug: #107272 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus thumbnailer crashes with the attached .doc file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107272
<ubotu> New bug: #107278 in gnome-panel (main) "I have only one desktop when i turn on Desktop Effects." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107278
<ubotu> New bug: #107279 in xsane (main) "[apport]  xsane crashed with SIGSEGV in m_parport_ECP_supported()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107279
<ubotu> New bug: #106593 in Ubuntu "No mouse point option display in manual partition Xubuntu 20070414" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106593
<ubotu> New bug: #106907 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Gateway wireless device not supported in feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106907
<ubotu> New bug: #107281 in Ubuntu "kernel panic booting the edubuntu amd64 dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107281
<ubotu> New bug: #107282 in kdebase (main) "dot "." as a folder name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107282
<ubotu> New bug: #102509 in Ubuntu "Very sluggish mouse on a Macbook 2nd generation (Intel Core2 Duo)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102509
<ubotu> New bug: #105751 in Ubuntu "When you do Manual partition  open the thunar with the hard drive and you lose the install windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105751
<ubotu> New bug: #103555 in Ubuntu "feisty beta fails to install on presario 18xl390 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103555
<ubotu> New bug: #107283 in kvm (universe) "unhandled vm exit:  0x0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107283
<maini10> Hello, i'm triaging bug 104485 and Valgrind log detect memory leaks. How can I help the reporter? Thanks
<ubotu> Malone bug 104485 in kdebase "[apport]  kdesktop_lock crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_once()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104485
<ubotu> New bug: #107284 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu feisty install 4th step crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107284
<ubotu> New bug: #107285 in vnc (main) "vncserver will not start on Ubuntu Feisty Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107285
<ubotu> New bug: #107286 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Loss of data moving files to memory stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107286
<ubotu> New bug: #107288 in Ubuntu "Beryl freezes, will not provide login prompt after Change Users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107288
<ubotu> New bug: #107289 in amarok (main) "wrong transfer sizes with transkode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107289
<shirish> guys I wanna file a bug concerning http://wiki.ubuntu.com can somebody tell me under which heading should I file it?
<ubotu> New bug: #107291 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted Drivers Manager installs ATI driver that doesn't support card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107291
<ScottK> What's the bug?
<ScottK> shirish: ??
<shirish> ScottK: I don't know whether to call it wishlist or bug there are pages like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates which have no time-stamping so its pretty difficult to know when somebody wrote something, 2 days-2 weeks-2 months to whatever
<shirish> ScottK: and as u can see, there are no. of people who have made contributions to the page so its kinda hard to know where things are moving or which are up on the list
* ScottK is looking
<ubotu> New bug: #107292 in Ubuntu "package request: i810tvout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107292
* shirish is thankful :)
<ScottK> The packages/candidates page does have a timestamp on the bottom.  It says, last edited 2007-04-17 03:10:39 by DanielHolbach2
<shirish> right, I saw that, but that's Daniel as perhaps the last person who edited somewhere in the whole wiki
<ScottK> shirish: No, it's that page.
<shirish> ScottK: ok hang on a moment
<shirish> ScottK: This is what it lists CategoryMOTU  last edited 17.04.2007 13:40:39 by DanielHolbach2
<ubotu> New bug: #107293 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "It won't install at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107293
<shirish> ScottK: what I am looking at, is people leave their opinions, or what they know at a certain point in time. (perhaps) this needs to get recorded with each package or something (a short time stamp or something)
<ScottK> shirish: Yes.  That's the catagory the page is in, the last time it was edited and who did it.
<shirish> ScottK: right ok lemme explain with an e.g.
<ScottK> That's essentially impossible to automate.  People often do that on wikis, but there's no automated solution.
<ScottK> You'd be better off looking in launchpad for needs-packaging bugs.
<ScottK> That'll have history and is the preferred method.
<shirish> ScottK: I am not a packager per se but just curious, to see what is into works or what people are asking for
<ScottK> Yes.  I understand.  The problem is that LOTS of people want stuff packaged, but few actually do it.
<ScottK> So there are FAR more requests than will ever be done.
<shirish> ScottK: I understand that completely.
<ScottK> Keep in mind that everyone doing these new packages is a volunteer.  None of us are paid to do it.
<shirish> ScottK: that is understood for sure
<ScottK> If you are interested in this, Debian has a virtual package called WNPP that has Debian Intent To Package (ITP) and request bugs in it.
<ubotu> New bug: #107294 in multi-gnome-terminal (universe) "--icon command line switch not working under KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107294
<ubotu> New bug: #107295 in Ubuntu "console fonts look weird after the latest update (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107295
<ubotu> New bug: #107296 in p7zip (universe) "description inaccurately describes RAR support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107296
<ubotu> New bug: #107297 in Ubuntu "Notebook powers off after resuming from suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107297
<shirish> ScottK: I don't know about packaging but yes interested to find more details, there isn't any link to what the things like ITP, RFP or REVU are all about. For atleast the curious it doesn't make sense.
<shirish> ScottK: or perhaps there is some documentation about that too but I've not been looking in the right place.
<ScottK> For Ubuntu, the best place to look is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/
<ScottK> I'm not much of a Debian expert.
<ubotu> New bug: #107298 in restricted-manager (main) "Enabling restricted Nvidia drivers during live-cd session caused Xorg to fail to start after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107298
<shirish> me a noob, but still thanx for being helpful :)
<ScottK> shirish: In general #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 are for support.
<shirish> ScottK: yup, but figured they wouldn't know anything about the wiki stuff so came here
<ScottK> You might be suprised.
<shirish> I am there also :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107299 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Netwok does not work on high load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107299
<ubotu> New bug: #107300 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player suspend problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107300
<ubotu> New bug: #107302 in rhythmbox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_rhythmbox_rhythmbox-metadata.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107302
<ubotu> New bug: #107303 in Ubuntu "When I use the botton scroll inside openoffice the workspace is changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107303
<ubotu> New bug: #107305 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107305
<ubotu> New bug: #107306 in Ubuntu "rename a volume does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107306
<ubotu> New bug: #107307 in Ubuntu "The workspaces doesn't work fine with Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107307
<ubotu> New bug: #107304 in Ubuntu "Kernel panic with 2.6.17-11 Ubuntu binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107304
<ubotu> New bug: #107309 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when rebooting system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107309
<ubotu> New bug: #107310 in audacious (universe) "timidity plug-in need to be reconfigure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107310
<ubotu> New bug: #107311 in streamtuner (universe) "shoutcast list is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107311
<ubotu> New bug: #107312 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.4 extremely slow bootup, slow Net connection as well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107312
<ubotu> New bug: #107313 in adept (main) "red rectangle instead of icon is shown in adept installer when there are no results in search " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107313
<ubotu> New bug: #107314 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "[Edgy] Update to kernel 2.6.17-11 breaks nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107314
<ubotu> New bug: #107315 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "Firefox crash when executing java applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107315
<ubotu> New bug: #107316 in cdrkit (main) "feisty/xubuntu cdrecord fails to burn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107316
<ubotu> New bug: #107317 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet doesn't show wired connection and connects only to wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107317
<ubotu> New bug: #107318 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107318
<ubotu> New bug: #107319 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet doens't detect devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107319
<ubotu> New bug: #107320 in gdm (main) "Large font in the GDM login text field after installing xserver-xorg-video-intel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107320
<ubotu> New bug: #107321 in network-manager (main) "networkmanager can't use PEAP or TTLS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107321
<ubotu> New bug: #107322 in Ubuntu "firewire hard disk only detected at boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107322
<ubotu> New bug: #107323 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "Swfdec-mozilla crashs (dup-of: 107324)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107323
<ubotu> New bug: #107324 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "Swfdec-mozilla crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107324
<ubotu> New bug: #107325 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "page_mapcount(page) went negative!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107325
<ubotu> New bug: #107327 in tk8.4 (main) "[apport]  wish8.4 crashed with signal 7 in AnimateGif()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107327
<ubotu> New bug: #107328 in gnome-netstatus (main) "Network activity way off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107328
<ubotu> New bug: #107329 in ubiquity (main) "Insssstttaaaalllatioonnnn   aaannnnddd    tttuuurbbbbo kkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyybooooaaaarrdddd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107329
<ubotu> New bug: #107330 in Ubuntu "flash player 9 doesn't print enbedded images in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107330
<ajmitch> that was an interesting bug title
<rulus> lol @ bug 107329 :D
<ubotu> Malone bug 107329 in ubiquity "Insssstttaaaalllatioonnnn   aaannnnddd    tttuuurbbbbo kkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyybooooaaaarrdddd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107329
<Simira> somewhat tiresome
<rulus> I'll change the title ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #107331 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107331
<ubotu> New bug: #107332 in Ubuntu ""GTK Accessibility Module initialized" disturbs Zenity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107332
<ubotu> New bug: #107333 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107333
<Kosmonaut> ping
<Kosmonaut> i ve got a question someone awake?
<ScottK> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kosmonaut> allright..
<Kosmonaut> just a second
<Kosmonaut> there is a serious confirmed bug in (k)ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/78037
<ubotu> Malone bug 78037 in network-manager "many cards need to be downed for changing essid" [High,Confirmed] 
<Kosmonaut> exactly
<ScottK> That's actually a package that Ubuntu and Kubuntu both use.
<Kosmonaut> well i am a big ubuntu fan...so i don t care if this bug exists but...
<Kosmonaut> this i my eyes to serious, this should be fixed before 704 is released, right?
<Kosmonaut> to->too
<ScottK> I'd guess not.
<ScottK> network-manager has had a LOT of focus late in the process and been improved significantly.
<Kosmonaut> don t you think that this will cause negative press
<Kosmonaut> (my englih is no the best)
<Kosmonaut> english ;-)
<ScottK> It's certainly not ideal, but the stuff they were fixing tended to be no network at all kinds of problems
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> The problem is, of course, only so many people to try and fix it.
<ScottK> I'm sure if someone comes up with a patch, they will be very interested.
<ubotu> New bug: #107334 in eog (main) "[feisty]  printing photos in eog does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107334
<Kosmonaut> yes sure... i used to use knetwork manager since i think 6.10 and it was working perfectly. until feisty :-(
<ScottK> It's working well for me (better than Edgy).
<ScottK> It's different for everyone.
<Kosmonaut> man YOU are lucky then
<Kosmonaut> :-D
<bdmurray> Kosmonaut: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Kosmonaut> well i got 2 cards: 1 rtl8180 build-in 2 wg511v2 none of those card work with knetworkmanager
<Kosmonaut> both are somehow unusable with knetworkmanager (they work befor)
<Kosmonaut> they do work this wlassistent
<bdmurray> unusable in what way exactly?
<Kosmonaut> one second please
<Kosmonaut> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/104414
<ubotu> Malone bug 104414 in knetworkmanager "[Feisty]  Knetworkmanager refuses to work with wifi (dup-of: 78037)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 78037 in network-manager "many cards need to be downed for changing essid" [High,Confirmed] 
<Kosmonaut> there is a workaround but this is *ehmm* causing me pain...it s semms to ad junk characters in the "essid"
<bdmurray> Kosmonaut: the bug has been reported upstream and it seems to be actively discussed / worked on
<Kosmonaut> bdmurray: well...yes. I know that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/78037 has a of "dublicated" bugs, but just as I said: this is a serious showstopper (as you might say)
<ubotu> Malone bug 78037 in network-manager "many cards need to be downed for changing essid" [High,Confirmed] 
<Kosmonaut> you know i think it is stupid to have this bug shipped in with feisty, windowsfanboy/girls will laugh at linux
<Kosmonaut> bdmurray:  you know, i'm wondering how to help the developers effectively (right spelling?) the kill this bug. You said that in upstream this bug is dicussed. Is updstream the same think as launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #107338 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107338
<ubotu> New bug: #107339 in kdebase "Konqueror crashes after submitting form at https://www.myopenid.com/settings_certificates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107339
<bdmurray> Kosmonaut: network-manager is not written by Ubuntu developers but rather packaged by them
<ubotu> New bug: #107337 in gnupg (main) "gpg does not recognise Omnikey 4040 Smartcard-reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107337
<bdmurray> Kosmonaut: So upstream refers to the source program's bug traceker
<bdmurray> Here is the upstream bug report - http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429419
<ubotu> Gnome bug 429419 in general "many devices need to be down'ed before changing essid" [Normal,Needinfo] 
<bdmurray> And looking that you can see Dan Williams asked for more information
<bdmurray> So perhaps your adding the information requested to the upstream bug report would help
<ubotu> New bug: #105922 in evince (main) "Problme d'affichage de certains fichiers" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105922
<ubotu> New bug: #107335 in munin (universe) "munin-node does not honour pid_file configuration setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107335
<Kosmonaut> bdmurray: ok...i see, thanks. ehmm but i am using kde's knetworkmanager. Is knetwokmanger based on the same software basis?
<ScottK> knetworkmanager is the gui.  It uses the same back end as networ-manager
<Kosmonaut> ScottK: ok thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #107340 in firefox (main) "close when submitting a forum reply" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107340
<ubotu> New bug: #107336 in Ubuntu "gdebi console ask's for user's confirmation in desktop  language but expects y/N" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107336
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-18
<ubotu> New bug: #107341 in angrydd (universe) "angry drunken dwarfs crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107341
<Kosmonaut> @ScottK&bdmurray: Thanks for your infos...gotta go to bed -it is quite late here in Europe. Let's see if I can give some usefull "upstream" infos, so that NM works
<Kosmonaut> p
<ubotu> New bug: #107342 in kqemu (multiverse) "kqemu-source does not install with module-assistant and a custom-built kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107342
<ubotu> New bug: #107343 in kolab-resource-handlers (universe) "kolab-resource-handlers postinst fails on apache module installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107343
<ubotu> New bug: #107345 in dh-make (main) "duplicate entry "cdbs" in debian/control while creating a cdbs package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107345
<ubotu> New bug: #107346 in beryl-core (universe) "xgl session with beryl crahes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107346
<ubotu> New bug: #107348 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed switching from one playlist to another." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107348
<ubotu> New bug: #107349 in boot (universe) "It hangs up on boot at "sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex....."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107349
<ubotu> New bug: #107347 in sox (universe) ""play -" crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107347
* Kosmonaut is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<ubotu> New bug: #107350 in pptpd (main) "pptpd freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107350
<ubotu> New bug: #107351 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_event_apply_filters()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107351
<ubotu> New bug: #107352 in Ubuntu "firefox, galeon, konqueror, opera all crashing when viewing flash sites for 4+ videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107352
<ubotu> New bug: #107353 in openoffice.org (main) "Wrong vertical alignment of inline formulae" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107353
<ubotu> New bug: #107354 in gdesklets-data (universe) "gDesklets desklet outputing tons of error msgs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107354
<ubotu> New bug: #107355 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107355
<ubotu> New bug: #107356 in squid (main) "[Feisty] Bug with squid when quitting ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107356
<blueyed> The retrace service does not seem to be running currently?! See
<blueyed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&
<blueyed> field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=need-i386-retrace&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package.used=
<blueyed> sry. shorter url: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=need-i386-retrace
<Nafallo> haha
<pochu> better now :)
<blueyed> It's bad, if copy'n'pasting is as easy as with KDE.. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #107358 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "DNSUpdate option is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107358
<pochu> blueyed: no, there is no problem with the retrace service, as I can see
<pochu> blueyed: those bugs can't be retraced
<blueyed> pochu: ah. I've thought the service would remove the tag then..
<pochu> blueyed: maybe you can file a bug in the retrace service saying that it should remove the tag even if the bug report can't be retraced
<pochu> blueyed: :)
<blueyed> pochu: not sure where I should file that. At https://launchpad.net/malone/+bugs ? However, not today anymore..
<pochu> blueyed: this is a better place: https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+filebug
<pochu> Bug #97028
<ubotu> Malone bug 97028 in beryl-core "Video with totem and beryl" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97028
<blueyed> pochu: ok. Just out of curiosity: why cannot bug 83170 get retraced for example?
<ubotu> Malone bug 83170 in vbetool "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83170
<pochu> looking :)
<pochu> blueyed: not sure, but if you try to do an apport-retrace with it, you will see the reason, I think :)
<blueyed> ok. also not today anymore.. ;D 'night
<pochu> blueyed: good night!
<ubotu> New bug: #107360 in gnupg (main) "[apport]  gpg crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107360
<ubotu> New bug: #107361 in xine-ui (universe) "xine crashes on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107361
<ubotu> New bug: #107362 in Ubuntu "gparted missing from amd64 livecd of 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107362
<ubotu> New bug: #107363 in mono (main) "Mono crashed while user rode bicycle for 1/2 hour through area neighborhood." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107363
<ubotu> New bug: #107364 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in test()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107364
<ubotu> New bug: #107365 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ta3D" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107365
<ubotu> New bug: #107366 in openoffice.org (main) "a broken Japanese character()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107366
<ubotu> New bug: #107367 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107367
<ubotu> New bug: #107369 in latex2rtf (universe) "Dependencies should be tetex OR texlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107369
<ubotu> New bug: #107370 in Ubuntu "Coming back after going into hibernation causes 'Sleep' light to blink in Feisty amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107370
<ubotu> New bug: #107372 in beryl-core (universe) "window turns black after minimize and maximize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107372
<ubotu> New bug: #107373 in Ubuntu "Launcher icons disappear from the top panel Feisty amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107373
<ubotu> New bug: #107374 in alacarte (main) "adding new entries to alacarte has no effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107374
<ubotu> New bug: #107377 in acpi-support (main) "hibernate.sh broken for s2disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107377
<ubotu> New bug: #107379 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107379
<ubotu> New bug: #107378 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when I clicked attach file button in gmail " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107378
<ubotu> New bug: #107382 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot crashed after importing pictures during first use in new Edgy install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107382
<ubotu> New bug: #107383 in gdm (main) "GDM Startup Fails With Accessible login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107383
<ubotu> New bug: #107384 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Home Partition mapper inconsistant  Force Mount only when its mapped?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107384
<ubotu> New bug: #107385 in amaya (universe) "Amaya asked for setup information and then crashed at each startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107385
<ubotu> New bug: #107389 in compiz (main) "compiz keymapping screwed up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107389
<ubotu> New bug: #107391 in scim-anthy (main) "scim-anthy does not work and make any application which uses it hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107391
<ubotu> New bug: #107392 in thunar (main) "Right-click "Open With" list not refreshing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107392
<ubotu> New bug: #107393 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with GError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107393
<ubotu> New bug: #107394 in slune (universe) "Segfault/OverflowError in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107394
<ubotu> New bug: #107397 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 7.04 installer should have more choices for partition sizes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107397
<ubotu> New bug: #107398 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Gossip doesn't connect to Jabber" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107398
<ubotu> New bug: #107399 in Ubuntu "Laptop screen turns on with lid closed when mouse is moved in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107399
<ubotu> New bug: #107400 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "no effect after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107400
<ubotu> New bug: #107401 in Ubuntu "ICH7 drvers break on updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107401
<ubotu> New bug: #107403 in kdebase (main) "fileshareset does not start the correct nfs server init script, patch provided" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107403
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #107404 in gnome-rdp (universe) "Workstation lockup using rdp/vnc client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107404
<ubotu> New bug: #107405 in Ubuntu "The 4 x task switcher (?) icons in the bottom right corner of my taskbar have disappeared!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107405
<Kagou> morning
<harrisony> anyone nice here that can make a comment on a perticular bug for me! the person posted the full crash report in the description which is making it impossible to comment on something!
<harrisony> afternoon Kagou
<dholbach> harrisony: just set the bug to 'needs info' and ask for him to attach it properly
<Kagou> harrisony: :)
<harrisony> dholbach: i can close it! its not a package from the ubuntu reps.
<harrisony> i got to closing it just need to comment why i did
<dholbach> harrisony: ahhhh ok
<harrisony> bug 107346 just needs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-6e3d4a3a12e70b4b009547fc907ced921563a37c that comment
<ubotu> Malone bug 107346 in beryl-core "xgl session with beryl crahes on startup" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107346
<harrisony> me being on 56k is making it impossible to do it
<harrisony> any one nice enough to do that for me :)
<harrisony> dholbach Kagou :) you get 1 internet hug?
* dholbach hugs harrisony
<ubotu> New bug: #107406 in openoffice.org (main) "Spanish OpenOffice icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107406
<harrisony> dholbach: ill hug you back if you do do it :) and ill give you some of my birthday cake :)'
<dholbach> harrisony: Happy Birthday!!!
<harrisony> dholbach: thank you
<dholbach> done
<Kagou> harrisony: Happy Birthday :-)
<harrisony> Kagou: thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #107407 in kdebase (main) "Dragging a link around a Konqueror window leaves behind cursor artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107407
<ubotu> New bug: #107408 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashed opening zip file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107408
<ubotu> New bug: #107410 in Ubuntu "mac address change problem on b44" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107410
<thekorn> good morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #107411 in apache (universe) "dist-upgrade failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107411
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #107412 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107412
<ubotu> New bug: #107413 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107413
<`23meg> bug #107405
<ubotu> Malone bug 107405 in Ubuntu "The 4 x task switcher (?) icons in the bottom right corner of my taskbar have disappeared!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107405
<Admiral_Chicago> hey everyone.
<ubotu> New bug: #107414 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery error detection on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107414
<ubotu> New bug: #107415 in Ubuntu "[FEISTY FAWN]  SD Card does not automount or appear on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107415
<ubotu> New bug: #107416 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107416
<ubotu> New bug: #107417 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ata1: port failed to respond" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107417
<ubotu> New bug: #107418 in dbus (main) "using pam_ldap.so in pam the d.bus stop to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107418
<ubotu> New bug: #107419 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107419
<ubotu> New bug: #107420 in gnome-desktop (main) "Incorrect update of /etc/group when changing user's main group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107420
<ubotu> New bug: #107421 in evince (main) "evince complains about libgailgnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107421
<ubotu> New bug: #107425 in evince (main) "cant print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107425
<ubotu> New bug: #107422 in gnome-desktop (main) "Unexpected display of /etc/group nfs entry in the user setting interface." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107422
<ubotu> New bug: #107423 in grass (universe) "v.what crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107423
<ubotu> New bug: #107424 in Ubuntu ""Installer crashed" by downloading package list by 83%." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107424
<ubotu> New bug: #107426 in Ubuntu ""Unmount" replaced by non-working "Eject" on drop down menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107426
<ubotu> New bug: #107427 in bluez-gnome (main) "Crash when execute aplication terminal and gaim. Reboot the x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107427
<seb128> ogra: do you understand what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/103182 is about?
<ubotu> Malone bug 103182 in xscreensaver "What happened to popsquares?" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> ah, you commented on it
<ogra> heh, i just answered :)
<seb128> ogra: any reason we prefer the xscreensaver version?
<ogra> we have two identical binaries for it ... in two different packages
<ogra> not really, it just seemed cleaner to me to have all hacks in one package
<ogra> and xcreensaver users wouldnt get it if it were only in gss
<seb128> I think it would makes sense to use the gnome-screensaver hacks when they are available there
<seb128> so we have a responsive upstream for them
<seb128> hum, right
<ogra> i could add a diversion though
<seb128> don't bother
<seb128> no extra complexity when it's not required ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #107428 in texlive-extra (universe) "package unitsdef unable to find some config files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107428
<ubotu> New bug: #107429 in texlive-extra (universe) "package isotope lost its documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107429
<ubotu> New bug: #107430 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107430
<ubotu> New bug: #107431 in update-manager (main) "cdromupgrade calls gksu" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107431
<ubotu> New bug: #107432 in module-init-tools (main) "modprobe -Q is not 'silent enough' / ifup is too picky about return status." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107432
<ubotu> New bug: #107433 in e2fsprogs (main) "[Feisty] erratic pb with fsck at boot with kernel 2.6.20-generic on AMD 64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107433
<ubotu> New bug: #107434 in Ubuntu "Adobe Acrobat reader not available in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107434
<ubotu> New bug: #107436 in unixodbc (main) "crash when compiling against unixODBC and mysql driver on AMD64 platform" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107436
<ubotu> New bug: #107435 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "swfdec-mozilla-player (V0.3) crashes in firefox (2.0.0.3) at URL http://www.pc-professionell.de/ausgabe/0507.aspx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107435
<ubotu> New bug: #107438 in kbiff (universe) "kbiff unable to conntect to imap ssl server " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107438
<ubotu> New bug: #107439 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107439
<ubotu> New bug: #107440 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox Radio plays for 10 seconds then crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107440
<ubotu> New bug: #107441 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty] slowness of the system with Ubuntu 2.6.20-15.27-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107441
<ubotu> New bug: #107442 in firefox (main) "Firefox - no printout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107442
<ubotu> New bug: #107443 in update-manager (main) "Authentication failed message in pure feisty install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107443
<ubotu> New bug: #107444 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107444
<ubotu> New bug: #107445 in Ubuntu "after resuming from suspend the system time is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107445
<ubotu> New bug: #107446 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with AttributeError in RunCommand()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107446
<ubotu> New bug: #107447 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend fails on Dell Latitude X1 after dist-upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107447
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #107448 in ifupdown (main) "ifup ipv6 incorrectly sets gateway route as ::/0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107448
<ubotu> New bug: #107450 in update-manager (main) "[kde]  dialog box too small (text is not wrapped)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107450
<ubotu> New bug: #107451 in update-manager (main) "[kde]  cdrom uprade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107451
<ubotu> New bug: #107452 in update-manager (main) "re-run the new-release check when "check" is clicked" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107452
<rulus> #106090
<rulus> bug #106090
<ubotu> Malone bug 106090 in kcheckgmail "couldnot start menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106090
<ubotu> New bug: #107455 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "[apport]  package f-prot-installer failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107455
<ubotu> New bug: #107456 in totem (main) "no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107456
<ubotu> New bug: #107457 in gabber2 (universe) "gabber2 crashes while starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107457
<ubotu> New bug: #107458 in xfce (universe) "xfce settings works different depending on LANG in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107458
<ubotu> New bug: #107459 in Ubuntu "Installation Alternate Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107459
<ubotu> New bug: #107460 in Ubuntu "freeze since update for kernel 2.6.20-15-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107460
<ubotu> New bug: #107462 in Ubuntu "system Clock Time way to fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107462
<ubotu> New bug: #107463 in pyneighborhood (universe) "Decription appearing in Add/Remove applications is ridiculous" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107463
<ubotu> New bug: #107464 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade failure (edgy->feisty) - SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed - cannot create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107464
<ubotu> New bug: #107466 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql_install_db incorrectly quotes arguments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107466
<ubotu> New bug: #107465 in sensors-applet (universe) "nvidia support in sensors-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107465
<ubotu> New bug: #107467 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with SIGSEGV in fileno_unlocked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107467
<ubotu> New bug: #107468 in evolution (main) "." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107468
<pochu> LoL bug 107468
<ubotu> Malone bug 107468 in evolution "." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107468
<pochu> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107470 in varnish (universe) "Default install of varnish cannot start (dup-of: 77624)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107470
<ubotu> New bug: #107471 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107471
<ubotu> New bug: #107472 in compiz (main) "glchess (with 3d) & "Desktop effects" doesnt work normal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107472
<ubotu> New bug: #107474 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with AssertionError in install_missing_packages()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107474
<ubotu> New bug: #107475 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107475
<ubotu> New bug: #107476 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crash with segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107476
<ubotu> New bug: #107478 in upstart (main) "Broken system-services after server update to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107478
<ubotu> New bug: #107479 in Ubuntu "Worm or virus? who penetrated in my PC?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107479
<ubotu> New bug: #107480 in Ubuntu "AMD 690G Crashes with Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107480
<ubotu> New bug: #107481 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel panic on resume from sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107481
<ubotu> New bug: #107482 in gaim (main) "gaim - fallo al arrastrar un link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107482
<ubotu> New bug: #107483 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu Alternate Partitioning wrong table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107483
<ubotu> New bug: #107484 in control-center (main) "Launch Music Player should be mapped to KEY_MEDIA (0xed in X)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107484
<ubotu> New bug: #107485 in hotkey-setup (main) "Add support for Acer Aspire 5020 series extra keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107485
<ubotu> New bug: #107486 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "powernow-k8 cpuid bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107486
<ubotu> New bug: #107487 in debian-installer (main) "Guided partitoning with LVM (OEM install) progress bar hangs at 60%, then 80%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107487
<mvo_> dholbach: I have regexp support for you (experimental) in bughelper
<dholbach> mvo_: awesome
<dholbach> mvo_: shall I take a look and commit to bughelper.main (for gutsy)?
<mvo_> dholbach: we need to think about backward complatiblity though
<dholbach> mvo_: why?
<dholbach> i wouldn't add it to 0.1 (feisty)
<dholbach> or are you thinking about something else?
<mvo_> dholbach: everything is now a regexp, so "this is a bug." will match something else with regexp support than before (the ".")
<mvo_> dholbach: sure, if that is not a problem, then (after some testing) merging into main should be fine
<mvo_> or we need to add a new switch --regexp
<dholbach> yeah - I'm happy with .main only
<dholbach> we need to API-fy that cleverly
<mvo_> or a new token into the clue files <regexp></regexp>
<dholbach> so we can use it from within cluefiles
<seb128> mvo_: can't you use <clue type="regexp">?
<mvo_> https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/bughelper/mvo <- here, if you are curious
<mvo_> seb128: yes, that would be a option. it would be kind of cool to support -T with regexp as well
<dholbach> mvo_: I don't quite get why you rename bug to bug_or_attachment - you don't seem to drop some code (to simplify it), do you?
<mvo_> dholbach: no, that change is not really needed, its about passing the complete "class Bug" or "class Attchment" to clue_matches() instead of just the a.text() or b.text()"
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> makes sense
<mvo_> dholbach: its the suggestion that asac made some days ago
<dholbach> asac wanted to have that too
<dholbach> right
<mvo_> but its currently not really important
<dholbach> it looks ok to me
<dholbach> so if you want to commit it, that's fine
<mvo_> dholbach: could you (as a heavy bughelper user) test it or a day or two and then commit? I will play with it here too, but I do not use it as much as you I think
<ubotu> New bug: #107492 in Ubuntu "edubuntu fills root filesystem with TC swapfiles in /tmp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107492
<ubotu> New bug: #107493 in aptoncd (universe) "[apport]  aptoncd.py crashed with AttributeError in updateCountView()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107493
<ubotu> New bug: #107494 in quarry (universe) "crash after starting game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107494
<dholbach> mvo_: it shouldn't be problematic for the branch for gutsy :)
<dholbach> but ok
<dholbach> maybe thekorn is interested in it too
<bddebian> Boo
<mvo_> dholbach: I guess I'm just to cautious, just ignore me :)
<dholbach> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi dholbach
<thekorn> dholbach, mvo_ : yeah, nice!
<Hobbsee> bddebian: bzzz
<thekorn> mvo_, dholbach: what do you thing about marking the strings as regEx, like "r'(.+)'"
<mvo_> thekorn: oh yes, that sounds good
<dholbach> fine with me
<dholbach> mvo_ smuggles 'arch-build' into all the packages ;-)
* mvo_ whistles
<dholbach> ;-)
* dholbach hugs mvo_
* mvo_ hugs dholbach
<dholbach> thekorn: i'm working on making lpBugs cope with a changed LP again
<dholbach> thekorn: looks like the first bughelper -updates upload :)
<mvo_> dholbach: just don't read the diffs
<ubotu> New bug: #107495 in synaptic (main) "Preferences Dialog does not close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107495
<ubotu> New bug: #107496 in blender (universe) "import svg inskape blender crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107496
<ubotu> New bug: #107497 in firefox (main) "Crash when trying to select another mirror on sourceforge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107497
<thekorn> dholbach: I didn't know that there are new changes in LP, I'm a little buys these days
<dholbach> pitti just noticed
<ubotu> New bug: #107498 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in _cdio_list_length()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107498
<ubotu> New bug: #107499 in brasero (universe) "Brasero will not burn " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107499
<dholbach> thekorn: asac and the mozilla team is hacking on bughelper now :)
<dholbach> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/bughelper/bughelper.main/changes
<ubotu> New bug: #107500 in kvm (universe) "Disk Errors with KVM on Feisty AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107500
<ubotu> New bug: #107501 in gdesklets-data (universe) "gdesklets default desklet package mess" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107501
<dholbach> thekorn: ok, I just checked but couldn't find out what went wrong at pitti's end, maybe it was just a false alarm - I'll ask him tomorrow
<thekorn> dholbach: "always parse title" is a nice idea, we should adopt that, but without removing it from get_metadata
<dholbach> thekorn: I asked asac to join, hang on
<asac> thekorn: ping
<thekorn> hi asac
<thekorn> I had a look at your bughelper code
<asac> thekorn: are you dedicated to bughelper coding?
<thekorn> i think this "always parsing title" is a nice idea
<asac> yeah ... its essential because I want to output title always :)
<asac> not essential ... but better then to get_metadata to just get title
<thekorn> yeah, I will do some SoC stuff for bughelper
<thekorn> asac: apport need that title things in get_metadata
<asac> ?
<asac> is that a library?
<asac> didn't know that this code was reused somewhere
<dholbach> asac: launchpadBugs is used by apport-retrace
<thekorn> I'm too slow :)
<asac> interesting
<dholbach> to download attachments -  stuff like "apport-retrace -s 79372" uses it
<asac> that would make a review of general api and contract even more valid I guess
<dholbach> at some stage we'll hopefully separate launchpadBugs from the rest of the bughelper world
<asac> thekorn: so does apport just call get_metadata without calling constructor (which would parse title anyway)
<thekorn> asac: hum, I don't think so, but I'm not sure
<asac> i guess then its all compatible
<asac> except that apport should definitly access fields through methods (e.g. Title()) not fields (bug.title)
<asac> but that is nothing that would break imo
<asac> get_metadata is an instance method ... not a class one, right?
<thekorn> right...
<asac> so constructor is hopefully invoked properly :)
<dholbach> it looks like it should be ok like that
<dholbach> just the sanitize_html() bit
<asac> yep
<thekorn> asac, dholbach: I'm sorry I have to leave now, for a hour, I would like to talk about that later (or tomorrow)...
<thekorn> see you
<dholbach> thekorn: no problem
<dholbach> see you around
<asac> dholbach: wait
<asac> i parse <title> tag ... not form fields
<dholbach> yes
<asac> hmmm ... nevermind
<dholbach> he does that from URL/+edit
<asac> so we use spaces to indent python ... not tabs?
<asac> dholbach: sanitize is pushed
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> you can always test with    python -tt <file>
<asac> good ... last time i did serious python development was in 2000 i guess :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the patch
<dholbach> I'll play with it a bit, then merge it
<dholbach> same for mvo_'s patch
* mvo_ hugs dholbach
* asac hugs too
<dholbach> yoohooo
<ubotu> New bug: #107502 in gimp (main) "Gimp lags when using a Graphire 4 Graphic Tablet " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107502
<ubotu> New bug: #107503 in banshee (universe) "Window dont exit when on minimized and I click right and close on window list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107503
<ubotu> New bug: #107504 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06 screen saver freezes and entire system hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107504
<ubotu> New bug: #107505 in epiphany-browser (main) "'Close Tab' tooltip reads 'Reiter schlie...' in german locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107505
<ogra> huggers
<ubotu> New bug: #107506 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.2 start up error on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107506
<ubotu> New bug: #107507 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "edubuntu dvd menu has misleading title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107507
<ubotu> New bug: #107508 in ltsp (main) "tasksel "edubuntu server" does not set up ltsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107508
<ubotu> New bug: #107509 in beryl-core (universe) "feisty, have to LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa to start beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107509
<ubotu> New bug: #107510 in Ubuntu "7.04,  can't set environment variable " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107510
<ubotu> New bug: #107511 in Ubuntu "My laptop wont shutdown " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107511
<ubotu> New bug: #107512 in Ubuntu "firefox causes system to return to GDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107512
<ubotu> New bug: #107513 in gkremldk (universe) "Plugin can not be deactivated (crash)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107513
<ubotu> New bug: #105987 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 hangs on first boot" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105987
<ubotu> New bug: #107514 in network-manager (main) "Error in networkmanager statup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107514
<ubotu> New bug: #107515 in gnome-applets (main) "Cannot open help without mouse in Layout View of Keyboard Indicator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107515
<pochu> !usbstick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbstick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubotu> New bug: #107516 in casper (main) "loading ACPI modules and starting HALd took too long time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107516
<ubotu> New bug: #107517 in Ubuntu "a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107517
<ubotu> New bug: #107518 in ltspfs (main) "auto filesystem mounting can cause hideous data loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107518
<ubotu> New bug: #107519 in easytag (universe) "unexpected crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107519
<ubotu> New bug: #107521 in Ubuntu "gxine always hangs on splashscreen due to alsa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107521
<ubotu> New bug: #107522 in gnucash (universe) "Alt-P doesn't work in Gnucash's account proprieties window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107522
<ubotu> New bug: #107523 in ltspfs (main) "nautilus file menu still has unmount volume option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107523
<ubotu> New bug: #107524 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin suddelny emptied! users in /etc/group " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107524
<ubotu> New bug: #107525 in python2.5 (main) "update from python2.5.1 rc1 to 2.5.1 for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107525
<ubotu> New bug: #107526 in ltsp (main) "rebooting ltsp server leaves client stuck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107526
<ubotu> New bug: #107527 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes after downloading mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<ubotu> New bug: #107528 in firefox (main) "Feisty: Kubuntu Firefox and Konqueror cannot find Java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107528
<ubotu> New bug: #107529 in kmplayer (main) "kmplayer in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107529
<ubotu> New bug: #104370 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Wifi adapter using rt73 chipset does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104370
<ubotu> New bug: #107530 in rsjog (universe) "rsjog fails with cryptic Ruby error messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107530
<ubotu> New bug: #107531 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::formatter()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107531
<ubotu> New bug: #107532 in vnc (main) "[apport]  Xrealvnc crashed with SIGSEGV in strftime_l()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107532
<ubotu> New bug: #107533 in kdenetwork (main) "Edgy: KPF stops serving when accessing from Firefox extension 'DownloadThemAll'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107533
<ubotu> New bug: #107535 in flumotion (universe) "[apport]  flumotion-worker crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107535
<ubotu> New bug: #107536 in base-installer (main) "/etc/papersize with "a4" included in Edgy install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107536
<ubotu> New bug: #107537 in usplash (main) "Please document the other command line options of usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107537
<ubotu> New bug: #107538 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty final test: Installation did not create login-user or password." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107538
<ubotu> New bug: #107539 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes on Insert -> Envelope" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107539
<ubotu> New bug: #107540 in Ubuntu "Audigy sound card produces no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107540
<ubotu> New bug: #107541 in wesnoth (universe) "wesnoth-all depends on wesnoth-server so users installing from g-a-i get a server dameon running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107541
<ubotu> New bug: #107543 in ubiquity (main) "Installer craches when installing g.r.u.b at 3%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107543
<ubotu> New bug: #107542 in kdebase (main) "Opening JPEG pictures in konqueror is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107542
<ubotu> New bug: #107544 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[apport]  package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107544
<ubotu> New bug: #107545 in Ubuntu "CPU Scaling too aggressive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107545
<ubotu> New bug: #107546 in gnash (universe) "gnash movies corrupted when you move the window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107546
<ubotu> New bug: #107547 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107547
<ubotu> New bug: #107549 in Ubuntu "Reprinting of the wallpaper on Kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107549
<ubotu> New bug: #107550 in kdebase (main) "problems unmounting folder with spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107550
* thekorn needs new glasses because of this small grey font in launchpad!
<ubotu> New bug: #107551 in Ubuntu "kim-plugins in konqueror doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107551
<ubotu> New bug: #107552 in Ubuntu "krename crash if i want rename files again." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107552
<ubotu> New bug: #107553 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107553
<pochu> thekorn: ctrl++ ;)
<thekorn> hi pochu
<pochu> heya thekorn :)
<pochu> I've seen you're going to work in bughelper for a SoC project :)
<thekorn> yeah, ctrl++ might be cheaper
<ubotu> New bug: #107555 in rt2500 (universe) "rt2500 cannot connect to WPA encrypted network with fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107555
<ubotu> New bug: #107556 in gnome-utils (main) "If there is a space before or after the word dictionary fails to check word" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107556
<thekorn> pochu: yes I try to do some stuff for bughelper in SoC
<ubotu> New bug: #107557 in arts (main) "ARTSD failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107557
<cypher1> can i reject bug 67635 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 67635 in usplash "x & y values in usplash.conf not used during boot-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67635
<ubotu> New bug: #107558 in update-manager (main) "misspelled entry in removal_blacklist.cfg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107558
<ubotu> New bug: #107559 in hwdb-client (main) "kubuntu hardware database submit crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107559
<pochu> cypher1: I think not, until the reporter confirms that helps
<pochu> cypher1: he has been just asked
<cypher1> pochu, ok! yes i just asked him again :)
<pochu> cypher1: are you pappan?
<cypher1> pochu, yes :)
<pochu> I see you are :)
<pochu> cypher1: how's bughelper development going? ;)
<txwikinger> After what amount of time that the submitter doesn't respond should a bug be rejected ?
<pochu> one month is a reasonable time, IMHO
<txwikinger> ok.. I thought about the same time frame :)
<dholbach> hey pochu, cypher1, thekorn
<cypher1> pochu, i am having very little time each day since i am shifting town.. so have not been able to work much on bughelper recently.. sorry :(
<cypher1> dholbach, hi!
<cypher1> dholbach, how are you
<dholbach> a bit tired, but ok
<dholbach> how are you?
<pochu> heya dholbach :)
<pochu> cypher1: neither have I :(
<cypher1> dholbach, tired here too.. was just going to sleep.. thought i will try to triage 1 or 2 bugs before i do that
<dholbach> i'll call it a day soon too
<pochu> And as my python knowledge is really poor, I can't do that much yet
<pochu> But I'm gonna search for an easy bug for me :)
<cypher1> pochu, great! :)
<cypher1> i guess apport retracing service cannot successfully retrace always, am i right ?
<bdmurray> cypher1: it is paused right now
<bdmurray> I mean not actively retracing at the moment
<pochu> cypher1: and yes, he can't make successfully retrace always
<pochu> sometimes the retraced stacktraces are just ?? ()
<pochu> because of missing dbgsym packages (I think)
<cypher1> bdmurray, i was mentioning old ones like in bug 103238
<ubotu> Malone bug 103238 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103238
<cypher1> i was thinking whether to put the i386-retrace tag again
<cypher1> pochu, thanks for the info
<pochu> cypher1: also, the retrace service doesn't retrace duplicates (that bug is a dup)
<cypher1> pochu, i just marked it as dup :)
<pochu> cypher1: oh, hehe
<pochu> :)
<cypher1> i am confident its a dup but wanted doubly sure by looking at some of the argument values in the stack trace :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107564 in network-manager (main) "DNS settings not changed for openvpn if resolvconf installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107564
<davmor2> Is anyone else here using xubuntu?
<cypher1> davmor2, #xubuntu ?
<cypher1> got to sleep
<cypher1> bye pochu
<pochu> night cypher1!
<pochu> oups :)
<thekorn> davmor2: yes I'm using xubuntu
<davmor2> thekorn: have you done a fresh install of feisty?
<thekorn> davmor2: i did a fresh installation of feisty herd 2
<davmor2> thekorn:  I've just done a netboot on an old system and firefox is missing the homepage looking at it the whole ubuntu-artwork folder is missing.
<thekorn> davmor2: I'm sorry, I can't confirm that, I'm running that machine atm. but I remember that there was/is still the info-page from 7.04
<davmor2> thekorn: thanks must be a fault in the netboot system
<thekorn> davmor2: maybe, I never tested/used netboot
<pochu> davmor2: you can ask in #ubuntu-iso :)
<thekorn> ok, night everybody, have fun celebrating FEISTY!
<pochu> thekorn: good night!
<davmor2> pochu: It has only happen on this one netboot install.  The two others I have done were both Ubuntu and they were fine
<ubotu> New bug: #107565 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107565
<ubotu> New bug: #107566 in nethack (universe) "nethack-gnome crashes when I start a new game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107566
<davmor2> bug reported anyway but thanks for the info.
<pochu> davmor2: did you check the md5sum?
<davmor2> pochu: yes but it is only 8.4meg everything is dl from the servers the cd only sets up the install and gets a kernel on the system.
<davmor2> that's were I think it has been over looked talking to people who have installed it the cd contains the file but the netboot doesn't
<pochu> I see
<davmor2> the cdrom in the laptop is a bit temperamental which is why I went for the netboot way.
<davmor2> the install is fine it's just missing the ubuntu-artwork folder which is probably not listed as a requirement.
<ubotu> New bug: #107567 in nautilus (main) "moving files from nautilus samba share is not a real move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107567
<ubotu> New bug: #107568 in firefox (main) "I have done a netboot install of xubuntu and the ubuntu-artwork folder is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107568
<pochu> davmor2: afaik, that's not a firefox bug ;)
<davmor2> pochu: I know but netboot xubuntu and ubuntu-artwork don't seem to exist
<blueyed> davmor2: is bug 107568 really related to firefox?
<ubotu> Malone bug 107568 in firefox "I have done a netboot install of xubuntu and the ubuntu-artwork folder is missing" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107568
<blueyed> oh. sry.. :)
<blueyed> ubuntu-artwork exists at least: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-artwork
<ubotu> New bug: #107569 in gdesklets (universe) "[apport]  gdesklets-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107569
<blueyed> Has someone recently seen the apport retrace service retracing something?
<davmor2> blueyed I'll try and change it in a minute
<blueyed> According to https://launchpad.net/~apport/+karma it has not the whole day today..
<blueyed> davmor2: but I'm not sure either if ubuntu-artwork is the best target (because something else seems to be responsible for installing it probably)
<blueyed> Maybe some Depends on a meta package?
<davmor2> blueyed just speaking with heno about it get back to you
<bdmurray> the apport retracing service has been paused
<somerville32> Shouldn't it be xubuntu-artwork?
<davmor2> somerville32:  I think it is part of the base install and therefore available acrss the board
<somerville32> I doubt it.
<somerville32> Infact, I'm almost positive it isn't.
<ubotu> New bug: #107570 in kdepim (main) "Feisty: Kontact crashed when opening a mail-attached BMP image (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107570
<ubotu> New bug: #107571 in Ubuntu "Banshee crashes when deleting files from disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107571
<davmor2> somerville:  it's where firefox is looking for the homepage file
<ubotu> New bug: #107572 in adept (main) "Adept error message at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107572
<ubotu> New bug: #107563 in vpnc "VPN not functioning for usual users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107563
<ubotu> New bug: #107573 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107573
<ubotu> New bug: #107574 in file-roller (main) "[Feisty] Gzip or Bzip still runing after cancel Button is pressed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107574
<ubotu> New bug: #107576 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "[Edgy]  Crash on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107576
<ubotu> New bug: #107577 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Alsa module need model=uniwill-m31 to work on my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107577
<ubotu> New bug: #107578 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107578
<ubotu> New bug: #107579 in openswan (universe) "openswan kernel patch doesn't compile on 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107579
<blueyed> I can reproduce bug 107394, but the *.crash file seems to be missing the "Package" field?!
<ubotu> Malone bug 107394 in slune "Segfault/OverflowError in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107394
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-19
<ubotu> New bug: #107581 in Ubuntu "cyrillic fonts in emacs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107581
<ubotu> New bug: #107582 in compiz (main) "broken windows with compiz after logoff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107582
<ubotu> New bug: #107583 in Ubuntu "kdeinit failure after firegl install in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107583
<ubotu> New bug: #107584 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  whirlpinch.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107584
<ubotu> New bug: #107585 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  shadow_bevel.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107585
<ubotu> New bug: #107586 in freeguide (multiverse) "freeguide dosn't load as Cannot load AWT toolkit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107586
<ubotu> New bug: #107588 in python-defaults (main) "python crash using wx.ListCtrl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107588
<ubotu> New bug: #107589 in network-manager (main) "Network connection drops intermittently in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107589
<ubotu> New bug: #107590 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107590
<ubotu> New bug: #107592 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to Feisty deleted monitor refresh rates, not being able to log-in graphically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107592
<ubotu> New bug: #107594 in encfs (universe) "encfs does not work with sshfs in feisty AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107594
<ubotu> New bug: #107595 in Ubuntu "Windows icons (icon on titlebar) get resized on maximizing/restoring windows on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107595
<ubotu> New bug: #107596 in kdeedu (main) "Kstars: Stop slewing west with Celestron scope does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107596
<ubotu> New bug: #107597 in network-manager (main) "Can't create wireless network is there is no wireless networks found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107597
<ubotu> New bug: #107598 in network-manager (main) "No one-click method to activate saved manual network profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107598
<Dazog> i was told to come here
<Dazog> to report a bug
<Dazog> for the 0415 cdimage
<ubotu> New bug: #107599 in slab (universe) "on side panel "computer" label in wrong direction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107599
<ubotu> New bug: #107600 in helix-player (universe) "helix failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107600
<ubotu> New bug: #107601 in Ubuntu "video output corruption with nvidia driver and not with nv driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107601
<ubotu> New bug: #107602 in gcc-4.1 (main) "g++ 4.0 and 4.1 compile non-c++ code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107602
<ubotu> New bug: #107603 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Ricoh card reader R5C822 does not work AFTER resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107603
<ubotu> New bug: #107605 in gnome-keyring (main) "formatting code showing in "allow access" dialogue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107605
<Jh00> Hi there, anyone awaken? I was wondering about helping searching for bugs, but I still have some questions... Maybe someone could lend me a hand?
<Jh00> hi?
<ScottK> Hello
<ScottK> !question | Jh00
<ubotu> Jh00: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jh00> :-)
<Jh00> thanks
<Jh00> well, I really wanted to contribute to ubuntu
<ScottK> OK
<Jh00> and although I dont have a great deal of free time, and even though Im not a programer, I consider myself a power computer user...
<ScottK> Bug triaging is a good way to start.
<Jh00> so, I was wondering if I could somehow help the team to at least test the bugs which are already filled
<ScottK> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<ScottK> Have a look there.  More help is always welcome.
<Jh00> I was looking at some bugs, and found lots of them that dont contain enough information, or are probably out of date
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Those are good ones to work on.
<Jh00> I read that link already, I just dont know if I was already ready to do it...
<ScottK> OK
<Jh00> if I AM (sorry for the lack of good english)
<ScottK> Not a problem.
<Jh00> I was reading some bugs and testing them myself, and posting comments... But I dont know how useful it could be
<ScottK> That is very useful.
<Jh00> Im affraid of flooding launchpad with useless coments that wouldnt help at all
<ScottK> If there is more information needed to reproduce a bug, ask the questions to get it there.
<Jh00> for example, I was writing comments like "I can confirm this on Feisty RC 20070415 etc."
<ScottK> Set the bug to needs info and assign it to the reporter.  This is very valuable.
<ScottK> When you do that, do you set the bug to confirmed?
<Jh00> hmmm, but do I have power to set it as  "Need info" or should I be somehow promoted to a "greater" hierarchical level?
<ScottK> Let's check....
<Jh00> nope, I thought that to change the priority/situation etc , I needed special access
<ScottK> What's your launchpad ID?
<Jh00> hmm
<Jh00> I guess it is JlioAlexandrino
<Jh00> Have a look at my entries and tell me what you think...
<ScottK> I found it.
<ScottK> Bug #107354 looks good to me.
<ubotu> Malone bug 107354 in gdesklets-data "gDesklets desklet outputing tons of error msgs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107354
<ScottK> I can't confirm it because I use Kubuntu and not Ubuntu, but it looks like a good report.
<ScottK> Below where it says "Affects", it says gDesklets-data (Ubuntu).
<ScottK> Jh00: Click on that and tell me what happens?
<Jh00> let me see
<shooters> ScottK: everyone can confirm any bug... you need to be part of ubuntu-qa to set importance though
* ScottK is getting to that.
<Jh00> loading...
<Jh00> ok, a new form has loaded after I clicked gDesklets-data
<ScottK> You should be able to change status (as shooters said).
<Jh00> there is a drop down text box with the status flags
<ScottK> That is where you mark bugs confirmed.
<ScottK> This is important.
<Jh00> but is it ethical to change it to "Confirmed" even though Im the only reporter?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Not in this case.
<ScottK> Just showing you how.
<Jh00> ah I see
<ScottK> Now looking at Bug #97109, I see you commented on that.
<ubotu> Malone bug 97109 in gdesklets-data "Gdesklets doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97109
<Jh00> so, suppose I find another bug that I can reproduce here. Even if Im the second reporter, should I set it to "confirmed" ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> One thing I notice in your comment on the second bug is that you are using Beryl.
<Jh00> loading
<ScottK> You didn't mention that in your original report.
<ScottK> This is a signficant factor.
* shooters thinks a great way of starting helping with bugs is by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<Jh00> ah, but when I tried that first bug, I was using metacity
<ScottK> OK.
<Jh00> I tried it with both, just to make sure that it wouldnt be the case
<ScottK> That's important too.
<ScottK> Very good.
<ScottK> shooters: He's read it.
<Jh00> indeed
<shooters> good...
<Jh00> I just dont want to mess things up
<ScottK> Understand.
<ScottK> Asking here is good.
<Jh00> so, in bug Bug #97109 in gdesklets-data (Ubuntu), I couldnt confirm it
<Jh00> I tried to follow the steps to reproduce the bug, but I couldnt.
<Jh00> Now I wonder:
<Jh00> since I may dont use the same hardware as that user, it doesnt mean the bug doesnt exist at all...
<Jh00> "since I may NOT", I meant
<Jh00> so I should leave that bug as it is, am I right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Much easier to confirm a bug exists than that it doesn't.
<Jh00> I thought so
<Jh00> as I told before, I may not be a power linux user, but I pretty much know how chaotic a "malfunction" may be...
<ScottK> You might leave a comment in 97109 that it might be related to 107354 and also the other way around.
<Jh00> ah, I see.
<ScottK> That way even though you aren't sure they are a duplicate, you've given someone with more experience who comes after a good hint.
<Jh00> good idea!
<ScottK> Looking for duplicates is very important too.
<ScottK> When duplicates start to pile up against a bug, the more developers will pay more attention and have more information gathered together.
<Jh00> yes, I read about that
<Jh00> I dont think that would be that difficult.
<ScottK> Generally it's not.
<Jh00> I searched for "gaim" on launchpad and found a couple of bugs that seemed similar
<ScottK> I think that your two bugs we've been discussing are probably duplicate, but I'm not sure.
<ScottK> What bugs?
<ScottK> If you do Bug # and the number, the bot will pull up a link for us.
* ScottK will look.
<Jh00> I dont remember now, Ive been tweaking with launchpad for a good time before deciding to step up
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I'll be here for a bit.  Just use my nick in the message and it'll flag me to come back here and look.
<ScottK> We'll see if you are right.
<Jh00> ok
<Jh00> but mostly important...
<Jh00> I found at least 4 bugs by searching for "gaim" that were pretty old or lacking basic information
<Jh00> so I was wondering: these bugs will probably stay here for a good time
<Jh00> maybe I could help somehow
<shooters> Jh00: there are a lot of bugs that needs to be cleaned up...
<ScottK> Jh00: You should also join the bugsquad: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<Jh00> thats when I thought that maybe I could try to reproduce those bugs and make some difference, but I thought that to do so, I would need to apply to a position in the bugsquad, and maybe thats too much for someone who isnt that "enlightened"
<ScottK> Jh00: Give us an example.
<ubotu> New bug: #107607 in Ubuntu "disk mount stores impossible mount point" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107607
<Jh00> let me see
<ScottK> Not at all.
<Jh00> this one, for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/72204
<ubotu> Malone bug 72204 in gaim "Gaim crashed while sending jpg on msn (msn_session_find_slplink)" [High,Confirmed] 
<Jh00> ops, forget it, that one has comments....
<Jh00> let me try another one
<Jh00> this one, for example:
<Jh00> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/23693
<ubotu> Malone bug 23693 in gaim "gaim should be able to turn on an away message when xscreensaver activates" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<ScottK> OK.  BTW, 72000 bugs aren't very old.
<Jh00> I havent yet tried to reproduce it, but it is quite old
<ScottK> Note that that one is a "Wishlist" bug.
<shooters> #56266 : old one to be cleaned up
<Jh00> and no one seems to have tried to reproduce it with the lastest version.
<shooters> bug #56266
<ubotu> Malone bug 56266 in Ubuntu "ethernet configured but not working on dapper 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56266
<ScottK> That means they want a feature added.
<ScottK> Those often stay open for a long time.
<Jh00> yes, but maybe the feature is already implemented - in which case it should be closed - or either it isnt implemented - in which case someone should point out that with the current version, the feature still doesnt exist.
<Jh00> that what I thought.
<ScottK> shooters: Unless you have the same card as that guy, you really can't do much with it.
<ScottK> Jh00: Yes
<shooters> ScottK: it's a breezy/dapper, we leave them open forever?
<ScottK> One useful thing to do for old bugs is to see if they've been reported in the upstream bug tracker.
<Jh00> in the other example (bug 56266) , maybe someone could flag it as "Need Info", so someone could test it again with Feisty and see if the problem is still there, am I right?
<ubotu> Malone bug 56266 in Ubuntu "ethernet configured but not working on dapper 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56266
<shooters> ScottK: shouldn't we ask him if the problem was solved -> to edgy -> feisty?
<ScottK> shooters: I reasonable question, but particularly with Dapper, since it's LTS, don't just assume the reporter has upgraded.
<ScottK> As it happens, Gigabit ethernet is rather famously poorly supported in Linux kernels until recently, so it' s probably valid
<Jh00> what about "Wishilist", should it be flaged as "Confirmed" or just let it be?
<shooters> ScottK: that bug has no package assigned and is quite old, how likely is someone will pick it up?
<ScottK> Have a look at this.  I searched on the model number of his LAN card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=88E8001&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<ScottK> It looks like it can probably be duped to one of the kernel bugs that were fixed in Edgy (2.6.17).
<Jh00> hmmmm
<Jh00> makes sense, I got your thinking
<ScottK> One trick in Launchpad is that bugs that have dupes against them, can't be dupes.
<ScottK> So, go through a stack like that and decide which ones relate to the same issue.
<ScottK> Then pick the best one (It'll be one of the fix committed ones I hope) and dupe all the others to that one.
<Jh00> yeah, that is mentioned on the BugTrack info page
<Jh00> pick the newer/more complete
<Jh00> now, look at this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/66385
<ubotu> Malone bug 66385 in gaim "Gaim pops up many popups for the same error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Jh00> how on earth could any developer try to trace back that bug
<Jh00> there is no version information, and the user didnt point out which error messages were displayed
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> There is a version in a comment though
<Jh00> I think that, even though  the bug may exist, but that report wont be able to produce any good result
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/66385/comments/4
<ubotu> Malone bug 66385 in gaim "Gaim pops up many popups for the same error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Jh00> yes, I see that he later mentioned the version, but nothing about the actual error messages
<ScottK> See if you can replicate the general situation...  Gaim pops up an error window, don't close it, and see if it pops another.
<Jh00> and the bug is a little old, so I wonder who else would find it if he has problems to either confirm or deny it
<ScottK> What I expect you will find is that this is the way Gaim works.
<Jh00> this is the kind of doubt that I expected to discuss here so I can make things right
<ScottK> He want's a design change.
<ScottK> Design change = Wishlist and should be filed upstream.
<ScottK> So, to be complete, you'd replicate the situation as best you can.
<ScottK> and then mark it confirmed.
<ubotu> New bug: #107608 in gtkpod (universe) "crashed when opening.  Fresh Kubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107608
<ScottK> Then go to the Gaim bug tracker and file a bug there and then link them on LP.
<ScottK> Someone in ubuntu-qa (like maybe me) will come along and mark it wishlist.
<ScottK> Then we wait and see what Gaim does with it.
<Jh00> hmmmm I see
<shooters> ScottK: Is there anything that has been planned for the 27,000+ open bugs and increasing?
<ScottK> More volunteers and more work.
* ScottK is not paid to be here.
<ajmitch> most people helping out are just volunteers
<Jh00> let me try to find another example to learn how to proceed (hope Im not boring you guys)
<ScottK> One of the reasons though that the bug count is going up is that we now have automatic crash reporting.
* ScottK didn't know ajmitch was watching...
<shooters> I know, neither am I... but the # of bugs opened > # of bugs closed/fixed... at some point, open bugs will become out of control. no?
<ScottK> This is why finding dupes is a very important job.
<ajmitch> ScottK: who, me? ;)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ajmitch> there are also a lot of old bugs that may or may not be cloed by new upstream versions of software
<Jh00> thats what I thought...
<Jh00> maybe now, that Feisty is on the verge of release, I could try to reproduce some old bugs
<Jh00> and mark them... Fixed?
<ScottK> Yes
<ubotu> New bug: #107609 in firefox (main) "the web browser crashed when I wasn't using it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107609
<ajmitch> it's often good to ask the original reporter, and set it to needs info
<Jh00> ah I see
<ajmitch> & then hope that they reply
<Jh00> look at that last bug reported...
<Jh00> 107609...
<Jh00> no mentioning about anything
<Jh00> ubuntu version, firefox version, home page that was loaded, programs running ...
<ajmitch> no, but that's what we get from apport
<ScottK> As an example of why dupe reporting is important...  I got Bug #96090 fixed in Feisty, but only paid attention to it because of the number of dupes.
<ubotu> Malone bug 96090 in klamav "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96090
<ajmitch> people just get told that something crashed, and don't know where to go from there
<Jh00> ajmitch, ah, I see... hmm, not very helpful, is it?
<ajmitch> Jh00: I've seen worse
<Jh00> (not flaming, just trying to understand with a bug-fixer perspective)
<ScottK> shooters: Are you in bugsquad?
<shooters> ya
<ScottK> Good.
<shooters> but they are soooo many bugs...
<ajmitch> shooters: just start drinking from the firehose :)
<ScottK> Why don't you go clean up that gigabit ethernet mess I pointed at earlier...
<Jh00> How do you point out a link to the first dupe?
<Jh00> I mean, is there any code like, for example, phpBB ?
<Jh00> [bug] #[/bug]  for example
<shooters> ScottK: I've start doing a cleanup of old bugs without package assigned to them...
<ScottK> No, there's a spot in the menu on the left.
<ajmitch> Jh00: 'mark as duplicate' in the menu
<shooters> ScottK: are you using bughelper?
<ScottK> No.  I just point and click.
<shooters> Is that program used a lot?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Jh00> thanks ajmitch
<Jh00> let me see...
<ScottK> Another good catgory to reject (but be nice) is people who file bugs on stuff that isn't from Ubuntu repositories.
<ScottK> We don't support that.
* ScottK goes to reject bugs that mention automatix.
<Jh00> hmmm let me see
<Jh00> BTW, is there a way to filter all the bugs affecting a specified packet? For example, instead of searching for "gaim", just clicking a "gaim" category?
<Jh00> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/105037
<ubotu> Malone bug 105037 in aptitude "[apport]  aptitude crashed with signal 7l" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Jh00> look at that one
<Jh00> quoting: Binary package hint: aptitude
<Jh00> after running automatix on feisty
<ScottK> Have a look now.
<Jh00> Ahhh, rejected!
<Jh00> what if, lets say, you made a mistake by setting it as "Rejected"
<Jh00> is there any chance that your decision would be reviewed?
<Jh00> or the bug report is lost forever?
<ScottK> No.  It's not deleted, it just doesn't come up in default searches.
<Jh00> ops, I cant find how to reject another bug, (this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diveintopython/+bug/90592 )
<ubotu> Malone bug 90592 in diveintopython "upgrade using cd from 6.10 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ajmitch> click on the bug status "diveintopython (Ubuntu)"
<ajmitch> which has the > beside it
<ajmitch> you can then change the status to 'rejected'
<Jh00> Ahhh, nice, it worked, although it isnt very intuitive - maybe I will fill a wishlist for launchpad also :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #107610 in gnome-panel (main) "time, recycle and shutdown panels icons are in the wrong location after a screen resolution change." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107610
<ScottK> Jh00: You were to slow.  I got that one already...
<Jh00> how do you know???
<ajmitch> ScottK: aw let new people get them :)
<ScottK> Refresh your page.
<Jh00> ops, you mean, the automatix one?
<ScottK> Yeah
<ajmitch> ScottK: you basically duplicated his comment
<ScottK> Ah man, then I guess he got it first...
<ajmitch> Jh00 commented about 4 minutes before you did
<Jh00> lol
<ajmitch> you lose
<Jh00> and you copied and pasted my reply, thats not fair
* ScottK will go sulk in the corner.
<Jh00> ;-)
<ScottK> Weird.  That's what I put in there word for word...
<ScottK> Maybe an LP bug or a really weird co-incidence.
<Jh00> hehe
<ScottK> I think I got all the automatix ones that needed closing (a couple seemed valid based on other comments).
<Jh00> ScottK and ajmitch, your help was very appreciated, thanks!
<ScottK> You're welcome.  Your contribution is appreciated.
<Jh00> I will try to find some other bugs/dups and report here to see if Im working alright
<Jh00> just to make sure
<ScottK> I do need to get to bed.  Good luck.
<Jh00> thank you!
<Jh00> g'night!
<ubotu> New bug: #107611 in xfce (universe) "custom created quick launcher icons on desktop randomly disappear yet still show up in desktop folder." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107611
<ubotu> New bug: #107612 in cvs (main) "cvs crash under certain tag in options file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107612
<ubotu> New bug: #107613 in firefox (main) "Just hang withou notice or reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107613
<ubotu> New bug: #107616 in Ubuntu "Poor security defaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107616
<ubotu> New bug: #107617 in ktorrent (main) "when ktorrent starts up at system startup (I have the sys tray icon enabled), the app crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107617
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #107620 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107620
<ubotu> New bug: #107621 in ubiquity (main) "6.06 LTS Installer crashed on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107621
<ubotu> New bug: #107625 in python-f2py (universe) "python-f2py should depend on python-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107625
<ubotu> New bug: #107627 in edgy-gdm-themes (universe) "Take all the memory when xnest uses 1x1 geometry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107627
<ubotu> New bug: #107629 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107629
<ubotu> New bug: #107630 in avahi (main) "avahi-daemon fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107630
<ubotu> New bug: #107632 in pgadmin3 (universe) "[apport]  pgadmin3 crashed with SIGSEGV in wxWindowBase::CaptureMouse()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107632
<ubotu> New bug: #107633 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Dell Inspiron 8200 freezes after ~5 mins of work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107633
<ubotu> New bug: #107636 in Ubuntu "wifi adapter not resumed after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107636
<ubotu> New bug: #107637 in Ubuntu "Crashed the forum I was using at the time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107637
<ubotu> New bug: #107639 in Ubuntu "/etc/rcS.d/S35mountall.sh doesn't mount nfs mounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107639
<ubotu> New bug: #107641 in Ubuntu "possible error in sources.list manpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107641
<ubotu> New bug: #107643 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop segfaults after xlib11 updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107643
<ubotu> New bug: #107644 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "Kubuntu package menu disappears after restoring default KDE profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107644
<ubotu> New bug: #107645 in f-spot (main) "feisty f-spot hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107645
<ubotu> New bug: #107646 in Ubuntu "nvidia kernel module has version mismatch with nvidia xorg module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107646
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can't find how to get a backtrace in openoffice
<ubotu> New bug: #107624 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "In the first page with boot option menu, part of the changing characters does not shown clearly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107624
<ubotu> New bug: #107626 in gfxboot (main) "The chaning progress percentage characters does not shown clearly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107626
<ubotu> New bug: #107647 in gconf2 (main) "[apport]  gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107647
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I installed ooimpress-dbgsym
<ubotu> New bug: #107648 in Ubuntu "The Ubuntu community is insane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107648
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> oh man
<ivoks> lol
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I even reported a backtrace in OO once
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but can't find how to do that now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I realize there's 108 pages
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in 2 hours :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there
<ivoks> i was laughing at but 107648, not you :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but in the same 2 hours I would like to report the f**** backtrace
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I know :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107649 in konq-kim (universe) "no se pudo instalar konq-kim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107649
<ubotu> New bug: #107651 in Ubuntu "timezone selection differs alternate vs gaphical install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107651
<ubotu> New bug: #107652 in Ubuntu "gnome stops managing windows/workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107652
<ubotu> New bug: #107653 in Ubuntu "ubuntu/ kubuntu 64 fails to boot on msi k9ngm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107653
<ubotu> New bug: #107654 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107654
<ubotu> New bug: #107655 in Ubuntu "opera 9.20-20070409.6ubuntu2 from edgy-commercial cannot be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107655
<ubotu> New bug: #107657 in kopete (main) "Kopete + bt848 : Can't select a video standard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107657
<ubotu> New bug: #107658 in coreutils (main) "cut(1) dumps core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107658
<ubotu> New bug: #107659 in firefox (main) "ubuntu reported firefox crash upon login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107659
<ubotu> New bug: #107661 in Ubuntu "so many old library files after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107661
<ubotu> New bug: #107662 in apport (main) "apport hooks included in python2.4, but code only works with 2.5" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107662
<ubotu> New bug: #107663 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Missing Intel Core2 CPU temperature monitor driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107663
<ubotu> New bug: #107665 in xmms-jack (universe) "XMMS does not connect to jackd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107665
<ubotu> New bug: #107664 in Ubuntu "Kmail/Kontact crashes when opening a folder for the first time using option 'go to last selected message'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107664
<tsurc> has anyone got any info on bug #107643 its status in undecided and unconfirmed. I can confirm it and to us at least its very important
<ubotu> Malone bug 107643 in rdesktop "rdesktop segfaults after xlib11 updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107643
<pochu> tsurc: if you can confirm it... then go and confirm it ;)
<tsurc> have done
<tsurc> ;)
<pochu> cool :)
<tsurc> can't change importance though?
<pochu> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<pochu> !importance | tsurc
<ubotu> tsurc: You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<tsurc> thanks ;)
<pochu> yw
<pochu> heya thekorn :)
<thekorn> hey pochu !
<coNP> heya pochu
<pochu> hey coNP :)
<pochu> howdy?
<ubotu> New bug: #107666 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Please provide dh_gtkmodules for easier merge and sync from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107666
<tsurc> thing is I can confirm that this bug has happened to me personally, but as for fixing/taking Developer responsibility for it I simply don't have the skills. But it is really important to our school that it's fixed.
<tsurc> any ideas?
<coNP> tsurc: you can help us obtaining a backtrace
<coNP> tsurc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs should provide a good start
<tsurc> thanks ;)
<shab> upgrade to feisty hangs while configuring(postint) xserver-org
<shab> I am using nvidia-legacy driver
<shab> any idea?
<shab> help please!!
<coNP> shab: this is *not* a support channel, try to get help on #ubuntu+1, please
<shab> thanks coNP
<rulus> or #ubuntu in a few minutes :)
<coNP> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107667 in kvpnc (universe) "additional network routes not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107667
<dholbach> thekorn: heya
<dholbach> thekorn: how did your talk go?
<thekorn> dholbach: hi,
<thekorn> well I think it went fine, got some positive feedback :)
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<ubotu> New bug: #107668 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Setting an invalid mount point can make a removeable media unaccessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107668
<dholbach> thekorn: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/attachment-cleaning.patch :-D
<thekorn> looking...
<thekorn> dholbach: YOU ROCK!
<dholbach> what it does is 1) move attachments to <package>/<bugnumber>/<librariannumber>/<attachmentname> and use that attachment
<dholbach> 2) everytime a buglist is generated from a source package, it removes the attachments that are not in that list
<dholbach> it seemed to be the easiest solution to me
<thekorn> you are right
<dholbach> thekorn: I changed the BugAttachment constructor and realized that apport-retrace does not use it
<dholbach> so we should be safe
<dholbach> (and anyway, we'll change the API to something clever soon hopefully :))
<thekorn> ;)
<dholbach> i'll merge to .main
<dholbach> so we can see how it works out
<dholbach> my test cases worked ok
<thekorn> sounds good
<dholbach> ok super
* dholbach happy
<dholbach> i'm eager to install it on the server :-)
<thekorn> what do you think about using bughelper.main for your cron script
<dholbach> i wanted to wait until I package the first version for gutsy
<thekorn> ok
<dholbach> I had another idea:
<dholbach> what about moving the relax ng schema to bughelper-data?
<dholbach> that way we had some kind of backwards compatibility
<dholbach> ....we'd have....
<thekorn> hmm,
<thekorn> I'm fine with that
<dholbach> we could have a bughelper.rng.0.1, bughelper.rng.0.2, ...
<dholbach> old versions won't use any new tags, but new clue files won't kill them
<thekorn> will write that on my TODO list
<dholbach> we can work on that together - it'd be great to have a small patch for 0.1 so we can get it into feisty-updates
<dholbach> daniel@vubuntu:~$ du -sh .bughelper/attachments-cache/
<dholbach> 6,6G    .bughelper/attachments-cache/
<dholbach> daniel@vubuntu:~$
<dholbach> :-)
<thekorn> wow, I "only" have 4.1G attachment cache
<dholbach> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #107669 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107669
<ubotu> New bug: #107670 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107670
<ubotu> New bug: #107671 in nautilus (main) "Emptying the Trash gives an errormessage although it is emptied." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107671
<thekorn> did you see that asac added a new element "task" to firefox.info?
<dholbach> oh?
<dholbach> asac:
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ bugxml -v .bughelper/packages/firefox.info
<dholbach> Did not expect element task there
<dholbach> .bughelper/packages/firefox.info does not validate against /usr/share/bughelper/cluefile.rng.
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<dholbach> asac: that breaks bughelper on the server
<dholbach> asac: if you don't mind, I'll fix that now
<ubotu> New bug: #107672 in gnome-session "multiple logins by same user" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107672
<dholbach> done
<ubotu> New bug: #107673 in firefox (main) "Fire Fox crashes when openning www.neo5.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107673
<dholbach> thekorn: I think I'll start working on the relax ng version thingie in a bit and add a '<tag>' tag for testing reasons
<thekorn> ok, I will have lunch now...
<dholbach> enjoy it
<dholbach> i'll have lunch after feisty release too
<ubotu> New bug: #107674 in Ubuntu "suspend from gnome-power-manager menu and logout button have different effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107674
<thekorn> dholbach: hopefully you don't have to waite too long for your lunch ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #107675 in firefox (main) "Fire Fox crashes when openning www.neo5.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107675
<dholbach> thekorn: I don't think so :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107676 in fiveam (universe) "Running with suite-name is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107676
<ubotu> New bug: #107677 in geany (universe) "geany crashes on c build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107677
<ubotu> New bug: #107678 in Ubuntu "after downloading feisty i ave a problem with the new kernel 2.16.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107678
<ogra> wow, so quier
<ogra> *quiet
<ubotu> New bug: #107679 in keep (main) "keep cannot create ftp-folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107679
<ubotu> New bug: #107683 in firefox (main) "Swedish translation for firefox.desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107683
<ubotu> New bug: #107684 in libapache2-mod-ifier (universe) "libapache2-mod-ifier:  API module structure "is garbled"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107684
<ubotu> New bug: #107685 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107685
<ubotu> New bug: #107686 in Ubuntu "Installation doesn't stop when clicking cancel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107686
<ubotu> New bug: #107687 in xfonts-scalable (main) "edgy to  feisty upgrade error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107687
<ubotu> New bug: #107688 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107688
<ubotu> New bug: #107689 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Swedish translation for .desktop files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107689
<ubotu> New bug: #107691 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2.0 is out of the oven" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107691
<ubotu> New bug: #107692 in xserver-xgl (universe) "serving some tomcat application - on http request the xgl crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107692
<mooey> aheh
<ubotu> New bug: #107694 in kdebase (main) "ksmserver: check for prelinking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107694
<ubotu> New bug: #107695 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107695
<ubotu> New bug: #107696 in wifi-radar (universe) "After removing wifi-radar package logging in takes long time. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107696
<ubotu> New bug: #107697 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107697
<ubotu> New bug: #107698 in language-pack-es (main) "Broken translations for control panel (Kubuntu Spanish)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107698
<ubotu> New bug: #107700 in openoffice.org (main) "random numbers" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107700
<ubotu> New bug: #107701 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107701
<ubotu> New bug: #107702 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107702
<ubotu> New bug: #107703 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107703
<ubotu> New bug: #107706 in kdenetwork (main) "need option to disable rich text by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107706
<ubotu> New bug: #107707 in Ubuntu "Opera 9 (browser) crashes whrn I try to open it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107707
<ubotu> New bug: #107709 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107709
<ubotu> New bug: #107710 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107710
<ubotu> New bug: #107711 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu i386 7.04 can't be installed, it dissables many things like x win." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107711
<ubotu> New bug: #107712 in Ubuntu "HP NX6125 fails to shutdown in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107712
<ubotu> New bug: #107713 in moodle (universe) "php-ldap in moodle seems a missed edpendency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107713
<danohuiginn> no avalanche of Feisty bugs yet, then? Wonder how long it'll take for them to land.
<ubotu> New bug: #107714 in ubiquity (main) "installing on a usb thumb drive error, timezone apply error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107714
<ubotu> New bug: #107715 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107715
<ubotu> New bug: #107716 in update-manager (main) "meta-release check should send pragma: no-cache" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107716
<ubotu> New bug: #107717 in pida (universe) "Please sync pida 0.4.4-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107717
<ubotu> New bug: #107718 in rsibreak (universe) "rsibreak does not take focus when menu is shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107718
<ubotu> New bug: #107719 in firefox (main) "When firefox is downloading a file, crashes and restarts the session, it deletes the previously downloaded file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107719
<ubotu> New bug: #107720 in Ubuntu "have no idea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107720
<ubotu> New bug: #107721 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107721
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> Be
<bddebian> :)
<cypher1> bug 107720
<ubotu> Malone bug 107720 in Ubuntu "have no idea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107720
<bddebian> heh
<cypher1> strange bug lol
<bdmurray> it's quite descriptive too
<ScottK> It's almost as informative once you open it up.
<cypher1> ScottK: yes :) i also just did
<cypher1> can we reject it ?
<ScottK> No.  Try and get more information
<ScottK> The reporter is doing the best they can.  Don't make them feel bad for having tried
<cypher1> ScottK: found what the problem is -- mouse flies around
<ScottK> Does Gnome have settings for mouse sensistivity?
<ubotu> New bug: #107628 in lighttpd (universe) "DoS-vulnerability in lighttpd" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107628
<cypher1> ScottK: yes system->prefrences->mouse
<ScottK> Then I'd suggest asking him to check that setting and see if it's wrong or if that fixes his problem.
<cypher1> ScottK: yes
<cypher1> ScottK: i will ask him that
<ubotu> New bug: #107724 in evolution (main) "[Feature]   case insensitive sorting of contacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107724
<ubotu> New bug: #107725 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "suspend to ram wake up  problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107725
<ubotu> New bug: #107727 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool crashed upon Feisty Ugrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107727
<ubotu> New bug: #107729 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107729
<dholbach> thekorn: I have a patch ready for splitting out the schema - what do you think about the following convention: we have clue file version 0.2 atm and for every time we just add stuff to the schema, we increment the last number, if we change and break stuff we increment the first number - that way it will be easy to make bughelper dynamically ignore clue files it cannot act on, because the code does not support it
<dholbach> arg
<dholbach> now he's gone :)
* dholbach writes to bughelper@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> New bug: #107731 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution Exchange "receiving option" pane has two "check for new messages in all folders"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107731
<ubotu> New bug: #107733 in openoffice.org (main) "Word document renders incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107733
<ScottK> bdmurray: Should Bug #107711 be against the kernel (it looks like a free video driver problem)?
<ubotu> Malone bug 107711 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu i386 7.04 can't be installed, it dissables many things like x win." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107711
<bdmurray> ScottK: looking
<ScottK> Thans
<ScottK> Thanks...
<bdmurray> ScottK: looks like Xorg as the video card probably isn't detected right
<ScottK> OK.  Did you update it or should I?
<ScottK> That makes sense
<bdmurray> ScottK: I did not update it
<ScottK> OK. Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #107736 in gaim (main) "Gaim counts bad the news emails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107736
<ubotu> New bug: #107735 in bughelper "RFC: Make bughelper more cautious about cluefile versions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107735
<ubotu> New bug: #107738 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "network-manager-pptp doesn't exists in Ubuntu!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107738
<ubotu> New bug: #107739 in update-manager (main) "Feisty upgrade aborts - can't install gmediaserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107739
<ubotu> New bug: #107740 in Ubuntu "Hardwate detection Error on g3 PPC  loading module aec62xx Ide Driver support  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107740
<ubotu> New bug: #107741 in grub (main) "update-grub manpage uses /sbin rather than /usr/sbin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107741
<ubotu> New bug: #107742 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install loses the selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107742
<ubotu> New bug: #107743 in Ubuntu "After suspend/hibernate laptop Fn keys no longer work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107743
<ubotu> New bug: #107745 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107745
<ubotu> New bug: #107746 in adept (main) "WISHLIST: provide a way to stop and resume dist upgrade during download stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107746
<ubotu> New bug: #107747 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107747
<ubotu> New bug: #107748 in evolution (main) "Evolution hangs temporarily, for periods of up to 5 or 10 minutes, since late in the Feisty development cycle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107748
<ubotu> New bug: #107749 in Ubuntu "Cannot download updates through package manager." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107749
<ubotu> New bug: #107750 in f-spot (main) "F-spot crashes when trying to export to Web Gallery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107750
<ubotu> New bug: #107751 in Ubuntu "muting sound in mplayer causes rhythmbox to mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107751
<ubotu> New bug: #107752 in update-manager (main) "Dist-upgrade Edgy-->Feisty has incorrect URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107752
<ubotu> New bug: #107753 in Ubuntu "Problem with Adept (or even apt)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107753
<ubotu> New bug: #107754 in compiz (main) "maximisation broken when maximize_effect is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107754
<ubotu> New bug: #107757 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "downloads corrupt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107757
<qense> Would it be a good idea to create a tag for bugs that aren't in (proper) English?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Get more information and make them readable.
<ubotu> New bug: #107758 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "max_cstate and laptop very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107758
<ubotu> New bug: #107759 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "The detection of display resolution is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107759
<ubotu> New bug: #107761 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Fiesty Kernel 2.6.20-15 Performance Lag on Athlon64" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107761
<ubotu> New bug: #107762 in desktop-effects (main) "Grey screen when enabling desktop effects on Desktop CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107762
<ubotu> New bug: #107763 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay() on Kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107763
<ubotu> New bug: #107764 in Ubuntu "The button that turns the touchpad on/off stopped work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107764
<ubotu> New bug: #107766 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer adds menu item the same as gnome-cups-manager's menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107766
<ubotu> New bug: #107767 in aumix (universe) "aumix dumps core in Ubu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107767
<ubotu> New bug: #107769 in update-manager (main) "can't upgrade to feisty because of small space in /boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107769
<ubotu> New bug: #107770 in tor (universe) "not able to upgrade tor (6.10 to 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107770
<ubotu> New bug: #107771 in kde-guidance (main) "Machine had been off for a few days, error came up on startup.  Kubuntu only been installed on this machine a week or so.  Never seen it cause this error before" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107771
<ubotu> New bug: #107773 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107773
<ubotu> New bug: #107772 in Ubuntu "startup and unespected blender-bin crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107772
<ubotu> New bug: #107774 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel oops with pata_sis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107774
<salgado> has anybody seen a bug about the Mute/Volume-Up/Volume-Down keys of thinkpads stop working?
<pochu> salgado: which any special app?
<pochu> s/which/with/
<salgado> no, the buttons which control the master volume (I think)
<salgado> they're the ones close to that blue thinkvantage button of new thinkpads
<salgado> they work just fine on 2.6.20-13 but not on -1[45] 
<sharms> I just saw a bug on it not too long ago
<salgado> I know there must be one, but I can't find it
<salgado> I saw bug 100042, but the reporter seems to have forgotten about it
<ubotu> Malone bug 100042 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Audio Controls do not function" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100042
<blueyed> apport-retrace in the datacenter is still paused?
<ubotu> New bug: #107777 in Ubuntu "No sound on Asus A6L (A6B00L) laptop" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107777
<ubotu> New bug: #107778 in update-manager (main) "Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107778
<ubotu> New bug: #107779 in adept (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107779
<ubotu> New bug: #107614 in sbackup "sbackup does not save config file (dup-of: 104294)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107614
<ubotu> New bug: #107781 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed while changing the genre of a group of songs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107781
<ubotu> New bug: #107782 in restricted-manager (main) "X Crash after nVidia GeForce 5700 drivers installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107782
<ubotu> New bug: #107783 in firefox (main) "Embedded flash-animation covers DHTML menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107783
<ubotu> New bug: #107784 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107784
<ubotu> New bug: #107785 in Ubuntu "feisty final: no systems for importing settings from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107785
<ubotu> New bug: #107786 in compiz (main) "switch from dekstop to console and back  black screen" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107786
<ubotu> New bug: #107787 in Ubuntu "prepare partition can't create > 200Gb paritions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107787
<ubotu> New bug: #107790 in software-properties (main) "Software Properties crashed on adding PGP key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107790
<ubotu> New bug: #107791 in padevchooser (universe) "padevchooser does not start, fails with message ** (padevchooser:12362): WARNING **: pa_browser_new() failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107791
<ubotu> New bug: #107792 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107792
<ubotu> New bug: #107793 in Ubuntu "Created partition has errors after installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107793
<ubotu> New bug: #107794 in gnome-app-install (main) "No nvidia-glx-new .desktop file in gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107794
<ubotu> New bug: #107795 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System doesn't boot after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107795
<ubotu> New bug: #107796 in kdebase (main) "Kate + DejaVu Sans no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107796
<ubotu> New bug: #107797 in Ubuntu "gnome-sound-properties crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107797
<ubotu> New bug: #107798 in grub (main) "IDE Drive are Listed as SATA with Feisty Live CD and install causes GRUB to be improperly configured (Error 15 on boot)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107798
<ubotu> New bug: #107799 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107799
<ubotu> New bug: #107800 in Ubuntu "X does not resume after sleep/hibernate (it crashes) - Lenovo Z60 IBM Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107800
<ubotu> New bug: #107801 in Ubuntu "Internet Download Speed is INCREDIBLY SLOW" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107801
<ubotu> New bug: #107802 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Mute on shutdown, forgets unmuted volume on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107802
<ubotu> New bug: #107803 in mail-notification (universe) "installing mail-notification-evolution causes to frees evolution " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107803
<ubotu> New bug: #107804 in gnome-panel (main) "dapper -> edgy -> feisty, broken icons in gnome-panel, others" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107804
<ubotu> New bug: #107805 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad T60p ati video card powerstate not lowered when on battery power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107805
<ubotu> New bug: #107806 in pyzor (universe) "[apport]  pyzor crashed with OSError in run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107806
<ubotu> New bug: #107807 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[3c900B]  NETDEV WATCHDOG: transmit timed out/ Resetting the Tx ring pointer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107807
<ubotu> New bug: #107808 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107808
<ubotu> New bug: #107809 in Ubuntu "Upgrader Application crashes on cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107809
<ubotu> New bug: #107811 in update-manager (main) "upgrading kubuntu to version 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107811
<yamal> looks like the post-release bug flood has begun.
<ubotu> New bug: #107814 in Ubuntu "No restricted modules with Xen 2.6.19-4 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107814
<ubotu> New bug: #107813 in devmapper (main) "Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.08 (2006-07-17)(compat) and kernel driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107813
<ubotu> New bug: #107815 in Ubuntu "installing using LVM does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107815
<ubotu> New bug: #107816 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes on "save as" on multiple selected attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107816
<Flannel> that last one is probably related to bug 105623
<ubotu> Malone bug 105623 in devmapper "udev rules missing from udeb" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105623
<ubotu> New bug: #107817 in update-manager (main) "Fiesty upgrade MD5Sum mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107817
<ubotu> New bug: #107818 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107818
<ubotu> New bug: #107819 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Right click near bottom right corner deletes message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107819
<ubotu> New bug: #107820 in update-manager (main) "update-manager failed to install powernowd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107820
<ubotu> New bug: #107821 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no sound with lenovo 3000 n100 0768FEG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107821
<ubotu> New bug: #107822 in unsermake (main) "unsermake requires python2.4 which is not listed as dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107822
<ubotu> New bug: #107823 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice crashes on Insert -> Envelope" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107823
<pochu> bug  #35375
<ubotu> Malone bug 35375 in scorched3d "Scorched3d SIGSEGV on startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35375
* bdmurray waves at pochu
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-20
* pochu hugs bdmurray
<bdmurray> bug 106558
<ubotu> Malone bug 106558 in Ubuntu "Placa Wirelles Realteck RTL8180 No foi reconecida pelo Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106558
<ubotu> New bug: #107824 in cupsys (main) "printer always goes to pause and cannot be resumed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107824
<ubotu> New bug: #107825 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107825
<ubotu> New bug: #107826 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Extremely slow ACPI on Thinkpad R51e" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107826
<ubotu> New bug: #107827 in Ubuntu "Toshiba A100 issues with on-board Wireless." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107827
<ubotu> New bug: #107830 in Ubuntu "no bluetooth mouse and keyboard feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107830
<ubotu> New bug: #107829 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed while upgrading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107829
<ubotu> New bug: #107832 in update-manager (main) "warning: update manager can't be update (it was during distribution update)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107832
<ubotu> New bug: #107833 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "[apport]  package proftpd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107833
<ubotu> New bug: #107834 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "[apport]  package sasl2-bin failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107834
<ubotu> New bug: #107835 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107835
<ubotu> New bug: #107838 in debian-installer (main) "please point powerpc installs for gusty at ports.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107838
<ubotu> New bug: #107839 in update-manager (main) "please transition gutsy  powerpc users to ports.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107839
<ubotu> New bug: #107840 in Ubuntu "Compiz: applications steal focus on their start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107840
<ubotu> New bug: #107842 in openoffice.org (main) "Text should wrap when inserting notes in OO/Writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107842
<ubotu> New bug: #107843 in gnome-utils (main) "gfloppy is not included in feisty gnome-utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107843
<ubotu> New bug: #107845 in Ubuntu "root filesystem not displayed anywhere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107845
<ubotu> New bug: #107846 in gstreamer (universe) "cannot select mp3 encoding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107846
<ubotu> New bug: #107848 in mtop (universe) "[apport]  package mtop failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107848
<ubotu> New bug: #107849 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashes to gdm upon starting amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107849
<ubotu> New bug: #107850 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Column sizes resetted every time in 'File Systems' tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107850
<ubotu> New bug: #107851 in sysvinit (main) "umountnfs.sh is called improperly, and fails, stopping a machine rebooting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107851
<ubotu> New bug: #107852 in Ubuntu "error on upgrading Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107852
<ubotu> New bug: #107853 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107853
<ubotu> New bug: #107854 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo 2.x Impress Bug: wrong colours in presentation mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107854
<ubotu> New bug: #107855 in Ubuntu "installer hangs on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107855
<ubotu> New bug: #107856 in restricted-manager (main) "Disabling Ati drivers in restricted manager leaves broken X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107856
<ubotu> New bug: #107857 in Ubuntu "Unable to change soundcard." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107857
<ubotu> New bug: #107858 in Ubuntu "7.04 Distribution Upgrade Installer aborts with "Not Enough Free Space" error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107858
<ubotu> New bug: #107859 in Ubuntu "ThinkPad R40e Keyboard/Mouse/Trackpoint regularly unresponsive on Feisty Release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107859
<ubotu> New bug: #107860 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107860
<ubotu> New bug: #107861 in rhythmbox (main) "No Sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107861
<steve_> how do you unmaximize windows?
<steve_> pressing the maximize button on the upper right corner doesn't work for me
<ubotu> New bug: #107862 in Ubuntu "All Files Deleted on vfat device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107862
<ubotu> New bug: #107863 in Ubuntu "No Sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107863
<ubotu> New bug: #107864 in network-manager (main) "WPC54G wireless card crashes Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107864
<ubotu> New bug: #107865 in ubiquity (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107865
<ubotu> New bug: #107866 in Ubuntu "I cannot 'see' second HDD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107866
<ubotu> New bug: #107867 in hwdb-client (main) "kubuntu hardware database doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107867
<ubotu> New bug: #107868 in xchat-gnome (main) "On "users and channels" section there is a syntax problem on spanish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107868
<ubotu> New bug: #107869 in desktop-effects (main) "'Enable desktop effects' button kills X config (intel driver on Dell Latitude D505)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107869
<ubotu> New bug: #107870 in Ubuntu "7.04 screensaver freezes keyboard and mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107870
<ubotu> New bug: #107872 in freeloader (universe) "freeloader crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107872
<ubotu> New bug: #107873 in kq (universe) "load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107873
<ubotu> New bug: #107874 in rhythmbox (main) "Can't add songs to librarey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107874
<ubotu> New bug: #107875 in kq (universe) "The game KQ doesn't seem to load and save properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107875
<ubotu> New bug: #107876 in Ubuntu "Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 not installed correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107876
<ubotu> New bug: #107879 in gnome-panel (main) "network-manager icon not showed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107879
<ubotu> New bug: #107880 in Ubuntu "X doesn't start even if the safe mode is used! (Ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107880
<ubotu> New bug: #107881 in update-manager (main) "Edgy > Feisty Alt CD upgrade update-manager fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107881
<Nerdz> Hi, I've tried to install Ubuntu and when I selected Start/Install, after the little orange bar fill up, I get only a orange screen and my mouse. Do you know what might cause this?
<ubotu> New bug: #107878 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed when playing video file and droped my gdm back to login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107878
<ubotu> New bug: #107882 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107882
<ubotu> New bug: #107883 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107883
<ubotu> New bug: #107884 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107884
<ubotu> New bug: #107885 in perl (main) "perl doesn't work after fresh kubuntu feisty install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107885
<ubotu> New bug: #107886 in update-manager (main) "Feisty Upgrade fails on mdadm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107886
<ubotu> New bug: #107890 in postgresql-7.4 (universe) "Audcity recorder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107890
<ubotu> New bug: #107892 in Ubuntu "Install Program will not run if changes are made to the network configuration. (Feisty Release)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107892
<ubotu> New bug: #107893 in postgresql-7.4 (universe) "Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107893
<ubotu> New bug: #107894 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107894
<ubotu> New bug: #107895 in Ubuntu "Feisty (Released) fresh install sets eth1 on what should be wlan0 in /etc/iftab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107895
<ubotu> New bug: #107896 in openoffice.org (main) "Error on translation to spanish in openoffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107896
<ubotu> New bug: #107898 in Ubuntu "Feisty (Released) Desktop Effects should check to see if restricted drivers have been downloaded and installed before the dialog to reboot and try again." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107898
<ubotu> New bug: #107899 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107899
<ubotu> New bug: #107901 in Ubuntu "nautilus-wallpaper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107901
<ubotu> New bug: #107902 in Ubuntu "Add or Remove button dissapear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107902
<ubotu> New bug: #107904 in koffice (main) "krita 1.5.2 doesn't save bmp format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107904
<ubotu> New bug: #107905 in Ubuntu "distribution upgrader crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107905
<ubotu> New bug: #107906 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Fiesty failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107906
<ubotu> New bug: #107907 in Ubuntu "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107907
<ubotu> New bug: #107908 in Ubuntu "Can't configure mount point while installing from disk " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107908
<ubotu> New bug: #107910 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107910
<ubotu> New bug: #107911 in Ubuntu "metacity starts late" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107911
<ubotu> New bug: #107913 in mp3gain (universe) "[apport]  mp3gain crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107913
<ubotu> New bug: #107914 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107914
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #107918 in x-ttcidfont-conf (main) "[apport]  package x-ttcidfont-conf failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107918
<ubotu> New bug: #107919 in defoma (main) "[apport]  defoma crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_keyword()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107919
<KCormier> hey everyone.  I'm looking for someone to help me out here.  I'm a beginning programmer in school and I wanted to get started by helping with bugs.  Would anyone be willing to show the new kid the ropes?  Thanks for any help!
<ubotu> New bug: #107922 in gnome-games (main) "could not roll dice in Tali, could not change settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107922
<ubotu> New bug: #107923 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[apport]  package ubuntu-desktop failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107923
<ubotu> New bug: #107924 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107924
<ubotu> New bug: #107920 in xorg (main) "[apport]  package x-window-system-core failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107920
<KCormier> Hey everyone.  I'm new to bug tracking and I was wondering if someone could show me the ropes or at least point me in the right direction to get started.  If this isn't the place to ask, just say so and if you can, point me in the correct direction!  Thank you to anyone who can help!
<Burgundavia> KCormier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<ubotu> New bug: #107926 in Ubuntu "After wake up DVD RW doesn't work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107926
<ubotu> New bug: #107927 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107927
<ubotu> New bug: #107928 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  kitsune" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107928
<ubotu> New bug: #107929 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  reconstructor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107929
<ubotu> New bug: #107930 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  qbitorrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107930
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<thekorn> nice work
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thanks
<Burgundavia> morning dholbach
<thekorn> dholbach: asac added the "task" element again :)
<dholbach> asac: ping
<dholbach> hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> KCormier: dholbach is a good person to talk to about bug stuff
<ubotu> New bug: #107931 in lftp (main) "lftp upload of files > 2Gb wrap (even on 64-bit)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107931
<dholbach> heya KCormier
<thekorn> dholbach: what about adding a task element to clue version 0.2? if they really need that
<dholbach> we're at 0.2 already
<dholbach> i'm happy to add it to 0.3
<thekorn> yeah I mean 0.3
<dholbach> fine with me
<dholbach> as long as it's optional
<dholbach> i added the cluefile schemas to bughelper-data
<dholbach> thekorn: you're fine with committing the patch to .main?
<thekorn> dholbach: sure, it works fine for me so far!
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> let's test it a bit in .main before we propose it for feisty-update
<ubotu> New bug: #107933 in Ubuntu "feisty: Marvell 88e8001 ethernet controller not recognized during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107933
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll drop data/example.info
<dholbach> thekorn: it doesn't make much sense imho
<thekorn> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> ok, committed
<thekorn> dholbach: we have to document these clue-things somewhere
<dholbach> yes, also stuff like r'<regex>'
<dholbach> I will add 'task' now
<thekorn> dholbach: did it already!
<dholbach> ah super
<dholbach> in the schema?
<dholbach> I'll leave bugHelper/XMLOperations.py as 0.2, because bughelper does not support tag/task yet
<thekorn> dholbach: in the shema 0.3
<dholbach> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #107934 in compiz (main) "unable to close firefox if using desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107934
<dholbach> I'll add a comment to CLUE_FILE_VERSION in the code
<thekorn> dholbach: what do you think: is it "save" that everybody can change the schemas now?
<dholbach> I trust the people that commit to bughelper-data
<thekorn> ok
<dholbach> but I'll always have a look at schema changes
<dholbach> because I know how easily stuff can break there
<dholbach> i bumped the firefox.info clue version to 0.3
<ubotu> New bug: #107935 in kdepim (main) "repeated crashes on konqueror,contact,firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107935
<ubotu> New bug: #107936 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107936
<thekorn> oh I forgot that...
<dholbach> np
<dholbach> i had another idea about the clueversion patch yesterday night, but I forgot it again
<dholbach> let's see if I remember it, when I read it again :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #107937 in Ubuntu "Laptop is hotter with Feisty installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107937
<ubotu> New bug: #107938 in apt (main) "Dutch text in apt-get displayed at the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107938
<ubotu> New bug: #107939 in ubiquity (main) "partman crashed on defining hda6 as mountpoint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107939
<ubotu> New bug: #107940 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Ubuntu should include bluez-gnome by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107940
<ubotu> New bug: #107941 in gnome-panel (main) "unable to create a working browser shortcut to gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107941
<ubotu> New bug: #107942 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Ubuntu should make obex sending/receiving work by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107942
<ubotu> New bug: #107943 in clearlooks (universe) "*new* usability bug with clearlooks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107943
<thekorn> dholbach: looking at bugxml, in line ~63 we are checking if the cluefile exists. I might be wrong but "xml_file" and "os.path.join(os.getcwd(), xml_file)" always seems to be the same to me.
<thekorn> That doesn't matter, but maybe we should check $Packages-Dir instead of that.
<dholbach> yes, that probably does not make much sense
<dholbach> we should change that in .main - for .0.1 we probably should leave the patch as minimal as we can
<dholbach> what do you think?
<thekorn> I agree, but overall that would be a different patch
<ubotu> New bug: #107944 in update-manager (main) "Unusable time remaining calculation in Kubuntu Distribuiton Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107944
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> do you want to change it?
<thekorn> yes, will do.
<dholbach> super
<ubotu> New bug: #107946 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107946
<ubotu> New bug: #107948 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107948
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm still not sure how we deal with local testing once we split lpbugs and bughelper
<dholbach> thekorn: we could just say: you always need an installed version of lpbugs, if you want to play with a local copy of bughelper. do you think that running   debuild -us -uc && sudo debi  is ok for people to run on a launchpadbugs branch? (so they have the newest version installed)
<dholbach> (of course that's only for gutsy and 0.2)
<dholbach> mvo: do you have some clever ideas about that ^
<mvo> we could make people who want to run it locally symlink
<dholbach> ok, that's a possibility too
<mvo> or (like bzr) just keep it all in one bzr repository
<ubotu> New bug: #107949 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107949
<ubotu> New bug: #107950 in Ubuntu "x-session manager eats 100% CPU, nautilus won't start, applications won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107950
<dholbach> mvo: but that'd mean a branch in a branch
<dholbach> mvo: does that work well?
<mvo> hm, probably not, no idea
<dholbach> I like the installation or symlink solution
<dholbach> both are easy to get done for somebody who develops bughelper
<mvo> *nod*
<dholbach> I'd really want to get that split done soon
<dholbach> I'll register python-launchpadbugs now
<thekorn> dholbach: hmm, I don't know much about packaging... I have to join yout openweek session :)
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> my session will more be about MOTU in general
<dholbach> not so much about packaging
<thekorn> ok, I see It will be more "packaging 101"
<pochu> morning all!
<thekorn> dholbach: well I would prefer a bzr based solution,
<thekorn> hi pochu
<pochu> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: then you'd probably go with the symlink
<thekorn> maybe a mix of symlink and bzr
<thekorn> right
<ubotu> New bug: #107951 in grub (main) "Booting fails after installation (GRUB error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107951
<dholbach> I'll work on the packaging and split now and announce it on bughelper@lists.ubuntu.com
<thekorn> ok
<mvo> just put the symlink in bzr as well ;)
<mvo> and tell people to checkout the branches into a common rootdir
<ubotu> New bug: #107952 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Launch cd-rom while there is no cd in the drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107952
<ubotu> New bug: #107953 in network-manager (main) "network-manager doesn't manage network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107953
<dholbach> mvo: doesn't look like python is looking in that dir
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/split
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/python-launchpadbugs/main
<dholbach> um, I mean: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/python-launchpadbugs/main
<dholbach> although I'll rename python-launchpadbugs to python-launchpad-bugs
<dholbach> maybe I should just create it and ask the LP guys to remove the python-launchpadbugs product
<dholbach> oh no
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> mvo: it works fine!
<dholbach> bughelper vs ./bughelper :)
<mvo> dholbach: cool!
<dholbach> yoohoo
* mvo hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs mvo and thekorn ecstatically
* dholbach hugs mdz too
<dholbach> morning mdz
<mdz> morning
<mvo> good morning mdz
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hi dholbach
<thekorn> dholbach: wow!
<mvo> hey seb128!
<seb128> what did dholbach do? ;)
<seb128> hey mvo!
* thekorn hugs dholbach back!
<mvo> seb128: bughelper hacking
<seb128> oh, bughelper again
<dholbach> seb128: split python-launchpad-bugs and bughelper
<seb128> k ;)
<seb128> dholbach: let some work for the SoC about it :p
<dholbach> seb128: don't worry - there's enough that's left to do :)
<saispo> hi dholbach, seb128 :)
<dholbach> hey saispo
<seb128> lu saispo
<ubotu> New bug: #107954 in kdebase (main) "[kdm, feisty]  kdmrc and backgroundrc don't default to kubuntu artwork" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107954
<ubotu> New bug: #107776 in samba "during edgy->feisty update installation of samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1 made the upgrade fail" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107776
<ubotu> New bug: #107925 in synaptic "Synaptic writes wrong download scripts" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107925
<ubotu> New bug: #107955 in openoffice.org (main) "German impress translation for transitions misunderstandable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107955
<ubotu> New bug: #107956 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "eclipse crash unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107956
<ubotu> New bug: #107957 in Ubuntu "upgrade to Feisty from Edgy error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107957
<dholbach> thekorn: I mailed bughelper@ about the split (it's not 'the real thing' yet, but in separate branches)
<thekorn> dholbach: nice, I reported the "validate global cluefile"-bug, will add a patch soon
<ubotu> New bug: #107958 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107958
<dholbach> thekorn: patch looks good - committing
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #107960 in apt (main) "occurred spelt incorrectly in apt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107960
<ubotu> New bug: #107961 in upgrade-system (universe) "edgy->feisty kubuntu upgrade crashed (memory leak?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107961
<ubotu> New bug: #107962 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu update to 7.04 crashed with out of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107962
<ubotu> New bug: #107963 in Ubuntu "Can't umount a removable hard disk it automatically remount." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107963
<ubotu> New bug: #107964 in netbase (main) "/etc/services should have a /etc/services.local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107964
<ubotu> New bug: #107965 in e2fsprogs (main) "[Feisty] Bug with kernel 2.6.20 on AMD 64  : no way to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107965
<ubotu> New bug: #107966 in Ubuntu "Flash drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107966
<ubotu> New bug: #107968 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] no update warning on pre-released Feisty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107968
<Admiral_Chicago> morning everyone
<thekorn> dholbach: I uploaded a new version of cluefile-0.3.rng to validate firefox.info, we have to talk with the asac/ the firefox-team about their plans. had a quick look at the split, it works fine so far. I'm off for lunch now, see you soon...
<dholbach> thanks for your work thekorn
<dholbach> enjoy your lunch
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> New bug: #107970 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop fails after ok clicked on remote desktop, started after 20April's update for Edgy. Think it was libc6 updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107970
<ubotu> New bug: #107971 in gcompris (main) "Incomplete French translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107971
<Admiral_Chicago> they there dholbach, how are the bugs going this morning
<dholbach> i didn't look much into bugs yet, I was reviewing a couple of bughelper patches
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, i just saw those in my inbox, I haven't had a chance to do much of anything at all this week
<Admiral_Chicago> it was busy to say the least.
<dholbach> I can imagine
<ubotu> New bug: #107871 in update-manager "Crash on 2nd attempt to upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107871
<ubotu> New bug: #107976 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "feisty crashes on boot, "/" system disk does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107976
<ubotu> New bug: #107977 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy hangs on copying large amount of Data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107977
<ubotu> New bug: #107969 in rhythmbox (main) "Please add a graphic equalizer in rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107969
<ubotu> New bug: #107978 in Ubuntu "DVD burning fails in Feisty - new driver problem ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107978
<ubotu> New bug: #107979 in Ubuntu "[x700] [feisty]  Feisty fails on start X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107979
<ubotu> New bug: #107982 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty final does not boot without irqpoll -option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107982
<ubotu> New bug: #107980 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107980
<ubotu> New bug: #107981 in gcompris (main) "Portuguese (PT) translation needs serious review" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107981
<a7p> hi everyone ... bug #26125 is more than a year old, was imported from debian and never got confirmed for ubuntu - the package-version of the ubuntu package is way beyond the one which fixed the debian issue - so I think it is not (or no longer) present in ubuntu - since it is an upgrading-bug from a 2005/12 it would be a lot of work to reconstruct if this bug still occurs when upgrading this old packages - I'd like to reject that bug, how do yo
<ubotu> Malone bug 26125 in mailman "mailman: Upgrade does not warn that new aliases are required" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26125
<a7p> u think about it?
<ubotu> New bug: #107983 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager does not try mirrors for dist-upgrader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107983
<ubotu> New bug: #107984 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107984
<dholbach> a7p: sounds like a good idea
<a7p> okay... with your blessings *g*
<a7p> should I mark it as rejected or as fixed?
<a7p> (since noone committed anything specific to solve the issue.
<dholbach> rejected probably
<ubotu> New bug: #107985 in evolution (main) "No Smilies / Emote icons in Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107985
<dholbach> 'does not apply nowadays' or something
<a7p> okay, done
<ubotu> New bug: #107986 in acpi-support (main) "Suspend fails to work on Dell Latitude X1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107986
<ubotu> New bug: #107987 in pgadmin3 (universe) "whish: pgadmin III version 1.6.x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107987
<ubotu> New bug: #107988 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet will not connect to particular network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107988
<ubotu> New bug: #107989 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107989
<ubotu> New bug: #107991 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "Couldnt update 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107991
<ubotu> New bug: #107992 in beryl-core (universe) "7.04 Alternate install failed on a thinkpad t42" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107992
<ubotu> New bug: #107993 in pouetchess (universe) "Screen went black, app not responding. X restart required." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107993
<ubotu> New bug: #107994 in Ubuntu "7.04 LiveCD doesn't load, everything is sleeping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107994
<ubotu> New bug: #107995 in pida (universe) "unable to run pida" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107995
<ubotu> New bug: #107996 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107996
<ubotu> New bug: #107997 in scim-qtimm (main) "not solve in kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107997
<ubotu> New bug: #107998 in linux-igd (universe) "[apport]  package linux-igd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107998
<ubotu> New bug: #107999 in file-roller (main) "File-roller won't open files(archives) on remote samba shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107999
<ubotu> New bug: #108000 in gnomebaker (universe) "SIGV while trying to create image on unwritable space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108000
<ubotu> New bug: #108001 in gaim (main) "Gaim compiled without SSL support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108001
<ubotu> New bug: #108002 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108002
<ubotu> New bug: #108004 in camstream (universe) "camstream crashed when trying to restore minimsed sub-window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108004
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm looking at your xpath patch now
<dholbach> thekorn: it looks good, I updated it and fixed some minor issues
<valdi> anyone willing to help me with this: "x server no screen" error when trying to install Feisty with ati radeon x1400.. what to do?
<ubotu> New bug: #108005 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes with SIGV while handling queue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108005
<dholbach> thekorn: the stuff you add to self.info is broken (info_pack is empty, info_stat could be strip()ed and it just seems to pick the first bug task)
<thekorn> dholbach: well that was my first attempt to learn the syntax of xpath
<dholbach> thekorn: the problem is that launchpad's html is no valid xml :-/
<dholbach> else it'd be easy to use     xmllint --shell bla.html
<dholbach> and then try the xpath statements
<dholbach> apart from that your patch is very good
<dholbach> thekorn: mind if I open an xpath-branch, so work can go on in there?
<dholbach> thekorn: you did very well
<thekorn> dholbach: of course not, having different braches for big changes is the best thing in LP/bzr :)
<thekorn> dholbach: you wrote alot of comments the last hour, nice! - I'm currently looking at the number of duplicates patch....
<dholbach> pushing to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/xpath
<ubotu> New bug: #108006 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV upon startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108006
<dholbach> pushed
<dholbach> bzr-lp is the best thing since sliced bread
<thekorn> hehe
<dholbach> about the duplicates patch:
<dholbach> we maybe should think about splitting the tools somehow
<dholbach> if you're looking at the number of dups, you probably don't want information about matching clue files
<dholbach> so these would be different use cases
<dholbach> i dunno, if it makes sense to have a separate tool for that
<dholbach> just an idea I had, while looking at the patch
<ubotu> New bug: #108008 in Ubuntu "bcm43xx module failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108008
<ubotu> New bug: #108009 in Ubuntu "installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108009
<ubotu> New bug: #108010 in Ubuntu "i810 default VideoRam insufficient for xinerama / high res" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108010
<thekorn> dholbach: I can fix the no. of duplicates thing, I attached a wrong patch to the bugreport :(
<ubotu> New bug: #108012 in Ubuntu "2 instances of secondlife can freeze the whole system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108012
<thekorn> about splitting it into two tools:
<ubotu> New bug: #108011 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.04 Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108011
<thekorn> I would really like to have that in bugnumbers,
<dholbach> thekorn: ah ok super
<thekorn> adn I think we should do all filtering in BugList
<dholbach> thekorn: we don't get the numbers of dups from there, do we?
<dholbach> apart from that I'm happy to move everything we can to BugList
<thekorn> but then we have to call Bug in BugList
<thekorn> dholbach: at the moment we dont get the numbers of dups from anywhere, I lost 4 lines of code in the diff process :)
<dholbach> thekorn: I thought a bit about beautifying the Bug* API - maybe we should just pass the essential arguments to each of the constructors, and add something like BugSomething.filter_something(some_arg) calls to each of them
<dholbach> thekorn: that way we won't break the API every now and then
<dholbach> ahhh ok :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #108013 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_supplicant doesn't work with ndiswrapper anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108013
<thekorn> dholbach: I agree,
<thekorn> argh
* thekorn kicks LP
<dholbach> thekorn: you said 'argh'?
<dholbach> because LP seems down?
<thekorn> Yes
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> but you're happy with the idea of the branch organisation?
<thekorn> dholbach: yes!
<dholbach> ok super
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm off to lunch and out for a dogwalk - see you later
<thekorn> have fun!
<ubotu> New bug: #108047 in Ubuntu "Screenshot froze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108047
<ubotu> New bug: #108048 in evolution (main) "Evolution prints an extra blank page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108048
<thekorn> dholbach: updated patch in bug 79140
<ubotu> Malone bug 79140 in bughelper "RFE: Rank bugs by number of dupes" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79140
<ubotu> New bug: #108049 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108049
<ubotu> New bug: #108050 in update-manager (main) "Error upgrading to Festy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108050
<ubotu> New bug: #108051 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty DVD upgrade tool progressbar crashes  (dup-of: 107865)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108051
<ubotu> New bug: #108052 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashed when I logged out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108052
<ubotu> New bug: #108053 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108053
<ubotu> New bug: #108054 in update-manager (main) "Fesity Update Program crashes on Cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108054
<ubotu> New bug: #108055 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108055
<pochu> hey Arby :)
<Arby> hello pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #108057 in Ubuntu "Romanian keyboard layout has incorrect characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108057
<ubotu> New bug: #108058 in hal (main) "hald uses cpu with microsoft wireless optical desktop 3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108058
<ubotu> New bug: #108059 in Ubuntu "update to 6.10 failed to install, leaving the system 'in an unusable state.'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108059
<dholbach> thekorn: ok, I'll take a look
<ubotu> New bug: #108060 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "loading  at every X startup & desktop icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108060
<ubotu> New bug: #108061 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() - Gnome crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108061
<ubotu> New bug: #108063 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when opening a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108063
<ubotu> New bug: #108064 in Ubuntu "ATX power remains on forever after the turn off button is clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108064
<ubotu> New bug: #108065 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound on Toshiba Satellite L30-134 (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108065
<ubotu> New bug: #108066 in nautilus (main) "nautilus can't display the properties window for .sub files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108066
<dholbach> thekorn: what did you use as a use case for --nd?
<dholbach> thekorn: ./bughelper -p orbit2 --nd ">2" doesn't work for me at all
<dholbach> s/work/display anything/
<dholbach> thekorn: ahhhhh ok, it would only display if it found a clue for that?
<dholbach> lots of people in the bugsquad: http://launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+mugshots
<dholbach> haha - mneptok has a cool mugshot
<seb128> doh
<seb128> it makes epiphany eat CPU :p
<ubotu> New bug: #108069 in Ubuntu "nspluginviewer crash when pasting clipboard content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108069
<ubotu> New bug: #108070 in kdebase (main) "kubuntu feisty doesn't show reboot, halt and hibernate buttons if gdm is set as default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108070
<ubotu> New bug: #108072 in scorched3d (universe) "[apport]  scorched3d crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108072
<ubotu> New bug: #108073 in Ubuntu "DVB-T not recognized in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108073
<ubotu> New bug: #108075 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete Crashes when Self is IM'd " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108075
<ubotu> New bug: #108076 in beryl-core (universe) "No Beryl Menu Icon to start Beryl and also no Beryl Panel Icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108076
<ubotu> New bug: #108077 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108077
<thekorn> <dholbach> thekorn: ahhhhh ok, it would only display if it found a clue for that? - yes, that's why it should be moved to bugnumbers...
<thekorn> will look at this after the last-comment change
<dholbach> thekorn: ok
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> ;-)
<ScottK> bwop
<ubotu> New bug: #108079 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu update-manager crashed during update to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108079
<ubotu> New bug: #108080 in omake (universe) "OMake should be linked against libgamin0 rather than libfam0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108080
<ubotu> New bug: #108081 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager: bandwidth of 54 Mb/s wireless networks shown as 62 Mb/s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108081
<ubotu> New bug: #108082 in update-manager (main) "[KDE]  Edgy->Feisty Upgrade tool crashed in clean-up stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108082
<ubotu> New bug: #108083 in ubuntu-docs (main) "The default firefox start page doesn't link to ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108083
<ubotu> New bug: #108086 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108086
<pochu> bug 91853
<ubotu> Malone bug 91853 in wxwidgets2.8 "extra semicolon breaks compile when -pedantic used, fixed upstream" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91853
<ubotu> New bug: #108087 in compiz (main) "compiz only shows contents of 3 windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108087
<ubotu> New bug: #108088 in Ubuntu "Python and netstat processes always in Zombie status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108088
<ubotu> New bug: #108091 in Ubuntu "Could not install 'hplip'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108091
<ubotu> New bug: #108092 in tftp-hpa (main) "Error of tftpd-hpa during upgrade of ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108092
<ubotu> New bug: #108090 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipw3945: Microcode SW error detected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108090
<ubotu> New bug: #108093 in rdiff-backup (main) "crash at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108093
<ubotu> New bug: #108094 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108094
<ubotu> New bug: #108095 in casper (main) "Feisty Desktop CD and Display Resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108095
<ubotu> New bug: #108096 in exim (universe) "[apport]  package exim failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108096
<ubotu> New bug: #108097 in Ubuntu "[fiesty]  No synchronize even as synchronize button clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108097
<ubotu> New bug: #108098 in Ubuntu "60Hz refresh frequency only on live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108098
<ScottK> Arby: Have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs?
<Arby> ScottK: a while ago, probably time for a refresher
* Arby goes off to read
<ScottK> Arby: OK.  Are you in bugsquad?
<Arby> No.
<pochu> !bugsquad :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugsquad :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !bugsquad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugsquad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> oups
<ScottK> You should join.
<ScottK> You can always ask here for someone from ubuntu-qa to help you if you have questions.
<ScottK> Arby: ^^
<Arby> will do
<Arby> thanks folks
<ScottK> Arby: No problem.  I'll make it more confusing and answer you here.
<Arby> lol
<Arby> I think I need to go and do some homework first
<ScottK> Arby: Generally, ask here first and only bug the devs as a last resort.
<Arby> ScottK: handy to know, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #108099 in tramp (universe) "[apport]  package tramp failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108099
<ubotu> New bug: #108100 in Debian "[needs-packaging]  mnemosyne" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108100
<ubotu> New bug: #108102 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108102
<Arby> ScottK: so once something is marked fix released does that = closed
<Arby> or doI  have to do anything else
<ScottK> That's it
<Arby> OK
<pochu> Arby: same with rejected :)
<pochu> Arby: and even when a bug has been marked as a duplicate
<Arby> pochu: thanks
<pochu> It doesn't matter whether it's confirmed, or in progress... If it's a duplicate, then it's closed :)
<Arby> see these are the things I need to learn.
<ubotu> New bug: #108101 in bittorrent (main) "btshowmetainfo doesn't verify the file type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108101
<ubotu> New bug: #108103 in Ubuntu ""RestrictedDrivers Manager" request cd by PRE-release name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108103
<ubotu> New bug: #108105 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager do not see my wired connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108105
<ubotu> New bug: #108106 in Ubuntu "zaptel-source fails to build on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108106
<Arby> the practicalities of what buttons to press
<freakynl> ques... we have a supermicro server. just installed 7.0.4 server. installation goes fine. when it tries to start however i'll get an buffer i/o error on the I2O device (the adaptec raid controller) with an error stating that it couldn't check the partition table and that it isn't going to scan other devices and then it ends. any ideas?
<ubotu> New bug: #108107 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity should request confirmation before closing during instillation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108107
<ubotu> New bug: #108108 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl crashed on login and make gnome slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108108
<ubotu> New bug: #108109 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108109
<ubotu> New bug: #108110 in gconf (universe) "Desktop Background Image doesn't refresh when calling gconftool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108110
<ubotu> New bug: #108111 in k3d (universe) "[apport]  k3d-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in k3d::node::on_deleted()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108111
<ubotu> New bug: #108113 in compiz-extra (universe) "3d.schemas belongs to 2 packages !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108113
<pochu> !info compiz-extra-gnome
<ubotu> Package compiz-extra-gnome does not exist in feisty
<pochu> !info compiz-extra
<ubotu> compiz-extra: extra third party plugins for compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 241 kB, installed size 1320 kB
* pochu rejectes bug 108113
<ubotu> Malone bug 108113 in compiz-extra "3d.schemas belongs to 2 packages !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108113
<ubotu> New bug: #108112 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108112
<ubotu> New bug: #108114 in Ubuntu "IDE drive been detected as a SATA drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108114
<ubotu> New bug: #108116 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package python-mutagen failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108116
<ubotu> New bug: #108117 in gnunet (universe) "[apport]  package gnunet failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108117
<ubotu> New bug: #108118 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[apport]  package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108118
<ubotu> New bug: #108119 in Ubuntu "restricted driver manager does not tell user it needs to download package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108119
<ubotu> New bug: #108120 in lvm2 (main) "[apport]  package clvm failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108120
<ubotu> New bug: #108121 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108121
<ubotu> New bug: #108123 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108123
<ubotu> New bug: #108122 in update-manager (main) "failed to install f-prot-installer " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108122
<ubotu> New bug: #108124 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108124
<ubotu> New bug: #108125 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108125
<ubotu> New bug: #108126 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108126
<ubotu> New bug: #108127 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108127
<ubotu> New bug: #108128 in restricted-manager (main) "Possible Nvidia probs upgrading from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108128
<ubotu> New bug: #108131 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108131
<ubotu> New bug: #108132 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108132
<ubotu> New bug: #108133 in mutagen (universe) "[apport]  package python-mutagen failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108133
<ubotu> New bug: #108134 in Ubuntu "Booting kubuntu fiesty LiveCD fails with unknown entry in config file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108134
<ubotu> New bug: #108135 in apache (universe) "[apport]  package apache failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108135
<ubotu> New bug: #108136 in ubiquity (main) "crash: instalation (ubuntu 7.04) don't finished, stopped and closed at 60%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108136
<ubotu> New bug: #108137 in libnet-perl (universe) "wrong dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108137
<ubotu> New bug: #108138 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108138
<Arby> pochu: ScottK: anybody prepared to walk me through a triage?
<Arby> I'm looking at bug 108118
<ubotu> Malone bug 108118 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[apport]  package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108118
<Hobbsee> Arby: i'd guess that's a bug in update-manager
<mvo> Hobbsee: if a maintainer script fails during the upgrade (e.g. postinst etc) then thats usually a package bug. update-manager just reports it then
<Arby> also is bug 107544 a duplicate
<ubotu> Malone bug 107544 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[apport]  package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107544
<Arby> I think it is
<mvo> Arby: if there are no logs in the report, please ask for the log files from /var/log/dist-upgrade, that should have useful information to figure what exactly went wrong
<Hobbsee> mvo: the bad file descripter?
<Arby> mvo: that's what I wanted to know thanks
<Arby> should I assign both of those to me?
<mvo> Hobbsee: no, that is a problem in u-m, but usually thats a side-effect of a earlier error (usually ...)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Arby> and which one do I mark as a dup of the other?
<Arby> (if they are dups)
<Hobbsee> the one with the less infromation
<Arby> could someone confirm they are actually dups
<Arby> I'm new at doing this
<mvo> Arby: thanks for joining the triage force :) ! the information in  #108118 is not enough IMO to mark it a duplicate of 107544
<Arby> mvo: thanks, I'll leave them separate then
<mvo> Arby: 107544 seems to be releated to grub-gfxboot , but its (with out the logs) unclear what causes the other problem
<Arby> does 107544 require the same logs?
<mvo> Arby: there is a log attach to this one, but at main.log looks incompelte. it does not hurt to ask if the full file can be attached as a file attachment
<ScottK> Arby: Don't assign them to yourself unless you are planning on fixing them.  If you ask for information from the bug reporter, you can assign it to them if you like, but it's not strictly necessary.
<mvo> I find it very difficult to read the reports if people paste the full content into the description field but its a comon thing .)
<Arby> ScottK: OK thanks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage has slightly different info
<Arby> but nevermind
* ScottK loos
<ScottK> looks
<Arby> under complete reports
<pochu> the current policy is to assign the bugs to yourself when you're asking for info
<pochu> and to unassign you when the info is there (if you're not going to fix it, of course)
<pochu> right bdmurray? :)
<Arby> pochu: not much chance of that :)
<ScottK> Arby: OK.  Do it the way they say in the wiki.
<Arby> right that's good enough for me.
<ubotu> New bug: #108139 in dansguardian (universe) "[apport]  package dansguardian failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108139
<danohuiginn> Is there any documentation explaining when I should subscribe teams to bugs, vs. when I should assign them?
<Hobbsee> danohuiginn: as a general rule, unless stated otherwise, always subscribe
<Hobbsee> danohuiginn: then a member of the team can assign it to themselves if they're workign on it
<danohuiginn> Thanks Hobbsee. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies says that kernel-related bugs should always be assigned once they're confirmed. That's just a kernel thing, right? Does it apply to outsiders who are triaging kernel bugs?
<Hobbsee> danohuiginn: yes.  and i think it's saying htat to the outsiders
<danohuiginn> ok. thanks again
<ubotu> New bug: #108140 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108140
<ubotu> New bug: #108141 in gnome-panel (main) "postgresql installation failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108141
<ubotu> New bug: #108142 in armagetron (universe) "[apport]  armagetron.real crashed with SIGSEGV in __R300CheckToSeeIfUSProgExists()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108142
<ubotu> New bug: #108143 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108143
<ubotu> New bug: #108144 in gnome-applets (main) "Gnome applet Weather report fails to report any data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108144
<ubotu> New bug: #108146 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108146
<ubotu> New bug: #108145 in gnome-panel (main) "Issue with gnome top panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108145
<Jef3> hello  Has anyone found a solution to the disappearing Realtec wireless cards  in Feisty Fawn?
<Jef3> I've tried to use ndiswrapper
<Jef3> Says card is loaded
<Jef3> But the card is invalid
<ScottK> Jef3: Support is #ubuntu
<Jef3> No wireless connection shows in network manager, but it worked perfectly in 6.1
<Jef3> Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #108147 in update-manager (main) "unable to upgrade Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108147
<ubotu> New bug: #108148 in ubiquity (main) "When installing Ubuntu, lock installation screen " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108148
<ubotu> New bug: #108149 in Ubuntu "control center does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108149
<ubotu> New bug: #108150 in Ubuntu "mysql installation failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108150
<ubotu> New bug: #108151 in licq (universe) "Licq doesn't start when using kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108151
<ubotu> New bug: #108152 in Ubuntu "ipw3945: Feisty hanging on "Starting Network Interfaces"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108152
<ubotu> New bug: #108153 in xsane (main) "Scanning with Canon Lide 25 doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108153
<ubotu> New bug: #108154 in Ubuntu "feisty does not recognize sound card; edgy did." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108154
<ubotu> New bug: #108155 in xine-ui (universe) "[apport]  xine crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_once()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108155
<ubotu> New bug: #108156 in ubiquity (main) "Wishlist: Check integrity of files after Ubuntu has been installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108156
<ubotu> New bug: #108157 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu update crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108157
<ubotu> New bug: #108158 in Ubuntu "Distribution Upgrade (Edgy to Feisty) 7.04 Hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108158
<ubotu> New bug: #108159 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp crashes system when asking for unknown font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108159
<ubotu> New bug: #108160 in update-manager (main) "Localised update-manager requires reinstall of language pack after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108160
<ubotu> New bug: #108161 in gnome-panel (main) "adsl with ver 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108161
<ubotu> New bug: #108162 in bmpx (universe) "[feisty]  "No HAL volume/device info..." error when add files to playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108162
<ubotu> New bug: #108163 in tor (universe) "[apport]  package tor failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108163
<ubotu> New bug: #108164 in Ubuntu "7.04 64 bit installer partitioner 3 problems " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108164
<ubotu> New bug: #108166 in mesa (main) "[apport]  package mesa-common-dev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108166
<ScottK> If there's anyone here with Ubuntu in German or knows the apt-get commands in German, I think for Bug #108163 it would be useful to have the reported try sudo apt-get install tor and see if post-upgrade the package is configureable.
<ubotu> Malone bug 108163 in tor "[apport]  package tor failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108163
<ubotu> New bug: #108167 in Ubuntu "No System start, after BIOS update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108167
<ubotu> New bug: #108168 in gaim (main) "Gaim locks w/o network-manager installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108168
<ubotu> New bug: #108169 in Ubuntu "mountpoint not selectable on partition setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108169
<ubotu> New bug: #108170 in dpkg (main) "[feisty]  dpkg/dselect showed junk code when locale was set to zh_CN.UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108170
<ubotu> New bug: #108172 in update-manager (main) "Crash during upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108172
<ubotu> New bug: #108173 in minicom (main) "[apport]  minicom crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108173
<ubotu> New bug: #108175 in software-properties (main) "incorrect sources.list addition on default install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108175
<ubotu> New bug: #108176 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading to Feisty: Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108176
<ubotu> New bug: #108177 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Novatel Merlin V620 disconnect in few seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108177
<seb128> jwendell: you could use rosetta to translate tsclient ;)
<Arby> does bug 108178 have enough info to set it to confirmed?
<ubotu> Malone bug 108178 in update-manager "Update tool crashed at the end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108178
<Arby> it has a traceback and logs, is that enough?
<jwendell> seb128, that's a good idea... i'll do it for the next version
<jwendell> seb128, thanks for remember
<seb128> jwendell: you're welcome ;)
<seb128> jwendell: are you upstream for it now ?
<ScottK> Arby: Looking
<jwendell> seb128, yep
<seb128> jwendell: you could consider moving bugs to launchpad as well ;)
<seb128> the lp team can import the sf bugs if you want
<ubotu> New bug: #108178 in update-manager (main) "Update tool crashed at the end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108178
<ubotu> New bug: #108179 in mozilla (universe) "en paginas de dell se cerro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108179
<ubotu> New bug: #108181 in apache (universe) "[apport]  package apache failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108181
<mvo> hello Arby, #108178 is  is a duplicate, give me a sec to find the master
<mvo> Arby: but in general the logs for upgrade failure are all that is needed to figure the extact problem
<jwendell> seb128, but guys from other distros could think LP is related only to ubuntu, don't?
<mvo> Arby: dup of #107188
<Arby> OK I'll mark it as that
<Arby> mvo: thanks
<seb128> jwendell: they would be wrong, Ubuntu is only one "client" on it
<mvo> Arby: thanks for working on the bugs :)
<ScottK> Arby: It's a different bug
<ScottK> mvo: Not a dupe
<mvo> ScottK: oh?
<mvo> ScottK: #108178 ? [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory ?
<Arby> mvo: yw, at some point I may even come to understand what I'm doing :)
<ScottK> Maybe
<ScottK> Arby's bug is a crash due to a network timeout
<ScottK> From the main log:
<ScottK> 2007-04-19 19:06:20,917 ERROR IOError in cache.commit(): 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pkg-config/pkg-config_0.21-1build1_i386.deb Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer) [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<ScottK> The one you wanted to dupe it to happens later in the process.
<ScottK> Maybe not.
<mvo> ScottK: that network failure is not the error here, those failures happen, but it will retry up to 5 times
<ScottK> From mvo's bug  2007-04-16 17:35:56,257 ERROR IOError in cache.commit(): 'Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev_2.2.0-1ubuntu3_all.deb Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer) [IP: 129.241.93.37 80] '. Retrying (currentTry: 0)
<ubotu> New bug: #108183 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails installing 7.04 - could not install package r-cran-psy_0.70-2_all.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108183
<ubotu> Malone bug 2007 in openoffice.org2 "can't upgrade opneoffice.org2-common or -base" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2007
* ScottK looks some more
<mvo> ScottK: when it makes it after this point where it actually installs stuff, then that means that one of the re-tries was successful :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<mvo> ScottK: but hey, if all the duplicates have one failure ...
<ScottK> OK.  I agree now
<ubotu> New bug: #108182 in blubuntu-look (universe) "Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108182
<mvo> ScottK: then that re-try might somehow cause the later failure ...
<ScottK> In both cases the actual crash comes from 2007-04-20 11:41:49,902 ERROR Exception in KDE frontend (invoking crash handler):
<mvo> ScottK: I tried hard to reproduce that bug without success, but I think I never had a network failure
<ScottK> mvo: Pull the ethernet cable for a little while and put it back.
<Arby> so it is a dupe then?
<mvo> yes
<Arby> right
<ScottK> Yes
<jwendell> seb128, to say the truth, i want to redesign tsclient so that it fits on HIG and it can be part of gnome :)
<Arby> now I know why it's called drinking from the firehose :)
<seb128> jwendell: k, you can still register it on launchpad and uses rosetta for translations for now though
<mvo> Arby: haha! indeed :)
<Arby> I shall try not to drown
<ubotu> New bug: #108184 in audacity (universe) "Finnish translation UTF-8 is shown in 8-bit coding in status bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108184
<ubotu> New bug: #108185 in adept (main) "Adept fails to install ubuntu-restricted-extras although apt-get installs it just fine." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108185
<ubotu> New bug: #108186 in migration-assistant (main) "Migration Assistent chrashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108186
<ubotu> New bug: #108187 in kdemultimedia (main) "No (easy) way to configure default sound card in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108187
<ubotu> New bug: #108188 in gnome-utils (main) "Feisty Fawn Desktop Switcher Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108188
<ubotu> New bug: #108189 in dpkg (main) "files list file for package `*' is missing final newline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108189
<ubotu> New bug: #108190 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108190
<ubotu> New bug: #108192 in Ubuntu "some keys on my generic USB keyboard do not work properly ufter upgrading from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108192
<ubotu> New bug: #108193 in hal (main) "FDI data for Maxfield MAX-SIN TOUCH" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108193
<pochu> which package should multimedia keys bugs be filed under?
<ubotu> New bug: #108194 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108194
<bdmurray> pochu: xkeyboard-config I think
<pochu> hi bdmurray
* pochu waves
<pochu> !info xkeyboard-config
<ubotu> xkeyboard-config: Transitional package for xkb-data. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9-4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bdmurray> pochu: hotkey-setup
<bdmurray> !hotkey-setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey-setup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> that's even better :)
<pochu> !info hotkey-setup
<ubotu> hotkey-setup: auto-configures laptop hotkeys. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-17ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 172 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bdmurray> eh, that's what my notes say
<pochu> :)
* pochu doesn't have notes
<pochu> but I don't work here all the day ;)
<pochu> hmm, or maybe yes? ;)
<bdmurray> other keyboard stuff would go to xkeyboard-config
<ubotu> New bug: #108195 in debian-installer (main) "Grub installs to hd0 without asking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108195
<ubotu> New bug: #108196 in sodipodi (universe) "[apport]  sodipodi crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108196
<ubotu> New bug: #108197 in kdepim (main) "Kontact iCal and vcal export old events an hour off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108197
<bdmurray> but multimedia keys to hotkey-setup
<pochu> btw, 108192 looks like a locale issue?
<pochu> bug 108192
<ubotu> Malone bug 108192 in xkeyboard-config "some keys on my generic USB keyboard do not work properly ufter upgrading from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108192
<nox-Hand> I am having a bug it would seem quite a few people have been having
<nox-Hand> It concerns booting the -14 and -15 kernel
<nox-Hand> Which it will not
<nox-Hand> It displays the disk does not exist
<nox-Hand> and examples of people having this bug are found here:
<nox-Hand> bleh, sec
<ubotu> New bug: #108198 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG on rmmod video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108198
<nox-Hand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408217&highlight=busybox and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409749&highlight=busybox and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404353&highlight=busybox and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408174&highlight=busybox
<nox-Hand> All those are examples of this bug and I have NO idea how to get rid of it and I want/need to boot the new kernels. :-/
<nox-Hand> Two weeks now x_x
<bdmurray> pochu: dmesg would probably be helpful for that one
<bdmurray> and lsusb
<pochu> bdmurray: ok, gonna ask :)
<pochu> nox-Hand: have you filed a bug in LP?
<pochu> nox-Hand: or even search if it's reported?
<nox-Hand> pochu: I am currently searching for it on LP since I can't think noone has done it yet
<nox-Hand> dmesg gives loads of very very angry messages ( I am in the -13 kernel )
<ubotu> New bug: #108201 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108201
<ubotu> New bug: #108199 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when the screensaver runs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108199
<ubotu> New bug: #108200 in apt (main) "distribution updgrade to 7.04 via update manager fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108200
<nox-Hand> pochu: My dmesg: http://paste.stgraber.org/520
<bdmurray> nox-Hand: any line in particular?
<nox-Hand> bdmurray: [   67.661777]  NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!
<nox-Hand> Sounds evil ;D
<nox-Hand> bdmurray: But that's NVram, no idea what that could do :)
<nox-Hand> Anything with an ! ;)
<Arby> seems to be something up with mesa packages.
<Arby> there are 3 bugs reporting upgrades failed related to mesa
<Arby> bug 108007, 108165, 108166
<ubotu> Malone bug 108007 in mesa "[apport]  package libgl1-mesa-dev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108007
<ubotu> Malone bug 108165 in mesa "[apport]  package libgl1-mesa-dev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108165
<ubotu> Malone bug 108166 in mesa "[apport]  package mesa-common-dev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108166
<Arby> anything I to do other than request logs from them all.
<nox-Hand> Some of my problems now are possibly also because stuff like nvidia-glx were upgraded and they might not work with this kernel?
<ubotu> New bug: #108202 in Ubuntu "keyboard volume control affects wrong card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108202
<nox-Hand> Though I have NO idea what I talk about xD
<pochu> Arby: if they're the same bug, mark two of them as dup of the other :)
<Arby> pochu: without logs I can't be sure
<Arby> I suspect they are but the errors are all slightly different
<Arby> 2 of them are the same person
<Arby> I'll wait and see what the logs say.
<pochu> Arby: at the same hour?
<pochu> yep
<pochu> Arby: 108165 and 108166 are dups
<Arby> thought so
<pochu> he made a refresh, or something like that, and the bug was filed twice
<pochu> feel free to mark one as that :)
* pochu bets they're identical
<Arby> different packages though?
<pochu> hmm
<Arby> I think your probably right
<pochu> Arby: then they're not
<pochu> looking
<Kmos> pochu: i marked it a dupe
<nox-Hand> Can I help in this or shall I just go to dinner ;D
<Kmos> *as
<ubotu> New bug: #108204 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in partman_edit_dialog()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108204
<ubotu> New bug: #108205 in Ubuntu "Cannot eject USB drive via Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108205
<ubotu> New bug: #108203 in migration-assistant (main) "Migration assistent should be skipped when nothing to migrate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108203
<ubotu> New bug: #108206 in Ubuntu "cdromupgrade crashes (edgy-feisty, kubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108206
<ubotu> New bug: #108207 in ubiquity (main) "Fail installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108207
<ubotu> New bug: #108208 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "[apport]  package tomcat5.5-webapps failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108208
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Kmos> how about to fixed oldest bugs ?
<Kmos> *fix
<ubotu> New bug: #108209 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108209
<ubotu> New bug: #108211 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work on feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108211
<ubotu> New bug: #108212 in xubuntu-meta (main) "[apport]  package xubuntu-desktop failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108212
<ubotu> New bug: #108213 in audacity (universe) "keyboard shortcuts don't work because they are translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108213
<ubotu> New bug: #108215 in gdm (main) "[apport]  package gdm failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108215
<ubotu> New bug: #108216 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to ubuntu 7.04 crashes when "Fetching and installing upgrades"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108216
<pochu> bdmurray: if you can take a look, lsusb and dmesg already in the report: Bug #108192
<ubotu> Malone bug 108192 in xkeyboard-config "some keys on my generic USB keyboard do not work properly ufter upgrading from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108192
<pochu> I'm off to the cinema now, see you folks!
<Arby> pochu: have fun
<pochu> The number 23 is waiting for me! :)
<Arby> that's good of it
<Arby> bug 108200
<ubotu> Malone bug 108200 in apt "distribution updgrade to 7.04 via update manager fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108200
<Arby> should that be assigned to update manager?
<Arby> rather than apt.
<ubotu> New bug: #108217 in socks4-server (universe) "Package depends need to be updated for libsocks4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108217
<ubotu> New bug: #108219 in dcraw (main) "[apport]  dcraw crashed with SIGSEGV in cmsDoTransform()." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108219
<ubotu> New bug: #108220 in Ubuntu "Ps/2 Logitech wheel mouse optic not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108220
<ubotu> New bug: #108221 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PS/2 mouse port not working with SiS chipsets on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108221
<ubotu> New bug: #108222 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108222
<ubotu> New bug: #108223 in xmoto (universe) "[apport]  xmoto crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108223
<ubotu> New bug: #108224 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108224
<ubotu> New bug: #108225 in Ubuntu "Random lockups in Feisty when using Atheros WLAN AR5212 802.11abg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108225
<ubotu> New bug: #108226 in Ubuntu "problem with running gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108226
<ubotu> New bug: #108227 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108227
<ubotu> New bug: #108229 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108229
<ubotu> New bug: #108228 in initramfs-tools (main) "Crash install Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (CD-ROM)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108228
<ubotu> New bug: #108230 in initramfs-tools (main) "Boot process asks for "resume device file"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108230
<ubotu> New bug: #108231 in gl-117 (universe) "[apport]  gl-117 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108231
<ubotu> New bug: #108232 in devscripts (main) "[Merge]  devscripts 2.10.3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108232
<ubotu> New bug: #108233 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108233
<ubotu> New bug: #108235 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108235
<ubotu> New bug: #108236 in kdegraphics (main) "KSnapshot keeps file name on it's titlebar fater saving the snapshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108236
<ubotu> New bug: #108237 in openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  Icons don't appear at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108237
<ubotu> New bug: #108238 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with ExceptionPkgCacheBroken in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108238
<ubotu> New bug: #108239 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel crashes on initializing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108239
<ubotu> New bug: #108241 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "workaround for Feisty to boot install cd on Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108241
<ubotu> New bug: #108242 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108242
<ubotu> New bug: #108244 in lineakd (universe) "klineak error " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108244
<ubotu> New bug: #108245 in seahorse (universe) "Seahorse passphrase window is not movable " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108245
<ubotu> New bug: #108243 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108243
<ubotu> New bug: #108247 in Ubuntu "Multiboot wrong info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108247
<Arby> can someone advise on bug 108237 please.
<ubotu> Malone bug 108237 in openoffice.org "[feisty]  Icons don't appear at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108237
<Arby> it needs info but what is required.
<Arby> I could ask for a screenshot at least
<Arby> what logs would be useful?
<bdmurray> Arby: looking
<bdmurray> try running it in a terminal
<bdmurray> and as a different user
<Arby> bdmurray: thanks, I'll ask for that
<ubotu> New bug: #108248 in gzip (main) "[apport]  gzip crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108248
<ubotu> New bug: #108249 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108249
<Arby> I can't actually reproduce it here
<bdmurray> nor can I on amd64
<ubotu> New bug: #108250 in Ubuntu "issue upgrading ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 tomcat 5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108250
<ubotu> New bug: #108251 in network-manager (main) "Error during upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 in /usr/bin/nm-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108251
<ubotu> New bug: #108252 in Ubuntu "install of 7.04 fails because of partman-lvm problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108252
<ubotu> New bug: #108254 in desktop-base (main) "Open menu's prevent screen lock when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108254
<ubotu> New bug: #108257 in libgnomeui (main) "greeter fails to open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108257
<ubotu> New bug: #108258 in Ubuntu "Inspiron 1501: Both the Feisty Live-CD and Alternate Install CD hang after detecting cdrom drive as hda and loading Uniform CD-Rom Device Driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108258
<ubotu> New bug: #108259 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feisty upgrade aborted on install of mozilla-browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108259
<ubotu> New bug: #108260 in kdebase (main) "KDE - active borders not configurable enough; interfere with panel hiding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108260
<ubotu> New bug: #108261 in totem (main) "mp3 audio volume goes up and down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108261
<ubotu> New bug: #108262 in kdebase (main) "Issues with panel at the side of the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108262
<ubotu> New bug: #108263 in Ubuntu "Cinergy XS isn't detected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108263
<ubotu> New bug: #108265 in Ubuntu "title bar disappear when activating desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108265
<ubotu> New bug: #108267 in kdebase (main) "Missing manual section - application manual / settings-modules / desktop / window-behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108267
<ubotu> New bug: #99274 in xorg (main) "Two X-Server Errors on Two Systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99274
<ubotu> New bug: #108268 in Ubuntu "no audio input with usb phone: hagenuk VoIPtel 40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108268
<ubotu> New bug: #108269 in hardinfo (universe) "1000 crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108269
<ubotu> New bug: #108270 in nautilus (main) "bin still look like empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108270
<ubotu> New bug: #108271 in update-manager (main) "upgrader crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108271
<kbrooks> I have a bug to report.
<kbrooks> Can someone please ping me when they have Xubuntu Fiesty?
<kbrooks> MrNOKIA, dont automatically ping me
<kbrooks> --- Received a CTCP PING 1177102487 0 1067981656 from MrNOKIA
<kbrooks> -MrNOKIA- Your ping reply was 1 s from server kornbluth.freenode.net
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> MrNOKIA, dont automatically ping me
<kbrooks> --- Received a CTCP PING 1177102504 0 1067998984 from MrNOKIA
<kbrooks> -MrNOKIA- Your ping reply was 1 s from server kornbluth.freenode.net
<kbrooks> oh fuck
<kbrooks> MrNOKIA automatically pings ppl when they say "pin g me", without the space
<kbrooks> (sorry for the curse
<Nafallo> ping me
<kbrooks> )
<ubotu> New bug: #108273 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup needs to be more specific with errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108273
<ubotu> New bug: #108274 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty upgrade from Alternate CD fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108274
<ubotu> New bug: #108264 in linux-source-2.6.20 "RT73USB module (for type of wifi card) does not work with USB Linksys 802.11bg adapater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108264
<ubotu> New bug: #108275 in ubiquity (main) "The Ubuntu 6.06LTS installer crashed(due to problems with promise-controller?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108275
<ubotu> New bug: #108276 in Ubuntu "feisty upgrade failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108276
<ubotu> New bug: #108277 in banshee (universe) "crash when start playing a song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108277
<blueyed> kbrooks: I have Xubuntu installed parallely, but am using Kubuntu mainly. Why do you ask?
<kbrooks> bluekuja, Because I have a bug.
<kbrooks> wiith the terminal. in feisty.
<blueyed> And you want to have it confirmed?
<bluekuja> kbrooks yes?
<ubotu> New bug: #108278 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with AssertionError in clean()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108278
<ubotu> New bug: #108279 in kdebase (main) "Active border/multiple desktop settings are split over three sections in kcontrol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108279
<blueyed> bluekuja: He meant me..
<bluekuja> ...
<bluekuja> kk
<blueyed> kbrooks: If you are certain that it's a bug, just file it at lauchpad.net
<kbrooks> blueyed, ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #108281 in banshee (universe) "crash when report the informations to audioscroble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108281
<ubotu> New bug: #108283 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox leaks memory (possible caused by daap)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108283
<ubotu> New bug: #108282 in Ubuntu "installation Feisty failed : grub error 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108282
<ubotu> New bug: #108284 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108284
<ubotu> New bug: #108285 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "could not upgrade tomcat 5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108285
<ubotu> New bug: #108286 in Ubuntu "Adept crash after updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108286
<ubotu> New bug: #108288 in Ubuntu "Audio is played in "slow motion"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108288
<ubotu> New bug: #108289 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108289
<ubotu> New bug: #108290 in control-center (main) "theme manager: segfault when accidently choosing cursor theme on icon tab" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108290
<ubotu> New bug: #108291 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in XConnectionNumber()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108291
<ubotu> New bug: #108292 in xserver-xgl (universe) "switching between desktop users kills system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108292
<ubotu> New bug: #108293 in Ubuntu "Closing Konqueror resulting in crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108293
<ubotu> New bug: #108294 in network-manager (main) "network-manager doesn't allow the user to select wireless connections after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108294
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-21
<ubotu> New bug: #108295 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "rt61 hard locks computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108295
<ubotu> New bug: #108296 in postgresql (universe) "missing /etc/postgresql/ after uninstall/reinstall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108296
<ubotu> New bug: #94065 in upstart "Add non-destructive means to disable a job" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94065
<ubotu> New bug: #108297 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Wizards needs files that return a 404" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108297
<ubotu> New bug: #108298 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No Driver for Attansic Fast Ethernet L2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108298
<ubotu> New bug: #108299 in Ubuntu "Booting livecd fails, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108299
<ubotu> New bug: #108302 in adduser (main) "new user added: touchpad and terminal doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108302
<ubotu> New bug: #108303 in clamsmtp (universe) "subprocess post-install script rt err st 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108303
<ubotu> New bug: #108300 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gpgm2srt" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108300
<ubotu> New bug: #108304 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kwin crashed with SIGSEGV in XConnectionNumber()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108304
<ubotu> New bug: #108305 in klamav (universe) "klam mail crashed on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108305
<ubotu> New bug: #108306 in hwdb-client (main) "hardware data collection crashes on preparing data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108306
<ubotu> New bug: #108307 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108307
<bdmurray> Dmo arigat Mr Ubotu
<ubotu> New bug: #108308 in beryl-core (universe) "after beryl starts, the cpu doesn't move from 100% usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108308
<ubotu> New bug: #108309 in podbrowser (universe) "ancient version of podbrowser in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108309
<ubotu> New bug: #108311 in Ubuntu "different problems during the feisty installation process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108311
<ubotu> New bug: #108312 in parted (main) "file system size incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108312
<ubotu> New bug: #108313 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "sylpheed-claws-gtk2 needs to be renamed and updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108313
<cesar_> I have problems with my printer, its a lexmark x1185, I can't find the drivers to install it
<cesar_> What can I do?
<hggdh> cesar_: please try #ubuntu, there are more people there to help
<cesar_> there is a problem there
<cesar_> since there are so crowd in there you cannot see the screen, all people are wiritng at the same time, yo see
<bdmurray> cesar_: try linux-printing.org
<bdmurray> you can look up your model there
<cesar_> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #108314 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig: couldn't connect to X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108314
<ubotu> New bug: #108315 in Ubuntu "master volume interface doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108315
<ubotu> New bug: #108317 in sbackup (universe) "[Wishlist]  Sbackup should be able to revert my datas to a certain state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108317
<ubotu> New bug: #108316 in openoffice.org (main) "cannot move or delet glue points in draw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108316
<ubotu> New bug: #108318 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crash -upgr. to kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108318
<ubotu> New bug: #108319 in beryl-core (universe) "While KDE starting, with beryl-manager set to run in autostart:  [apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108319
<ubotu> New bug: #108320 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108320
<ubotu> New bug: #108321 in pam-mysql (universe) "libpam_mysql error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108321
<ubotu> New bug: #108323 in gmailfs (universe) "gmail not mountalbe as a user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108323
<ubotu> New bug: #108324 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  scribes" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108324
<ubotu> New bug: #108325 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Touchpad not working with linux-image-2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108325
<ubotu> New bug: #108326 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108326
<ubotu> New bug: #108327 in Ubuntu "ATI Radeon 7200 not detected by x in livecd." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108327
<ubotu> New bug: #108328 in gparted (main) "Gparted does not see /home mountpoint for mounted drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108328
<ubotu> New bug: #108329 in Ubuntu "toshiba_acpi: no such device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108329
<ubotu> New bug: #108330 in Ubuntu "no icons minimized to systemtray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108330
<ubotu> New bug: #108331 in eagle (multiverse) "Eagle layout editor 4.16-3 refuses to start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108331
<ubotu> New bug: #108332 in gnome-app-install (main) "The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108332
<ubotu> New bug: #108333 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "f-prot failed to install on upgrade to ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108333
<ubotu> New bug: #108334 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete settings configure shortcut wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108334
<ubotu> New bug: #108335 in Ubuntu "kubuntu screen saver not default on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108335
<ubotu> New bug: #108336 in openssh (main) "[apport]  package openssh-server failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108336
<ubotu> New bug: #108337 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IOError in viewDataClicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108337
<ubotu> New bug: #108338 in openssh (main) "[apport]  package ssh failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108338
<ubotu> New bug: #108339 in Ubuntu "acer laptop sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108339
<ubotu> New bug: #108341 in Ubuntu "Regional Settings wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108341
<ubotu> New bug: #108342 in kdebase (main) "konqueror web shortcuts for google not correct for region" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108342
<ubotu> New bug: #108343 in rhythmbox (main) "Radio Station stops between songs, displays "Buffering" but does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108343
<ubotu> New bug: #108344 in knetworkmanager (main) "networkmanager must be able to relate IP config to BSSID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108344
<ubotu> New bug: #108345 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player package is broken and cannot be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108345
<ubotu> New bug: #108346 in Ubuntu "I get a blank screen when I log out, and am forced to reboot the computer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108346
<ubotu> New bug: #108347 in update-manager (main) "update-manager could not install 'nfs-user-server'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108347
<ubotu> New bug: #108348 in kdebase (main) "Multiple desktops + xinerama + lock applet == crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108348
<ubotu> New bug: #108349 in Ubuntu "[Feisty Regression] Dell Inspiron 630m, does not wake up after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108349
<ubotu> New bug: #108351 in update-manager (main) "update-manager should suggest how to retry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108351
<ubotu> New bug: #108350 in Ubuntu "PS/2 mouse/mice does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108350
<ubotu> New bug: #108352 in Ubuntu "belkin wireless card eth1 disappear if I install bcmwl5.inf driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108352
<ubotu> New bug: #108353 in compiz (main) "Compiz + ati radeon 9600 + free drivers + mplayer = black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108353
<ubotu> New bug: #108354 in dvdauthor (universe) "DVD author crashed while trying to back up movie The Naked Mile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108354
<ubotu> New bug: #108355 in Ubuntu "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0 After "Loading Gnome Display Manager" in 7.04 Full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108355
<ubotu> New bug: #108356 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108356
<ubotu> New bug: #108357 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "IOError: [Errno 9]  while Disrtibution Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108357
<ubotu> New bug: #108358 in Ubuntu "Feisty Final does not boot after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108358
<ubotu> New bug: #108362 in desktop-effects (main) "application in notification area have problem with desktop effect enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108362
<ubotu> New bug: #108363 in update-manager (main) "update-manager does not offer option to upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108363
<ubotu> New bug: #108364 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu upgrade (Edgy to Feisty): Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108364
<ubotu> New bug: #108365 in adept (main) "Kubuntu upgrade tool (to 7.04 from 6.10) crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108365
<ubotu> New bug: #108366 in totem (main) "Totem unable to add to playlist after selecting unreadable location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108366
<conn> hi, can I ask what the procedure is to request a package to be updated in Feisty?
<ubotu> New bug: #108367 in apport (main) "apport window should be titled something more understandable than 'Apport'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108367
<ubotu> New bug: #108368 in enemylines3 (universe) "[apport]  enemylines3 crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108368
<ubotu> New bug: #108369 in network-manager (main) "Request: Update Feisty's Network Manager to 0.6.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108369
<ScottK> conn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportRequestProcess
<conn> thx ScottK
<conn> ScottK, I don't think it'd be a backport request. I filed a bug to request network-manager to be updated to 0.6.5 - I assume Gutsy will use 0.7 when it's released
<ubotu> New bug: #108370 in Ubuntu "cannot eject volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108370
<ubotu> New bug: #108371 in yelp (main) "[Feisty]  ummmm... just upgraded from Edgy and Add/Remove is empty!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108371
<ScottK> If you want a new version in a stable release, it's a backport
<conn> alright, thanks for the clarification
<ScottK> conn: Gutsy may have a later version at the end, but it'll get the intermediate versions as they are released
<conn> yes... I'm going to see if I can backport it manually myself in the meantime, I'm adapting the scripts
<conn> there's no feisty-backports launchpad page available yet, so I'll probably have to wait before I can request
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It's too soon.
<ScottK> They just started settting up Gutsy in LP today.
<conn> yep, I understand... I thought that it may potentially be pushed through as a maintenance update rather than a backport (there's no significant new functionality, just bugfixes), but I was wrong
<ScottK> If you want bug fixes backported, that's an SRU.
<ScottK> Someone would have to find the fixes and pull patches out.
<conn> yes, thanks.. I've looked up SRU page and noted it. Before I go bothering anyone, I'll install 0.6.5 myself and see if the fixes I want are even there at all :)
<conn> if they are, I can even try to extract the relevant diffs to be applied to 0.6.4
<axiom> i'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask this question, but i couldn't get an answer in #ubuntu, so i was wondering if someone could tell me what exactly is meant by "feisty+1", i'm dealing with this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/104337 and it says that a fix should be in "feisty+1" but i'm not sure what that means, and when that will be released?
<ubotu> Malone bug 104337 in update-manager "[MASTER]  /boot free space check message misleading and space requirement too big" [Low,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #108372 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108372
<conn> axiom, feisty+1 means the next release, i.e. gutsy gibbon (afaik)
<axiom> hmm, ok. thats set for release in like 6 months right? so i'm going to have to resize my boot partition to get feisty to install?
<ubotu> New bug: #108374 in banshee (universe) "banshee does not respect mp3 bitrate when importing files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108374
<ScottK> axiom: Not everyone has that bug happen to them.
<ScottK> axiom: It only happens if you have a small boot partiotion during the upgrade.
<ScottK> axiom: If you need to, resize it before the upgrade using normal tools and you won't have a problem.
<axiom> ScottK, thanks, what would the normal tools be? i've only ever resized an ntfs partition.
<ScottK> I'm not the best person to ask about that. I've never actually had to do it.  That you can probaby get answered in #ubuntu.
<conn> axiom, if you're want a GUI, use gparted
<conn> *you
<axiom> ScottK, conn, ok i'll give that a try. thanks for your time.
<ubotu> New bug: #108375 in Ubuntu "trying to restart system after disconnect of a mounted samba drive locked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108375
<ubotu> New bug: #108376 in compiz (main) "Compiz is choppier than Beryl, lags switching windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108376
<ubotu> New bug: #108378 in Ubuntu "Sound selected to Audigy ES, but alsamix points to the wrong card." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108378
<ubotu> New bug: #108379 in Ubuntu "Feisty - /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108379
<ubotu> New bug: #108380 in splashy (universe) "[apport]  splashy crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108380
<ubotu> New bug: #108381 in gettext (main) "[apport]  package gettext-el failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108381
<ubotu> New bug: #108382 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ps2 mouse does not work in Feisty FINAL VERSION" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108382
<ubotu> New bug: #108383 in sawfish (universe) "[apport]  package sawfish failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108383
<ubotu> New bug: #108384 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108384
<ubotu> New bug: #108385 in rezound (universe) "After opening Rezound and clicking on the record button the program crashes immediately." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108385
<ubotu> New bug: #108387 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108387
<ubotu> New bug: #108388 in konq-kim (universe) "[apport]  package konq-kim failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108388
<ubotu> New bug: #108391 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108391
<ubotu> New bug: #108389 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed. closed it. but it keeps asking 'recovery' or 'start a new one' every time i launch it. annoying." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108389
<ubotu> New bug: #108390 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to feisty using alternative cd fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108390
<ubotu> New bug: #108392 in Ubuntu "No sound on Compaq V3000 laptop on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108392
<crimsun> bug bug 96750
<crimsun> bug 96750
<ubotu> Malone bug 96750 in alsa-driver "Sound volume control does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96750
<ubotu> New bug: #108394 in Ubuntu "epson stylus cx5300 scanner not detected in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108394
<ubotu> New bug: #108395 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108395
<ubotu> New bug: #108397 in Ubuntu "E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108397
<ubotu> New bug: #108398 in smokeping (universe) "[apport]  package smokeping failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108398
<ubotu> New bug: #108399 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::popupMenu()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108399
<ubotu> New bug: #108400 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed Kubuntu Edgy -> Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108400
<ubotu> New bug: #108396 in update-manager (main) "Upgrader Crashed on Upgrade Edgy --> Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108396
<ubotu> New bug: #108401 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_is_container()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108401
<ubotu> New bug: #108403 in k9copy (universe) "error with unhelpful error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108403
<ubotu> New bug: #108404 in Ubuntu "Fail to start X server on Live CD on NX9420 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108404
<ubotu> New bug: #108405 in Ubuntu "HFS+ volumes do not automount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108405
<ubotu> New bug: #108406 in up-imapproxy (universe) "[apport]  package imapproxy failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108406
<ubotu> New bug: #108408 in Ubuntu "Cannot complete upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108408
<ubotu> New bug: #108410 in kdelibs (main) "KDEINIT crash report appeared when logging into KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108410
<ubotu> New bug: #108409 in Ubuntu "No Sound Upon Upgrade to 7.04 (Workaround Included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108409
<ubotu> New bug: #108411 in totem (main) "Totem - fullscreen doesn't work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108411
<ubotu> New bug: #108412 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108412
<ubotu> New bug: #108413 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108413
<ubotu> New bug: #108414 in apache2 (main) "mod_rewrite does not work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108414
<Jozo> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #108416 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108416
<ubotu> New bug: #108417 in konq-kim (universe) "[apport]  package konq-kim failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108417
<ubotu> New bug: #108418 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108418
<ale1> my gs (ghostscript) sucks when I upgrade to 7.04
<ale1> each time when I open a .ps file, it will try to allocate a huge memory which will cause the swaping
<ale1> anyone has same problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #108419 in Ubuntu "desktop effects crashed or could not be enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108419
<ubotu> New bug: #108420 in clamsmtp (universe) "[apport]  package clamsmtp failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108420
<ubotu> New bug: #108421 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[apport]  package vmware-player failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108421
<ubotu> New bug: #108422 in Ubuntu "Lock screen and switch user freeze in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108422
<ubotu> New bug: #108423 in hplip (main) "[apport]  setup crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in faxNameCoLineEdit_textChanged()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108423
<ubotu> New bug: #108424 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108424
<ubotu> New bug: #108426 in bind (universe) "BIND (named) needs to be updated to 9.4.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108426
<ubotu> New bug: #108428 in firefox (main) "no longer letting me save image as desktop background." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108428
<ubotu> New bug: #108427 in update-manager (main) "Update manager out of memory during cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108427
<ubotu> New bug: #108429 in kdelibs (main) "chrash message of kdeinit while boot " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108429
<ubotu> New bug: #108430 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108430
<ubotu> New bug: #108431 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Sudden sound problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108431
<ubotu> New bug: #108432 in Ubuntu "ps2pdf crash in 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108432
<ubotu> New bug: #108433 in konq-kim (universe) "[apport]  package konq-kim failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108433
<ubotu> New bug: #108434 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany wont start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108434
<jsgotangco> dum dum 230 to go
<ubotu> New bug: #108435 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty - Print driver, present in previous versions, now missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108435
<ubotu> New bug: #108436 in kdebase (main) "after upgrade fron edgy to feisty konqueror doesn't open http links anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108436
<ubotu> New bug: #108437 in Ubuntu "update tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108437
<ubotu> New bug: #108438 in gnome-panel (main) "program icons not displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108438
<ubotu> New bug: #108440 in Ubuntu "Suspend kills sound on IBM T21" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108440
<ubotu> New bug: #108441 in Ubuntu "rt2500 PCMCIA card not restored after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108441
<ubotu> New bug: #108442 in xulrunner (universe) "libxul-dev broken in 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108442
<ubotu> New bug: #108443 in gnome-panel (main) "after enabling desktop effects, the cube effect stoppped working after sometime and the number of desktops reduced to 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108443
<ubotu> New bug: #108444 in Ubuntu "USB Disk Name not displayed in desktop in icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108444
<ubotu> New bug: #108445 in Ubuntu "alsa audio output error: write failed (broken pipe)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108445
<ubotu> New bug: #108446 in update-manager (main) "Does not check if the cache can be locked" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108446
<ubotu> New bug: #108447 in sound-juicer (main) "Can't editng Gnome Audio Profile with SoundJuicer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108447
<ubotu> New bug: #108448 in lm-sensors (main) "[apport]  package lm-sensors failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108448
<jsgotangco> its raining bugs!
<Hobbsee> woo!
* Hobbsee dances around in the bugshower
<danohuiginn> hallelujah!
<ubotu> New bug: #108449 in update-manager (main) "libgl1-mesa-glx already installed and configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108449
<ubotu> New bug: #108450 in knetworkmanager (main) "Problems connecting to wireless with 64-bit WEP encryption and Intel Pro 2200 wireless card using knetworkmanager in Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108450
<ubotu> New bug: #108451 in gnome-ppp (universe) "[Edgy]  gnome-ppp doesn't kill wvdial properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108451
<ubotu> New bug: #108452 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash (log attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108452
<ubotu> New bug: #108454 in totem (main) "(Feisty) Totem doesn't use xv when Rhythmbox is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108454
<ubotu> New bug: #108455 in synaptic (main) "Fesity - Synaptic,Add/Remove Programs Installation and Proxy Authentication" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108455
<ubotu> New bug: #108456 in Ubuntu "cryptsetup fails for certain mapping names, regression from edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108456
<ubotu> New bug: #108457 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl chashed on run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108457
<ubotu> New bug: #108458 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108458
<ubotu> New bug: #108459 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_text_get_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108459
<ubotu> New bug: #108460 in udev (main) "40-permissions.rules assigns nvram to kmem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108460
<ubotu> New bug: #108465 in gs-esp (main) "CUPS PDF print from Konqueror crashed or is not print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108465
<ubotu> New bug: #108461 in kdebluetooth (main) "kde systemsettings bluetooth module: "DCOP error when calling services()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108461
<ubotu> New bug: #108462 in update-manager (main) "Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108462
<ubotu> New bug: #108463 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108463
<ubotu> New bug: #108464 in Ubuntu "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108464
<ubotu> New bug: #108466 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  automount and unmount usb drives or key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108466
<ubotu> New bug: #108467 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl se cerro de forma inesperada" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108467
<ubotu> New bug: #108468 in gaim (main) "buddy windows is wide three to four times the desktop and impossible to resize " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108468
<ubotu> New bug: #108471 in Ubuntu "No shutdown splash since upograding to Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108471
<ubotu> New bug: #108472 in Ubuntu "hp1200 print failed after update of ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108472
<ubotu> New bug: #108470 in tetex-bin (main) "[apport]  package tetex-bin failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108470
<ubotu> New bug: #108474 in Ubuntu "7.04 alternate install LVM vgchange -ay takes 3 minutes per VolGroup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108474
<ubotu> New bug: #108473 in beryl-core (universe) "Al cambiar al gestor metacity se cerro de forma inesperada" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108473
<ubotu> New bug: #108476 in firefox (main) "Report a Bug Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108476
<ubotu> New bug: #108477 in Ubuntu "Printing to File not clear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108477
<ubotu> New bug: #108478 in Ubuntu "Gnome Sound Preferences Autodetect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108478
<ubotu> New bug: #108479 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade (to Feisty) fails: coreutils can not be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108479
<ubotu> New bug: #108480 in Ubuntu "Time Out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108480
<ubotu> New bug: #108482 in apport (main) "crash after another application crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108482
<Hug1> Hi
<danohuiginn> hi, Hug1
<Hug1> hi danohuiginn
<Hug1> I am having a problem with an ethernet onboard nvidia card
<danohuiginn> Right. The best place to ask for support is #ubuntu
<jrib> hi, I'm looking at bug 105972, would it be a good idea for apport to automatically attach /var/log/dist-upgrade/*.log when something like that happens?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105972 in gmediaserver "[apport]  package gmediaserver failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105972
<ubotu> New bug: #108485 in xchat (universe) "no highlight on new private messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108485
<ubotu> New bug: #108486 in update-manager (main) "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/hotkey-setup_0.1-17ubuntu9_i386.deb'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108486
<ubotu> New bug: #108487 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "missing icons in the "quit" window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108487
<ubotu> New bug: #108488 in Ubuntu "unable to login after suspension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108488
<ubotu> New bug: #108489 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108489
<ubotu> New bug: #108490 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "mos7720.ko oops on open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108490
<ubotu> New bug: #108492 in Ubuntu "Installation gets inoperable after apparently unexpected step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108492
<ubotu> New bug: #108493 in rhythmbox (main) "library: doubled, redundant entries after upgrade to feisty (auto-check for new files enabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108493
<ubotu> New bug: #108494 in dash (main) "dash is not ready to be the default - computer freezes completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108494
<ubotu> New bug: #108495 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-15 don't boot after edgy-feisty upgrade (acpi problem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108495
<ubotu> New bug: #108496 in Ubuntu "Copying files to Windows Vista causes 'Invalid Parameter'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108496
<ubotu> New bug: #108497 in konversation (main) "The sysinfo script in Konvesation in Feisty does not display the diskspace anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108497
<ubotu> New bug: #108498 in Ubuntu "Wireless connection problem on iMac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108498
<ubotu> New bug: #108499 in nautilus (main) "Ubuntu 7.04: GNOME reports wrong file type for an ISO image. Says it's "C# source code"." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108499
<ubotu> New bug: #108481 in Ubuntu "feisty dist-upgrader complains about not enough space in /boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108481
<ubotu> New bug: #108500 in Ubuntu "add remove app stops responding in fiesty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108500
<ubotu> New bug: #108501 in kmplayer (main) "se cerro en el menu de configuracion, utilizando beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108501
<ubotu> New bug: #108502 in clamav (universe) "clamav" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108502
<ubotu> New bug: #108503 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-panel-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108503
<ubotu> New bug: #108504 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with Error in xmitMessage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108504
<ubotu> New bug: #108505 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108505
<ubotu> New bug: #108506 in Ubuntu "user withn audio group can not login in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108506
<ubotu> New bug: #108507 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty detects bogus audio CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108507
<ubotu> New bug: #108508 in kdenetwork (main) "krfb doesn't deactivate screensaver on mouse or keyboard activity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108508
<ubotu> New bug: #108509 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108509
<ubotu> New bug: #108510 in gnome-panel (main) "multiple desktops increase 16-fold" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108510
<ubotu> New bug: #108512 in gnome-pilot (main) "sync on feisty with Palm m130, 'visor' kernel module not loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108512
<ubotu> New bug: #108513 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "My TP-Link TM-IP5600 does not work in Ububtu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108513
<ubotu> New bug: #108514 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "My TP-Link TM-IP5600 modem does not work in Ububtu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108514
<ubotu> New bug: #108511 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "bug in /etc/init.d/laptop-mode" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108511
<Arby> bug 108335 seems to be more of a wishlist than a bug.
<ubotu> Malone bug 108335 in kdebase "kubuntu screen saver not default on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108335
<Arby> where should such requests be directed?
<Hobbsee> Arby: um...
<Hobbsee> Arby: i'd change that to kubuntu-default-settings source package
<Hobbsee> might be a wishlist, might be a bug.  hrm
<Hobbsee> doenst really matter - it'll get seen there
<Arby> ok thanks Hobbsee
<Arby> I've got an edgy feisty upgrade running, I'll see if I can confirm it when it's done.
<ubotu> New bug: #108517 in Ubuntu "feisty gnome-power-manager can't activate button-action" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108517
<ubotu> New bug: #108518 in gnome-panel (main) "When I login, the desktop doesnt't load  completly and then it log me  out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108518
<ubotu> New bug: #108519 in Ubuntu "Screen freezes when switching user (reboot required)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108519
<ubotu> New bug: #108520 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot change the workspace name number 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108520
<ubotu> New bug: #108521 in Ubuntu "Problem with partitioning during installation process " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108521
<ubotu> New bug: #108522 in Ubuntu "Installing Ubuntu 7.04 hangs at 70% (Configuring apt sources) when computer is connected to internet via DHCP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108522
<ubotu> New bug: #108524 in democracyplayer (universe) "Crash during playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108524
<ubotu> New bug: #108525 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu upgrade to version 7.04 - Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108525
<ubotu> New bug: #108526 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty is not in French" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108526
<ubotu> New bug: #108527 in Ubuntu "desktop-effects enabled sometime freeze computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108527
<ubotu> New bug: #108528 in rt2500 (universe) "[regression]  cannot connect to WEP-protected access point in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108528
<ubotu> New bug: #108529 in update-manager (main) "Impossible to upgate to version 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108529
<ubotu> New bug: #108530 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108530
<ubotu> New bug: #108531 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108531
<ubotu> New bug: #108533 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108533
<ubotu> New bug: #108535 in gnome-panel (main) "Unable to Quit KlamAV under Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108535
<ubotu> New bug: #108532 in update-manager (main) "network update kubuntu edgy->feisty crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108532
<ubotu> New bug: #108534 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Fiesty net configuration problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108534
<ubotu> New bug: #108536 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108536
<ubotu> New bug: #108537 in gnome-panel (main) "the extract archive applet in nautilus is not working correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108537
<ubotu> New bug: #108538 in arts (main) "kde crashed after exiting the game lincity-ng" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108538
<ubotu> New bug: #108539 in amarok (main) "Amarok hangs when using crossfade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108539
<ubotu> New bug: #108540 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "packet upgrade failed during distribution upgrade to ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108540
<ubotu> New bug: #108542 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108542
<ubotu> New bug: #108543 in brasero (universe) "Unable to mount a DVD/RW which has been cleared by Brasero" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108543
<ubotu> New bug: #108544 in acpi-support (main) "brightness is not restored after suspend and hibernation (hp compaq 7400)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108544
<ubotu> New bug: #108545 in Ubuntu "feisty release default values nivida reinstall every reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108545
<ubotu> New bug: #108547 in quodlibet (universe) "Multimedia Keys don't work in quodlibet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108547
<ubotu> New bug: #108549 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108549
<pochu> bugs!
<ubotu> New bug: #108546 in xorg (main) "Webpage causes high load of Xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108546
<ubotu> New bug: #108548 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108548
<ubotu> New bug: #108551 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108551
<ubotu> New bug: #108552 in kdebase (main) "kwin dual head bug when updating from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108552
<ubotu> New bug: #108550 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 no sound Thinkpad T60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108550
<ubotu> New bug: #108553 in mdadm (main) "mdadm SEGFAULT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108553
<ubotu> New bug: #108554 in Ubuntu "update leaves bootloader unable to find root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108554
<ubotu> New bug: #108555 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (Kubuntu Edgy to Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108555
<ubotu> New bug: #108557 in rar (multiverse) "Rar crashed, while using the Ark Gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108557
<ubotu> New bug: #108558 in Ubuntu "wpa not working, network manager locks computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108558
<ubotu> New bug: #108556 in upgrade-system (universe) "KDECdromProgressAdapter instance has no attribute 'progressbar'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108556
<ubotu> New bug: #108559 in skencil (universe) "skencil core dumps when I attempt to load it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108559
<ubotu> New bug: #108560 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed-UnicodeEncodeError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108560
<ubotu> New bug: #108561 in gnome-power-manager (main) "laptop lid close not detected on fiesty (Iqon laptop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108561
<ubotu> New bug: #108562 in Ubuntu "Feisty Installer doesn't recognize my existing partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108562
<ubotu> New bug: #108563 in alsa-driver (main) "[Feisty]  Microphone not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108563
<ubotu> New bug: #108564 in gnome-power-manager (main) "battery permanently at 0% when AC in fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108564
<ubotu> New bug: #108566 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal locks up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108566
<ubotu> New bug: #108567 in update-manager (main) "error during and actuallitation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108567
<ubotu> New bug: #108569 in beryl-core (universe) "crashed  on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108569
<ubotu> New bug: #108568 in update-manager (main) "CD-based upgrade from Edgy to Feisty failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108568
<ubotu> New bug: #108570 in Ubuntu "7.04, during boot, automatic e2fsck failed,  prompt for root password with echo enabled so the root-password could be read as plain text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108570
<ubotu> New bug: #108571 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend [to RAM and to disk]  broken in 2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108571
<ubotu> New bug: #108572 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Problem connecting my iPaq rx3715 => drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.c: active config #2 != 1 ??" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108572
<ubotu> New bug: #108573 in amarok (main) "amarok uses 100% CPU for 60sec at startup in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108573
<ubotu> New bug: #108574 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "Can't Connect via NetworkManager/vpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108574
<ubotu> New bug: #108575 in hal (main) "HAL Device Manager hides some part of the Finnish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108575
<ubotu> New bug: #108576 in linux-meta (main) "I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and the kernel did not upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108576
<ubotu> New bug: #108577 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio esd wrapper is not working with gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108577
<ubotu> New bug: #108579 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "BCM4311 not working with bcm43xx-fwcutter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108579
<ivoks> anyone noticed problems with n-m?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Not me, but there are bugs reported
<ivoks> i can't get it to work untill i restart dbus
<ivoks> before that, last line from it is:
<ivoks> file nm-device-802-11-wireless.c: line 2071 (ap_need_key): assertion failed: (security)
<Arby> does anybody know what causes errors like - IOError: [Errno 9]  Bad file descriptor?
<Arby> there are several update-manager bugs that end with this error
<Arby> but usually for different files
<ScottK> Arby: If it's for different files, don't dupe them.
<Arby> I wasn't going to I'm just curiuos
<ScottK> ivoks: I'd suggest looking through the n-m bugs
<ScottK> OK
<Arby> it's coming up a lot
<ScottK> It means (I think) that the program is trying to open a new file and wasn't able to because the file name wasn't valid.
<ubotu> New bug: #108580 in amarok (main) "High CPU usage with Beryl when "analyser" active in Amarok main window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108580
<Arby> OK
<ubotu> New bug: #108582 in libcurses-perl (universe) "Perl Curses::Forms don't work on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108582
<ubotu> New bug: #108583 in rawstudio (universe) "[apport]  rawstudio crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108583
<ubotu> New bug: #108584 in hal (main) "HAL fails to detect audio cds with a data track" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108584
<ubotu> New bug: #108585 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108585
<ubotu> New bug: #108587 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor has graphical glitches when moving the Preferences window above the main window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108587
<ubotu> New bug: #108588 in Ubuntu "Ugly DOS-like console font, the one in Edgy was a lot better" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108588
<ubotu> New bug: #108589 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 fails to install on JFS filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108589
<sacater> im trying to help a guy who is having trouble with his ekiga phone
<sacater> are there any major sound problems with ekiga in 7.04
<ScottK> sacater: Did you search LP?
<sacater> yes, nothing that helped turned up, i think he filed it as a 'bubbly audio' question
<ubotu> New bug: #108590 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound with snd_ice1724 is not working, too slow or infrequently ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108590
<ubotu> New bug: #108591 in udev (main) "/dev/hdb1 changed to /dev/sdb1. If containing home dir then unable to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108591
<ubotu> New bug: #108592 in Ubuntu "Feisty networking stops working after a couple of hours (sometimes minutes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108592
<ubotu> New bug: #108593 in Ubuntu "HP dv2000 laptop does not resume while in suspended state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108593
<ubotu> New bug: #108594 in blender (universe) "Typo: the Blender 3D modeller should be Blender 3D modeler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108594
<sacater> i just phoned him to see which kind of router he is on
<ubotu> New bug: #108595 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  projectM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108595
<sacater> thinking it may be a low bandwidth...
<sacater> but everything seems to check out, so im now looking at alsa bugs,
<ubotu> New bug: #108596 in blender (universe) "Blender crashes, when starting game-engine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108596
<ubotu> New bug: #108597 in update-manager (main) "unresolvable problem after intallationo of printer driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108597
<ubotu> New bug: #108599 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade-manager crashes with the error Cannot allocate memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108599
<ubotu> New bug: #108600 in update-manager (main) "update tool crashed -> 7.04 [kde] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108600
<ubotu> New bug: #108601 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade-manager needs help info when terminating on wrong repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108601
<ubotu> New bug: #108602 in Ubuntu "kernel BUG with ISL3890 Network controller (prism54)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108602
<ubotu> New bug: #108603 in imagemagick (main) "import: glibc free() error on import -frame" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108603
<ubotu> New bug: #108604 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl died" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108604
<ubotu> New bug: #108606 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu update-manager for Upgrade from Edgy to Feisty does not show error when aborting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108606
<ubotu> New bug: #108607 in totem (main) "Totem plugin volume control in full screen mode can't be lowered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108607
<ubotu> New bug: #108608 in gnome-panel (main) "sound not working on Dell 2400 sigmatel built in audio " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108608
<ubotu> New bug: #108609 in gnunet (universe) "[apport]  package gnunet failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108609
<ubotu> New bug: #108610 in Ubuntu "VCD unplayable - CD drives does unmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108610
<ubotu> New bug: #108611 in acpi-support (main) "acpi scripts are only called on events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108611
<ubotu> New bug: #108612 in pythoncad (universe) "[apport]  pythoncad crashed with ExpatError in parse()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108612
<ubotu> New bug: #108613 in gaim (main) "Word not translated into German" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108613
<ubotu> New bug: #108614 in Ubuntu "samsung syncmaster 970p + nvidia 9150 incorrect image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108614
<gcee> Hello
<pochu> hi gcee
<gcee> Hi pochu
<gcee> I am having a problem changing the labels on desktop icons that are smb shares, is this a known bug?
<pochu> dunno
<pochu> feisty?
<gcee> sorry, yes feisty, kde, just downloaded today
<ubotu> New bug: #108615 in network-manager (main) "dpkg can't authenticate libnm-glib-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108615
<ubotu> New bug: #108616 in gedit (main) "Some keys don't work in gedit with "France" keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108616
<ubotu> New bug: #108617 in dvdauthor (universe) "dvdauthor crashes on creating table of contents with option -T" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108617
<ubotu> New bug: #108618 in totem (main) "totem does not get codecs, if played in browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108618
<ubotu> New bug: #108619 in scorched3d (universe) "Total crash of OS when starting Scorched 3D (again)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108619
<ubotu> New bug: #108620 in totem (main) "Playing a video that needs gstreamer-0.10-pitfdll does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108620
<ubotu> New bug: #108621 in Ubuntu "ps/2 mouse not working on upgrade to 7.04 from Edgy (6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108621
<ubotu> New bug: #108622 in Ubuntu "no wlan device on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108622
<ubotu> New bug: #108623 in totem (main) "totem isn't buffering correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108623
<llarsson> question: is the USB boot-up poorly documented or is it a bug that it writes over without you telling it to in the boot screen it creates?
<llarsson> not sure what part, might be mbr (not sure)
<llarsson> if it is supposed to then i think there should be a sticky on documentation that tell it will write over your drive no matter what (not like cd or dvd)
<ubotu> New bug: #108624 in Ubuntu "Vulture's Eye - OGG music skips" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108624
<ubotu> New bug: #108626 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108626
<ubotu> New bug: #108627 in gnome-panel (main) "outermost viewports aren't displayed in desktop switcher with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108627
<ubotu> New bug: #108628 in bluefish (universe) "Syntax coloration stops when using """ [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108628
<ubotu> New bug: #108630 in kdebase (main) "kicker has invalid dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108630
<ubotu> New bug: #108631 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108631
<ubotu> New bug: #108632 in gnome-terminal (main) "Shift-F4 does not work, when I run Midnight Commander in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108632
<ubotu> New bug: #108633 in Ubuntu "feisty final does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108633
<ubotu> New bug: #108634 in arts (main) "kicker suddenly disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108634
<ubotu> New bug: #108635 in gnome-panel (main) "moving panel applets in feisty dissapear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108635
<ubotu> New bug: #108636 in zatacka (universe) "[apport]  zatacka crashed with SIGSEGV in SDL_UpdateRects()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108636
<ubotu> New bug: #108637 in Ubuntu "Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108637
<ubotu> New bug: #108639 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crash on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108639
<ubotu> New bug: #108638 in Ubuntu "trash icon on panel out of position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108638
<blueyed> llarsson: I don't know anything about the usb boot, but it sounds like a bug what you are describing.
<ubotu> New bug: #108640 in Ubuntu "Apple Mighty Mouse horizontal scrolling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108640
<llarsson> it might try to solve bug 1 since it just destroyed windows =)
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<pochu> llarsson: rofl
<meisok> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> New bug: #108641 in meld (universe) "[apport]  meld crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108641
<ubotu> New bug: #108642 in libphp-jpgraph (universe) "[feisty]  Description for package libphp-jpgraph still refers to php4 even php4 is not supported anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108642
<ubotu> New bug: #108643 in nautilus "nautilus cannot unmount USB media containing multiple partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108643
<ubotu> New bug: #108644 in davfs2 (universe) "Upgrade to davfs2 1.2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108644
<ubotu> New bug: #108645 in Ubuntu "Keyboard, mouse and monitor stops working after a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108645
<ubotu> New bug: #108646 in libphp-jpgraph (universe) "[feisty]  Description for package libphp-jpgraph-examples still refers to php4 even php4 is not supported anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108646
<meisok> ubotu, que pasa tronco?
<ubotu> New bug: #108648 in alexandria (universe) "alexandria doesn't search on "fr" locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108648
<ubotu> New bug: #108649 in fuse (main) "mount.fuse passes bad arguments to encfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108649
<ubotu> New bug: #108650 in xchat-gnome (main) "Excessive CPU load in settings window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108650
<ubotu> New bug: #108647 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-15-generic oops in ext3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108647
<ubotu> New bug: #108651 in debian-installer (main) ""can't access tty; job control turned off"  ( computer responce to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108651
<ubotu> New bug: #108652 in phpunit (universe) "[feisty]  phpunit depends on php4 which is not supported anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108652
<ubotu> New bug: #108653 in rubrica (universe) "[apport]  rubrica crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_date_edit_set_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108653
<ubotu> New bug: #108654 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  geogebra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108654
<ubotu> New bug: #108655 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  startup manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108655
<ubotu> New bug: #108656 in ndisgtk (universe) "ndisgtk can't remove installed driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108656
<ubotu> New bug: #108657 in freetype (main) "Sub pixel rendering not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108657
<ubotu> New bug: #108658 in update-manager (main) "dist upgrade abort" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108658
<ubotu> New bug: #108660 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  myfreetv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108660
<ubotu> New bug: #108662 in synaptic (main) "Add custom 3:rd party repository from insiode Synaptic issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108662
<ubotu> New bug: #108663 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  stardict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108663
<ubotu> New bug: #108661 in eagle (multiverse) "eagle packet installation asks for key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108661
<ubotu> New bug: #108664 in mutagen (universe) "[apport]  package python-mutagen failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108664
<ubotu> New bug: #108665 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu edgy-to-feisty update-manager error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108665
<ubotu> New bug: #108666 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108666
<ubotu> New bug: #108667 in Ubuntu "sound card doesn't work in Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108667
<ubotu> New bug: #108668 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108668
<umarmung> Should 108663 be rejected? Stardict is already packaged.
<martijn> whois martijn
<gcee>      feisty fawn synaptic manager broken
<gcee> after upgrade from edgy
<ScottK> If it's already packaged, mark it fix released.
<ubotu> New bug: #108669 in pitivi (universe) "[apport]  pitivi crashed with AttributeError in getZoomRatio()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108669
<gcee> conversation with su failed
<Arby> anybody got time to look at bug 108637?
<ubotu> Malone bug 108637 in update-manager "Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 failed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108637
<Arby> I thought it was another dupe of bug 107188
<ubotu> Malone bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER]  [kde]  Upgrade tool crashed (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<Arby> but having seen the log I'm not sure now.
<gnomefreak> looking if ff lets me
<ubotu> New bug: #108670 in network-manager (main) "Network-Manager applet requires more visual feedback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108670
<ScottK> Arby: If you aren't sure, don't dupe it.
<gnomefreak> Arby: doesnt look like it. 107188 looks like a update-manager failure the other bug looks like maybe a failed to fetch
<gnomefreak> it says retrying but never gives usefull  info after it :(
<Arby> just that the logs on 107188 also have similar fail to fetch type errors in them
<ScottK> The thing you need to look for is what caused the crash.
<Arby> I'm now not sure what to do with 108637
<ScottK> Failure to fetch shouldn't cause a crash.
<Arby> that's the last thing in the log
<Arby> the only errors in the whole log are IO failed to fetch
<gnomefreak> hence the reason "not any usefull info given"
<Arby> hmm, can't do much else with that then.
<ubotu> New bug: #108671 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracyplayer crashed with sementation fault on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108671
<ubotu> New bug: #108673 in kdegraphics (main) "Region capture mode leaves artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108673
<martijn> hey bugguys, i am new to the squad and have a question; is it possible to assign a bug to 2 packages?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> On the left where it says also affects another distribution.
<ScottK> Selection that, pick Ubuntu and the other package.
<martijn> ah cool
<martijn> i see
<ScottK> Be careful though because you can't take those back off once you add them.
<martijn> and then... if i assign the bug to me, i don't have to fix it do i :s
<ScottK> See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs - It just means you are working on it (might be triaging).  Take yourself off the bug when you are done though.
<martijn> ah i see, tnx
<ubotu> New bug: #108674 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] Bug with kernel 2.6.20-15-generic on AMD 64  : no way to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108674
<ubotu> New bug: #108676 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer profile does not remove from list upon deletion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108676
<ubotu> New bug: #108675 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty upgrade aborted: unable to configure linux-image-2.6.20-15-386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108675
<ubotu> New bug: #108677 in update-manager (main) "upgrade edgy to feisty cant install libc6-i686" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108677
<ubotu> New bug: #108678 in pylint (universe) "pylint package hijacks emacs's mapping of major keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108678
<ubotu> New bug: #108679 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu upgrade tool crashed during last step, cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108679
<ubotu> New bug: #108680 in gnome-panel (main) "Amarok and other KDE apps don't dock in Gnome System Tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108680
<ubotu> New bug: #108681 in Ubuntu "hardware schema changes in any boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108681
<ubotu> New bug: #108682 in Ubuntu "gtparted does not find primary partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108682
<ubotu> New bug: #108683 in wifi-radar (universe) "wifi-radar doesn't detect the connected IP address and behaves very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108683
<ubotu> New bug: #108684 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108684
<ubotu> New bug: #108685 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after installing Alsamixergui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108685
<ubotu> New bug: #108686 in Ubuntu "gfire (Xfire for gaim) not in universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108686
<ubotu> New bug: #108687 in Ubuntu "Linksys WUSB 11 v. 2.6 and WPC11 v. 4 don't work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108687
<ubotu> New bug: #108688 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  dcop crashed with SIGSEGV in QMessageBox::init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108688
<ubotu> New bug: #108689 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper  status report problems with rt2500 under feisty and connection issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108689
<ubotu> New bug: #108690 in Ubuntu "Keyboard issues on CD boot menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108690
<ubotu> New bug: #108691 in rt2500 (universe) "Kernel module rt2500 has awful performance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108691
<ubotu> New bug: #108692 in gltron (universe) "[apport]  gltron crashed with SIGSEGV in SDL_GL_SwapBuffers()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108692
<ubotu> New bug: #108693 in Ubuntu "Eject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108693
<ubotu> New bug: #108694 in gnome-panel (main) "no borders on firefox window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108694
<ubotu> New bug: #108695 in gallery (universe) "[apport]  package gallery failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108695
<ubotu> New bug: #108697 in radvd (main) "[apport]  package radvd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108697
<choudesh> anyone around?
<simira> barely
<choudesh> an added dependency needs to be added to package freeguide, sun-java-5 needs to installed and java-alternatives need to be updated. Bug Reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeguide/+bug/107586
<ubotu> Malone bug 107586 in freeguide "freeguide dosn't load as Cannot load AWT toolkit" [Undecided,In progress] 
<ubotu> New bug: #108696 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB->serialconverter udev endless add/remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108696
<ubotu> New bug: #108698 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher fails to be more than a small line in panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108698
<simira> choudesh: sorry, I can't do anything about it, not even sure who to give the bug to. But it will probably be tested and assigned at some point.
<choudesh> simira, I know. Just figured I would note it.
<simira> choudesh: all new bugs are reported in the channel here
<simira> as you might have noticed by now...
<choudesh> I know that. I just figured I would hit it up. ;-)
<choudesh> I added the fix for it atm in launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #108699 in kdenetwork "Regression: Cryptography plugin stopped working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108699
<ubotu> New bug: #108700 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108700
<ubotu> New bug: #108701 in Ubuntu "Dual screen (non-clone) results in no GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108701
<ubotu> New bug: #108702 in notification-daemon (main) "multiple notification bubbles overlap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108702
<ubotu> New bug: #108703 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher doesn't work with 3D Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108703
<ubotu> New bug: #108704 in lvm2 (main) "[apport]  package clvm failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108704
<ubotu> New bug: #108706 in xffm-samba (universe) "application didn't finish installing correctly after upgrade from 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108706
<ubotu> New bug: #108707 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108707
<ubotu> New bug: #108708 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108708
<ubotu> New bug: #108710 in gnome-panel (main) "after opening firefox keyboard fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108710
<ubotu> New bug: #108711 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108711
<ubotu> New bug: #108705 in Ubuntu "Feisty CD boot: menu item translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108705
<ubotu> New bug: #108709 in Ubuntu "No Sound  Feisty on Toshiba Satellite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108709
<ubotu> New bug: #108712 in Ubuntu "Spelled Security wrong on Clam win 7.04 CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108712
<ubotu> New bug: #108713 in Ubuntu "Spelled Security wrong on Clam win 7.04 CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108713
<ubotu> New bug: #108714 in Ubuntu "sata dvd drive cannot play videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108714
<ubotu> New bug: #108715 in Ubuntu "No Automount for FAT32 Seagate USB2 HDD (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108715
<ubotu> New bug: #108716 in langpack-locales (main) "problem with an update of locales 2.3.28.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108716
<ubotu> New bug: #108718 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Jack does start with real time scheduling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108718
<ubotu> New bug: #108719 in gaim (main) "AIM Set User Info Box does not allow return (newlines)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108719
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-22
<ubotu> New bug: #108720 in metacity (main) "fiesty fawn - gnome panels not appearing from desk to desk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108720
<ubotu> New bug: #108721 in cdrkit (main) "[apport]  genisoimage crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108721
<ubotu> New bug: #108722 in balsa (universe) "Crash when attempting to sign a message using a revoked GPG/PGP key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108722
<ubotu> New bug: #108723 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu for PS3 freezes during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108723
<ubotu> New bug: #108724 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108724
<ubotu> New bug: #108725 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu password stars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108725
<ubotu> New bug: #108726 in file-roller (main) "Using "extract here" creates wrong directory name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108726
<ubotu> New bug: #108727 in evolution (main) "composer/e-msg-composer.h missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108727
<ubotu> New bug: #108728 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop just crashed, was not using at the time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108728
<ubotu> New bug: #108729 in bluez-btsco (universe) "btsco loads libbluetooth1 but package requires libbluetooth2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108729
<ubotu> New bug: #108730 in Ubuntu "Installation problem on a notebook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108730
<ubotu> New bug: #108731 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Installer is very slow when changing pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108731
<ubotu> New bug: #108732 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "can't disable splash screen on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108732
<ubotu> New bug: #108733 in compiz (main) "flash losing clicks with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108733
<ubotu> New bug: #108735 in nautilus "desktop lacks "Display properties" or "Screensaver - Power" options on right-click context menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108735
<ubotu> New bug: #108736 in firefox (main) "Address box dies suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108736
<ubotu> New bug: #108737 in nis (main) "[apport]  ypbind crashed with SIGSEGV in test_bindings_once()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108737
<ubotu> New bug: #108738 in twiki (universe) "[apport]  package twiki failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108738
<ubotu> New bug: #108739 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 notebook HP nx9420 does not work video card X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108739
<ubotu> New bug: #108740 in mydms (universe) "[apport]  package mydms failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108740
<ubotu> New bug: #108741 in r-cran-psy (universe) "[apport]  package r-cran-psy failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108741
<ubotu> New bug: #108742 in acidrip (multiverse) "no icon in kde menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108742
<ubotu> New bug: #108743 in Ubuntu ""Desktops Effects" crapped up my computer that has a nVidia GeForce2 Go graphics card, upon reboot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108743
<ubotu> New bug: #108744 in kdepim (main) "kontact new email notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108744
<ubotu> New bug: #108745 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu should have better user management" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108745
<ubotu> New bug: #108746 in efax-gtk (universe) "no icon in kde menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108746
<ubotu> New bug: #108747 in update-manager (main) "the 3d-cube-desktop get not right service ..., its new, its ok :-)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108747
<ubotu> New bug: #108748 in firefox (main) "Firefox craches when I try to run Antidote with right-clic on the selected text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108748
<ubotu> New bug: #108749 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108749
<ubotu> New bug: #108750 in Ubuntu "wireless card does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108750
<ubotu> New bug: #108752 in gpar2 (universe) "no icon in kde menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108752
<ubotu> New bug: #108751 in ktorrent (main) "unexpected program crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108751
<owh> Hi all.
<owh> How do I remove a remote bug tracker? During triage, someone allocated a bug to an incorrect package, now I need to remove that.
<Kmos> owh: click on it, and change to "Rejected"
<owh> Kmos: There is no "rejected" in a remote upstream.
<owh> Bug #52778, has no relation to samba. I need to remove the reference to samba (upstream).
<ubotu> Malone bug 52778 in Ubuntu "Some folders on fat32 filesystem not writable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52778
<owh> I do NOT want to close the bug itself!
<ubotu> New bug: #108753 in slab (universe) "main-menu d-bus error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108753
<ubotu> New bug: #108754 in ssmtp (universe) "ssmtp installation error on upgrade edgy -> feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108754
<Kmos> owh: done
<owh> Kmos: How did you do that?
<Kmos> change to none remote bug trackers
<Kmos> and after rejected it
<owh> Kmos: So, you set it to manual updating, then you could change the status?
<Kmos> yep
<owh> Ah
<owh> Tah
<ogra> did you have a bug in the samba bugtracker it was linked to ?
<owh> Kmos: I suppose I cannot actually delete the reference altogether?
<Kmos> no
<owh> ogra: It was created and then closed by the person who did the incorrect triage.
<ogra> hmm, and the remote watch didnt automatically pick that up for the LP bug ? thats strange
<owh> ogra: It set the status to fixed.
<ogra> you shouldnt have to care about LP as upstream if you close the upstream bug
<ogra> as long as the automated linker works at least
<owh> ogra: I was trying to remove the whole reference to samba altogether. It's confusing the reporters and people are looking at the bug and blaming samba when it appears to be a kernel problem.
<ogra> well, the "Rejected" status should be pretty clear
<owh> ogra: Yes, but that was only the case after Kmos fixed it. I could not figure out how to get it to that point. Before it was saying "fix released".
<ogra> indeed, since it was set to fixed upstream
<ogra> if you had rejected it in the upstream tracker it would have picked that up
<owh> ogra: Yes, but that then completely confused all the reporters to the point where they started commenting on it.
<ogra> (or whoever set it to fixed there)
<owh> ogra: I had nothing to do with the upstream, the triager was a little too quick from the hip.
<ogra> yeah, i see that ...
<owh> ogra: We had a little chat.
<ogra> heh, good
<owh> There was genuine helpfullness in their triaging, They were looking at really old bugs that were unallocated. I hadn't allocated it because I didn't know yet where to allocate it. Ironically, the bug exists, but I'm getting little response from the reporters.
<owh> I'm loathe to just chalk it up as linux-kernel, but that might be what eventually happens.
<owh> At this time I have no actual version information from any of the reporters, hence my request for same :)
<ogra> yup, understood :)
<owh> All good :)
<ogra> :)
<owh> Ok folks. Bug #49217 and Bug #65808 are now marked as duplicates. At the moment they're allocated to dosfstools and I am assigned to them. I suspect however that the process that is mounting the volume isn't including the iocharset=big5 option to the mount process. My question is this: Is this a gnome-volume-manager bug, or an sys-init-{mumble} bug, or an installer bug?
<ubotu> Malone bug 49217 in dosfstools "Problem in FSCK checking Chinese filename (Big5)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49217
<ubotu> Malone bug 65808 in dosfstools "file auto rename -> FSCK0000.REN (dup-of: 49217)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65808
<owh> Alternatively, is this still a dosfstools bug, where it doesn't yet recognise chinese characters, which was my initial suspicion.
<owh> (And why I allocated it to me :)
<owh> Comments? Suggestions? Opinions? Admonishments?
<owh> Anyone?
<ubotu> New bug: #108755 in Ubuntu "First pressed key doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108755
<ubotu> New bug: #108756 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu should use "Comment" fields from .desktop files instead of "GenericName"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108756
<owh> I will pose another question. Why is it that whenever I mention dosfstools, a silence descends? Is there some rule that says we shouldn't talk about FAT32 file systems? The code was written in 1993 and it gets used every day by millions of users. There appears to be no active maintainer and it was written in the days when hard drives were tiny and files were small. It's used to connect to external drives, cameras, and memory cards. It appears to have several
* owh feels pretty alone.
* owh apologises for the rant.
<ubotu> New bug: #108757 in Ubuntu "Confusion from partitioning during Feisty install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108757
<ubotu> New bug: #108758 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108758
* owh takes a deep breath and gets on with life.
<ubotu> New bug: #108759 in hal (main) "no audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108759
<ubotu> New bug: #108760 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn 7.04: No mp3 support if I install the players and codecs with Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108760
<ubotu> New bug: #108761 in Ubuntu "Couldn't open any new programs or log out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108761
<ubotu> New bug: #108762 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108762
<ubotu> New bug: #108764 in Ubuntu "Can't switch to text terminals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108764
<ubotu> New bug: #108765 in rhythmbox (main) "Translator credit not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108765
<ubotu> New bug: #108766 in Ubuntu "Totem only plays left channel for audio from HD trailers at Apple" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108766
<ubotu> New bug: #108767 in scorched3d (universe) "[apport]  scorched3d crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108767
<ubotu> New bug: #108763 in barcode (universe) "manpage formatted incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108763
<ubotu> New bug: #108768 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when I've open del.icio.us TAG notification and I try close a terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108768
<ubotu> New bug: #108769 in totem (main) "gstream video decoder only plays audio, no video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108769
<ubotu> New bug: #108770 in wifi-radar (universe) "[apport]  wifi-radar crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108770
<ubotu> New bug: #108771 in Ubuntu "Totem stops buffering and won't play a movie stream if the initial cache fill fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108771
<ubotu> New bug: #108772 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108772
<ubotu> New bug: #108773 in Ubuntu "kfontinst crashes during surfing with Opera 9.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108773
<ubotu> New bug: #108774 in mc (universe) "midnight commander, cant use shift + arrows to select text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108774
<ubotu> New bug: #108775 in Ubuntu "Problems with screen resolution after installing proprietary nVIDIA drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108775
<ubotu> New bug: #108776 in Ubuntu "No jigdo files for "desktop" CDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108776
<zakame> hmm konversation has a sunday-always-topic bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #108778 in packagesearch (universe) "debian package viewer crashed on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108778
<ubotu> New bug: #108777 in Ubuntu "Sound broken on Toshiba A105-S101" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108777
<ubotu> New bug: #108779 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108779
<ubotu> New bug: #108780 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox doesn't start in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108780
<ubotu> New bug: #108781 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mencoder crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108781
<ubotu> New bug: #108782 in apt (main) "apt-get dist-upgrade should present all question at the very beginning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108782
<ubotu> New bug: #108783 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager+VPN+MTU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108783
<ubotu> New bug: #108784 in totem (main) "totem "could not read from resource" on Real Audio stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108784
<ubotu> New bug: #108785 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer says 'gnome_screensaver_control()'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108785
<ubotu> New bug: #108786 in Ubuntu "Visual Glitch on the screen with a Dell inspiron 8600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108786
<ubotu> New bug: #108788 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Wyneken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108788
<ubotu> New bug: #108789 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108789
<ubotu> New bug: #108790 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashed while upgrading perl-modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108790
<ubotu> New bug: #108791 in realplayer (multiverse) "realplayer10 install does not automatically setup Firefox .ram handling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108791
<ubotu> New bug: #108792 in gmail-notify (universe) "Gmail-Notify icon dissapears from notification tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108792
<ubotu> New bug: #108793 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "FTBFS: hppa compile errors" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108793
<ubotu> New bug: #108794 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108794
<ubotu> New bug: #108795 in Ubuntu "Mute Hotkey works but does not mute the sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108795
<ubotu> New bug: #108796 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl and adept conflict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108796
<ubotu> New bug: #108797 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  package quodlibet failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108797
<ubotu> New bug: #108798 in Ubuntu "Microphone not working after upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108798
<ubotu> New bug: #108799 in Ubuntu "No Window Manager Selected After Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108799
<ubotu> New bug: #108800 in Ubuntu "No Cancel Option during Distribution Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108800
<ubotu> New bug: #108801 in Ubuntu "ubuntu should package lazarus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108801
<ubotu> New bug: #108802 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager doesn't show avalaible wifi AP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108802
<ubotu> New bug: #108803 in Ubuntu "Impossible d'installer  /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.2-0ubuntu11_i386.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108803
<ubotu> New bug: #108804 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 7.04 installation does not detect existing partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108804
<ubotu> New bug: #108805 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed - upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108805
<ubotu> New bug: #108806 in gnome-terminal (main) "All apps open in upper left corner of screen, no minimize button, can't reposition window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108806
<ubotu> New bug: #108807 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper driver not killed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108807
<ubotu> New bug: #108808 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108808
<ubotu> New bug: #108809 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108809
<ubotu> New bug: #108810 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[apport]  package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108810
<ubotu> New bug: #108812 in gnome-panel (main) "Possible memory leak? gome-panel is a memory hog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108812
<ubotu> New bug: #108811 in Ubuntu "7.04 Unable to play rmvb files correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108811
<ubotu> New bug: #108813 in vlc (universe) "Vlc crashed on shutting system down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108813
<ubotu> New bug: #108814 in serpentine (main) "Crash when dragging a folder of WAV files onto Audio Serpentine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108814
<ubotu> New bug: #108815 in radioclk (universe) "[apport]  package radioclk failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108815
<ubotu> New bug: #108817 in sundials (universe) "libsundials-serial-dev is missing a crucial header file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108817
<ubotu> New bug: #108819 in beryl-manager (universe) "adept reports beryl-manager crash on system boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108819
<ubotu> New bug: #108818 in xchat-gnome (main) "Join/leave messages make chatrooms with many members almost unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108818
<ubotu> New bug: #108822 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108822
<ubotu> New bug: #108823 in vim (main) "vim doesn't recognize UUID labels in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108823
<ubotu> New bug: #108824 in Ubuntu "intel ich6 sound card bad management on dell xps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108824
<ubotu> New bug: #108825 in Ubuntu "Feisty not proper shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108825
<martijn> anyone here?
<ubotu> New bug: #108827 in listen (universe) "[apport]  package listen failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108827
<ubotu> New bug: #108828 in Ubuntu "Microphone Not Working In Feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108828
<ubotu> New bug: #108829 in Ubuntu "XServer crash while using firefox (Ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108829
<ubotu> New bug: #108830 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 98895)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108830
<ubotu> New bug: #108831 in update-manager (main) "Update applet failed - 6.10 update to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108831
<ubotu> New bug: #108832 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108832
<ubotu> New bug: #108833 in vim (main) "Vim GUI writes warnings to terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108833
<ubotu> New bug: #108834 in gnome-art (universe) "art manager closes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108834
<ubotu> New bug: #108835 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108835
<ubotu> New bug: #108837 in dpkg (main) "dpkg fails too mysteriously when out of disc space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108837
<ubotu> New bug: #108838 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108838
<ubotu> New bug: #108839 in beryl-core (universe) "Kde Logout while surfing with Swiftfox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108839
<ubotu> New bug: #108840 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel drops network connection with " Resetting the Tx ring pointer"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108840
<ubotu> New bug: #108841 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108841
<ubotu> New bug: #108843 in Ubuntu "SIS 6326 (and/or Monitor): low-res configuration in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108843
<ubotu> New bug: #108844 in Ubuntu "Reiser4 is still not in Ubuntu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108844
<ubotu> New bug: #108845 in xdrawchem (universe) "[apport]  xdrawchem crashed with SIGSEGV in QGVector::at()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108845
<ubotu> New bug: #108846 in synaptic (main) "Upgrade from Desktop 6.10 to 7.04 crashes with, as yet, no solution other than a fresh install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108846
<ubotu> New bug: #108847 in gspca (universe) "Weird picture with Microdia 0c45:6007 webcam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108847
<ubotu> New bug: #108848 in Ubuntu "audio is not working correctly - all I am getting when I play any sound is feedback - Intel82801G - was working fine under Edgy (6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108848
<ubotu> New bug: #108850 in Ubuntu "My wlan usb-adapter causes a gnome crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108850
<ubotu> New bug: #108851 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_suppliciant error in log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108851
<ubotu> New bug: #108852 in wbxml2 (universe) "New Upstream Release .9.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108852
<ubotu> New bug: #108853 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed during upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108853
<ubotu> New bug: #108854 in Ubuntu "External USB hard-drive doesn't power off during suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108854
<ubotu> New bug: #108855 in bitlbee (universe) "bitlbee fails to start in feisty (netkit-inetd depend gone awol)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108855
<ubotu> New bug: #108856 in trackballs (universe) "[apport]  trackballs crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108856
<ubotu> New bug: #108857 in camorama (universe) "Camorama has a shade of blue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108857
<ubotu> New bug: #108858 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108858
<ubotu> New bug: #108859 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cdrom speed only 550kb/s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108859
<ubotu> New bug: #108860 in Ubuntu "System freezes about every 15min with "ata1 is slow to respond, please be patient"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108860
<ubotu> New bug: #108862 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108862
<ubotu> New bug: #108864 in ubiquity (main) "Install Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108864
<ubotu> New bug: #108866 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108866
<ubotu> New bug: #108865 in xen-source-2.6.16 (universe) "64bit -fno-stack-protector @Config.mk" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108865
<ubotu> New bug: #108867 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "Gnome Sudoku crashes on Close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108867
<ubotu> New bug: #108868 in Ubuntu "upgrade crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108868
<ubotu> New bug: #108869 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed edgy/feisty, adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108869
<ubotu> New bug: #108870 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[Feisty regression]  install two or more debian files with right click on them and install doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108870
<ubotu> New bug: #108871 in Ubuntu "i get a lot of errors when a execute dmesg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108871
<ubotu> New bug: #108872 in seahorse (universe) "ask for confirmation when changing passphrase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108872
<ubotu> New bug: #108873 in kde4base (universe) "[apport]  konsole crashed with SIGSEGV in QValueListPrivate<QString>::QValueListPrivate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108873
<ubotu> New bug: #108874 in Ubuntu "Add additional FUSE filesystems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108874
<ubotu> New bug: #108875 in Ubuntu "CH produts do not initialize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108875
<pochu> hey coNP!
<coNP> heya pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #108876 in Ubuntu "Error during software install and Ubuntu update install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108876
<ubotu> New bug: #108877 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108877
<ubotu> New bug: #108878 in rhythmbox (main) "radio del vicinato" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108878
<ubotu> New bug: #108879 in update-manager (main) "broken system upgrade from egdy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108879
<herman_> on which package do you have to file bugs regarding to the "desktop effects" features in feisty
<herman_> ?
<herman_> compiz? beryl?
<herman_> i'm missing my window bars when i enable it
<pochu> herman_: compiz or desktop-effects, depends
<pochu> herman_: that's compiz, but it's already reported
<pochu> let me find it
<pochu> herman_: which video driver?
<herman_> i couldn't find it because i have no idea what you call it, except window bar
<herman_> nvidia
<pochu> herman_: have you enabled it with the restricted manager?
<pochu> system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<herman_> yeah, after my upgrade to feisty it said it was enabled, and the rest works just the window bars are missing
<herman_> yes it says "in use"
<ubotu> New bug: #108880 in mutt (main) "just rebooted after upgrading from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108880
<elliotjhug> Hi all, as a bugsquad member I am wondering what is happening to bug #48077, which has been hanging around since dapper and is still here in feisty, it can ruin an xserver configuration for nvidia cards. It'd be great to know if there is actually anyone working. Or indeed if its been set to be affecting the correct package (looks wrong to me). Its not assigned to anyone, but I'm surprised it hasn't been taken any further. Any ideas?
<ubotu> Malone bug 48077 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "Running nvidia-glx-config enable breaks X." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48077
<pochu> herman_: do you mean the title bars?
<herman_> i guess yeah, the one with the program name and the X to close a program
<Kmos> elliotjhug: ask on #ubuntu-devel tomorrow
<Hobbsee> if it's nto marked as in progress, i'd say no one is looking at it
<Kmos> i assign it to ubuntu kernel team
<Kmos> let's see if someone check it
<pochu> #ubuntu-kernel seems a better place to ask
<ubotu> New bug: #108882 in hylafax (universe) "[apport]  package hylafax-client failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108882
<elliotjhug> Thanks all
<pochu> herman_: but is the entire title bar disappeared, or just the title name?
<herman_> entire bar is gone
<herman_> doesn't matter if its maximized or not
<pochu> herman_: then you seem to have bug 80778
<ubotu> Malone bug 80778 in compiz "compiz does not show window boards or the cube" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80778
<pochu> herman_: which is not a bug ;)
<pochu> herman_: check your gconf keys, you should have "decoration" in the plugins key
<pochu> bbl
<herman_> i'll check
<pochu> elliotjhug: maybe you should add "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17" and -2.6.20 to the bug report
<pochu> since it also seems to happen with Edgy and Feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #108883 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108883
<elliotjhug> pochu: Thanks, I'll do that
<herman_> pochu: yeah i got decoration in that key
<ubotu> New bug: #108884 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  unopkg.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in uno_threadpool_enter()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108884
<ubotu> New bug: #108885 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-voikko failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108885
<ubotu> New bug: #108886 in language-support-fi (main) "[apport]  package language-support-fi failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108886
<ubotu> New bug: #108887 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108887
<ubotu> New bug: #108888 in initramfs-tools (main) "Still calls /sbin/update-grub rather then /usr/sbin/update-grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108888
<ubotu> New bug: #108889 in gnome-hearts (universe) "[apport]  gnome-hearts crashed with SIGSEGV in cards_image_from_file()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108889
<pochu> herman_: I think that's a problem in your xorg.conf, which will be solved if you activate the nvidia driver with restricted-manager
<ubotu> New bug: #108891 in update-manager (main) "7.04 cant find the partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108891
<herman_> pochu: its already on right. restricted-manager says its in use and all the other fancy stuff works (quite quickly too)
<herman_> but i can turn it off and turn it on again if you think that might work
<pochu> herman_: the fact that restricted-manager says it's in use doesn't mean it has been activate by it ;)
<herman_> maybe its because i upgraded instead of a fresh install
<herman_> ok :)
<pochu> herman_: do you have Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" in the Screen section in your xorg.conf ?
<herman_> nope
<pochu> herman_: I think you need it. Add it, or use the restricted-manager
<herman_> ok
<herman_> let me try
<herman_> i'll let you know
<pochu> herman_: and let me know if it works ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #108892 in kdebase (main) "customized konqueror menus get changed back to kubuntu default version on each konqueor update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108892
<herman_> pochu: yay that fixed it
<herman_> i just removed nvidia and put it back with the restricted manager and some extra stuff was added
<herman_> and everything works now
<herman_> thanks for you help :)
<herman_> i'll leave a comment at the bug too
<ubotu> New bug: #108893 in Ubuntu "KDE transparency effects linger after disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108893
<ubotu> New bug: #108895 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108895
<ubotu> New bug: #108896 in Ubuntu ""net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1" doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108896
<Nafallo> it does.
* Nafallo checks the bug
* Nafallo rejects it
<ubotu> New bug: #108897 in Ubuntu "wireless acpi toggle state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108897
<ubotu> New bug: #108898 in Ubuntu "Openoffice Dictionary Wizard Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108898
<ubotu> New bug: #108899 in br.ispell (main) "wrong dictionary PT_BR (is the same PT_PT)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108899
<ubotu> New bug: #108900 in pgadmin3 (universe) "feisty postgres 8.2 leaving other packages behind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108900
<ubotu> New bug: #108901 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108901
<ubotu> New bug: #108903 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108903
<ubotu> New bug: #108904 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo compresses .doc files less than MS Office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108904
<ubotu> New bug: #108905 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer.real crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108905
<ubotu> New bug: #108906 in Ubuntu "PCI PATA card - hde drive not found by Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108906
<ubotu> New bug: #108907 in aircrack-ng (universe) "Merge with 0.7-3 from debian unstable (#SA24880)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108907
<ubotu> New bug: #108908 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SystemError in setGamma()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108908
<pochu> herman_: cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #108902 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Unmounting external hd doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108902
<ubotu> New bug: #108911 in gnome-panel (main) "Problem with deskbar (no correctly initialized)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108911
<ubotu> New bug: #108909 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Can not run file.jar with sun java jre6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108909
<ubotu> New bug: #108910 in update-manager (main) "upgrade error from edgy server to feisty server becasue of at" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108910
<kbrooks> boo
<kbrooks> i'd like to do xfce bugs
<kbrooks> any idea?
<kbrooks> jrib, poke
<jrib> kbrooks: ow
<kbrooks> jrib, how do i jump into doing some xfce bugs? :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #108912 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor reports wrong upload/download speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108912
<ubotu> New bug: #108913 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108913
<pochu> jrib: you can go to a xfce package and triage the bugs
<pochu> what are you interested in?
<jrib> kbrooks: ^
<pochu> hmm, yeah
<pochu> jrib: sorry :)
<kbrooks> pochu, um, practically anything. i don't know what :-)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> kbrooks: this can be a start: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=xfce
<pochu> and you can join #xubuntu-devel and they will help you :)
<kbrooks> all right
<kbrooks> thx
<pochu> yw :)
<pochu> and if you want to join the bug triage forces, we have the BugSquad! :)
<pochu> !triage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !bugsquad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugsquad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !bug squad
<pochu> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<pochu> :/
<ubotu> New bug: #108914 in update-manager (main) "Edgy upgrade to Feisty: No second chance to update with the Update-manager if there is not enough space disk." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108914
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad <-- kbrooks
<Arby> pochu: it's in the topic :)
<Arby> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<Arby> oops sorry, wrong page
<kbrooks> pochu, rechecking: bug #96142,  what do i do if i successfuly duplicate that
<ubotu> Malone bug 96142 in xchat "X-Chat does not fully support irc: URI scheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96142
<kbrooks> (i have, BTW)
<Arby> kbrooks: leave a comment describing how you repeated it
<kbrooks> well, now see bug 96142
<ubotu> Malone bug 96142 in xchat "X-Chat does not fully support irc: URI scheme" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96142
<Arby> and (I think) change it's status to confirmed
<Arby> yep that's the idea
<kbrooks> I don't think 96142 can be fixed sanely at all
<kbrooks> (tradeoffs anyone?)
<Arby> if xchat makes logs anywhere then copies of those would probably help
<ubotu> New bug: #108915 in listen (universe) "Listen does not save settings when logging out while it's running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108915
<ubotu> New bug: #108916 in Ubuntu "DNS Addresses not retained in System Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108916
<Arby> but I've never used xchat
<kbrooks> Arby, pls pm me, in 5 seconds ...
<ubotu> New bug: #108917 in update-manager (main) "could not install 'python-imaging'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108917
<ubotu> New bug: #108918 in Ubuntu "Wrong permissions on ~/.local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108918
<ubotu> New bug: #108919 in ubiquity (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108919
<ryanakca> bug 108630 is a low priority bug, right? or should I have set it to medium?
<ubotu> Malone bug 108630 in kdebase "kicker has invalid dependencies" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108630
* ryanakca doesn't think it'll affect very many people...
<pochu> !info kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20 (feisty), package size 2026 kB, installed size 5936 kB
<kbrooks> bug #91044 i think bug reporter is confused and mixed up server names.
<ubotu> Malone bug 91044 in xchat "XChat cannot join Freenode upon program open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91044
<kbrooks> he actually must have typed /server irc.freenode.org
<kbrooks> and that must have timed out
<ubotu> New bug: #108920 in desktop-effects (main) "custom hotkeys disabled when desktop effects are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108920
<kbrooks> does anyone agree?
<kbrooks> bug #91044 i think bug reporter is confused and mixed up server names. he actually must have typed /server irc.freenode.org and that must have timed out.
<ubotu> Malone bug 91044 in xchat "XChat cannot join Freenode upon program open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91044
<Arby> kbrooks: ask the reporter to confirm exactly what they clicked/typed and where.
<Arby> make sure you it's clear what they did
<Arby> it could be user error but you can't be sure from that
<Arby> ryanakca: I agree it's low priority
<Arby> (I commented on it)
<ryanakca> kk
<Arby> but I've no idea if those deps are actually wrong
<Arby> I suspect not
<Arby> but we need a kde guru for that
* ryanakca nods... might just be a packaging thing...
<ryanakca> I don't see how kcontrol and kicker are intertwined, other than sharing libraries...
<Arby> I've no idea, I just did some poking to see what the deps actually were
<ubotu> New bug: #108925 in update-manager (main) "7.04 upgrade failed: installArchives() failed at flashplugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108925
<ubotu> New bug: #108922 in update-manager (main) "Update tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108922
<ubotu> New bug: #108923 in Ubuntu "Display not waking up after blanked screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108923
<ubotu> New bug: #108924 in eclipse (universe) "OutOfMemoryError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108924
<umarmung> hmm, there are a lot of bugs about metacity<->compiz shortcuts. Shouldn't they all be marked as dupes?
<umarmung> e.g. 108920, 103152, 105561 and 76965
<ubotu> New bug: #108926 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit ended unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108926
<pochu> bug 108920
<ubotu> Malone bug 108920 in desktop-effects "custom hotkeys disabled when desktop effects are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108920
<pochu> bug 103152, bug 105561 bug 76965
<ubotu> Malone bug 103152 in compiz "Viewports/Cube - Doesn't obey Workspace Keyboard Shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103152
<ubotu> Malone bug 105561 in compiz "compiz doesn't handle all keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105561
<ubotu> Malone bug 76965 in compiz "Metacity Keyboard Shortcuts manually defined in gconf (not capplet) do not work with Compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76965
<pochu> umarmung: I think 103152 isn't the same, but the others seems to be dups, yeah
<umarmung> so mark them as dupes of 76965?
<Arby> bug 108887, bug 108885 and bug 108886 are all the same user with the same failed upgrade
<ubotu> Malone bug 108887 in update-manager "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108887
<ubotu> Malone bug 108885 in openoffice.org-voikko "[apport]  package openoffice.org-voikko failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108885
<ubotu> Malone bug 108886 in language-support-fi "[apport]  package language-support-fi failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108886
<Arby> should I reject 2 and just work on the third?
<pochu> Arby: no, mark them as dups
<ubotu> New bug: #108927 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108927
<Arby> pochu: OK thanks
<pochu> mark as dups of that which have more info
<pochu> or a patch, or something :)
<pochu> and if all of theme are the same, then use the oldest ;)
<pochu> Arby: you're always welcome :)
<umarmung> 76965 looks best
<Arby> pochu: what status do I give them, we have logs, does that make them confirmed?
<ubotu> New bug: #108928 in Ubuntu "Scrambled Keys in feisty ubuntu desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108928
<pochu> Arby: I think so
<pochu> let me see
<ubotu> New bug: #108929 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes *very* often" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108929
<pochu> Arby: bug 76965 is already confirmed, what are you talking about?
<ubotu> Malone bug 76965 in compiz "Metacity Keyboard Shortcuts manually defined in gconf (not capplet) do not work with Compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76965
<Arby> pochu: I'm talking about  bug 108887 and friends
<ubotu> Malone bug 108887 in update-manager "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108887
<pochu> oh, hehe :)
<Arby> crossed conversations :)
<pochu> Arby: do the logs tell you they're dups?
<Arby> they're the same event
<pochu> ok
<Arby> user got confused and just kept hitting apport
<Arby> so it got reported 3 times
<pochu> hehe
<Arby> 108887 is the primary report
<Arby> 108885 and 108886 both appear there in main.log
<pochu> Arby: I don't know whether you should confirm it, since there is no other duplicate (those dups are by the same user) and I can't confirm it, so change it to unconfirmed
<Arby> OK
<pochu> Arby: and ask Michael in a comment what he thinks
<pochu> he's the update-manager expert
<Arby> he's going to have fun on MOnday then :)
<Arby> I've been feilding these all weekend
<pochu> :)
<pochu> I'm off now, see you!
<ubotu> New bug: #108933 in Ubuntu "no menu entry for bzflag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108933
<ubotu> New bug: #108934 in bzflag (universe) "no menu entry for bzflag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108934
<Pierre> hi
<Pierre> which package contains gnu/stubs.h?
<Pierre> it looks like there is a build mistake for amd64, __WORDSIZE is defined as 32bits (or __x86_64__ is not defined)
<Pierre> (feisty)
<mr_pouit> libc6-dev: usr/include/gnu/stubs.h
<ubotu> New bug: #108935 in partman-lvm (main) "Installer freezes after creating a new LV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108935
<ubotu> New bug: #108936 in Ubuntu "random resets during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108936
<Pierre> mr_pouit, thx
<erik> hi all :)
<erik> i think i found a mayor bug in the new NetworkManager applet in ubuntu 7.04
<erik> what now
<erik> ?
<rulus> erik: report it in launchpad, but check first to see if it's already reported or not
<mr_pouit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<Pierre> anyone with an amd64 to confirm this problem? no trace of __X86_64 and __WORDSIZE is then defined as 32bit
<erik> im not sure tough if its the network manager, or the driver for my wLan
<ubotu> New bug: #108938 in Ubuntu "python crashes while doing nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108938
<ubotu> New bug: #108939 in debian-installer (main) "Can't download with DAP (Download Accelerator Plus)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108939
<ubotu> New bug: #108940 in dictclient (main) "[apport]  package python-dictclient failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108940
<erik> its not in launchpad....
<ubotu> New bug: #108942 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108942
<Mithrandir> Pierre: hm?  What is the problem?
<Pierre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/108946
<ubotu> Malone bug 108946 in glibc "__x86_64__ not set (stubs.h and __WORDSIZE wrong) on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<erik> woops my bug is already there.... (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/97499)
<ubotu> Malone bug 97499 in network-manager "[Feisty]  System crash when NetworkManager tries to activate Wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Pierre> Mithrandir, worked fine before (earlier version), not sure what's wrong
<erik> is there anything i could do now? confirm it or anything?
<Arby> erik: yes leave a comment saying you can confirm the bug
<erik> ok
<erik> will do that
<kbrooks> hey bugs
<erik> and after that just wait untill i get an email or so?
<Mithrandir> Pierre: works fine for me.
<Arby> erik: and set it's status to confirmed
<Mithrandir> #include <stdio.h>
<Mithrandir> int main(int argc, char **argv)  {
<Mithrandir> #ifdef __x86_64__ printf("__x86_64__ set\n");
<Mithrandir> #endif return 0;
<Mithrandir> }
<Pierre> weird
<Mithrandir> (at least with proper line breaks)
<ubotu> New bug: #108943 in Ubuntu "long boot delay, similar to bug #106864" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108943
<ubotu> New bug: #108944 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "error when setting up the package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108944
<ubotu> New bug: #108945 in Ubuntu "Gnome restart when I press key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108945
<Pierre> Mithrandir, can you try http://phpfi.com/228906 too?
<Pierre> damned, it fails only on this box, something must be broken.
<Mithrandir> yeah, works fine for me.
<kbrooks> bug 108945: i put into needs info
<ubotu> Malone bug 108945 in Ubuntu "Gnome restart when I press key" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108945
<Pierre> ok, you can bogus my report I think. I'm reinstalling this one
<Pierre> sorry for the noise
<ubotu> New bug: #108948 in update-manager (main) "Error upgrading 6.10 x86_64 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108948
<ubotu> New bug: #108949 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108949
<Mithrandir> Pierre: sure, rejected.
<Pierre> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #108946 in glibc (main) "__x86_64__ not set (stubs.h and __WORDSIZE wrong) on amd64" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108946
<ubotu> New bug: #108947 in network-manager (main) "cannot receive ip address after resuming from hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108947
<ubotu> New bug: #108950 in Ubuntu "audacious crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108950
<ubotu> New bug: #108951 in gnome-applets (main) "Gnome drawer applet delays and unresponsiveness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108951
<ubotu> New bug: #108952 in gnome-applets (main) "the window of the weather applet should remember it's screen position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108952
<ubotu> New bug: #108953 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000015" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108953
<ubotu> New bug: #108954 in debian-installer (main) "Feisty install fails to configure console-setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108954
<ubotu> New bug: #108955 in Ubuntu "No easy way to reconfigure grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108955
<ubotu> New bug: #108956 in rhythmbox (main) "Japanese charectors do not show up in song titles." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108956
<ubotu> New bug: #108957 in beagle (main) "Beagle doesn't handle coma in mail folder name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108957
<ubotu> New bug: #108958 in kvm (universe) "kvm can not boot ubuntu CD and DVD on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108958
<ubotu> New bug: #108959 in Ubuntu "kiba-dock: Package request [needs-packaging] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108959
<ubotu> New bug: #108960 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crash on loading a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108960
<ubotu> New bug: #108961 in wacom-tools (main) "Pen no longer works after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108961
<ubotu> New bug: #108962 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108962
<ubotu> New bug: #108963 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108963
<ubotu> New bug: #108964 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge freezes at quit action" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108964
<ubotu> New bug: #108965 in hydrogen (universe) "[apport]  hydrogen crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::activate_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108965
<ubotu> New bug: #108966 in mplayer (multiverse) "Skins for mplayer - please add more or change the default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108966
<ubotu> New bug: #108967 in beryl-plugins (universe) "Beryl "Put" plugin problem with maximized windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108967
<ubotu> New bug: #108968 in ntp (main) "Cant' start ntp after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108968
<ubotu> New bug: #108969 in update-manager (main) "update-manager's KDE frontend directs bug reports to ubiquity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108969
<ubotu> New bug: #108970 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Sfnt_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108970
<ubotu> New bug: #108971 in mdadm (main) "software raid init script problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108971
<ubotu> New bug: #108972 in mono (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_mono.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108972
<ubotu> New bug: #108973 in mplayer (multiverse) "[feisty]  multimedia big problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108973
<ubotu> New bug: #108974 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108974
<ubotu> New bug: #108975 in openldap2.3 (main) "[apport]  package slapd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108975
<ubotu> New bug: #108976 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108976
<yuriy> autoreporting was left on for final?
<ubotu> New bug: #108977 in debian-installer (main) "eisty 7.04: deboostrap warning while installing base system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108977
<ubotu> New bug: #108978 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 fails if MailMan has shunted messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108978
<ubotu> New bug: #108979 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Feisty: using Tango icons in Gnome Theme cause disappearing icons in OpenOffice 2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108979
<ubotu> New bug: #108980 in Ubuntu "NTFS partition read only (no write) on Feisty clean install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108980
<ubotu> New bug: #108982 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythmbox doesn't see daap shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108982
<ubotu> New bug: #108983 in ubuntu-meta (main) "After upgrading, no window manager loaded at start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108983
<ubotu> New bug: #108984 in Ubuntu "Input/Output error during read on /dev/i2o/hda during Initial Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108984
<ubotu> New bug: #108985 in kde-systemsettings (main) "the Monitor & Display icon used in the control center is 16x16 pixels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108985
<ubotu> New bug: #108986 in gnome-panel (main) "I have no more the control panel in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108986
<ubotu> New bug: #108987 in gnomad2 (universe) "[apport]  gnomad2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108987
<ubotu> New bug: #108988 in gnomad2 (universe) "[apport]  gnomad2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108988
<ubotu> New bug: #108989 in Ubuntu "wireless stops when activating 3D screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108989
<ubotu> New bug: #108991 in exaile (universe) "[FEISTY] [EXAILE] Exaile cant read any cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108991
<ubotu> New bug: #108992 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Systemsettings crashes when clicking Desktop item with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108992
<ubotu> New bug: #108993 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet asks for non-empty password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108993
<ubotu> New bug: #108994 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetCommand()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108994
<ubotu> New bug: #108995 in tzdata (main) "Asks configuration questions at priority high on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108995
<ubotu> New bug: #108997 in Ubuntu "Display problems in Feisty (laptop, "no screens found")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108997
<ubotu> New bug: #108998 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108998
<ubotu> New bug: #108999 in beryl-settings (universe) "Beryl-settings-manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108999
<ubotu> New bug: #109000 in dansguardian (universe) "[apport]  package dansguardian failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109000
<ubotu> New bug: #109001 in ajaxterm (universe) "[apport]  ajaxterm.py crashed with error in self.socket.bind(self.server_address)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109001
<ubotu> New bug: #109002 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "crash using ssl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109002
<ubotu> New bug: #109003 in update-manager (main) "Distribution upgrade tool crashed on upgrade to Kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109003
<ubotu> New bug: #109004 in desktop-effects (main) "TV-out not working with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109004
<ubotu> New bug: #109005 in firefox (main) "Firefox always claims to have finished unexpectedly, but it didn't!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109005
<kbrooks> can anyone confirm #109005
<ubotu> New bug: #109006 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  tapioca" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109006
<ubotu> New bug: #109009 in tilp (universe) "[need-packing]  Tilp2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109009
<ubotu> New bug: #109010 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice crashes when using the wizard to add dictionaries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109010
<ubotu> New bug: #109011 in gaim (main) "Animate emoticones too fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109011
<ubotu> New bug: #109012 in Ubuntu "SMC USB wireless adapter smcwusb-g does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109012
<ubotu> New bug: #109013 in tzdata (main) "6.10 update manager cannot download tzdata update + cannot upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109013
<ubotu> New bug: #109015 in firefox (main) "Changing gtk themes results in scrolled web pages returning to top" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109015
<kbrooks> can anyone confirm bug #109005
<ubotu> Malone bug 109005 in firefox "Firefox always claims to have finished unexpectedly, but it didn't!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109005
<ubotu> New bug: #109014 in update-manager (main) "Update from Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109014
<cowbud> kbrooks: ill take a look
<kbrooks> cowbud, i gave an explanation. see last comment
<cowbud> someone already confirmed
<cowbud> but I just did it and I have the same reaction..
<cowbud> so what else do you need?
<kbrooks> i confirmed btw :-)
<cowbud> so what else did you need? :)
<kbrooks> cowbud, um, why not comment to at least increase the chances that the bug will be fixed?
<cowbud> alrighty
<ubotu> New bug: #109018 in network-manager (main) "wireless signal different from network-manager and Connection Properties: eth1 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109018
<ubotu> New bug: #109019 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_Call()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109019
<ubotu> New bug: #109020 in openoffice.org (main) "OO Math doesn 't paint some symbols " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109020
<ubotu> New bug: #109022 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver is not launched when I log in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109022
<ubotu> New bug: #109023 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes till it starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109023
<ubotu> New bug: #109024 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109024
<ubotu> New bug: #109025 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109025
<ubotu> New bug: #109026 in firefox (main) "crash in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109026
<cowbud> whatever happened to these bugs being automatically filed under which distro the user is using? I am still waiting for that launchpad feature!
<ubotu> New bug: #109027 in Ubuntu "Mouse, Keyboard disabled in Virtual PC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109027
<cowbud> it would make a lot of things easier..
<ubotu> New bug: #109028 in rhythmbox (main) "crashes after upgrade from xbuntu 06.10 to 07.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109028
<ubotu> New bug: #109029 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109029
<ubotu> New bug: #109030 in Ubuntu "unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109030
<ubotu> New bug: #109031 in udev (main) "custom rules file ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109031
<ubotu> New bug: #109032 in Ubuntu "Cannot remove Kopete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109032
<ubotu> New bug: #109033 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "e1000  high latency problem, msi error on boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109033
<ubotu> New bug: #109035 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109035
<ubotu> New bug: #109036 in Ubuntu "probleme login password  entered ubuntu 7.04 keybord us  but i m french  after the login and password is good" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109036
<ubotu> New bug: #109037 in Ubuntu "update-manage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109037
<ubotu> New bug: #109042 in konq-kim (universe) "[apport]  package konq-kim failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109042
<ubotu> New bug: #109039 in gnome-panel (main) "USB mouse doesn't work spontaniously / then system doesn't shut off properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109039
<ubotu> New bug: #109040 in Ubuntu "USB mouse doesn't work spontaniously / then system doesn't shut off properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109040
<ubotu> New bug: #109043 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109043
<ubotu> New bug: #109044 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109044
<ubotu> New bug: #109045 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109045
<ubotu> New bug: #109046 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "Missing button labels in OpenOffice.org en_GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109046
<ubotu> New bug: #109047 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109047
<ubotu> New bug: #109048 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  blobby2" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109048
<ubotu> New bug: #109050 in debian-installer (main) "Boot after Alternate Install Failed with 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109050
<ubotu> New bug: #109051 in amarok (main) "Amarok UI bogged down when playing mms internet radio stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109051
<ubotu> New bug: #109052 in gnome-media (main) "Soud Blaster live 24bits USB not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109052
<ubotu> New bug: #109053 in spamass-milter (universe) "[apport]  package spamass-milter failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109053
<ubotu> New bug: #109055 in evolution (main) "Evolution Doesn't Sync Categories Tungsten T3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109055
<ubotu> New bug: #109056 in debfoster (universe) "human intervention is required during a purge of debfoster" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109056
<ubotu> New bug: #109057 in Ubuntu "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in ConnectHandler::connectionIsUpEventHandlerThreadSafe()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109057
<kbrooks> bug #109005
<ubotu> Malone bug 109005 in firefox "Firefox always claims to have finished unexpectedly, but it didn't!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109005
<ubotu> New bug: #109058 in gnomebaker (universe) "Cannot add songs in Gnomebaker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109058
<ubotu> New bug: #109059 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "The content of a folder has disappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109059
<ubotu> New bug: #109060 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  youtranslate" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109060
<ubotu> New bug: #109061 in kdebase (main) "New kde logout dialog does not work with internationalization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109061
<ubotu> New bug: #109062 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109062
<ubotu> New bug: #109063 in Ubuntu "External HDDs don't automatically mount and create the usual shortcuts in Fiercy Fawn 7.04 Ubuntu when plugged into USB-port" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109063
<ubotu> New bug: #109064 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Boot-up option 'Start or install Ubuntu' scares new users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109064
<ubotu> New bug: #109065 in gmail-notify (universe) "[apport]  notifier.py crashed with GError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109065
<ubotu> New bug: #109066 in rt2500 (universe) "version mismatch with module installed with kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109066
<ubotu> New bug: #109067 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109067
<ubotu> New bug: #109068 in Ubuntu "Gnome random screen / window distortion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109068
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-14
<secretlondon> apport is taking 90% of my cpu, weird..
<Kill_X> secretlondon: seems as if it's collecting a crashdump
<secretlondon> yeah but its not doing anything
<secretlondon> (visibly)
<Kill_X> wait a bit, sometimes it takes quite a while
<secretlondon> oh its now apport-gtk
<secretlondon> i guess something is happening ;)
<Kill_X> ;)
<secretlondon> it was a firefox crash (although I'd already closed firefox)
<secretlondon> I can judge computer resources by fan speed - I barely need to look at system monitor ;)
<Kill_X> anyone wants to have a look on #216999 ? Something really odd is going on with compiz-plugins @ 8.04 :o
<secretlondon> I don't have any machines capable of running compiz :(
<secretlondon> bug #216999
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216999 in compiz-plugins "Decoration Plugin: Window shadow color is not displayed as set in plugin properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216999
<Kill_X> got this weird bug
<Kill_X> window shadows are yellow or pink
<secretlondon> yeah I read, I've just said you should add a screenshot
<Kill_X> yepp I'm on it
<Kill_X> great, now I've got another case
<Kill_X> no window-shadows at all
<Kill_X> but all menushadows took over the pink one's :)
<Kill_X> be right back
<greg-g> if I see a bug with a .crash report attached, could I just download that and double click on it to report it to LP?
<secretlondon> greg-g think so
<greg-g> ok, I did, but it didn't do anything after it was uploading to LP.  how did it know who to report it as?
<greg-g> bug 111663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111663 in mono "Doing nothing." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111663
<secretlondon> it's reported as the person logged in
<greg-g> logged in where?  I mean, I double clicked, apport asked if I wanted to report it, I click yes, then it was uploading information to LP, but then nothing.
<secretlondon> but it asks you for comments etc, it opens a new tab in firefox
<greg-g> it must not have... I'll try it again
<secretlondon> is your default browser set up okay? I've had problems as they haven't updated the link to it when the directory has changed because of the change in beta number
<greg-g> I closed firefox to see what happens this time
<greg-g> i'm in gutsy right now actually, so that should be ok I think
<greg-g> ok, yeah, it finished uploading and nothing happened
<secretlondon> weird
<secretlondon> it's supposed to open a browser page
<greg-g> yeah, I think I've done it before
 * greg-g is confused
<secretlondon> once my stupidly large fishfox core dump has finished uploading I'll have a go
<secretlondon> firefox
 * secretlondon has no idea where fishfox came from
<greg-g> haha, I want to see a fishfox
<secretlondon> oh i've just got 502 bad gateway from apport
<greg-g> interesting
<secretlondon> i'm trying to upload the mono one now
<greg-g> thanks secretlondon
<Kill_X> k, updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/216999
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216999 in compiz-plugins "Decoration Plugin: Window shadow color is not displayed as set in plugin properties" [Undecided,New]
<Kill_X> got the screenshots online
<secretlondon> greg-g bug #217012
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217012 in mono "mono crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217012
<secretlondon> on edgy
<greg-g> secretlondon: aweseome, thanks!
<secretlondon> I wonder if apport can handle stuff that old
<RAOF> secretlondon: Apport can't really handle mono :(
<RAOF> Because the really interesting part is generally in the managed backtrace, which apport (certianly circa Edgy) throws away.
<greg-g> I was hoping it would be able to find a duplicate for me :)
<secretlondon> well its a crash file, probably not from apport. I've downloaded from the bug and uploaded using hardy apport
<secretlondon> I think Kathy's comment is random, and unconnected to mono
<secretlondon> as she's not the original reporter
<greg-g> secretlondon: good catch :)
<greg-g> whoops
<secretlondon> night
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216891 <-- bug or feature? :o
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216891 in ubuntu "sudo cpu on shh -X in ubuntu 8.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kill_X> repost: 216891, any comments?
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216891
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216891 in ubuntu "executing a sudo command over a "ssh -X" connection 2 times in row in background results in massive CPU usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hyperair> I'd like to raise this issue: Bug #185854
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<hyperair> it's where gnome-system-tools does not add a "auto <iface>" line to /etc/network/interfaces after configuring
<hyperair> there's a patch and a deb compiled with the patch there already, so is there any way the fix could make it to hardy?
<hyperair> otherwise manual configuration of network will be broken when hardy finally gets released
<greg-g> hyperair: do you happen to know when it was declined for Hardy by pedro?
<greg-g> but, the Sponsors for Main are subscribed, so the people who are able to do the inclusion are now informed.
<greg-g> hyperair: and best place to ask if a certain fix will be in hardy is #ubuntu-devel
<hyperair> alright i'll go
<hyperair> thanks for the info
<hyperair> and no i don't know when it was declined for hardy
<greg-g> no worries, hope it works out
<hyperair> but it was sometime earlier
<greg-g> ok, I would mention that when you talk to someone in -devel
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> okay
<greg-g> "I would mention that it was declined a while ago, possibly before the debdiff was created" < is a clearer way of saying what I said
<Arby> any opinions on bug 217093?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217093 in update-manager "[Hardy] java in firefox fails after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217093
<Arby> I'm not convinced it belongs to update-manager
<Arby> but where does it belong?
<Arby> java, firefox?
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<andre_> can someone reproduce http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527538 in evolution? i can't in gnome svn trunk so i wonder whether it's downstream... :-/
<ubotu> Gnome bug 527538 in BugBuddyBugs "BCC account settings not working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> andre_: I doubt it's downstream, we don't patch evolution
<andre_> yeah, i expected an answer like that :)
<andre_> k, i should find more people running 2.22.x on other distros then....
<seb128> andre_: similar bug, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274052
<ubotu> Gnome bug 274052 in Mailer "BCC (and signature) ignored when starting from command line" [Normal,Reopened]
<seb128> andre_: maybe those guys start the composer directly?
<seb128> andre_: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502913 comes from mandriva
<ubotu> Gnome bug 502913 in Mailer "Always carbon-copy (cc) option does not work anymore" [Normal,New]
<andre_> hmm. seems like i should investigate. thanks for the pointers :)
<seb128> andre_: the new one has details on how to trigger it
<seb128> andre_: it says it's specific to some accounts, etc
<rchf> been digging around for a place to mention my Hardy Heron bug.  Should I do it on #ubuntu-bugs-announce (no one there) or is there a web page somewhere?
<james_w> rchf: here is fine
<rchf> thx
<james_w> however mentioning bugs isn't guaranteed to get them fixed
<rchf> :-))))
<rchf> Hardy Heron Beta does not install an ethernet driver to run a Dell e1705 laptop's ethernet or 802.11b devices.  Ubuntu 7 (last version) does install the needed ethernet driver.
<rchf> also there is no option for a 1440x900 screen in any Ubuntu distribution.
<james_w> have you reported these bugs to launchpad?
<rchf> I just found launchpad but it did not look promising with two subscribers (maybe I found the wrong page?).
<james_w> can you give the bug number please?
<rchf> I did not report the bug at launchpad bec it did not look like the right place - I'll go see what URL seems to be a reporting interface (suggestions welcome).
<james_w> well, what driver/chipset is the ethernet card?
<rchf> broadcom
<rchf> I'll look for more info
<james_w> and if you start the "Hardware Drivers" program is it listed?
<james_w> (System->Administration)
<rchf> looking thanks....
<rchf> since I replaced Ubuntu 8 with Ubuntu 7 on the machine in question I don't know that I can answer your question exactly.  Error may have been mine.  Seems there is a "System->Administration->Restricted Hardware Drivers" page now (I am used to Ubuntu 6.10 LTS), which shows two unused restricted drivers.  The drivers for the "Broadcom 43xx chipset family" has an unchecked option.  The "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is also unchecked
<rchf> .  This is the status on Ubuntu 7.  I will reinstall Ubuntu 8 and see if perhaps this is what I need to do to get the ethernet card working on that OS and then return.
<rchf> that will take a "while" though.
<rchf> maybe a few days.  Thanks.
<pschulz01> Hello.. wwhat category in the gnome bugzilla does the 'intlclock' come under?
<seb128> pschulz01: what do you call "intlclock"?
<pochu> pschulz01: gnome-panel
<pochu> morning seb :)
<seb128> hey pochu
<pschulz01> pochu:
<pschulz01> pochu: I love the new intlclock.. except it seems to be anckored on the left.. hmm interesting..
<pschulz01> The installed Hardy desktop is OK.. might just be in the livecd/installer.
<Iulian> Heya
<JohnPhys> Are there plans to include the fix to bug #195052 in hardy, even though hardy is now in final freeze?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195052 in inkscape "Latex formula does not work on Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195052
<seb128> JohnPhys: not likely in the current state, somebody should open an ubuntu task and subscribe the sponsor team to it
<secretlondon> JohnPhys, no idea, it'll need someone to do some work on it
<greg-g> JohnPhys: it appears there is no task against the Ubuntu package of inkscape.  It appears that the patch should be committed in the .46 branch, which is what is in Hardy
<JohnPhys> Thanks for the info, though I have to admit I find it a bit confusing, as the bug is labeled "fix released" in the "inkscape" branch of 0.46, so I guess the patch just needs to be pulled over to the hardy repos?
<greg-g> yeah, that is confusing, according to this: https://code.launchpad.net/inkscape/main .46 was released March 11, and the version in hardy is from April 7 (from: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/0.46-0ubuntu2
<greg-g> but the comment from (I assume) a dev saying it was in .46 "I committed this to trunk and 046_release_branch as well." was on April 8
<JohnPhys> Yeah, I figured it might take some time to "trickle in", but then I read about the feature freeze, so I thought I should ask.  I'm not a dev, and know painfully little about making debdiffs and such, but this is a "showstopper" bug for me (LaTeX + inkscape = good thesis diagrams :) ), so I was hoping if I asked nicely a kind dev would get this uploaded.  How can I find out who maintains inkscape in ubuntu?
<greg-g> pedro_: by default are we supposed to close crash reports that fail retraces?
<pedro_> greg-g: on firefox, yes
<greg-g> pedro_: ok, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<secretlondon> JohnPhys, it'll say who maintains it on launchpad (somewhere)
<JohnPhys> secretlondon:  It says "Maintainer:  Ubuntu Core Developers".  I'm hoping to avoid sending a message to hundreds of people if sending a message to 1 will do the job :)
<james_w> one of the inkscape devs is also an Ubuntu core-dev
<greg-g> pedro_: should I add you response to the wiki page Bugs/Responses for "Firefox crash report that fails backtrace"?
<secretlondon> maybe Bryce Harrington
<greg-g> s/you/your/
<pedro_> greg-g: sure, that'd be nice :-)
<greg-g> got it :)
<pedro_> thanks you
<secretlondon> In fact I think a few ubuntu devs are involved in inkscape upstream
<secretlondon> it was last uploaded by Kees Cook
<JohnPhys> secretlondon:  Ah, ok.  He's commented on an inkscape bug I filed (#205667) and helped me out with obtaining a backtrace, maybe he'll be able to help.
<secretlondon> that bug is high priority actually
<JohnPhys> secretlondon: which one?  Bug #205667 ?
<secretlondon> JohnPhys, he says he's an inkscape dev, and his irc name is bryyce
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205667 in inkscape "Inkscape crashes when using 3d box after attempting to render latex, gears, tree, barcode, maybe others." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205667
<secretlondon> JohnPhys, yep, that one
<secretlondon> he's on pst though, utc -7
<secretlondon> I'd try him first
<JohnPhys> secretlondon:  Thanks.  I actually care more about #195052 though, as I don't plan to use that 3d box much :)  I just discovered 205667 accidentally when testing the Latex stuff.
<JohnPhys> Thanks everyone for your time and help, it's very much appreciated!
<secretlondon> JohnPhys, sure. It could be an easy patch, but as he knows the program intimately..
<JohnPhys> yeah, to my untrained eye it looks like it's just replacing a python script that is specific to that task only, so I think it's a pretty low risk patch.
<JohnPhys> time to boot to hardy though
<greg-g> pedro_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses  "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses"
<greg-g> erm, "Firefox crash report that fails retrace"
<pedro_> greg-g: rock on!
<qense> I can't find anything in the error logs of bug 216272 It seems like kern.log isn't complete though.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216272 in hal "internal error failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216272
<qense> any thoughts on what to do next?
<greg-g> no problem, it was mainly for my future reference. oh, and the greater good of course ;)
<greg-g> qense: in what way is kern.log not complete?
<qense> it looks like it's cut off
<greg-g> at the end?
<qense> yes
<qense> and there is nothing of 10:03, the time at which he tried to run hal in verbose mode
<greg-g> gotcha
<greg-g> can't hurt to ask them I suppose
<qense> I think I'll ask him if he really runs hal with sudo, since it seems like it can't set the gruoup id because of its permissions
<greg-g> pedro_: just making sure: so basically any firefox bug with the tag "apport-failed-retrace" should be set to invalid?  just making sure it is that straight forward.  (this assumes there hasn't been any additional helpful information added to the bug of course)
<pedro_> greg-g: yeah, unless it's a duplicate which should be marked as such
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> thanks
<greg-g> pedro_: please advise, bug 217089
<ubotu> Bug 217089 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/217089 is private
<pedro_> greg-g: there's a better trace on bug 209372 , looks like a dup of it
<ubotu> Bug 209372 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/209372 is private
<greg-g> pedro_: oh yeah, thats the one i forgot to mark a dupilcate :(
<pedro_> no need to re-retrace it
<pochu> seb128, james_w: what have you decided regarding bug 215714? I wonder if it's too late for this change. If you are going to change it, please let me know so I can have a phatch package ready for upload (and an exception granted)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215714 in nautilus-python "The path for python extensions should reflect the 2.0 api" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215714
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<secretlondon> could someone try and confirm bug #188534 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188534 in nano "[hardy] nano Error reading ~/.nano_history: Permission denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188534
<secretlondon> you should just open it from the command line and get an error
<pochu> secretlondon: I don't have that file... so no error
<pochu> (I don't use nano)
<secretlondon> okay, if you open nano again do you get the error?
<secretlondon> something is writing the history file with root ro perms
<secretlondon> but I'm surprised there aren't more reports
<pochu> I've created ~/foo with nano and I still don't have that file
<secretlondon> oh weird
 * secretlondon scratches her head
<secretlondon> pochu thanks
<hggdh> what about running 'sudo nano xxx'?
<hggdh> you are still under your home dir
<hggdh> and now root has written the file
<hggdh> BTW -- secretlondon -- Andre, upstream, states he also has the e-d-s loop problem. Good thing for us, he will help drive it
<secretlondon> yeah but I'd rather not run under sudo if I don't need to, and I was trying to work out how to fix the bug
<secretlondon> hggdh I read that :)
<hggdh> ah, he is also here :-)
<secretlondon> I prob didn't explain it properly, it only complains when run without root perms, as the history file seems to be unreadable for a normal user
<zxc`> I guys I encountered some problems w/ audio using snd_hda intel
<zxc`> looking on launchpad I saw that this is a note bug but i didn't find a solution
<hggdh> well, the only way a file gets owned by somebody else is somebody else created/wrote to it
<secretlondon> hggdh, nano should be able to cope with being run as a user and with sudo without failing though. Maybe it does this if the first time it is run it is run with sudo
<hggdh> yes, may be indeed
<secretlondon> google finds mentions of this going back to 06, it's new to me in hardy, but  it appears to have existed before
<hggdh> do you have a .nanorc?
<secretlondon> not in ~
<andre_> hggdh: well, i also run into the e-a-n issue (though not already when logging in to the desktop but when starting evo). tried to get traces, but they were not useful...
<thekorn> secretlondon, I can reproduce your nano bug
<secretlondon> the korn great
<hggdh> hi andre_
<thekorn> secretlondon, do you have a bug number, so I can add the steps to reproduce it?
<secretlondon> andre_ that sounds like a different thing. This is e-d-s looping when gnome starts
<secretlondon> thekorn bug #188534
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188534 in nano "[hardy] nano Error reading ~/.nano_history: Permission denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188534
<andre_> hmm
<hggdh> andre_: yes, I saw that, and I was happy (well, not that somebody else had it, but because someone that is heard had it)
<hggdh> oops
<thekorn> secretlondon, thanks
<andre_> time will tell if it's the same issue
<hggdh> andre_: are you also running Hardy?
 * secretlondon nods. 
<secretlondon> I tried killing e-a-n today and it did kill e-d-s again
<hggdh> which, for me, means it is very early in the startup...
<andre_> hggdh: no, not running ubuntu here
<hggdh> what/what version? Perhaps there they would have reported it already
<andre_> svn trunk
<hggdh> ah. A bit more up-to-date, then ;-)
<secretlondon> thekorn: thanks
<thekorn> secretlondon, you are welcome
<hggd1> darn, my 24-hour internet at the hotel just ended :-(
<hggd1> another 15 euros down the drain
<thekorn> my clock/weather applet in the top right corner of the panel freezes when I click on it, against which package should bugs be filed?
<secretlondon> gnome-applets?
<thekorn> right, found it
<thekorn> I think it should be gnome-panel
<bdmurray> That's where I recall seeing them before
<Gnine> gnome-panel calendar - weather applet panel display icon does not show on panel - 8.04 64bit 2.6.24-16-generic
<james_w> pochu: yeah, I wan't to get it in, afflux was working on a fix.
<james_w> pochu: sistpoty's comment confuses me slightly, does this have motu-release approval? Does it not need it?
<prana> thekorn: I noticed that last night too... seems to be blocked on a futex call.
<thekorn> prana, do you know if there is an open bugreport,
<thekorn> or if some debugging is needed
<prana> thekorn: i didn't check... i restarted the panel and it seemed to go away... and it's sort of working right now.
<prana> thekorn: it might also have something to do with evolution (which the applet consults with to see if there are any appointments for the day.)
<thekorn> restarting the panel doe not help for me, still reproducable
<thekorn> ah ok, evolution might be the point, let's check this
<prana> yeah, while it's hanging, try "ps aux | grep evo"
 * prana also hasn't logged in/out for a few days, despite taking various updates.
<thekorn> prana, yeah, if i turn off the google calendar plugin in evolution, everything works fine
<prana> thekorn: ah... hm. yes, i have that enabled too. it looked so cool :-)
<Arby> mvo: ping?
<prana> interestingly the google calendar events don't seem to show up in the list of appointments either.
<Arby> mvo: what's your opinion on bug 192098
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192098 in update-manager "update-manager confused about package origins" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192098
<prana> they make the day bold but don't show up as appointments.
<mvo> Arby: hello! I wonder if the version of the local installed one and the version of the remote one are identical
<mvo> Arby: that is a case where apt gets easily confused, it expects that two identical versions are identical packages
<Arby> mvo: given that it's a home made package is it update-managers problem?
<mvo> Arby: I would say no, also it *might* be wishlist/low because could handle the situation better - but then I think we have (currently) more pressing issues :)
<Arby> oh absolutely
<Arby> I'm jut working through trying to clean up the 'New' bug list
<Arby> I'll mark it as wishlist/low then
<Arby> mvo: while we're on the subject, what is your preferred work flow for bugs?
<Arby> there are a lot of bugs with status high/medium
<Arby> but still marked new
<Arby> I'd prefer to work in a way that makes it easiest for you to fix down the line
<Gnine> bug 216197
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216197 in gnome-panel "no weather information in gnome panel" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216197
<Gnine> meh
<Gnine> the icon was there 2 days ago, though..
<james_w> sorry for asking again, but is bug 215751 visible to anyone in bugsquad yet?
<ubotu> Bug 215751 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/215751 is private
<Arby> james_w: I can read it
<james_w> Arby: cool, could you do your thing so that I would be able to work on it please?
<Arby> erm, what thing would that be?
<Arby> private bugs are a new thing and I've been away for a while
<james_w> I don't know the process, sorry.
<Arby> I've found a check box that says 'this bug should be private'
<james_w> I thought apport bugs were private to start with as they may contain private data, so someone could check for that and then make them public
<bdmurray> Arby: you'll want to look for private information in the crash report first
<james_w> hi bdmurray
<Arby> bdmurray: ok, checking
<Arby> private == passwords etc yes?
<bdmurray> This one has been retracted successfully so you there is no coredump to look at
<bdmurray> Arby: that's correct - passwords, financial account information etc....
<Arby> so is it only the coredump that would contain sensitive info?
<bdmurray> no, the stacktrace could also so you that should be checked
<Arby> checked that, nothing obvious
<bdmurray> Then you can unmark it as private
<bdmurray> hi james_w
<Arby> bdmurray: thanks
<Arby> I've learnt something new today
<Arby> james_w: done
<james_w> thanks team
<Arby> mvo: what are your thoughts on bug 95327?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95327 in update-manager "Modal dialogs appear on the current workspace and not on the one of the parent application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95327
<Arby> can probably be closed, just needs an yes or no from you
<ramvi> How can I help out solve bug #217408 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217408 in ubuntu "No audio out on Macbook Pro (1st edition 17")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217408
<ramvi> Should I attach some files?
<bdmurray> ramvi: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ramvi> bdmurray: I just need to know what logs you need
<bdmurray> ramvi: and it says that on that page in the "Reporting Sound Bugs" part
<bdmurray> james_w: Could you add a test case section to the description of bug 153625?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153625 in ca-certificates "update-ca-certificates error. ca-certificates.crt empty (with pt_BR locale)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153625
<pochu> james_w: he's delegating the approval on the Desktop Team (that is, seb128)
<james_w> pochu: ah, ok, thanks. I'll talk to seb tomorrow.
<james_w> bdmurray: you mean a way to reproduce, or the testing that should be done when verifying the SRU?
<bdmurray> james_w: right, a way to recreate the bug and verfiy it is fixed
<james_w> bdmurray: sure, can it wait until tomorrow?
<bdmurray> james_w: of course, the test case just helps getting the fix verified.  You can see an example in bug 211978
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211978 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work immediately after running do-release-upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211978
<james_w> bdmurray: ah, thanks for the example. I'll do it first thing tomorrow. I don't think wine and SRU verification go well together
<bdmurray> james_w: nope, not that well. ;)
<secretlondon> what package should usb storage issues be filed against?
<secretlondon> looks like a mount issue
<secretlondon> bug #212502
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212502 in ubuntu "Old mountpoints are no longer removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212502
<brookiemonsta> Anybody here know anything about the missing pand binary in the latest bluez-utils packages?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-15
<greg-g> can you tell I have a paper due soon? my bug triaging numbers just went up :)
 * greg-g will finally be able to confirm bugs on hardy at home, upgrading the desktop
<DOOM_NX> good morning everyone :)
<Iulian> Hello
<secretlondon> hi
<Iulian> Hey secretlondon :)
<afflux> morning
<james_w> hi afflux
<james_w> I'm testing your nautilus-python fix now, and then I'll pass it on for sponsoring.
<afflux> james_w: cool!
<afflux> james_w: btw. I've uploaded a better patch to the upstream bugtracker which determines the path via pkg-config
<afflux> (as you suggested IIRC)
<james_w> afflux: great, it's good to know this will be fixed properly.
<afflux> huh, I found weird thinges in quodlibet's sourcecode: gst.element_make_from_uri(gst.URI_SRC,"file:///Sebastian/Droge/please/choke/on/a/bucket/of/cocks", ""):
<james_w> oh dear
<slomo_> afflux: yes, the author has some personal problems with me it seems ;)
<afflux> slomo_: hm, aha *g*
<afflux> slomo_: the author has some other problems too: he has a completely setup trac but it's bugtracker is just closed. The ML is quite unresponsive on my bugs
<slomo_> *shrug* :)
<Arby> mvo; what info would you need for bug 217640?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217640 in update-manager "update-manager locks itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217640
<Arby> could someone look at bug 217259 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217259 in update-manager "upgrade crash after upgrade Kubuntu_64 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217259
<Arby> the reporters name seems odd.
<Arby> it links through to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu_
<Arby> just don't want to tread on any toes
<mvo> Arby: for #217259 I would like to have the logs
<Arby> mvo: does u-m still log to /var/log/dist-upgrade even for regular updates?
<mvo> Arby: no, right. I misread the report then
<mvo> Arby: the failures in #217259 looks like they are all in third party urls in his sources.list
<Arby> I agree, it just seems an odd user account that's all
<mvo> Arby: disabling those should be enough
<Arby> I thought someone had maybe left a note to self
<mvo> Arby: heh :) yeah, the user account is odd
<Arby> fair enough.
<Arby> I'll comment and probably close in a few days
<Arby> mvo: guesses on 217640?
<Arby> seems like a regular update with odd locking behaviour
 * Arby back to work
<mvo> Arby: yeah, missing feature, it should check beforehand. but I think in hardy its not too bad because we show when a package manager is working in the notification area now
<afflux> anyone knows bug 211091? I suppose this is rather a gtk bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211091 in gajim "status list displays off screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211091
<james_w> afflux: it could be either I guess
<james_w> also, your patch got uploaded, thanks!
<afflux> great!
<seb128> afflux: that's a duplicate
<afflux> seb128: that's what I suspected. Have you get the master?
<seb128> afflux: looking
<afflux> thanks!
<seb128> afflux: bug #17591
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 17591 in gtk+2.0 "Write speed menu drawn half empty" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17591
<afflux> ah, cool, thanks!
<seb128> you are welcome
<Nafallo> one less bug for me.
<Nafallo> thanks afflux and seb128 :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<afflux> Nafallo: I'm currently looking at some gajim bugs, hope you don't mind :)
<Nafallo> afflux: happy for it. I looked a bit last weekend, but appreciate help :-)
<Nafallo> afflux: just ping me if you need an upload or anything :-)
<Nafallo> it's a bzr-managed package.
<afflux> okay
<Nic2> Hi there, i've a strange bug using Ubuntu 8.04 and i need assistance to report it
<james_w> Nic2: can you describe the bug please?
<Nic2> yes, i have a VAIO VGN-N250FH and i'm using an external Dell 22'' monitor, with the laptop screen switched off from the "Screen and Resolution" tool, i have Extra effects switched ON. From time to time without any special pattern my screen gets completely GRAY or BLACK. Music still working on the background but i'm unable to do anything else except CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to kill X, when the gdm restarts the screen remains BLACK
<syke> hi
<Nic2> I'm not really sure, but this happens when using EXTRA effects and MAYBE when having VirtualBox running
<syke> I'm concerned that with the release next week, two critical bugs I'm running into won't be fixed
<seb128> Nic2: could be a video driver issue, which one do you use?
<bdmurray> syke: which 2 are those?
<Nic2> Once it went black when adding a tab to firefox, another time when opening a menu in Rhythmbox, and another time when going to Next Song in it
<Nic2> i have an intel 950 card i think
<syke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/197558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197558 in linux "ssb module breaks BCM4328 with ndiswrapper (regression from 2.6.24-10)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> Nic2: open a bug on xorg attaching the xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log and look in syslog too maybe if there is extra details there
<Nic2> here https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg/+bugs ?
<syke> and I ran into a new one on saturday when the -16 kernel was installed -- my X won't start up any more. booting into the -15 kernel fixes the problem
<syke> it appears as tho the nvidia kernel module doesn't load
<seb128> Nic2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug
<syke> I've been using hardy for months with no nvidia driver problems, it just started on saturday
<greg-g> syke: is there a bug report for your nvidia problem?
<syke> I'm all up to date, tried several suggested things, nothing has fixed it so far
<syke> greg-g: I've been trying to find one, but there doesn't seem to be one so far
<greg-g> syke: then reporting it would help us tremendously
<Nic2> thanks a lot ﻿seb128 continue the EXCELLENT work!!!
<greg-g> syke: be sure to include all the steps you already tried (and be explicit with the steps, logs would be great)
<seb128> Nic2: you are welcome
<bdmurray> syke: there are few comments indicating that bug 197558 is fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197558 in linux "ssb module breaks BCM4328 with ndiswrapper (regression from 2.6.24-10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197558
 * greg-g just cut the number of mit-scheme bugs by two-thirds, woot!  (yes, there were only 3 bugs)
<syke> ah, found the nvidia problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/215778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia module fails to load" [Undecided,Invalid]
<syke> will try the fix it suggests. weird that it didn't come up in my previous launchpad searches
<bdmurray> Invalid bug reports are hidden from default searchs I believe.
<syke> ah. it was a real bug, just resolved by replacing a bad package.
<syke> anyways, 197558 isn't fixed
<greg-g> do you get the error mentioned in the bug report? "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<greg-g> erm, thats not the error I mean
<greg-g> sorry
<syke> never saw that with my nvidia issue, no. but it sounds like that one will be resolved.
<greg-g> I misspoke, ignore me right now
<syke>  /ignore greg-g!*@*
<syke> ;)
<greg-g> :)
<syke> on this ndiswrapper issue, I and several others still have the problem
<bdmurray> From what I saw the majority of the commenters in the bug you mentioned indicate it is resovled.
<syke> except for the last one before my newly added comment
<syke> brb
<bdmurray> james_w: just to be clear installing ca-certificates from proposed is enough to verify the fix for bug 153625?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153625 in ca-certificates "update-ca-certificates error. ca-certificates.crt empty (with pt_BR locale)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153625
<james_w> bdmurray: yes, but the versions in proposed are not satisfactory.
<james_w> how should that be reflected in the status? In progress?
<james_w> there's new versions there that are waiting for review and sponsoring in to -proposed
<bdmurray> At a minimum removing the "verification-needed" tag should happen, but I also think marking all the tasks as "In Progress" would be appropriate.
<bdmurray> Well, maybe removing the SRU verification team too?  That is how the team ends up getting bug mail about it.
<james_w> bdmurray: ok, thanks.
<james_w> bdmurray: I can't unsubscribe the team, so you will have to do that if it is needed.
<bdmurray> I think it'll be fine with them subscribed
<sbarjola> hi all
<sbarjola> I have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend but I don't know how should I triage this bugs?
<sbarjola> should ask the reporter to find the buggy driver?
<Arby> mvo: could you have a look at bug 189406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189406 in update-manager "[Hardy] Update Manager doesn't display package versions anymore" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189406
<Arby> there's a patch there, just wondering if it's any use
<bdmurray> Arby: there is another bug like that, that I've commented on
<Arby> bdmurray: any idea of bug number?
<bdmurray> I'm looking now
<bdmurray> bug 182350
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182350 in update-manager "no longer reports installed and available versions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182350
<Arby> reading
<bdmurray> that should probably be a dup of the one you've raised
<Arby> I was about to say the same having read it
<Arby> will do so
<bdmurray> great, thanks!
<Arby> then it's mvo's decision
<bdmurray> I think we've talked about it before but don't recall the exact details
<Arby> done
<Arby> I'd test the patch if I knew how
<mvo> Arby: thanks, I check it out tomorrow, its already pretty late :/
<blueyed> ogasawara_: please don't close bugs where you've asked if it's still a problem in Hardy, before Hardy has been released.. give them a chance to upgrade and retest.. :)
<ogasawara_> blueyed:  I've been going through reports which haven't received response in over a month.  they can easily reopen the report if the issue still exists once they upgrade.
<blueyed> ogasawara_: yes, it's not too rushed (like closing one week later), but why don't you wait until Hardy has been released (or maybe better), wait until the bug auto-invalidates (when being "Incomplete" for > 90 days)?
<blueyed> blueyed: I just think that it's discouraging for the reporter.
<blueyed> pff.. :p ogasawara_ ^^
<bdmurray> blueyed: Bugs don't auto-invalidate for Ubuntu
<ogasawara_> blueyed: I see your point.  however, some that I closed had a last comment of over a year old so I had lost faith that I'd actually get a response.
<blueyed> ogasawara_: a year is totally valid.. I've seen just one with ~1month and it was a wishlist bug in fact..
<blueyed> bdmurray: no?
<blueyed> bdmurray: but they say that they get closed automatically in X days, don't they?
<ogasawara_> blueyed: it says that but it doesn't actually happen
<bdmurray> blueyed: Yes, they don't get closed but yes they do say that.
<bdmurray> take bug 118204 as an example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118204 in kdeartwork "kfiresaver.kss chewing up 154% CPU" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118204
<bdmurray> marked for expiration 172 days ago
<blueyed> ah, I remember the discussion about this.. but they can easily get filtered, I suppose?
<bdmurray> Well, there isn't a bug propery that identifies them as expirable but there is a report of expirable bugs.  So I'd guess that be a significant workflow change for ogasawara_.
<bdmurray> bug property even!
<bdmurray> You mentioned a specific bug though, what bug was that?
<blueyed> bug 77064
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77064 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "patch allowing lrm builds against custom kernels" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77064
<blueyed> I'd like to see this myself.. therefore I've been subscribed there, but haven't checked if it's supported in the meantime..
<blueyed> ogasawara_: I hope you don't get me wrong.. I don't want to blame you or something, of course!
<ogasawara_> blueyed: no worries :)  I'll open it back up.
<bdmurray> ogasawara_: I like how you talk about how to reopen the bug too
<greg-g> yeah, if anything, closing the bug might make people take notice even more and thus actually test and reply :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: howdy!
<greg-g> bdmurray: howdy back atcha!
<bdmurray> kees: Does bug 217369 apply to Hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217369 in inkscape "inkscape needs newer libcairo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217369
<greg-g> so, I don't know if you look at the 5-a-day stats, but, you can tell that I am in the middle of writing papers and thus finding stuff to procrastinate with :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: well, thanks for helping out! ;)
<greg-g> bdmurray: of course
<bdmurray> Were you saying you were upgrading to Hardy?
<kees> bdmurray: probably, yeah.  though we don't have a cairo newer than 1.5.4, so it's likely a won't fix for hardy.
<bdmurray> kees: that really should have been a new task for 215902 though right?
<greg-g> bdmurray: my laptop has been on Hardy for a while, but now the desktop is also.  I'm on the desktop more so being able to do hardy bug testing at home is nice, without booting up the laptop
<kees> bdmurray: yeah, I think so.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-16
<greg-g> bdmurray: bug 185543 which has 70 some odd duplicates, was converted into a question by a user asking a question.  But, it shouldn't be a question.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185543 in system-config-samba "system-config-samba.py crashed with SystemError in __init__()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185543
<bdmurray> greg-g: that's a new one
<greg-g> yeah, I was confused for a second why it was a question.
<bdmurray> look at this "Convert back to bug"
<greg-g> oh, hah!
<bdmurray> That is probably be worth documenting
<greg-g> yeah, hmm, how should I word this
<greg-g> "Converting back into a Bug as this issue is a bug, not a support request.  For support requests please file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu"
<greg-g> or something similar
<bdmurray> The comment is optional and I wouldn't want to spam that many people
<bdmurray> It might not notify them w/o a comment
<greg-g> ah, ok, good point
<bdmurray> I think the conversion process to a question and back needs some documenting though
<greg-g> probably
<bdmurray> greg-g: were you subscribed to that bug at all?  I wonder if everyone will get question and bug e-mail now.
<greg-g> bdmurray: I wasn't.  And I decided not to subscribe since there was going to be a lot more mail most likely :)
<greg-g> in retrospect, yes, I should have
<danage> is it a known bug in gvfs that on ftp servers, you cannot delete entire directories including all their content?
<pedro_> danage: that works fine for me, which ftp server are you using?
<pedro_> is there anything on the logs of the server?
<danage> i think filezilla
<danage> let me check real quick
<pedro_> sure
<danage> ok here is what happens: "preparing delete" under file operations. it fetches the number of the files. Then: Couldn't remove the folder XYZ. under more details then: directory not empty
<danage> i skip all
<danage> look inside the directory and suprise: it is empty
<danage> i shall file a bug report
<danage> seems like a release critical behavior
<danage> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=522933 might be related
<ubotu> Gnome bug 522933 in ftp backend "copying or deleting a directory leads to a file not available error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> is that the same error you're getting?
<danage> no
<danage> i should file a bug report, i think
<danage> this has been going on
<danage> ok i filed a bug report, #217975
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/217975
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217975 in gvfs "Cannot delete folders on FTP" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> is there a hidden ('.' prefixed) file in that directory?
<danage> lifeless: let me check
<danage> lifeless: no, empty even when i turn on "show hidden files"
<danage> ok now this is strange
<danage> the directory isn't empty!
<danage> i just connected with firefox
<danage> and it shows a couple of files in the folder
<danage> gvfs doesn't!
<danage> (the files don't start with .(something))
<danage> is there some kind of directory cache?
<lifeless> I don't know sorry
<saivann> lifeless : I can reproduce it there too
<saivann> nautilus does not show files with filenames that start with . , even when it is configured to show hidden files, so I can't delete the folder unless I take filezilla to delete the hidden file before.
<lifeless> saivann: sounds like a bug in its use of ftp
<saivann> lifeless : I'm currently writing a detailed list of steps to reproduce the bug. Seems that nautilus is not able to access hidden files through gvfs FTP plugin..
<danage> hmm... my files aren't even hidden and it doesn't show it
<saivann> danage : do you have files that does not start with . that are not shown with nautilus?
<danage> exactly
<danage> they are shown with firefox though
<saivann> danage : Really!
<danage> yes
<danage> is there some sort of cache?
<saivann> well that's really strange
<danage> that i might need to wipe out
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/217975
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217975 in gvfs "Cannot show/delete hidden files or delete folders that contains hidden files on FTP" [Low,Confirmed]
<saivann> danage : I don't know, but you might try the "reload" button
<danage> same behavior
<saivann> danage : Ho sorry, I did not read your description correctly "do not have a . in front of them"
<danage> the problem might be related though
<saivann> danage : I though that you said "do have a . in from of them"
<danage> i could point that out more clearly
<saivann> danage : maybe, can you give me a list of filenames that does not appears in your case? Just to test it
<lifeless> FTP can hide files
<lifeless> there are protocol options to say list all
<danage> yes, sec
<danage> /Music/will be deleted soon/Ada - Blondie/
<danage> folder name
<danage> 02 - Ada - Cool My Fire (I'm Burning).mp3
<danage> filename
<danage> this one didn't get deleted
<danage> AND doesn't show on nautilus list
<danage> it's not the () though, other files don't show either
<saivann> danage : Interesting, let me try
<saivann> danage : It does not show for me either
<saivann> danage : Remove all "-" from the filenames, does it show?
<danage> hm i have no other ftp client
<saivann> danage : If it's possible for you, you can install filezilla
<saivann> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<danage> will do, just a second
<saivann> danage : Great, thanks
<danage> the funny thing though is: some files in that folder had all the - - - 's
<danage> and DID show and DID get deleted
<saivann> danage : Wow, really weird :P
<danage> will you be able to fix it?
<saivann> danage : Actually not me but more the bug report is detailed and clear and well reported, more developers will be able to do a great job. I aim to make this job as simple as possible and to report this to the right people so it can be fixed as fast as possible
<saivann> danage : Testing is always good :)
<danage> yeah, let's narrow this one down
<danage> in my opinion, it's release critical
<danage> we shoiuld probably make separate bugs out of these
<danage> 1) the hidden files
<danage> 2) tbd.
<saivann> danage : According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance , I believe that low is a correct priority. Anyway the priority is not the more important point, good bug description is what will really help the bug getting fixed
<saivann> danage : tbd? What is tbd?
<danage> :) to be determined
<saivann> danage : s/low/medium/ , sorry
<saivann> ah :D
<saivann> danage : Finally did you try without the "-" ?
<danage> sec
<saivann> ok
<danage> suspense....
<saivann> hehe
<danage> ok removing the "0" didn't help
<danage> dash next
<danage> one -: nothing happens
<saivann> danage : You really know how to create suspense :
<danage> 2: success
<danage> it shows now
<danage> wtf
<danage> strange bug
<danage> let me fiddle around a bit
<saivann> danage : That's what I thought!! I think that I just found why some files worked while other did not, try to put a - at the beginning of the filename without spaces, in my case the file appears in nautilus
<danage> the file fjhdkjhkj-- shows
<saivann> danage : exactly
<danage> it's the space and the -?
<saivann> danage : Then the problematic character is "- " or " -"
<danage> ah
<saivann> danage : Apparently
<danage> funny
<danage> let's narrow it down further
<saivann> danage : Like you suggested, can you open a new bug report for that?
<danage> also: does it also affect directories?
<danage> yes i can
<saivann> danage : Interesting point
<danage> we will change the existing one to include your info onl
<danage> y
<saivann> danage : No, Ada - Bloundie shows
<danage> ah you are already
<saivann> danage : Perhaps you can modify the description of the first bug report to speak only about the "dot" since it might be a different issue than the "- " one. I also wonder if other characters cause this kind of issues
<danage> i just changed it- check it out
<danage> i think it could stay like this
<danage> now, i will open a new report
<danage> it might be (space) - (space)
<danage> yes, it is not " -"
<saivann> danage : Yes that's fine IMO, anyway my steps are sufficient and the bug is evident so..
<saivann> danage : really? Thanks for finding this out
<danage> ok here is what i have: no problem are: " -", "- ", "--" and " - "
<danage> occurring ONCE
<danage> WTF???
<danage> hfds - hjkd - hgfjhkd
<danage> works!
<danage> where is the friggin difference?
<saivann> danage : Yes... I'm also finding almost the same strange behavior with nouveau - fichier
<danage> t'es fraincais`
<danage> francais
<saivann> danage : ouep :)
<danage> :)
<danage> canadien?
<danage> parce que c'est un peu tard en france a ce moment
<saivann> danage : Oui, et toi Francais de France?
<danage> non, allemand mais j'habite en californie
<saivann> danage : Hehe, ici c'est presque tard
<saivann> danage : J'adore internet :)
<danage> ok so should i just put the original filenames that i have problems with in the bug report?
<danage> whoever wrote the code will prolly know much quicker
<saivann> danage : If you still have some time, I believe that looking at this deeper can be helpful
<saivann> danage : Well the actual filename is enough yes, we can add more comments later if we find interesting new stuff
<danage> yes
<danage> let me know what i should do
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/211748
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211748 in gvfs "gvfs can't list hidden files through ftp" [Low,Invalid]
<danage> ???
<saivann> danage : Well... that would really be awful if it's true, but since it works with filezilla and not nautilus, I doubt that this bug is really invalid
<danage> me too
<saivann> danage : And in my case, the FTP server is ProFTPD
<danage> try this one: 05 - fdf - fdfsd fdfsd fdsfs.mp3
<danage> it will list!!!
<saivann> danage : Maybe Capital letters?
<danage> maybe
<saivann> danage : 02 - F'm Nouveau Test Test Test Test.mp3 does not work
<danage> hm
<danage> wtf
<saivann> danage : The name seems to be limited in lenght
<danage> ah
<danage> or it's the spaces
<danage> 05 - fdf - fdfsdfdfsdfgsdfgsdfgsddsfsFdfs.mp3
<danage> works!
<saivann> danage : 02 Fm test test test setse Nouveau Test Test Test Tesddt.mp3 does not works. My understanding is that it's probably more the lenght of the filename that cause the problem then the special characters, special characters only get really long when they get translated and cause the real filename to exceed the limit
<saivann> danage : I don't know what you think about that theory :)
<danage> special characters get three digits right?
<danage> %20 for spacew
<danage> for example
<danage> i am submitting it now
<danage> let's see what happens
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/218010
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218010 in gvfs "Certain filenames on FTP don't list in Nautilus" [Undecided,New]
<saivann> danage : great, your theory is better than mine, fgdfgklsdfklgjsldfgjsldfgnjsldfkgnjsldfkgnjsldfkgnjsldfjkgndjsafgjkaseyfgksaerjfgykaerjyfjkdsjkdfjkjkjkdgjkdgdgnogslgngsrdkubgsdlrgbskljghkergt.mp3 show correctly :) Spaces might be a part of the problem
<saivann> Testing this bug is kind of funny
<danage> yeah
<danage> make sure to add it to the description
<saivann> and d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d.mp3 does not show!
<saivann> danage : I believe that our bug report will show really relevant informations :)
<danage> and i want sebastien to fix it tomorrow!!!!!
<danage> hahahah
<danage> so it's not the uppercases either
<danage> and not the "-"
<saivann> danage : Hehe, Sebastian is so active, that's incredible
<saivann> danage : Apparently not..
<saivann> danage : No, the real problem is : More than 7 spaces in filename does not show
<saivann> danage : Your guess was right
<danage> i count >6
<saivann> danage : Oh yes, sorry
<danage> ok
<danage> let me put it in description
<saivann> danage : Now THAT is accurate :)
<danage> good job
<saivann> yes!
<danage> nice and short
<danage> please confirm and set priority
<danage> ok now it's perfect
<saivann> yep!
<greg-g> wow, well done! :)
<saivann> thanks for your great testing on this :)
<danage> sure
<danage> you know, with open source i see it like this: if i want it to work, why don't i make it to work
<danage> and if i can't: why don't i kindly ask someone to make it work and giving him the easiest time fixing it
<danage> should we mark 217975 as double of the invalid one?
<saivann> danage : sure, I really agree
<saivann> danage : I prefered to add a little notice in the bug description about it
<danage> ok
<saivann> so Sebastian will see it at the first look
<danage> ok
<danage> i hope we didnt spam people too much with all the changing around
<saivann> hehe, well, my opinion is that we never have enough people fighting bugs
<danage> yeah
<danage> i wish i could
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/208524
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208524 in gvfs "Gvfs ftp module doesn't display file whose name is longer than 42 characters" [Medium,Triaged]
<danage> kinda related, probably
<saivann> danage : I tested 42 characters and it works, looks like we have the real problem here..
<danage> so we should probably add that to the bug report and link to ours
<danage> u gonna take care of it?
<danage> it might in both instances be a problem though
<danage> too long
<danage> by itself doesnt work
<danage> and 7 spaces by itself doesn't work
<saivann> danage : I will comment on the upstream bug report and subscribe to all these bugs (and look if I can find other similar bugs). Also, I will report our bugs upstream
<danage> ok
<danage> cool
<danage> hope it gets fixed before the release
<saivann> danage : I really don't know how it can be hard to fix..
<danage> how come you can confirm bugs?
<danage> and set priority
<saivann> danage : I applied to be a part of the bug control team. Anybody who demonstrate a strong devotion to bug triaging can apply. All you need to do is to seriously follow these rules https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and to ask questions, Brian Murray is the one who approuve new members
<danage> hm i should maybe ask him
<saivann> danage : Read all informations at the link that I provided to you and become a member of the bugsquad team, then once you have a couple of good bugs triaged, ask for your inclusion to the team and provide at least 5 good example of your work to Bria
<saivann> Brain*
<saivann> danage : Would be great to have you in the team tought :)
<danage> :)
<saivann> Brian*..
<danage> ok
<danage> eventually, i will qualify
<danage> i lack knowledge of coding
<danage> so most of my bugs are kinda like: i found the bug, how do i provide more info
<danage> kinda thing
<saivann> danage : You actually don't need coding knowledge, but debugging knowledge, and good logic
<danage> i can debug
<saivann> danage : Then maybe you can start with the bug squad and start triaging bugs, but without "super powers", then if you're confortable, you can go for the bug control team if you want
<danage> ok
<saivann> the bug control team needs you to really know and follow the rules, but all bug triager knows some package better than other packages. I'm very active with usplash and gnucash for an example, but there are a lot of packages scare me
<danage> gvfs for example is something i could never understand
<danage> but i am highly impressed by the way they pulled it off in such a short time
<saivann> danage : this is indeed very impressive
<danage> i like it a lot
<danage> what they might wanna put though is a pause/resume feature
<danage> ok, i have to get back to work
<saivann> danage : There is similar ideas in ubuntu brainstorm, also people want file transfert queue instead of multiples transfert at once
<danage> fun working with you
<danage> queue is a good idea too
<saivann> danage : Yes, thanks again for this great work!
<danage> that would be a serious advantage over mac os and windows
<saivann> yes, really, the brainstorm is full of good ideas
<saivann> yes... really, I voted up :)
<danage> :)
<danage> not that easy to implement though: queue only makes sense if transfer is on the same channel
<danage> i dont want a ftp transfer be queued after a hdd copy
<saivann> danage : That's the kind of reflection that come with improvement :D
<danage> you sent our two bugs upstream?
<saivann> danage : Yes
<danage> cool
<saivann> danage : sorry if it takes time, I'll do it in the next miniutes
<danage> really excited now to see what they say
<danage> all cool, i was just curious
<saivann> I'm finding upstream bugs that really sound like our bug.. so I'll mark comments about this too
<danage> url?
<danage> hah, we might have found the key to eliminate a couple of bugs
<danage> that would be killah
<danage> seen upstream bug
<danage> cool
<danage> u can remove my "to reproduce" though
<danage> it's in there twice nw
<danage> yours is better
<saivann> danage : Where is your "to reproduce", note that I can only modify descriptions like you, comments are invincible :)
<danage> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528346
<danage> here
<ubotu> Gnome bug 528346 in ftp backend "Files on FTP with >6 spaces in filename don't list in Nautilus" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<saivann> danage : ah... I did not do it correctly. we'll have to leave it like that, but at least it is well documented
<danage> shouldnt be a problem
<saivann> I don't think so
<danage> let's see what happens!!! :)
<saivann> danage : Yes, I hope that they will have time to fix it, but perhaps that it will be fixed as a Stable Release Update since the RC is almost there
<saivann> We did a very good job
<danage> :)
<danage> stable release update= service pack for windows?
<saivann> danage : Hehe, no, windows service pack changes UI and important things, SRU are bug fix and generally security fixes that are enough important to be accepted while the distribution is stable
<danage> ah
<saivann> danage : Once a ubuntu release pass the Release Candidate state, updates must be really tested and require to fix important things
<danage> hm they might make an exception for gvfs since it is so new
<saivann> but I'm not an expert on this
<danage> we'll see
<saivann> possible, MOTUs will take the decision..
<bdmurray> saivann: hello
<saivann> Or maybe that it will be backported
<saivann> bdmurray : hi!
<saivann> bdmurray : I hoped that I did not disturbed your activity when I said your name :)
<bdmurray> saivann: nope, no problem
<danage> are you brian who is resposible for bug squad?
<bdmurray> danage: Yes, I am brian
<danage> can i apply for the bug squad?
<danage> i dont know if my record supports an application, but i would kinda like to
<bdmurray> Do you mean the bug control team?  They are the ones who can set bug importance.
<danage> saivann: do i mean the bug control team? lol
<danage> ah ok my fault
<saivann> danage : You can become a bug squad member without approval https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad and I suggest you to start taking experience with this team before thinking about the bug control team. You will see if you are confortable
<saivann> danage : That's what I did, after some time I was ready for the bug control team, and I knew that it was for me :)
<bdmurray> saivann: and you've been doing great work!
<saivann> bdmurray : Thanks, it's always great to ear this, i'm working hard and never quite sure that I do "ideal" work :)
<danage> bdmurray: you are from la?
<danage> i live in westwood
<bdmurray> I'm actually in Oregon
<danage> :(
<saivann> And I'm in Canada, it's quite cold here!
<saivann> bdmurray : If danage ask you to become a member of the bug control team after some time, just a little comment : he does very good testing and it's great to work with him
<bdmurray> saivann: okay, I'll remember that!  What bug were you two working on just now?
<lifeless> ftp listing bug in gvfs/nautilus
<danage> Bug #217975 and #218010
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217975 in gvfs "Cannot show/delete hidden files or delete folders that contains hidden files on FTP" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217975
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218010 in gvfs "Files on FTP with >6 spaces in filename don't list in Nautilus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218010
<saivann> here they are
<saivann> It tooks a good amount of time to find exactly what was the problem, and we might have finally found the real cause of some upstream bugs
<danage> saivann: you know what though
<danage> for me, the hidden files/not hidden files thing works
<danage> i just renamed a file to .lshglkhdflj
<saivann> danage : does .lshglkhdflj show in nautilus this time?
<danage> yes
<danage> try it yourself
<danage> we might have mislead ourselves on that one
<danage> i tried again just now, just to make sure
<danage> and it worked
<saivann> danage : Well from my side, it still does not work, even after multiple re-try. If you click on the reload button, is it still here?
<danage> yes
<danage> then, there is a bug
<saivann> danage : The hidden file problem might be more complex than we think. The problem now happens for me with filezilla, it worked perfectly and multiple times before. This would maybe mean that the problem is on the server side like described in duplicate bug 211748, but that would be very strange since it's two different FTP servers.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211748 in gvfs "gvfs can't list hidden files through ftp (dup-of: 217975)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211748
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217975 in gvfs "Cannot show/delete hidden files or delete folders that contains hidden files on FTP" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217975
<danage> yes, really strange
<danage> do you have a server log?
<saivann> danage : That's a good idea, looking..
<danage> also: my ftp server is a filezilla server too
<danage> running under windows
<danage> my linux filezilla is the one from the ubuntu repo
<saivann> danage : My fileserver is a FTPdPro, and my client is filezilla
<bdmurray> Aren't there some public anonymous ftp servers out there still too?
<danage> good idea, we should try those. do you know any with write access=?
<bdmurray> I was thinking more about the spcaes bug
<saivann> I don't have logs, that the FTP server of my website
<danage> saivann: i have the same problem. my brother is hosting it on a windows virtual machine
<saivann> bdmurray : What were you thinking about the spaces bug?
<saivann> anonymous ftp sites : http://www.ftp-sites.org/anonymous_ftp_sites_list_com_1.html
<bdmurray> Just that having a public ftp server for anyone to see it at might be helpful.
<saivann> We can use my FTP server, ftp://leservicetechnique.com/ username: brother password: ubuntu
<saivann> danage : You know what? I believe that concerning hidden files bug, we were wrong, the server is the problem. I had the illusion that filezilla was able to list the hidden files just because filezilla remember the files that he created by himself, but otherwise forcing filezilla to list the directory make all files starting with a . disappears. The only way to show the files is to use "Server / force showing hidden files"
<saivann> danage : At least, the major part of the problem is the server. However, unless it can lead to bad directory listing or other problems, I still believe that nautilus should be able to show these files like filezilla even when there hidden by the server since apparently a lot of servers hide files
<saivann> but the problem about spaces is really a nautilus bug
<saivann> s/nautilus/gvfs
<danage> saivann: ok, even better
<danage> you could add that information to the bug report
<danage> and pull it
<danage> so that other people who might want to report the same bug
<danage> will find ours, and refrain from reporting a new one
<saivann> danage : I'm doing this right now, also I will set the priority to low since a part of the problem is caused by the server and not gvfs itself
<saivann> danage : Great, thanks for finding this out! Bug updated
<danage> yes and thanks for improving this
<saivann> ;)
<danage> ubuntu = getting better and better
<saivann> I agree to this :)
<danage> it is coming REALLY close to being a real alternative to windows, even for the average user
<danage> i am never going back to windows
<saivann> danage : Actually, I can do pretty more things with linux ubuntu than any other systems! Each time I repair a computer or try to restore a corrupted Hard Drive, I use linux
<danage> yeah me too
<danage> same thing
<saivann> And I have a lot of customers that use linux
<saivann> hehe :)
<danage> also, the workflow is getting much better
<danage> thumbnails on desktop, these kinds of things
<danage> gvfs is also part of this process in my opinion
<danage> i don't know much about backends
<danage> but on the front end, it's much of an improvement
<danage> ﻿nice description. sums it up pretty well
<saivann> danage : Yes, ubuntu is just unlimited :)
<saivann> danage : thanks, I think that it will do the trick
<danage> should
<saivann> Well, great job.. I'm going to sleep now, good night every one
<saivann> danage : Nice to work with you
<danage> good night
<danage> it was fun, see you around
 * saivann sleepzzzz
<afflux> morning
<DOOM_NX> Good Morning :)
<afflux> gah. another report where upstream devs thought they can just change the ubuntu task :(
<seb128> afflux: is that wrong?
<afflux> (set to fix commited, no wonder it won't be fixed in ubuntu)
<seb128> the desktop team usually use fix commited when the bug is fixed upstream so that doesn't seem to be an issue
<afflux> huh
<afflux> I was thinking fix committed is for "the fix is available in ubuntu somewhere", propably uploaded to the archives but not yet built, or a VCS-managed package or something
<afflux> I thought that's what upstream tasks are for.
<seb128> that's how launchpad means it I think, but that's not how it's used for desktop bugs for example
<afflux> hm
<afflux> omg. Didn't we have a discussion on people "I can confirm this too"ing in LP bugs recently? Now that the bug is fixed, they say "I can confirm that this bug is fixed in version xyz" :/
<Arby> mvo: you might be interested to know that dapper->hardy on kubuntu went without a hitch
<Arby> using the gtk upgrader as you said
<Arby> this was in a VM with a completely clean dapper install
<Arby> fully up to date
<mvo> Arby: great!
<mvo> Arby: happy to hear that :)
<Arby> yeah I was impressed
<Arby> even if it is the simplest possible test case
<Arby> mo while you're around, bug 216907
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216907 in update-manager "update-manager does not accept debian proxies" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216907
<Arby> mvo: ^^
<Arby> I'm not even sure if what he's trying to do is supposed to be possible
<mvo> Arby: let me look
<mvo> Arby: yeah, that is a use-case we do not support very well, I will look into it and see what I can do about it
<Arby> will you comment on the bug?
<mvo> yes
<Arby> thanks
<mvo> Arby: I replied, I would like to test his setup, I think with a internal mirror (and no network for the client to the outside) and the altnerative CD the upgrade should go just fine, but I would like to run a test on this just to be sure
<Arby> mvo: if you can explain how to set up a mirror I can try and test this evening.
<Arby> (am at work now)
<Mez> bug #217772
<ubotu> Bug 217772 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/217772 is private
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<Iulian> Hiya pedro
<mvo> Arby: thanks, that sounds interessting, we could try something together. I think apt-proxy is sufficient for the test, lets talk later
<smallfoot-> hardy is on 8 days, please hurry up and fix the pink shadows & window decoration bug in the nvidia-utils drivers package
<qense> what's the bug number?
<smallfoot-> there are many dupes for it
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/194851
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194851 in compiz "Pink shadows with Compiz (dup-of: 186382)" [Low,New]
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/186382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186382 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia 169.xx] gtk window decorator somtimes draws decoration ugly or not at all" [Low,Confirmed]
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/194933
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194933 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Compiz + 169-series NVIDIA drivers: frequent visual corruption of window title bars upon various title bar events (dup-of: 186382)" [Undecided,New]
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/195436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195436 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Compiz - no shadows (dup-of: 186382)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smallfoot-> Ubuntu & ArchLinux users experience this bug, but installing the official drivers from nvidia.com removes this bug
<qense> one master report is enough :)
<smallfoot-> the bug seem to be in the packaging of the drivers, and specificly nvidia-utils
<smallfoot-> there is a thread about it here too http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109546
<smallfoot-> and discussion here http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=353101
<qense> are those threads mentioned in the bug report?
<smallfoot-> not sure
<qense> there isn't much else that can be done
<qense> we just need to wait for someone to pick up the bug and start working on it
<smallfoot-> well there is like many bug reports about it, you must fix the bug
<qense> that's the way  things go in opensource development
<smallfoot-> yeah, it needs to be repackaged better
<qense> you could try to fix it :) see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU for more information
<smallfoot-> because the official drivers work when you install them from nvidia.com, but when you get them from apt-get it got that pink bug
<smallfoot-> i've never fixed anything
<qense> this could be your first :)
<smallfoot-> :)
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hello qense
<Iulian> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<danage> saivann: you here?
<saivann> danage : Hi!
<danage> hi
<saivann> danage : (a bit busy on the phone though)
<saivann> danage : As you can see, we finally triaged a existing bug that had a wrong description, I updated the launchpad and upstream bugs to contain te result of our tests
<danage> cool, but someone else gets our props!!!! :)
<saivann> I believe that the more important is that the bug get reviewed by developers. I'm surprised that our bug as been set as the duplicate one but that's probably because developers already knew the older one.
<danage> yeah, i was just kidding
<danage> most importantly the bug needs fixed, the rest i somewhat care less about
<greg-g> dang you pedro_! ;)  I just reported that bug upstream also!
<greg-g> we were doing it simultaneously
<pedro_> greg-g: evince one?
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> :)
<pedro_> greg-g: I'll mark mine as dup of yours, dont worry :-)
<greg-g> haha, mine does have more info :)
<greg-g> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528430
<ubotu> Gnome bug 528430 in general "Displays "-1" as first page" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> greg-g: change the watcher in the meantime :-)
<greg-g> got it
<pedro_> done
<greg-g> cool.  you're too quick sometimes ;)
<pedro_> hehe sorry about it
<greg-g> I haven't finished my first cup of coffee yet though, that is my excuse
<pedro_> and thanks for let me know :-)
<greg-g> don't be
<Tuv0k> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saivann> danage : ;)
<bigon> does anybody has troubles to print something that is send to an other cups server?
<mvo> Arby: bug #186465 might be a local customization problem, I suspect that for some reason /usr/bin/sudo is not set suid root
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186465 in update-manager ""distribution upgrade" hangs during update to hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186465
<mvo> Arby: at least for the person that provided the strace
<Arby> mvo: how would I un-suid /usr/bin/sudo to test that
<Arby> some kind of chmod foo?
<mvo> Arby: chmod 755 /usr/bin/sudo - but keep a root shell open somewhere so that you can change it back
<Arby> it's a VM, if I break I'll just make a new one
<Arby> snapshots++
<mvo> heh :) fair enough
<Arby> just finishing an install test then I'll give it a go
<mvo> Arby: the gutsy2hardy cdrom upgrade seems to work for me (at least on a stock install) - did you use the altnerative CD for the test?
<Arby> mvo: I used the alternative CD from yesterday and the DVD from today
 * mvo checks with the dvd
<Arby> I wonder what's wrong with that VM then, hmm
<Arby> I got the same result with both so it suggests it could be my test system
<mvo> or some different setup maybe, its a bit odd
<Arby> I have today's alternate CD here. I'll try that too
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-17
<greg-g> bdmurray: should cosmetic (nothing is broken, not adding a new feature) bugs be set to Low (and not wishlist, since it isn't a new feature)?  Is so, should I add that to the wiki for bugs/importance?
<bdmurray> greg-g: Do you have an example?  I'm have a hard time thinking of one
<greg-g> bug 218436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218436 in meta-gnome2 "untidy layout in gnome system monitor summary (system) tab [cosmetic only]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218436
<greg-g> a very nit-picky bug.  and I use the word "nit-picky" in a nice way :)
<bdmurray> That's great!  I love how people draw in screenshots.
<greg-g> :) me too, I do it sometimes myself :)
<greg-g> and yeah, that bug would definitely go upstream
<bdmurray> Back to your original question, yes that sounds like a perfect example of a low priority bug.  I think string-fix bugs should be low too.
<greg-g> Ok
<greg-g> is that "important" enough of a condition to add it to the importance wiki page?
<greg-g> ie: add "Cosmetic/Usability issues that do not limit functionality" to Low
<bdmurray> Yes, I think more examples can't hurt. moderate impact and core application are quite subjective
<greg-g> cool, and that wording clear and accurate?
<bdmurray> Yes, that sounds good to me
 * greg-g changes it
<bdmurray> Thanks!
<bdmurray> Have you seen any iso-testing bugs at all?
<greg-g> there was one recently that I didn't completely read since it was about the size of a stephen king novel
<greg-g> well, nevermind, it was about the old beta build, not an up to date iso build
<greg-g> so, no, I have not
<bdmurray> lol - stephen king
 * greg-g thinks he gets paid per page
<bdmurray> some of them can be found at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/report
<bdmurray> those are the most recent ones which I'm trying to go through now
<greg-g> ahh, yeah, I forgot that the qa site is pretty thurough
<bdmurray> yeah, its nice that it has counts on comments, subscribers and duplicates
<greg-g> I like it.  the more I learn about the tools used in ubuntu development the more I am impressed.  Of course, I don't use them all that much (if any, other than LP) so I can't make a full analysis, but they seem nice.
<greg-g> ie: the qa site and revu
<crimsun> bug 215904
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215904 in openldap2.3 "Assertion error in io.c:234: ber_flush2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215904
<bdmurray> crimsun: hi
<crimsun> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> crimsun: do you have a moment? well maybe 2
<crimsun> sure
<bdmurray> bug 204345 is about setting the default sound card for pulseaudio, is there a way to do that using a GUI tool?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204345 in pulseaudio "[hardy] [amd64] system sounds and flash sound output are redirected to the wrong sound card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204345
<crimsun> bdmurray: pavucontrol
<crimsun> bdmurray: unfortunately it does not immediately take effect, because pulseaudio does not currently have a callback to reparse the gconf value
<crimsun> (the setting takes effect on the next time the stream is started, which is normally the next time the app is restarted)
<bdmurray> that's not on the Live CD though is it?
<crimsun> no, the tools are all in the universe component.
<bdmurray> hmmm, that seems weird to me
<crimsun> OTOH, one can use `pacmd' in the pulseaudio-utils package, which is in main.
<crimsun> I made some changes earlier that basically pull in all of the tools if you install one of the others
<crimsun> the main one is really padevchooser
<crimsun> it's a horrible UI mess, however
<bdmurray> that leads well into question 2! is there a way to better name output devices?
<crimsun> meaning PulseAudio sinks or ALSA sinks?
<bdmurray> PulseAudio sinks I believe
<crimsun> those are pretty much lifted from what hal exposes
<crimsun> so, no, not that I know of, and not easily.
<bdmurray> okay
<bdmurray> Do you know anything about Creative X-Fi sound card support? the alsa bug doesn't have any recent information
<crimsun> currently for ALSA, only the ca0106-driven models are supported
<crimsun> currently Creative offers an x86_64 one that covers all models using the ALSA API
<crimsun> currently for OSSv4.1, all ALSA-supported ones (ca0106) and then a minimal new more are supported
<crimsun> note that given asac's changes to flashplugin-nonfree, a user cannot use pavucontrol (by default) to select the PulseAudio sink
<crimsun> the user will need to use `asoundconf set-default-card', a command line utility in the alsa-utils package, to do so
<crimsun> (...or a user may use my Qt 3/4 or Toby's GTK 2 frontends for asoundconf)
<bdmurray> how does flashplugin-nonfree affect it?
<crimsun> (i.e., https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~motu/asoundconf-ui/trunk and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tsmithe/asoundconf-ui/trunk, respectively)
<crimsun> with libflashsupport installed, a user can select the default output sink in PA for a Flash output
<crimsun> however, libflashsupport was demoted to Suggests instead of Depends
<crimsun> therefore, by default, a dist-upgrade will not pull in the PA compat layer for the non-Free Flash plugin, but PA will be installed by default
<crimsun> presuming a user had GNOME's "Enable software sound mixing" enabled in System> Preferences> Sound, a user will experience the issue that I described
<crimsun> (note that I concur with the move to demote libflashsupport to Suggests)
<bdmurray> okay, I think I understand now
<psyke83> Hi, I realize that we're very close to release, but how do I get more attention for a last-minute bugfix? I have attached patches for the Murrine and Ubuntulooks engine to fix a cosmetic issue in Firefox, can it be included? It's at bug 195929
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195929 in gtk2-engines-murrine "Cosmetic bug: rectangular white outline surrounding rounded buttons" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195929
<psyke83> that status "fix committed" is misleading, it was fixed upstream but ubuntu's version was not
<psyke83> I'm also running Fedora rawhide and noticed that the Nodoka engine has this fix included
<bdmurray> psyke83: I'm looking at it
<syke> hi
<syke> I just attached my lspci output to bug 197558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197558 in linux "ssb module breaks BCM4328 with ndiswrapper (regression from 2.6.24-10)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197558
<syke> which is still broken for me, as of today
<syke> am getting real nervous it won't be fixed before release ;(
<danage> hi! anybody here know bluez
<danage> and wants to help triage a bug i have
<syke> dunno him, but what's the bug?
<danage> anybody here want to help me triaging a bug in bluetooth (bluez)
<saivann> danage  : perhaps that I can help
<saivann> danage : Also if you want to confirm this bug, I found a pretty interesting one : bug #218489
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218489 in openoffice.org "X freeze when switching between OpenOffice and Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218489
<saivann> oh...
<saivann> Does somebody want to confirm that freezing bug?
<bdmurray> saivann: I'll give it a shot
<saivann> bdmurray : looks like compiz eat all the CPU, but does not crash
<saivann> bdmurray : thanks
<saivann> This bug might be reported against compiz too
<saivann> bdmurray : I'm actually connected through ssh to my remote machine and I see that compiz progressively eat more and more CPU, so I'm waiting to see if it finally crash, it's 87% now
<greg-g> saivann: switching via alt-tab?
<bdmurray> and which effects too?
<greg-g> it isn't crashing here
<greg-g> or freezing
<bdmurray> I'm using "Hollywood got nothing" w/ intel and I'm not having an issue
<saivann> greg-g : not alt-tab, just with the mouse
<saivann> mmh, might be specific to some plugin..
<greg-g> bdmurray: you're using what?
<greg-g> saivann: either way, no freeze
<saivann> bdmurray or greg-g : Did you use the attached file and waited for openoffice toolbox to appear?
<bdmurray> greg-g: The "Hollywood got nothing" profile
<saivann> my laptop actually use the default "extra" effects with compiz
<greg-g> saivann: yeah, supplied file and with both the toolbox in the menu bar, and the toolbox in its own window
<saivann> Really?? Strange, I can reproduce that behavior on my two computers here, my laptop is freshly installed and has only xchat-gnome installed outside of the default packages
<saivann> and did you switch between windows by clicking on each windows simultaneously on the bottom of the screen while the toolbox in its own window was open?
<saivann> Hardy beta, BTW
<saivann> my other computer is fully up to date
<bdmurray> I tried every switcher and had no problems like you are talking about
<saivann> When I tried to get a backtrace, OpenOffice exited normally, by itself without any strace, and compiz started to eat CPU slowly
<Nic1> hi there, i think i'm experiencing a bug and i'd need some help on how to post it
<saivann> bdmurray : Mmh, strange, well thanks for the time you took..
<Nic1> i have a sony vaio VGN-N250FH, and i'm having this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/191137 (i say this because maybe it's related), i start the system on battery power and then connect it...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191137 in linux "[Hardy] ACPI Embedded Controller (EC) stops boot when kernel boot 'quiet' option is enabled" [High,In progress]
<bdmurray> Anything to play with Hollywood got nothing!
<Nic1> the problem is that my battery life is 50% less than in feisty!
<Nic1> (it just lives for an hour or so...)
<Nic1> anyone knows if this bug is related to the battery life?
<bdmurray> Nic1: that bug is about not being able to boot last time I looked at it.  Is that your issue?
<saivann> Nic1 : This bug seems to be already in hands of developers.. That's what I see so far
<Nic1> yes, i know... i just mentioned it, because maybe it's related to my other problem :) :VV
<Nic1> ﻿the problem is that my battery life is 50% less than in feisty!
<Nic1> is there an open bug for this? or any suggestions on how can i find more information on this?
<bdmurray> What kind of testing have you done?
<saivann> bdmurray greg-g : I just reproduced the bug on another computer with Intel graphic card, perhaps that we're just misunderstanding, do you know a program that can record video with the screen so I can show the exact steps?
<bdmurray> saivann: istanbul
<bdmurray> It's fantastic for creating screencasts of bugs!
<saivann> bdmurray : Well, I will try it now :)
<bdmurray> I'm excited to see it.
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> Nic1: <bdmurray> What kind of testing have you done?
<Nic1> ﻿greg-g: no tests, as i was looking guidance here :) what can i do for testing? i just know that battery life is much less than a few days ago when i was using feisty
<saivann> bdmurray : It's uploading, I did it with metacity because it's the only way to stay alife :) Notice that each time that I click on the Firefox window, the window does not come up but looks like it's minimized. With Compiz enabled, everything freeze except the mouse at this point
<saivann> bdmurray : It's in the bug report
<bdmurray> saivann: you did that with istanbul?
<saivann> bdmurray : Yes, istanbul is great
<bdmurray> the file you uploaded has no extension
<saivann> bdmurray you should be able to open it with totem
<saivann> bdmurray : it's a ogg
<bdmurray> right, that's the default format for istanbul but I don't think it actually adds a '.ogg' bit so it wasn't watchable w/in a firefox tab
<saivann> bdmurray : Oh sorry, I missed the extension, are you able to download it?
<bdmurray> sure, I'm watching it
<saivann> great
<saivann> I'll remember istanbul :) It's been a while that was wondering if such program exist
<bdmurray> I've been meaning to write something up about it
<bdmurray> I think it can help w/ language and communication issues too
<saivann> bdmurray : Yes, this kind of tool can be really helpful in many cases
<greg-g> and screenshots with drawing in them!
<greg-g> ;)
<bdmurray> yeah!
<bdmurray> saivann: what is that sun logo in your oo splash?
<saivann> bdmurray : Update to the latest openoffice.org in Hardy, I just saw it too
<greg-g> Nic1: sorry, almost forgot.  So, best thing would be to search Launchpad concerning battery life and your laptop, if you can't find anything, report a bug and follow the "filing a bug report" from this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<bdmurray> Okay, I'm updating then.
<greg-g> yeah, I was wondering about that change
<saivann> bdmurray : I remember that we had to do a SRU because of the ubuntu logo with gutsy so we might want to prevent it this time :)
<greg-g> saivann: to change it TO the ubuntu logo?
<bdmurray> I'm looking into it
<saivann> greg-g : To remove the ubuntu logo from the openoffice splash
<greg-g> saivann: oh, gotcha
 * greg-g was confused
<saivann> greg-g : So it might be the same idea with sun logo :)
<saivann> greg-g : No matter, I'm native french and I'm sure that I do a lot of mistakes when I speak in english..
<bdmurray> It was intentional
<greg-g> no, not with how you said it.  I just forgot that happened.
<saivann> bdmurray : According to the changelog, it fixes bug #199193 but this bug was just about wrong openoffice.org version. I don't see explanation in the changelogs for the sun logo, but the upstream splash might now have this logo
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199193 in openoffice.org "[Ubuntu] [hardy] openoffice splash shows incorrect version in hardy" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199193
<saivann> greg-g : Ha :)
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> uh oh, a "please try again" on LP
<saivann> Sometime LP is overloaded..
<greg-g> it was just the edge server
<saivann> bdmurray : Did you have more success with my little video or still unable to reproduce the bug?
<bdmurray> saivann: well, I had to update openoffice
<bdmurray> I'm testing again now. ;)
<saivann> bdmurray : Oh yeah, ok :)
<greg-g> I just did too (it was just from -ubuntu2 to -ubuntu3) but still I can't reproduce it
<bdmurray> greg-g: ubuntu3? what mirror are you using?  I have ubuntu5
<saivann> Well, I reproduce it with both openoffice latest version and openoffice version from Hardy Beta.
<greg-g> bdmurray: oh, yeah, ubuntu5, I looked at the version a while ago when it first told me to update, remembered wrong :)
<bdmurray> Okay, I've been unable to recreate it
<saivann> Well... that's awful.. sorry for the lost time
<bdmurray> It's not that lost!  We learned about istanbul.
<greg-g> :)
<saivann> BTW, OpenOffice 2.4.0 does have a Sun logo in splash screen under windows
<saivann> Hehe, I'm happy about this, of course
<saivann> I'm just wondering why all computers freeze here, maybe that's a regional specific bug? :)
<bdmurray> If you go to Help -> About there is some, I think, new stuff there
<bdmurray> Maybe it is a French thing? ;)
<saivann> bdmurray : could have be the problem, but my laptop is using english :)
<bdmurray> heh
<saivann> I wonder if I can reproduce it from the LiveCD
<bdmurray> The dailies are still pretty hot off the presses. ;)
<saivann> hehe, well I'm waiting for the RC
<bdmurray> If all goes well they will be the RC
<saivann> BTW, each ubuntu release include incredibly huge amount of work, it's like a treasure
<JohnPhys> anyone in here help manage the inkscape package in ubuntu?
<bdmurray> JohnPhys: kees does but I don't think he is around at the moment
<kees> JohnPhys: hola.  normally I'd be out, but what's up?
<saivann> :)
<JohnPhys> kees:  I'm wondering if the fix/patch for Bug #195052 (inkscape not rendering latex in hardy) has any shot at being included in the final release.  The bug was apparently not tagged as affecting ubuntu, though I just changed that.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195052 in inkscape "Latex formula does not work on Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195052
<kees> JohnPhys: probably not -- we're very late in the release cycle, but I will read it more closely tomorrow and see if it can be snuck in.
<JohnPhys> kees:  Thanks for your effort/time.  It looks like it's just a patch against one of those python scripts (eqntexsomething.py), so I think it would be low risk, but you would know better than I.
 * greg-g sleeps
<hrlr> anyone around?  :)
<pochu> I guess many people
<hrlr> hey pochu!  Were you able to figure out that Logger problem in Emesene?
<pochu> hrlr: unfortunately I didn't. Upstream couldn't reproduce it but I could using svn...
<pochu> I'll look another look at that in the future
<hrlr> That's unfortunate.  No errors or anything.
<pochu> yeah, and I don't know SQL...
<pochu> wait!
<pochu> hrlr: i've opened the logs for a contact and it's up to the latest word he told me!
<pochu> 5 days ago
<pochu> hrlr: could you check it?
<hrlr> Are you running the latest svn?
<hrlr> pochu: I just tested on the latest svn and I'm still having the same results.
<hrlr> pochu: The db is being written to but the client can't read.
<pochu> hrlr: no, the Ubuntu package
<pochu> these conversation is five days old though
<hrlr> no change.
<hrlr> Just attempted in both svn and the Hardy package
<hrlr> Cleared out the old config as well
<pochu> hrlr: even if you close emesene and reopen it?
<hrlr> yes.
<hrlr> I get "No logs were found for xxxxxxxx@hotmail.com".
<pochu> how do you open them?
<hrlr> I right click on the contact and left click "View Conversation Log".
<pochu> right
<pochu> no idea then... will have to look closer, but not now
<pochu> thanks for looking
<hrlr> no problem!  Thanks!  :)
<afflux> morning
<askan1> ﻿ The shutdown dialog does not show when pressing the shutdownbutton, is that a known bug?
<james_w> askan1: it works here, is there anything else that may be relevant?
<askan1> ﻿ james_w: it is compizrelated..it shows with compiz of
<james_w> askan1: I'm running compiz, you should have a look at your settings.
<james_w> it may well be a plugin.
<askan1> ﻿james_w: I will, are you using the "extrasettings"
<askan1> ?
<james_w> what are they?
<askan1> ﻿ james_w: hm..in the desktopeffectsdialog
<james_w> I'm running custom I think.
<james_w> does anyone know the command to run to get that dialog up?
<askan1> ﻿ james_w: just rightclick your desktop and select to change your wallpaper
<james_w> askan1: I thought this was an issue with the shutdown dialog
<james_w> ?
<askan1> ﻿james_w: aa yes misunderstood you
<james_w> ah, ok
<bdmurray> saivann: ping
<bdmurray> james_w: Did you say you have compiz running?
<james_w> bdmurray: yup
<bdmurray> Do you have the Cube setup or something else?
<james_w> yeah, the cube
<james_w> I can change it if you like
<bdmurray> No, that's great.
<bdmurray> If I hold Ctrl+Alt and try to go to the top of the cube I get logged out of gnome.
<james_w> you meam grabbing the desktop?
<bdmurray> right, with the pointer
<james_w> hmm, I'm still here...
<james_w> let me check another machine
<james_w> nope, that's fine as well
<bdmurray> hmmm
<saivann> bdmurray : pong
<bdmurray> saivann: are you familiar with bug 150930 at all?  Some said they ran into again, possibly after upgrading their comment is vague and uninformative.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf after installation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<saivann> bdmurray : Yes I marked so much duplicates of this bug. Let me take a look..
<bdmurray> It isn't clear to me whether or not that bug will be resolved when upgrading.
<saivann> bdmurray : IMO, it is not fixed when upgrading, especially that since Hardy use xrandr 1.3, it's very tricky for usplash to get values from X to put in /etc/usplash.conf
<saivann> bdmurray : Commented
<bdmurray> saivann: thanks!
<saivann> ;) thanks for finding this out
<jarlath> Hi. I've never done any bug squashing before, or used launchpad much. Could someone confirm my findings before I change the status of a bug?
<jarlath> I believe that this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218820
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218820 in ubuntu "8.04 fails to boot with kernel 2.6.24-15 or 2.6.24-16" [Undecided,New]
<jarlath> is a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216353
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216353 in linux "2.6.24 Kernel boot hangs on disk read ( ldm_validate_partition_table() )" [High,Triaged]
<secretlondon> as it doesn't affect everybvody you need to check that the hardware is the same
<secretlondon> or anything else that they might have in common, that other users don't have
<secretlondon> as it could have more than one cause
<jarlath> Okay.
<bdmurray> also in bug 216353 they say -14 does not work while they say it does in 218820
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216353 in linux "2.6.24 Kernel boot hangs on disk read ( ldm_validate_partition_table() )" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216353
<secretlondon> it's more obvious with things like "audio doesn't work" that it could have multiple causes
<bdmurray> getting the person in bug 218820 to boot w/o usplash would be quite helpful
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218820 in ubuntu "8.04 fails to boot with kernel 2.6.24-15 or 2.6.24-16" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218820
<jarlath> I'll ask. Thanks.
<bdmurray> Thank you for helping out!
<jarlath> My absolute pleasure. Thanks for an amazing OS!
<jarlath> I'd appreciate some input on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218831 in ubuntu "Firefox install on Kubuntu 8.04 wants to download 116 MB of archives" [Undecided,New]
<jarlath> It seems more like a complaint than a bug?
<jarlath> And if it is to be treated as a bug, whos area is it?
<greg-g> ok, impatient person question: how long does apport usually take to get to a "needs-amd64-retrace" bug?
<greg-g> jarlath: that actually is a bug, because you shouldn't have to download openoffice to run firefox
<greg-g> I remember there being some lauguage-pack dependency issues last week or so, I wonder what LiveCD is being used
<greg-g> I would file it under firefox-3 for now, can always change it later as more information is discovered
<bdmurray> greg-g: it is possible for the retracer to hang sometimes, how long has it been?
<greg-g> bdmurray: hour and 20 minutes ago
<greg-g> I told you I'm impatient :)
<bdmurray> heh, I'll see if anyone w/ the right super powers is around
<greg-g> oh, no worries, i was just wondering if there was some "if it takes longer than X amount of time, contact your representative" :)
<jarlath> Okay guys, thanks. I'll put it down as affecting Firefox.
<bdmurray> greg-g: the retracer is off at the moment
<greg-g> bdmurray: ahh, thanks for the info.  And really, no rush on anything from my end.
<jarlath> The reporter used the command 'apt-get firefox' for this bug to occur, but firefox 3 is what was offered for installation. Would I choose firefox or firefox3 package here?
<bdmurray> firefox-3.0
<jarlath> thanks
<bdmurray> It'd be good to know which Live CD they noticed this with
<_max_> id like to report what i concider a bug
<_max_> in the installer (both alternate and regular) there is no way to force gpt label.
<_max_> i tried booting with the normal installer, entering console, changing to gpt using parted, creating partitions using the gui, and its still gpt all the way until i click [install]
<_max_> then it changes it back to friggin msdos, and my remaining 4tb are useless
<secretlondon> _max_, then report it, the bugtracker is launchpad
<_max_> okey.
<mrooney> Is there a page describing how to use milestones?
<mrooney> ie, when it is appropriate to set them?
<bdmurray> mrooney: this late in the release cycle we are very conservative with them
<mrooney> bdmurray: that makes sense. Is it then true conversely that it is fair to liberally set Intrepid milestones for bugs that appear as if they should be addressed by then?
<mrooney> I was just wondering if there is a page that explains what sorts of bugs are candidates for milestones and then as you addressed when to mark it as such
<bdmurray> Milestones are useful for the release manager and the release team and as I understand it they are drafting some guidelines.  However, it might be a wee bit. ;)
<mrooney> ahh okay, so I should stay away from them for now?
<mrooney> and not just for now as in Hardy but, in general
<bdmurray> That sounds safest for now, the list is rather cluttered
<SnakeArt> Hi. I think that there could be a bug in kernel 2.6.22-14-generic which makes unable to create wacom device in /dev/input/ . Is there any way to solve that problem?
<secretlondon> SnakeArt, we can't take support requests here (they belong on #ubuntu+1). if you think there is a bug please report it on launchpad
<SnakeArt> secretlondon: I see, but this channel is my last hope. I need to configure wacom bamboo one on gutsy, but required wacom file in /dev/input/ is missing. If You know anything about that problem, give me a note where to look for it.,please.
<secretlondon> oh this is gutsy?>
<secretlondon> we really can't do support here, this is where we do bug triaging. launchpad answers may be a good place though
<SnakeArt> secretlondon: Yes, 2.6.22-14-generic on amd64. I try with launchpad.
<bdmurray> SnakeArt: The people in ubuntu-x might have more information.  It sounds familiar.
<SnakeArt> bdmurray: Thank you. I will take a look there,too.
<bdmurray> maybe one of these
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bugs?field.searchtext=wacom&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<SnakeArt> bdmurray: Thanks again. I will no longer bother You. I'll check your link.
<SnakeArt> CU all.
<bdmurray> secretlondon: Do you think providing some support is okay here or has it caused problems in the past?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-18
<secretlondon> bdmurray, I think that people come in here because they think we will give their bug more attention
<secretlondon> bdmurray, and that we should forward them to the correct place
<secretlondon> I oppose dealing with bugs on mailing lists for the same reason
<bdmurray> I have mixed feelings about that kind of thing too, but with as many open bugs as we have there should be some way to escalate / get help.
<secretlondon> problem is people come in wanting us to see if the bug has already been submitted, or to get an instant answer
<bdmurray> What would you have them do? Searching in Launchpad can be a bit challenging.
<secretlondon> true, but it does do that for them when they come to submit a bug
<secretlondon> and generally they get ignored tbh
<secretlondon> telling them to ask elsewhere seems preferable
<bdmurray> I'd rather try to possibly build the team and teach people how to do the things we do.
<secretlondon> sure
<greg-g> bdmurray: (reading log) team? teach? people? what'd you have in mind?
<Johnonlyinky> Hello all
<doom__> good morning mates
<Iulian> Hi
<james_w> slomo_: hi. Can I ask why you set bug 199496 away from confirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199496 in gtk-sharp2 "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199496
<james_w> from fix-released to confirmed, sorry.
<pedro_> slomo_: it wasn't fixed for all the apps, for example f-spot
<pedro_> ah james_w :-)
<james_w> hi pedro_
<pedro_> he uploaded a real fix a couple of days ago
<james_w> on Monday?
<james_w> gnome-sharp2 (2.20.0-2ubuntu2)?
<pedro_> it's still on the queue IIRC
<pedro_> let me check
<james_w> ah, ok, that would explain it I think
<seb128> james_w: no, today, and it's in unapproved since hardy is frozen still
<pedro_> james_w:  that's the previous one
<pedro_> james_w: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<pedro_> gtk-sharp2 2.12.0-2ubuntu3 and gnome-sharp2 2.20.0-2ubuntu3
<james_w> ok, thanks all.
<pedro_> hello seb128!
<seb128> hey pedro_ ;-)
<jarlath> Hi folks, I've asked a reporter for more information on a bug and it's at the point now where I can't be of any further help, besides assigning the correct package. It's either usplash or linux related I think. Anyone care to take a look?
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218820
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218820 in ubuntu "8.04 fails to boot with kernel 2.6.24-15 or 2.6.24-16" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> jarlath: thanks for your help
<james_w> it looks like a kernel related issue to me
<james_w> it does seem familiar, does anyone else know of a bug this is related to?
<jarlath> Thanks james_w, I'll mark it as such.
<bdmurray> that's an interesting bug
<ogra> could as well be grub
<bdmurray> ogra: hey there
<ogra> hey, thanks for te upgrade tests
<bdmurray> oh, no problem
<bdmurray> jarlath: dmesg and lspci information from 2.6.22 would be helpful too
<jarlath> bdmurray: thanks, I'll ask for it.
<bdmurray> jarlath: he says none of the linux partitions are listed but I see it right there (sda6)
<jarlath> He seems to be saying that the contents of the /dev/disk/by-uuid folder dont contain the partitions yes.
<jarlath> But that was with the upgraded kernel.
<jarlath> The list of partitions he provided are from the 2.6.22 kernel.
<bdmurray> The partition UUIDs won't change from kernel to kernel, those are written to the disk.
<jarlath> bdmurray: ah, okay.
<bdmurray> What is probably happening is his hard drive isn't being detected at all with 2.6.24 so if in the shell after the alert he were to type 'ls /dev/disk/by-uuid' he might see nothing or just '/dev/sdb'.
<jarlath> I see.
<jarlath> I've asked him for the further info and I'm subscribed to the mail.
<bdmurray> great thanks!
<jarlath> my pleasure :)
<syke> I'm having a problem where, after listening to a 5 or 6 songs on pandora.com in konqueror, the pandora UI becomes a white square and I need to refresh the page to get it to start again
<syke> this is really consistent
<mrooney> syke: interesting, have you tested on another system, or filed a bug?
<syke> not yet, wanted to see if anyone could reproduce it easily
<syke> the pandora issue also happens in firefox
<syke> not just konq
<syke> music stops, entire player section on the web page goes white
<bdmurray> syke: that's kind of neat site, it uses flash though right?
<syke> yes
<syke> so, this is some weird flash issue it appears
<syke> I'm on amd64
<syke> god, I hope we can get to the bottom of this in time for release
<bdmurray> and are you using flashplugin-nonfree or gnash?
<syke> nonfree
<asomething> ﻿Don't amd64 and flash have a number of existing issues?
<syke> no idea
<syke> I would sincerely hope not
<syke> and, I didn't have this issue until recently
<syke> gutsy worked great
<bdmurray> I think there are a number of issues with flashplugin-nonfree
<bdmurray> asomething: hey there! how are things?
<syke> that would be unfortunate, as many sites use flash these days
<asomething> ﻿bdmurray: great, working on getting a few fixes in before release
<asomething> ﻿syke: just did some googling and it seems that the 64bit flash issue i remember was a fiesty problem
<bdmurray> I use flash on amd64 a bit and don't have that many issues
<syke> asomething: correct -- gutsy worked great, tho
<syke> bdmurray: this pandora issue is the firts I've noticed
<bdmurray> syke: 5 or 6 songs?
<syke> bdmurray: yes
<syke> actually, I think it might relate to opening another web page in another tab that also has flash
<syke> but
<syke> it has definitely also happened while the computer was sitting idle, palying music from pandora
<bdmurray> I'm at song 5 w/o at an issue
<bdmurray> syke: I think I was at song 6 and it stopped telling me to register
<bdmurray> so I think some further testing would be good
<danage> ok i have a troubling bug in installer on the -alternate cd image
<danage> it cannot load the kernel from the cd and install it on the target
<bdmurray> I interpret that to mean that the CD boots fine the installation process starts and then fails.  Is that correct?
<danage> correct
<danage> hi brian :)
<danage> i am trying a netinstall from the archives now, see if that works
<bdmurray> Did you verify the md5sum etc....?
<danage> i downloaded yesterdays daily alternate
<danage> not yet. it tells me on console 4 that the hash is incorrect
<danage> thus it cannot load the deb
<danage> it is trying to install the -16 generic i think
<danage> i doubt it's a problem with iso integrity though - i am installing the .iso from a usb stick
<syke> bdmurray: "signing up" just requires an email and password
<syke> can you try pandora and open another flash web page in another tab?
<crimsun> syke: which environment; is pulseaudio active; is libflashsupport installed?
<danage> ok the network install works. i suppose there is something wrong with the kernel packages in the hardy-installer-alternate .iso
<danage> someone knowledgeable should check... or let me know how to debug :)
<syke> crimsun: kde on amd64
<syke> crimsun: it wasn't installed, but how would that help?
<syke> pandora works well, has since gutsy for me
<crimsun> syke: it shouldn't be installed to troubleshoot further.
<crimsun> the purpose of the question is to eliminated pulseaudio from the list of culprits
<crimsun> eliminate*
<bdmurray> danage: which iso?  I did a fair bit of install testing with the alternate iso w/o any problems
<bdmurray> danage: additionally you can see inforamtion about the testing we've done at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<danage> hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<Pici> danage: the rc?
<danage> yes
<danage> obviously
<danage> i downloaded it yesterday
<Pici> The RC was not released until today.
<syke> libpulse is installed, but pulseaudio is not
<crimsun> syke: if just one of libflashsupport or pulseaudio is not installed, it's irrelevant to dwell on my question :-)
<syke> ok
<syke> so
<syke> can someone try pandora in one tab and another flash app in another tab?
<syke> on amd64
<syke> I get the same issue in konq and ff3
<crimsun> it works fine on ff3.0b5 (current hardy)
<crimsun> pandora, homestarrunner in tabs
<danage> it was the one from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/, i have verified the md5sum
<danage> it will not install the kernel
<danage> if you want to debug, i will gladly support
<syke> hrm
<crimsun> syke: what's the bug # being described?  I appear to have lost all backscroll.
<syke> I haven't filed one yet, I'm tring to get somethign reproducible
<twl> Hi. Can I report a localization issue (german) here to anybody who might do something about it?
<secretlondon> is it a transaltion?
<secretlondon> translation?
<twl> Found something in the german RC installation...
<twl> Yes.
<twl> Rather the absence of one. :-)
<secretlondon> I'm not sure how translations work, but they are done on launchpad translations. There is a german team that translates
<twl> do they have a channel, mail address, anything easy?
<twl> it's a trivial problem, actually.
<secretlondon> I'll find it
<secretlondon> there probably is an #ubuntu-de irc channel, but they may not help
<twl> thx, I was too dumb to find it on the website... :/
<twl> I'm on that actually, but there wasn't any competent response... just some users.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-19
<twl> If I don't find anything, I'm gonna FAX it to canonical tomorrow. *eg*
<secretlondon> i'm still looking
<secretlondon> twl https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+lang/de is where german translation happens
<secretlondon> twl https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de are the translators
<secretlondon> twl https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de
<twl> Thank you. I bookmarked it and try to contact people tomorrow. Hopefully I that can be resolved before the release.
<secretlondon> cool :)
<secretlondon> the last link seems to be the best
<twl_> re. sorry, that was my 24h-disconnect.
<twl_> very well. Maybe I can even add something to the community thus- My English could be better, but it's definitely good enough to translate things into my mother tongue.
<twl_> thank you again and good night...
<JohnPhys> kees:  are you around?  Did you get a chance to look at Bug #195052?
<danage> saivann: you here?
<saivann> danage : hi
<danage> hi... i followed up on our bug reports
<danage> i wonder what is happening, sebastien complained it as a duplicate but noone changed the inaccurate bug description of the "original" bug
<saivann> danage : I know, I sent a mail to Sebastian himself after I got his comment to ask him to update the bug description and he answered me to post my request in the bug rather than asking him, but no one changed the description yet
<danage> i guess considering the amount of bugs, strictly following procedure is a must, so i understand his reaction
<saivann> danage : Actually, I don't really know what I can do, I have no "super powers" on the gnome bugzilla bug tracker
<danage> yeah, i saw your comment
<danage> there seem to be some pretty serious issues with gvfs left, i hope they get fixed before the release.
<saivann> danage : Of course, he did not set this bug as a duplicate without reasons, that's good job, however updating the title would probably help
<danage> yeah i guess these kinds of things happen. we didn't really become aware the bugs might be related until late and some serious poking around
<saivann> danage : Me too :) But since I have almost no programming skills, I don't know how hard are bugs to fix so I respect developers who work very hard, taking time and doing a good job is already what they do :)
<saivann> danage : You asked people to look at a bluetooth bugs yesterday, but I answered you 2 minutes after you left the channel, what was that bug?
<danage> yep... and the time before a release... they must be extremely busy
<danage> ah :)
<saivann> Hehe, extremely :)
<danage> my bluetooth mouse, it disconnects after a couple of minutes
<danage> but i know nothing of the bluez architecture in order to provide some information. a couple of other people reported similar issues, and i marked some duplicates on launchpad already
<saivann> danage : Really? I have a bluetooth mouse here too, but I've never seen a mouse work like that! Your mouse disconnects regularly at a fixed time interval?
<danage> saivann: if it is fixed, i do not know. i know that it doesn't correlate with the screensaver being activated
<saivann> danage : I mean, does your mouse disconnect every "" minutes?
<danage> yeah, i don't know if its always the same amount of minutes, though
<saivann> danage : How did you configure the bluetooth mouse? Did you edit some conf. files or you just used the bluez-gnome applet in the right-top border of your screen to connect your mouse?
<danage> good question. i activated hidd, because it is disactivated by default. other than that, i only used the applett
<saivann> danage : Great that you started to triage bugs :) Be always careful when you set bugs as duplicates, we must always be sure that these are really duplicates
<danage> i am pretty sure on this one
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/197549
<saivann> danage : That might be the problem.. Actually, the only thing I did in my case was to connect my mouse using bluez-gnome, and it works flawlessly, even when the mouse die because of low batteries, it automatically reconnect when the mouse ressurect
<danage> what might be the problem? hidd has to be activated, right?
<saivann> danage : I'm not a expert with bluetooth, so I don't have the answer to this. So far what I know is that using bluez-gnome without anything else always worked
<danage> i think that is what i am using, too
<saivann> danage : According to http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/telecommande_bluetooth, it looks like hidd doesn't need to be enabled since Gutsy. I looked at my /etc/default/bluetooth and I have HIDD_ENABLED=0
<saivann> danage : And I use a bluetooth mouse currently
<saivann> danage : It might be a bug or a misconfiguration problem
<danage> saivann: thank you! i will take a shot restoring the original config
<saivann> danage : I'm also looking at this too because I don't even know how to connect my mouse with the new bluez-gnome P
<saivann> :P*
<saivann> Oh I got it, wonderful
<danage> is there any other config file besides /etc/default/bluetooth
<danage> hidd/hci config?
<saivann> danage : I don't think so, but I might be wrong
<saivann> danage : /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf ?
<danage> yes
<danage> saivann: we should maybe continue this privately so as not to spam
<saivann> well..
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<jarlath> Good morning!
<jarlath> Can someone tell me what package I should tag this as
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219382 in ubuntu "fsck not run on boot if on battery power" [Undecided,New]
<jarlath> I'm guessing 'linux' as it occurs before the X system gets loaded.
<jarlath> But I just want to double check.
<hggdh> jarlath: this is initscripts
<jarlath> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> jarlath: install the apt-file package
<hggdh> then you can run 'apt-file search /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh'
<hggdh> and it will tell you what package has the file
<hggdh> and, of course -- welcome, glad I was able to help
<jarlath> hggdh: wow, that's great. I'll certainly do that!
<jarlath> hggdh: I'm searching for the package 'initscripts' but launchpad can't find it.
<hggdh> ii  initscripts               2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu45     Scripts for initializing and shutting down the system
<hggdh> I know it is there, let me have a quick look
<hggdh> huh
<jarlath> Thanks. I just found it in packages.ubuntu.com but it's not on launchpad for some reason.
<hggdh> sorry, I ended up making the change for you. Here's how
<hggdh> open the bug, and click on the down-arrow for the 'affects' package
<jarlath> Ah, sysvinit.
<hggdh> you will get a new pane, where you can enter the full package name (if you know it), or part of it
<jarlath> Yes, that's where I chose to search.
<hggdh> so when I entered 'initscripts', LP automagically stated this was a binary package, the source package being sysvinit (and updated the bug)
<jarlath> Ah, okay.
<hggdh> sorry for jumping the gun
<jarlath> Not at all. Thanks for your help!
<hggdh> welcome
<askand> bug 25931 is not fixed but it says fix released.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25931 in dbus "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25931
<askand> Or should I file that in a different bug report?
<afflux> Nafallo: bug 205973 seems to be an easy one, do you think we need this for hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205973 in gajim "gajim show popup with html entities escaped too many times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205973
<afflux> anyone knows bugs about /etc/apt/sources.list being replaced by contents of /etc/fstab?
<hggdh> huh?
<afflux> hggdh: bug 219519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219519 in update-manager "After update /etc/apt/sources.list error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219519
<hggdh> afflux: yes, we need to know what was installed on this update... either a package error, or a filesystem corrupted, or user error
<afflux> yep
<hggdh> (I tend to the last)
<hggdh> but, just in case, we need to follow up
<afflux> I think so too, because it's so odd :)
<hggdh> :-)
<james_w> I hope it wasn't a symlink to /etc/fstab, otherwise he'll have trouble booting
<hggdh> we will know in a few, I guess...
<afflux> If he does not come back, it was one :)
<hggdh> and he will come back spitting mad...
<askand> Hi! I just have a quick question, ﻿bug 25931 is not fixed but it says fix released.. Should I file a new bugreport on that or contribute to the old one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25931 in dbus "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25931
<hggdh> askand: open a new bug, and refer to this one (and refer to this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/25931/comments/141)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25931 in dbus "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released]
<hggdh> askand: and, of course, follow the instructions Martin points to
<askand> ﻿hggdh: thanks
<askand> ﻿hggdh: I dont really know how to save text when running a livecd with HAL out of order really..
<hggdh> askand: yes, this is a bit more complex...
<hggdh> askand: an option is to take a picture (if you can)
<hggdh> the problem is otherwise we do not have enough data to work on
<askand> ﻿hggdh: Ill try that
<askand> ﻿hggdh: But I already knows what causes it I think...
<askand> ﻿hggdh: If I blacklist saa7134_alsa I do not get that error
<hggdh> askand: thanks for helping
<hggdh> askand: then -- if you can indeed boot blacklisting this module, state that in the bug
<hggdh> after booting, try to load it, and see what happens
<hggdh> this is good info
<askand> ﻿hggdh: Im not really sure how to boot blacklist..do I add something in grub?
<hggdh> ah, this is livecd... hold on, let me see if I can find something
<Nafallo> afflux: naah. lets wait for the new upstream release.
<hggdh> askand: I do not know how to block a dynamic module load from livecd, sorry.  But the saa7174-alsa has some options:
<hggdh> MODULE_PARM_DESC(debug,"enable debug messages [alsa]");
<hggdh> MODULE_PARM_DESC(index, "Index value for SAA7134 capture interface(s).");
<hggdh> MODULE_PARM_DESC(enable, "Enable (or not) the SAA7134 capture interface(s).");
<hggdh> askand: so, at least you can try enabling debug and disabling capture to see what happens
<hggdh> you can also try #ubuntu+1 or the alsa channels
<askand> ﻿hggdh: thanks ill try
<afflux> Nafallo: alright
<askand> Hggdh: Hi, I talked to you earlier about HAL-error. Could you take a look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/219576 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219576 in dbus "Failed to initialize hal" [Undecided,New]
 * hggdh is looking
<hggdh> askand: I do not understand what you mean by "I installed anyway"
<hggdh> you did install on harddisk?
<askand> ﻿hggdh: yes thats right
<askand> ﻿hggdh: and then afterinstallation blacklisted that module
<hggdh> so now -- if you do not blacklist the module -- you should have the same error, right?
<askand> ﻿hggdh: I should have.. havent tried cause I was so happy it disappered :) but I try now
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> please do so -- if you get it again, then you can gather the truckload of data we need ;-)
<askand> hggdh: hello again! This was strange, now Im not even able to boot when I have not blacklisted that module.. but as soon as I blacklist it my system boots.. And in the kernel before this one there is no need to blacklist the module
<askand> ﻿hggdh:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/212221 It certainly looks like saa7134 module is the problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212221 in ubuntu "[hardy][2.6.24-15] Failed to initialize HAL (dup-of: 212271)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [High,Fix committed]
<askand> ﻿hggdh: There even seems to be a fix availble already from http://ppa.launchpad.net/stefan-bader-canonical/ubuntu/ :)
<hggdh> askand: good find for the other bug -- make yours, then a duplicate
<hggdh> askand: the fix is in a PPA -- so only use it if you need (PPAs are not supported), or if the bug comments state it should be used as a bypass (while it is not officially made available)
<askand> ﻿hggdh: I dont really need it..I just wish to help make this bug disappear from the livecd :)
<hggdh> askand: can you make your bug a duplicate of 212271, or you want me to do it?
<hggdh> askand: I think it will make it to release...
<hggdh> askand: also -- thank you for your work on this... all help is appreciated (too much to do ;-)
<askand> ﻿hggdh: I will make it a dublicate :)
<hggdh> thank you
<jarlath> I think I may have assigned a bug to the wrong package. I assumed because it was a problem with swap, I assumed the kernel was the problem, but I forgot about the Wubi installer (which I don't know anything about). Anyone care to have a look?
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/219349
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219349 in linux "Hardy H. RC1 wait so much on "Activating swapfile  swap..." on new instalation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ffm> Do I report a problem that caused a broken install for me in ubuntu or in the spesific ubuntu package that caused the issue?
<james_w> ffm: the specific package please.
<ffm> james_w: phpbb2-conf-mysql, part of phpbb2. #218492
<ffm> * bug #218492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218492 in phpbb2 "Hardy Upgrade freezes on phpbb2-conf-mysql " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218492
<ffm> I can't triage it as the reporter, but it caused me to have to reinstall from scratch.
<james_w> thanks for reporting it
<ffm> james_w: I've gone on a bit of a bug-reporting splurge, testing hardy is fun.
<james_w> :-)
<ffm> Sadly we're in RC and frozen like Tux in the winter, so very little will be changed.
<james_w> yeah, it's unfortunate
<james_w> do you have any more information on what was hanging?
<james_w> if you install the package now does it work?
<ffm> james_w: Yeah, but that was after I reinstalled.
<james_w> so it's not easily reproducible?
<ffm> james_w: Hold on, I'll retest.
<james_w> that would make it hard to debug.
<james_w> great, thanks.
<mrooney> is there any way to debug freezes? twice yesterday the system locked up completely except that I could move the mouse around, but no keyboard, mouseclicks, not even ctrl+alt+backspace did anything
<mrooney> I just had to hold the power button down until it turned off :[
<ffm> mrooney: Did the magic sysreq key work?
<mrooney> I have never had any luck with those, what is the magic key?
<ffm> mrooney: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ffm> james_w: Uh, yeah, its reproducable.
<ffm> james_w: I just tried to install, and the package installation hung. This could be an issue if, say, you were in the middle of a distro upgrade? (it should at least time out...)
<james_w> mrooney: I've seen that as well, but I haven't had a chance to try and debug it yet
<james_w> ffm: is it still hanging?
<ffm> james_w: When I apt-get it, yeah.
<james_w> ffm: but you've killed it now?
<james_w> ffm: can you make it hang again and then try and find the guilty process?
<mrooney> ffm: ooh, you have to hold ALT too!
<james_w> ffm: "ps aux" will be a good place to start looking.
<mrooney> I was doing the REISUB thing but not while also holding alt
<james_w> mrooney: twice for me it was when opening a link in firefox from another application, where the page I was loading required authentication
<ffm> mrooney: Mhm.
<james_w> mrooney: does that match yours?
<ffm> james_w: No, I havn't killed it.
<mrooney> james_w: I feel like it was when using transmission, actually
<ffm> james_w: In any case, I'm not going to reinstall gutsy, install the package, then try to break my install in my dist-upgrade. I think this is the same bug.
<james_w> ffm: I'm sure it's the same problem, if you can find the offending process we can find out why it is hanging, which will make fixing it a lot easier
<james_w> mrooney: ok, it's not that then.
<ffm> james_w: Should I pastebin the output?
<james_w> ffm: yes please.
<ffm> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63764/
<james_w> ffm: ah, can you pastebin the output of "ps aux" please?
<ffm> james_w: Oops, I ment to.
<ffm> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63766/
<james_w> ffm: it's been trimmed, if you run "ps aux | cat" does it show the full command lines?
<james_w> I guess it's 18933 though
<james_w> what does "strace -p 18933" give?
<ffm>  Process 18933 attached - interrupt to quit
<ffm> read(0,
<ffm> And no more.
<james_w> cool, it's waiting for input on stdin
<ffm> james_w: Ah, that's an easy fix.
<james_w> from the ps output can you find the name of the script that it is running?
<ffm> james_w: I just had to press "enter" and it started to unfreeze. However, that's not immediately obvious to the user.
<james_w> no, and it shouldn't do that anyway
<ffm> james_w: Yet it started to work after I pressed enter.
<ffm> james_w: I've purged the package config and reinstalled. Still freezes, though this time on "Creating search_time column if it doesn't exist yet...
<ffm> james_w: The script that it is running _now_ is "root     19310  0.0  0.0   3820  1300 pts/3    S+   14:34   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/ucf --three-way /tmp/phpbb2.config.php.R19308 /etc/phpbb2/config.php
<james_w> ok, thanks, can you add that information to the bug report please?
<ffm> james_w: Ok.
<james_w> I've seen this fixed elsewhere by changing it to "ucf --three-way --debconf-ok" and removing the </dev/tty
<ffm> james_w: I've added a comment to bug 218492. Care to add that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218492 in phpbb2 "Hardy Upgrade freezes on phpbb2-conf-mysql " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218492
<ffm> So, triaging is setting priority, no? What's the magic I need to do to be able to triage bugs? (There's no dropdown for priority in LP)
<secretlondon> ffm triaging is getting the bugs to a state where they can be looked at by a developer
<secretlondon> ffm you need to have experience of bug traiging to be accepted into the bug control team which can actually set priorities
<ffm> secretlondon: Can I mark as "confirmed" bugs that I have reported if I have reproduced them in multiple systems and environments?
<secretlondon> ffm no, others should confirm
<secretlondon> but adding your experiments really helps
<ffm> secretlondon: Ok, would you care to confirm my bug?
<secretlondon> ffm I'd need to see if I can reproduce it, and I'm busy
<ffm> secretlondon: Ok.
<secretlondon> sorry
<ffm> Anyone else care to confirm bug 219407 (firefox bug)? It seriously takes less than 20 seconds, and there may be cake.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219407 in firefox-3.0 "REGRESSION: Firefox does not process some downloads properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219407
<secretlondon> ffm: I'm not sure this is a firefox bug though
<secretlondon> if you *save* it and then open in nautilus what happens? do you get offered a program to open it with?>
<ffm> secretlondon: Yes.
<ffm> secretlondon: It opens with gedit.
<secretlondon> ok
<secretlondon> i've set it as confirmed
<secretlondon> but the ff people will know what extra info they need
<ffm> secretlondon: Ok.
<ffm> secretlondon: Thanks.
<secretlondon> np
<mrooney> james_w: oh boy I got the freeze again! when dragging a torrent into transmission, I believe
<mrooney> though first I just tried it via firefox, by clicking and opening with transmission, but that did nothing. perhaps that actually caused it to eventually happen, and it IS related to yours
<madmetal_spyros> hm.. anybody willing to help with hardy mess?
<mrooney> madmetal_spyros: what hardy mess?
<madmetal_spyros> i upgraded to hardy
<madmetal_spyros> everything went fine
<madmetal_spyros> and then restricted manager prompt me to install nvidia drivers
<madmetal_spyros> after reboot i x couldnt start "fatal error no monitor found"
<madmetal_spyros> i reinstalled xserver and then i could reach log in screen fine
<madmetal_spyros> and now i can only enter in xterm failsafe more
<madmetal_spyros> mode
<madmetal_spyros> mrooney...
<mrooney> madmetal_spyros: have you tried uninstallin the restricted drivers?
<madmetal_spyros> when i booted without x before reinstalling xserver i removed the drivers
<madmetal_spyros> and as i can see its a known bug for former releases
<madmetal_spyros> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136529 in gdm "Can't log in after upgrading" [High,Triaged]
<afflux> good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-20
<greg-g> bdmurray: just fyi, there is a sci-fi/open-source conference going on in Michigan (yes, a crazy weekend) and we are doing our second Bug Triage Jam.  link to our presenter's presentation file: http://wolfger.wordpress.com/2008/04/19/ubuntu-bug-triage-basics/
<secretlondon> greg-g: cool!
<greg-g> secretlondon: yeah, it is, probably about 25-35 people are in the room
<secretlondon> :)
<greg-g> which, as the same time the xkcd guy and ESR are talking in another room
<secretlondon> wow
<secretlondon> sounds like a cool event
<greg-g> yeah, Ubuntu rocked it hard here
<greg-g> it is, my first time, having a good time
<secretlondon> :)
<secretlondon> I've been really busy with google summer of code, we've finally chosen our ten students, it's all gonna be announced on monday
<secretlondon> we had 130 applicants
<greg-g> secretlondon: awesome!
<ffm> james_w: thanks for the comment.
<secretlondon> greg-g It's going to be hard work, but hopefully we'll get some great code out of it!
<greg-g> secretlondon: thats the goal right? ;)
<secretlondon> greg-g totally!
<duncanm> tjaalton: hi
<timbrockett> Hi everyone.  Is anyone running 8.04 on an HP Pavilion dv6xxx?
<ubuntu_demon> hardy bug in openjdk-6 : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/219666 which is essentially the same problem as : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/103933
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103933 in sun-java6 "Java install via Add/Remove crashed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<afflux> morning
<qense> hello
<Iulian> 'ey
<afflux> urgh, launchpad is too slow for triaging :(
<Iulian> Indeed
<afflux> I'll kill some time with writing documentation for a lib I'm writing :)
<qense> what happened to the ubuntu servers? They're very slow
<qense> Maybe everyone wants to preorder their CDs now
<james_w> There is an interesting article that covers triaging of bug reports in the latest LWN that some of you may enjoy reading: http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/277872/d8b33d0cf0e27e22/
<secretlondon> james_w thanks
<ubuntu_demon> ﻿can someone confirm bug #129200 for Hardy (kernel 2.6.24-16) ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129200 in linux-source-2.6.22 "C3 and C4 can't be reached. powertop doesn't show C3 and C4." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129200
<marnanel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bugs?field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch says that there are four bugs in Metacity which need forwarding upstream.  I want to do so.  How do I do it?  Do I just create the bugs in the upstream tracker and then mark them in launchpad?
<pochu> marnanel: yes, create them upstream, and then click on "also affects upstream" in the launchpad report, and add the upstream url there
<marnanel> pochu: okay, great, thanks.  I don't need special LP permissions to do that?
<pochu> marnanel: I don't think so, but I could be wrong. Let me know if I am and I'll add the links for you
<marnanel> thanks-- will try it
<Iulian> No, you don't need any special permissions.
<marnanel> Okay, sorry I'm not getting this, but I clicked "Also affects:  Distribution/package", and that gives  me a space I can put the URL, which is fine; but it also requires me to pick the name of a distro.  I can't say Ubuntu or it gives an error, and anyway it's not specifically Ubuntu, it's an upstream thing.
<marnanel> any ideas?
<afflux> marnanel: choose "also affects project"
<marnanel> and I type "upstream" in the box there?
<afflux> no
<afflux> what was the package? metacity right?
<marnanel> right
<afflux> it should have a linked upstream project, I'll check that
<afflux> marnanel: you should come to a page that is titled "confirm project", you should have three options: "URL for the upstream bug", "mailed the followign upstream contact", "I don't want to link it". Choose the first one and put the URL there
<afflux> marnanel: oh. I think you may be looking at the wrong set of bugs
<afflux> the bugs you looked at are (probably unintentionally) filed against the "upstream project" metacity (in the launchpad sense)
<afflux> marnanel: they are *not* filed in ubuntu
<afflux> err, wait
<afflux> marnanel: it's only some of them that are not filed in ubuntu. The best url to get all bugs in ubuntu's metacity that need forwarding is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bugs?field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch
<afflux> marnanel: for those, there is already the "upstream" task (the one where is no "Ubuntu" in the table with status and importancy etc.), you click on the expander for that task and put your URL there
<afflux> marnanel: sorry for the confusion, I usually forward bugs that are not marked for forwarding ;)
<marnanel> afflux: Thank you-- I'll get on with forwarding those, then.
<marnanel> I do have a question, though
<marnanel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/ shows "4 bugs need forwarding upstream".
<marnanel> and there are only two given by that URL you gave.
<marnanel> Why is that?
<afflux> yes, you're right. The bugs on the "ubuntu/metacity" URL are all on the "metacity" URL too. That is because launchpad hosts upstream projects (like metacity) as well as distributions (like ubuntu). The bugs were looking at in this channel are in the distribution and *maybe* in the project.
<afflux> So "your" URL has "ubuntu bugs" as well as bugs from other distributions (eg. baltix).
<afflux> "my" URL only has "ubuntu bugs"
<afflux> does that answer your question?
 * marnanel reads this carefully :)
<marnanel> Yes, it does.  Thank you!
<afflux> you're welcome
<afflux> going to bed, good night
<KevinOberle> How would I go about getting a bug fixed before hardy's final release??
<KevinOberle> I think it's a pretty important one and a really easy fix too
<secretlondon> KevinOberle, got the number?
<KevinOberle> yah I just reported it 220033
<Nafallo> bug 220033
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220033 in ubuntu "Libflashsupport Not Installed With Flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220033
<Nafallo> KevinOberle: unlikely to get fixed.
<Nafallo> well... "fixed"
<timing> hey, anyone here with good contacts with the ALSA team?
<RAOF> KevinOberle: Actually, that's entirely deliberate, and was done to fix flash crashes.
<KevinOberle> RAOF: ok thanks I wasn't aware of that, It's a shame though because now flash doesn't play nice with other audio programs
<timing> because I submit a bug to launchpad related to ALSA. I also asked someone from ALSA for help. He said he had put a fix in cvs (don't know which revision number). I'm just wondering if this fix is supposed to be in ubuntu already
<timing> anyway, this is the bug
<timing> bug 209047
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209047 in linux "Sound did work in 2.6.24-5 but not in 2.6.24-7 till 2.6.24-16" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209047
<virtuald> why isn't d-mix in alsa used instead?
<RAOF> virtuald: Instead of?
<virtuald> pulseaudio
<RAOF> virtuald: Because they're almost totally different things?
<virtuald> dosen't both make it so you can play sound from different apps at the same time?
<RAOF> Yes.  And then pulseaudio _also_ allows network-transparent sound, sound caching, better latency meausuring...
<RAOF> The ability to mix two sound streams in software is one of pulseaudio's smaller features :)
<virtuald> bloat? :P
<virtuald> no i guess it's small
<calc> bdmurray: ping
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-14
<BUGabundo1> andersk: ping
<BUGabundo1> can some one help triage this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+bug/361143/
<BUGabundo1> thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361143 in netbook-remix "Gnome main menus disappear after changing GUI to "Desktop Classic"" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> BUGabundo1: something you need?  it's best to add some context when you ping.
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: sorry... got distracted...
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: trying to improve the data at bug 359231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359231 in xorg "system freeze and kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359231
<ogasawara> BUGabundo1: a few questions, have you tried disabling compiz and see if that shows any improvements
<ogasawara> BUGabundo1: also, do you recall specifically doing a kernel upgrade prior to getting these panics?  just curious which previous kernel was not problematic
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: yes! I'm running it with metacity and NV
<BUGabundo1> only the latest kernel started happening
<BUGabundo1> I added the apt change logs
<BUGabundo1> bye
<thekorn> bug 325101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325101 in wacom-tools "x11 won't start after upgrade to jaunty" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325101
<pwnguin> thekorn: what about it?
<thekorn> pwnguin, sorry, posting it here was just the easiest way for me to get the url of this bugreport
<pwnguin> if i could duplicate it, i'd patch it and beat upstream with it
<pwnguin> but wacom's been working nicely for me thus far
<thekorn> pwnguin, I'm in a chat with the reporter of bug 359960 and I was wondering if these two are duplicates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359960 in xorg "xorg segfaults if /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-wacom.fdi is present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359960
<thekorn> which is obviously not true
<blueyed> Can somebody confirm bug 361275, before I report this upstream, please? (really easy to reproduce, if you have KMail on Jaunty installed)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361275 in kdepim "KMail composer: Ctrl-Del does not delete next word anymore, if prefixed by whitespace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361275
 * e-jat guys .. i think .. i need to offline .. since it already 4.20 am in MY :) .... c u guys later ..
<andol> Regarding bug #333620. Could someone with suitible powers set the status of the upstream bug as "Fixed commited". LP doesn't seem to be able to read the SF status.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/333620/+text)
<Ampelbein> andol: the bugwatches didn't get updated lately.
<Ampelbein> andol: i'd set the status for the ubuntu-task to "Fix Commited" so the next updater can easily see what has been fixed.
<andol> Ampelbein: Yes, but in this case there is an explicit error message, which has been for a while.
<andol> Ampelbein: But wouldn't setting that status on the Ubuntu task imply that there is a debdiff, and that the actual Ubuntu package is about to be fixed?
<Ampelbein> andol: from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status : Fix Committed:
<Ampelbein>     * For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place
<andol> Ampelbein: Yes, but isn't that for the upstream task?
<Ampelbein> andol: no, it's for the ubuntu-task. the upstream-task watch usually gets updated by the bugwatch. and should be set to "FixReleased"
<HammerHead66> is anyone else having problems looking at bugs on launch pad?
<HammerHead66> can anyone see the bugs from the "Bugs" tab?
<HammerHead66> the only thing I get it my browser keeps acting like it's loading but it never loads anything
<HammerHead66> is anyone alive in this room?
<stpere> not totally..
<HammerHead66> ﻿stpere: are you able to look at bugs on Launchpad?
<Ampelbein> HammerHead66: better place for such questions is #launchpad. and yes, i can view bugs.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, actually, there has been some discussion about the "fix committed" thingy
<Ampelbein> hggdh: oh. what was the outcome? i find it quite handy to see which bugs could be closed by updating version of a package.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, the outcome is (for me) still a mistery. But I was, quite strongly, told that fix committed for an Ubuntu task is only when a package is in -proposed
<hggdh> which I find rather unhelpful
 * Ampelbein agrees
<Ampelbein> then there should be another bugstatus like resolved-upstream
<hggdh> also, it seems that the bugs feed is again dead... no updates on #ubuntu-bugs-announce for the last 2.5 hours or so
<hggdh> I agree. If you are willing to go for it, I will join forces. But I will not raise this again alone
<Ampelbein> hggdh: you already pinged in #launchpad about that
<Ampelbein> ?
<hggdh> no, just found it, and I am still to look at the eeebotu logs
<Ampelbein> the atom-feed is not updated.
<Ampelbein> http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom
<hggdh> yes, but I want to be double-sure
<hggdh> #lp, there we go...
<charlie-tca> hggdh: bug 319342 get fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319342 in xchat "xchat dies with a SIGABRT" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319342
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen the SIGABRT in quite a while now.
<hggdh> charlie-tca, not to my knowledge -- but I have not experineced it again
<charlie-tca> thanks
<hggdh> so it may be that it was fixed by an unknown update
<charlie-tca> That is what I am thinking. I want to sign it off, but maybe I will wait a week or two yet
<Ampelbein> hggdh: i will rise the question on "FixCommited" on bugsquad-mailinglist.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, thanks. I will chime in
<charlie-tca> me too, again.
<hggdh> charlie-tca, I added a comment to the xchat bug stating I will close it in one week
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<hggdh> Ampelbein, I raised the issue on #lp, so now we wait for someone there to comment
<hggdh> (i.e., the feed issue)
<hggdh> charlie-tca, back to the correct channel -- it does not matter if you use it or not, some of the PA libraries are depends on a series of pacakges
<charlie-tca> Then that could be it. There have been a lot of changes to PA
<hggdh> dtchen, bug 319342
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/319342/+text)
<hggdh> what is going on with LP? or ubottu?
<charlie-tca> It works part-time
<hggdh> :-)
<dtchen> that's not an unknown update, and yes, it's PA-related.
<dtchen> it's also linux-related.
<hggdh> dtchen, do you have the bug# so that I can put it as a dup?
<dtchen> it's not a dupe
<dtchen> the precise cause is hw_ptr being erratic (linux)
<hggdh> ah, OK
<dtchen> that was largely tweaked (but not perfect) in #330814
<dtchen> i'm testing building further fixes that will land in a linux SRU
<dtchen> i'm pretty sure i fixed the PA side in 0.9.14-0ubuntu11
<hggdh> I will, then, add a reference to this bug on the xchat one
<hggdh> bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-15
<bytologist> ... i get duplicate results in launchpad search bug lists ...
<bytologist> same bug ID, two lines with two different status
<Ampelbein> bytologist: what bug? presumably this is a bug with an upstream-watch set.
<bytologist> ok that's because the same bug is in 3 packages, with 3 differents status
<bytologist> 314205
<Ampelbein> or a bug affecting more than one package
<Ampelbein> bug 314205
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/314205/+text)
<bytologist> ok now we need to file a bug to fix a bug so we can check a potential bug of the bug manager ;)
<Ampelbein> bytologist: bug 1357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357 in malone "Bug listings include reports multiple times for multiple targets" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357
<bcurtiswx> sometimes you just gotta mentally kick ubottu
<trichobezoar> It looks like this was reported improperly - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/275120/comments/5 .  I would like to see this feature in the 8.10...  I searched a couple minutes on for anybody else reporting this fix but couldnt find it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275120 in linux "Atheros WLAN AR242x LED doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<trichobezoar> That link to ath5k-devel referenced has a fix for it and it's accepted into the kernel it looks liek
<trichobezoar> can it be updated...  or can i open a new bug referencing that one, and that mailing list asking for it to be put into the ubuntu kernel?
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<thux> 5
<thux> ups
<mistrynitesh> !369954
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 369954
<porthose> bug #369954
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 369954 could not be found
<charlie-tca> bug 369954
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/369954/+text)
<hggdh> launchpad is acting... weird
<bdmurray> hggdh: weird how?
<hggdh> these time-outs
<askand> Is there a dedivated channel for translating ubuntu?
<YoBoY> askand: translating in... ?
<askand> YoBoY: Swedish, if that is what you mean?
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> asac: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sv
<YoBoY> oups
<YoBoY> askand: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sv
<YoBoY> (sorry asac )
<asac> np
<dtchen> ara: which codec is in use for that machine experiencing the stuttering? See /proc/asound/card*/*codec*{,/*}
<ara> dtchen: Codec: Analog Devices AD1984
<dtchen> ara: ok, thanks
<ara> dtchen: any time
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-16
<jcastro> bdmurray: did http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/database/unlinked-bugwatch.html break?
<bdmurray> jcastro: 2009:04:12 02:11 Full update with DB reimport: bzr revno 7962
<bdmurray> jcastro: so the database is not up to date
<bdmurray> or maybe it did break
<bdmurray> jcastro: No, it moved you silly goose!
<bdmurray> jcastro: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/unlinked-bugwatch.html
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> bdmurray: Would you happen to have the bugsquad icon source?  (svg is obviously preferred, but anything larger than the icon)
<YoBoY> good morning
<maxb> window level all
<ccm> hey
<ccm> i have a question towards 334657
<ccm> erm #334657
<dholbach> bug 334657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334657 in qt4-x11 "Subpixel/Lcd mode with VRGB/VBGR makes qt4 applications on Jaunty unreadable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334657
<dholbach> hi ccm :)
<ccm> i dont know how to get more attention towards it
<james_w> hey ccm
<ccm> i think this one is really grave
<ccm> as it makes ubuntu for some users close to unusable
<ccm> i already tried to assign it to the most fitting person after it hang around for a couple of time
<ccm> but actually there doesn't seem to be any action
<ccm> hi dholbach :)
<ccm> hi james_w :)
<ccm> as you see it also has a growing number of duplicates
<dholbach> bdmurray, pedro_: was bug 334657 brought up with the release team somehow?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334657 in qt4-x11 "Subpixel/Lcd mode with VRGB/VBGR makes qt4 applications on Jaunty unreadable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334657
<ccm> dholbach: hope it wasnt a mistake assigning it to jriddel a couple of days ago
<dholbach> ccm: I'll ask slangasek on #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> ccm: might make sense if you join there
<bddebian> Boo
<trichobezoar> What do I need to do to get the fix for NC10 mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/275120/comments/5 part of the kernel?  I upgraded to the beta but the kill/led are not working as specified
<jpds> trichobezoar: -> #ubuntu-kernel.
<bdmurray> dholbach: Did you get an answer?
<dholbach> bdmurray: slangasek and ccm talked about it
<dholbach> thanks bdmurray
<trichobezoar> thanks jpds
<BUGabundo> bddebian: foo
<bddebian> BUGabundo: :)
 * jtholmes is away: for about 3 hours
<probs> hi
<probs> will someone set priority for that?   It seems Critical or High -  it makes  KDE fail after 2-3 days of use (mem leak) unusable https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/343944
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343944 in kdebase "Epic plasma memory leak (0.1 mb / sec)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> ah well. another shoot & flee
<bdmurray> hggdh: but its epic!
<hggdh> heh... I was thinking about the same
<hggdh> bdmurray, anyways, it this can be shown to be indeed a leak, this may have a nice impact
<hggdh> (and, since I do not run KDE, I am not sure what we could use to gather more data... valgrind is probably really not a good option for plasma)
<bdmurray> the confirmer seems to be running a different release
<hggdh> yes. 8.10 against 9.04.
<hggdh> and the packages are wrong. /usr/bin/plasma is in kdebase-workspace-bin
<seb128> BUGabundo: hi, do you still get bug #352681?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352681 in nautilus "deleted files are not shown on Trash applet" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352681
<jcastro> ogasawara: btw I can't reproduce bug 342172, I ran it through the gauntlet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342172 in linux "[Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq 6820s] suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342172
<BUGabundo> seb128: not sure
<seb128> could you try?
<BUGabundo> haven't tested in a while
<BUGabundo> humm that would mean either emptying my trash or start a new VM
<bdmurray> jcastro: hi!
<BUGabundo> neither a good option now
<BUGabundo> seb128: nobody else is complaining for now
<BUGabundo> guess we can mark as unreproduceble, right?
<seb128> BUGabundo: move your trash somewhere else or rename the directory and try? ;-)
<jcastro> hi bdmurray!
<seb128> BUGabundo: then move it back
<ogasawara> jcastro: thanks for testing.  based on your feedback I may just close it and have him reopen if it's still an issue.
<BUGabundo> seb128: 100GiBs of it?
<jcastro> jcastro: okey dokey, I'll update the wiki
<BUGabundo> not that much free disk
<seb128> BUGabundo: renaming a directory doesn't involve copying any data
<BUGabundo> seb128: I'll try with a new VM tomorrow morning, if nothing urgent comes up on the office
<BUGabundo> thanks for helping
<seb128> BUGabundo: you're welcome, should we close the bug for now since nobody else get it and you can reopen if you still get it when you try?
<BUGabundo> yes, seems sensible to me
<seb128> ok, doing that
<drguildo> can somebody clear something up for me regarding the jaunty release candidate installer?
<drguildo> i'm actually not sure if it's a bug or just really bad design
<drguildo> which i guess is a bug
<BUGabundo> drguildo: what is it?
<drguildo> BUGabundo: do each of these coloured segments represent partitions on the hard drive?
<drguildo> because with the default option of "install them side by side", the graphic it generates seem to indicate a partition layout which defies the laws of physics
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<drguildo> because there's a slider that represents my existing windows partition
<BUGabundo> how come?
<drguildo> and when i slide it to the left, the ubuntu partition is behind it
<jcastro> hey bdmurray, is it possible to determine what percentage of incoming bugs are using ubuntu-bug vs. the web ui?
<bdmurray> yes
<jcastro> any chance we're doing that already?
<bdmurray> why yes
<bdmurray> jcastro: don't you read my blog!
<drguildo> so is that normal or what?
<bdmurray> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=38
<drguildo> also when i select "use the largest continuous free space", the entire drive turns brown
<drguildo> which says to me that it will use the whole drive
<drguildo> i guess the good thing is that normal users will be no more confused than i am
<drguildo> seeing as this makes absolutely no sense
<BUGabundo> could be a bug in artwork drguildo
<jcastro> bdmurray: man dude, wild, I remember reading this too...
<bdmurray> jcastro: I'm running current numbers now
<drguildo> shall i file a bug in the installer?
<BUGabundo> drguildo: had a couple of screenshots too
<BUGabundo> you know the drill
<jcastro> bdmurray: would it be possible to put this up in a slick graph someplace?
<BUGabundo> $ubuntu-bug PACKAGE
<jcastro> bdmurray: I would like to keep track so we can measure how well our community "please us ubuntu-bug" things are working out
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: 10-15% ? that's all?
<drguildo> and what should be the value of PACKAGE?
 * BUGabundo must put ubuntu-bugs info on steroids
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: yes but that doesn't include apport-crash bug reports
<bdmurray> just bugs tagged apport-bug
<BUGabundo> drguildo: ubiquity or something
<BUGabundo> my bad memory doesn't help
<bdmurray> jcastro: For the mbox: ubuntu-bugs/2009-04
<bdmurray> NEW bug reports: 4629 (100.00%)
<bdmurray> apport bug reports: 933 (20.16%)
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: 20% of those are mine! LOL
<bdmurray> drguildo: ubiquity
<drguildo> ok
<drguildo> thanks for your help
<bdmurray> and package install failure: 325 (7.02%)
<bdmurray> so that's about 27% this month
<askand> How do I add "pidgin (Ubuntu)" to bug  338695?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338695 in banshee "low res icons for notifications" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338695
<bdmurray> also affects distribution
<askand> thanks
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: does apport-collect -p PACKAGE bugid, add it to the LP as affects?
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> just the logs... ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-17
<odinsbane> I've got an issue thats related to /very similar to #305979
<odinsbane> The main difference being, my video card is a different video card.
<odinsbane> Still intel though just not the g45
 * Ryan52 wonders what odinsbane is telling us for..
<odinsbane>     *
<odinsbane> Getting advice
<odinsbane> My computer crashes and I would like to fix some how.
<Ryan52> you still haven't asked a question..
<Ryan52> user support should happen in #ubuntu
<Ryan52> that's where the people who will help will be.
<Ryan52> (will and can)
<odinsbane> I've tried ubuntu+1
<odinsbane> This bug has been reported fixed and I don't know if I just try to resubmit it.
<Ryan52> are you up to date?
<odinsbane> yes
<odinsbane> as far as the update manager goes, it actually seemed to start happening after update some mesa drivers
<Ryan52> I would make a new bug report, and include the information about what exactly you changed to cause the problem.
<odinsbane> sounds good, Ill let it go for awhile to see if turning off compiz fixes it .
<jtholmes> odinsbane, when and if you report the bug use  ubuntu-bug <packagename>   helps the developers and speeds up the process
<lacqui> am i the only person here who finds that bug #362716 sounds more like a feature?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362716 in app-install-data-ubuntu "Cannot open windows vista" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362716
<Hobbsee> lacqui: that's *certainly* in the wrong place, for a start.
<Hobbsee> at best, that's probably for wubi (in terms of it should restore the bootloader while uninstalling?)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<Rafik> good morning
<BUGabundo> Rafik: hey
<Rafik> mozilla locale packages are not supposed to depend on myspell right ?
<Rafik> it's at bug 362381, similar to bug 138751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362381 in ubuntu "Thunderbid, with the es localizaiton, is not capable of checking the spelling in spanish." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 138751 in thunderbird "[Gutsy] Thunderbird does not depend on myspell" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138751
<Rafik> need to reboot, brb
<BUGabundo> can someone please triage bug 362804? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362804 in ekiga "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in GMVideoInputManager_ptlib::OPEN " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362804
<seb128> BUGabundo: nobody is working on ekiga what difference would that make?
<BUGabundo> seb128: didn't know that! is it dead?
<seb128> BUGabundo: no, it just has nobody in ubuntu actively working on it
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> so I better send it upstream?
<seb128> BUGabundo: you should really start sending bugs upstream if you want to get those solved
<seb128> yes
<BUGabundo> seb128: I do send them upstream, when I have reports of similar probs on other distros
<BUGabundo> until then I let them be on ubuntu project
<BUGabundo> not every upstream likes to be nagged about "our" bugs
<BUGabundo> seb128: upstreamed
<seb128> cool
<BUGabundo> its easy eheh
<BUGabundo> bugzilla at gnome is just a bit slow
<lfaraone> Hi, can someone confirm bug 362892.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362892 in prism "Prism does not mark .desktop items as "trusted"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362892
<stickystyle> I just added bug 362951, but I know it affects the bash-completion package also, how do I add the bash-completion package to the bug?  Is it the "Also affects project" button?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362951 in mtx "Bash completion does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362951
<BUGabundo> seb128: just tripped on a mem leak from gnome search tool
<BUGabundo> can I start it from valgrind?
<sbeattie> stickystyle: "also affects distribution" select Ubuntu and bash-completion.
<stickystyle> sbeattie: Ah, perfect thanks.  I was reading that option as "distribution=red hat, suse, gentoo", but I guess that doesn't make much sense ;)  Thanks.
<sbeattie> stickystyle: that bit is not one of launchpad's most intuitive of interfaces; lots of people get tripped up by it.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> no one to help me ?
<BUGabundo> let try devel
<james_w> stickystyle: your bug report is missing at least which version of the the distribution you are running
<james_w> and the versions of the packages involved
<james_w> stickystyle: consider using "ubuntu-bug" to file your bugs so that information is automatically included
<james_w> also http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=522545 may be relevant
<ubottu> Debian bug 522545 in bash-completion "bash-completion: configuration file conflict with mtx" [Serious,Closed]
<hggdh> BUGabundo, you can use valgrind, yes. Just make sure the debug packages are installed
<BUGabundo> but how to start it hggdh?
<BUGabundo> I just searched for *.mp3 and selected all files
<BUGabundo> and it used all my ram
<hggdh> one way: G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --track-origins=yes --show-reachable=yes --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log my-programme and my parms
<hggdh> I just put it in a shell script, and call it
<BUGabundo> oh I know how to start valgrind
<BUGabundo> even have a alias for it
<BUGabundo> I mean, gnome search tool
<stickystyle> james_w: Thanks for the tips, can't beleive I forgot to list the version.
<hggdh> ah, you have to find what programme is called when you select it
<BUGabundo> and what dbg files I need
<BUGabundo> reboot
<hggdh> you can look at the depends
<paolob> Hi guys! Let me ask you before opening a bug. In my Jaunty beta gnome, it's happening that when I'm writing a doc with Oo.o, after some 100/200 characters the keyboard begins entering very strange characters, and I haven't found any way to modify this behaviour rather than closing Oo.o and reopening it. I have italian localization, italian keyboard, but I have a spanish layout too in my gnome settings. Any idea about anything similar?
<jbotalan> So I found a bug with the notification system in 9.04, but I don't know how to check if it's been reported or not, or how to report it if it isn't.
<jbotalan> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<hggdh> jbotalan, check on http://launchpad.net
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-18
<andresmujica> odinsbane
<lacqui> bless you
<DooohHead> Anybody around that can answer Jaunty questions?
<DooohHead> have a Dell inspiron 5150 laptop.  Upgraded my 8.10 to Jaunty now my wifi doesn't work
<DooohHead> anybody know of any wifi related problems?
<andresmujica> doohhead > ubuntu+1
<andresmujica> you'll find help there
<ChosenOne> lo
<ChosenOne> I just upgraded to 9.04 RC and the *only* problem was that I got a wrong keyboard layout after upgrade? to which package would I report this bug?
<MightyTweek> Does anyone have any tips for getting useful debug info from trackerd? My search index keeps getting corrupted but I'm not really getting anything useful from the logs in ~/.local/share/tracker. Tried connecting gdb to the process, but it just tells me the process is exiting normally
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-19
<Rocket2DMn> does LP now automatically close apport bugs that fail retrace?
<maco> asac: looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/278153 you said that the plugins aren't really treated as first class citizens by upstream, so I guess that means an MIR is likely to fail.  What about the command line equivalents? Are they in good enough shape to request an MIR?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/278153/+text)
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, do you have a bug # for this?
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, it does make sense, in a sick way: if we cannot retrace a crash, then there is not much hope to solve it. Still, this is quite drastict
<Rocket2DMn> bug 356717
<ubottu> Bug 356717 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/356717 is private
<Rocket2DMn> i agree it makes sense, i don't really have a problem with it
<hggdh> yes, it was closed by apport
<Rocket2DMn> so it would seem :)
<hggdh> I guess this is now the norm. It is (hopefully) documented somewhere, but I really do not remember receiving an email stating that
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, i didnt read about it on the devel list or anything
<Rocket2DMn> maybe i just missed it
<hggdh> so the two of us missed it
<hggdh> which starts to sound, er, strange
 * Rocket2DMn shrugs
<Ampelbein> hggdh, Rocket2DMn: thats a  bug in apport causing it to falsely identify versions being outdated. bug 359963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359963 in apport "Apport retracing service is incorrectly interpreting installed version: None as being out of date" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359963
<hggdh> Ampelbein, thanks. Rocket2DMn go ahead and mark it as new
<Rocket2DMn> thanks Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> and it used to have the behavior to close bugs failing retrace with outdated packages quite some time.
<Rocket2DMn> ill keep the bug closed, it was some random crash that isnt going to be useful anyway
<KyleK> is the netboot thing mainly just taken from debian? the version of pxelinux.0 it has is too old to support an http boot
<mjed> just come across problem with samba in jaunty. when I transfer file to samba server system memory grows by file size and is not released. Anyone seen this before?
<mjed> if I transfer very large file, whole system crashes and reboots. AMDx64 jaunty RC.
<mjed> on atom 330
<RxDx> i dont know if its a really bug, but i heard many users (including me) are getting problems with HD overcycles and that may reduces the hd life-time... is this problem already fix on jaunty?
<BUGabundo> RxDx: old bug
<BUGabundo> not actual a linux bug, but a manufacture one
<RxDx> BUGabundo, old bug.. but i was reading on forums.. its isnt fixed yet
<ode> how do I mark a bug i reported so that it shows up as an open bug for Ubuntu Jaunty (at the moment it just says Ubuntu)
<BUGabundo> RxDx: for those users who have faulty disks, should set their own value for the disk via smartclt
<RxDx> BUGabundo, but the temperature gets so high
<james_w> ode: you don't have to do that, it implicitly affects Jaunty
<torkiano> hello all, can anyone confirm this bug #363856, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363856 in gwibber "I cant't set Gwibber tray icon off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363856
<BUGabundo> torkiano: that's not here! should be in gwibber support channel
<torkiano> BUGabundo, why? is a bug in a ubuntu package ...
<BUGabundo> you didn't even sent it upstream
<BUGabundo> sent
<torkiano> BUGabundo, you are rigth, do you the name of gwibber support channel ?
<BUGabundo> #gwibber on irc.aristecninca.com
<torkiano> BUGabundo, thank you
<torkiano> BUGabundo, unknown host irc.aristecninca.com
<dtchen> irc.arstechnica.com
<dtchen> simple typo
<torkiano> oh, ok, thanks
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> thanks dtchen
<BUGabundo> dtchen: by the way, even with your kernel I 'am having lots of trouble with audio lagging with Flash
<dtchen> BUGabundo: 32-bit or 64-bit plugin?
<BUGabundo> 64bits from adobe
<BUGabundo> also videos on totem are slow for the 1st 2 sec, then are fine
<dtchen> BUGabundo: likely an issue resolved in alsa-lib 1.0.19 already
<dtchen> it's way too late to insert alsa-lib 1.0.19.
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> any PPA to fix?
<BUGabundo> I can't watch movies now
<dtchen> no
<BUGabundo> every time I pause it gets stuck for 2 secs
<BUGabundo> videos on youtube .... you get the pic
<BUGabundo> just one more week eheh then SRU?
<dtchen> uh, no. 1.0.19 is a completely new upstream version.
<dtchen> there's also the possibility of the pulse plugin being fubar; we're debugging that upstream right now
<BUGabundo> I'm glad Ill be in KK as soon as It opens
<BUGabundo> hope your fixes get in there quick
<dtchen> the problem, as usual, is that there are too many layers in the audio stack to debug for jaunty
<dtchen> we'll be doing this differently in karmic - tracking the latest upstream alsa-lib, for starters
<BUGabundo> great
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-19
<m0ar> I've got a quick bugreport, I'm in a real hurry
<micahg> m0ar: please file it on launch[pad
<m0ar> My rhythmbox install locks up when I try to start it, you simply can't view the program by clicking on the icon in the panel, sometimes it doesn't even appear. This is the terminal output
<m0ar> micahg: Will do, later today.
<micahg> m0ar: k, if you have problems feel free to come back
<micahg> *problems filing
<m0ar> micahg: Yeah, it's currently the only way to sync with my Zen X-Fi, what a shame for an os this good :c
<m0ar> This is the rhythmbox -d; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/418427/
<m0ar> I would suspect that after the latest update it can't figure out what to do with my Zen, since that worked fine before the update. Also; there is lots of USB-related output.
<micahg> m0ar: idk about rhythmbox, please attach that to the bug you file, we have triagers that are watching the pacakge
<m0ar> micahg: I'll have to leave now, I know how to file a bug report so I'll fix that tonight
<m0ar> I'm a triager btw :D
<micahg> m0ar: k
<m0ar> Yeah, when I plug my player out rhythmbox works
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rn|ng
<Damascene> recording desktop won't be able to show on youtube  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/305286
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 305286 in ffmpeg (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "fails to playback ogv produced by recordmydesktop (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laibsch> ping ogasawara, bdmurray re membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol
<nigelb> Laibsch, brian's not going to be around until much later.
<TheNewAndy> does anyone have any hints on running nautilus in gdb? when I run it, it notices that there is already a nautilus instance running
<TheNewAndy> and transfers control to the existing process.
<TheNewAndy> I can attach to the existing process, but I'd like to be able to poke around a bit with the source to try and fix the actual problem.
<om26er> it turns out that the bug expiration system in LP is about to kick start
<vish> om26er: hmm? the bugs will now auto close?
<om26er> vish, yes I beleive
<vish> om26er: any where you have read this or are you noticing lpbot activity?
<om26er> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/333521
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 333521 in malone "Enable bugs expiration for Ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix committed]
<vish> om26er: ha ty
<TheNewAndy> would someone with launchpad powers be able to reopen #560706 ?
<TheNewAndy> It was marked as a duplicate incorrectly.
<TheNewAndy> I just added a patch to it, which I think should probably get into lucid
<TheNewAndy> (it is somewhat trivial to reproduce, and crashes nautilus)
<hggdh> TheNewAndy: you should be able to open it yourself -- just click on "Mark as Duplicate", and clear out the field. Also, please add a comment on *why* you did it
<om26er> bug 560706
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 560706 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (dup-of: 407547)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560706
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407547 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashes while changing view modes (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407547
<hernejj> If someone has a minute... I just marked bug 542506 as invalid. Since it is being tracked for Lucid I'd like confirmation that it was the correct action.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 542506 in gxine (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "gxine fails to start: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542506
<hernejj> Applogies.. wrong bug number. Mine is bug 546485
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546485 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "font rendering regression (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546485
<TheNewAndy> hggdh: are you sure I have permissions? I can't see the link you are referring to
<TheNewAndy> wait... no, I worked it out. thanks :)
<hggdh> TheNewAndy: welcome. I was wrong on the link, anyways ;-)
<hoctopus> System->Administration->Network Tools   closes when clicking on the Ping Tab
<pedro_> hoctopus, known issue, bug 549281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549281 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Crash if gtk_paint_layout is called with widget==NULL (affects: 45) (dups: 29) (heat: 432)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549281
<seb128> pedro_, urg, when you get a bug fixed upstream with that number of duplicates please assign it to the canonical desktop team on launchpad
<seb128> pedro_, looking at it
<ogasawara> Laibsch: sorry for the delay, I've updated your ubuntu-bugcontrol membership
<Laibsch> great, thanks
<bdmurray> ogasawara: thanks you early bird
<deuxpi> Hello! Bug #549281 is nominated for Lucid with importance Medium, should I do something to push its development further now?
<ubot4> deuxpi: Bug 549281 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/549281 is private
<deuxpi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/549281
<deuxpi> not private (bug in ubot4?)
<charlie-tca> the bot makes mistakes
<deuxpi> oh well :)
<charlie-tca> That bug has a fix committed already. It should be fixed within a day or so
<deuxpi> if someone (seb128?) brings the upstream fix in a new package
<deuxpi> yes
 * deuxpi is reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting
<seb128> deuxpi, I've uploaded a fix for this one, it's waiting in the unapproved queue due to the freeze for rc now
<atrus> any thoughts on 532309? marked 'fix commited' back in march, but people are still affected, and the person who marked it 'fix released' hasn't responded to questions about how it was supposedly fixed...
<atrus> bug 532309
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532309 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Light-themes: panel-background isn't scaling (affects: 26) (dups: 4) (heat: 166)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532309
<atrus> my gut says to just set it back to confirmed?
<RunePhilosof>  bdmurray could you commit my patch in bug 504956 if you approve
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504956 in launchpad-gm-scripts "partially hidden comment in bug report (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504956
<RunePhilosof> oops
<RunePhilosof> hadn't updated in a while
<bdmurray> RunePhilosof: No worries.  Thanks for the patch!
<avuko> Can anybody point me to what package a bug in the "places" menu item belongs to? nautilus, panel, or something else (Ubuntu lucid (development branch)) , beta 2 + updates
<avuko> I'm going for nautilus, as its also in "computer" etc. Have a nice one!
<elleuca> hi, an urgent bug for lucid https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/566909
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566909 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Offline contacts not showed by default (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ddecator> er, how is that urgent if i may ask?
<yofel> that would be 'Low' at best
<elleuca> show offline contacs was a choise of UX team for 10.04
<yofel> might be, but it's a usability bug and there's an easy workaround -> Low
<elleuca> empathy was changed upstream just to follow this after the GNOME ui freeze
<mrand> elleuca: ubuntu will just have to catch up for the next release.
<mrand> s/for/on/
<elleuca> mrand, I suspect the issue come from some change applied by ubuntu patches
<MilkmanDan> Is there a doc anywhere that disscusses how to jump in and help with the release bug testing?
<elleuca> however I suspect it should be a "regression" between beta1 and beta2
<ddecator> did i work during beta 1? i never noticed it (but i don't use empathy very often)
<ddecator> s/i/it
<elleuca> ddecator, let me start a virtual machine to check, please wait
<ddecator> MilkmanDan: just to make sure i'm understanding right, are you interested in testing ubuntu+1? is that what you're asking?
<MilkmanDan> ddecator: Yes, the soon-to-be-released version.  I've been running Ubuntu on a low-use laptop for several years now and I'm considering switching to it for my more important workloads.  So I thought I'd give the latest release a try.
<MilkmanDan> I've got a machine I can do testing on, as well as VMware (if anyone cares about that sort of thing.)
<ddecator> MilkmanDan: depending on what you want to test specifically, you can take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<MilkmanDan> ddecator: I thought I'd just generally start using it and see what breaks. :)
<MilkmanDan> Although I gather that the open bug list is rapidly dwindling, no?
<micahg> MilkmanDan: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ddecator> MilkmanDan: that's what a lot of us do. if you find something that doesn't work, check if it's been reported already. if it hasn't, then feel free to open a new report =)
<MilkmanDan> Cool
<MilkmanDan> See?  Why can't the CentOS people be this welcoming?
 * MilkmanDan coughs politely.
<ddecator> heh, we pride ourselves on our community =)
<MilkmanDan> Imagine that.
<elleuca> ddecator, unfortunately empahty in beta1 live CD seems unable to add a new account :(
<ddecator> elleuca: heh, well that doesn't help..
<elleuca> ddecator, try ask on #ayatana :)
<elleuca> ddecator, all I can do here and now, is to link the upstream bug about the choice to show offline contacts: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=612448
<ubot4> Gnome bug 612448 in Contact List "Display offline contacts and sort by status by default" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ddecator> elleuca: and still no luck testing in a virtualized beta 1?
<MilkmanDan> So, since I see that http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3991/286 appears empty, do I take that to mean that nobody has done those tests yet and I should give it a try?
<MilkmanDan> Or does that mean that it's tested good already?
<ddecator> i'm not sure, i'm not familiar with the iso testing workflow..
<yofel> MilkmanDan: the testing team is at home in #ubuntu-testing, maybe someone can help you there
<mrand> MilkmanDan: I don't think the RC .iso's have been generated yet.
<charlie-tca> empty means untested
<MilkmanDan> Ah, ok.
<charlie-tca> iso's are up, they might change yet
<mrand> charlie-tca: yep
<elleuca> ddecator, no, empathy seems unable to finalize the "add account" dialog in beta1 :|
<ddecator> odd...
<micahg> elleuca: a lot
<micahg> elleuca: a lot has been updated since beta 1
<ddecator> elleuca: i added a comment and confirmed the bug, but it'd be nice to know whether it used to work or not before we mark it triaged
<elleuca> I'm trying to contact Guillaume Desmottes on gimpnet
<elleuca> as empathy maintainer it should know something about this issue :)
<ddecator> i would imagine so
<Laibsch> I just pushed what is essentially the current lucid package of  pastebinit to Debian unstable -> bug 566933  Should I do anything besides subscribing u-u-s?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566933 in pastebinit (Ubuntu) "please sync pastebinit from Debian unstable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566933
<micahg> Laibsch: u-u-s has been replaced with u-s
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> will it be sufficient to subscribe them?
<micahg> Laibsch: yeah
<Laibsch> good
<Laibsch> thanks
<micahg> Laibsch: if you see no action in a couple days, ping someone in -motu
<ddecator> elleuca: i think the version i have on testdrive is from beta 1, so i'll test it
<ddecator> hm, looks like i have alpha 3..
<atrus> any thoughts on bug 532309? marked 'fix commited' back in march, but people are still affected, and the person who marked it 'fix released' hasn't responded to questions about how it was supposedly fixed. my gut says to just set it back to confirmed...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532309 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Light-themes: panel-background isn't scaling (affects: 26) (dups: 4) (heat: 172)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532309
<ddecator> generally it's better to open a new report than switch an old one from fix released to something else
<mrand> atrus: I don't see it was ever marked as fix released.
<ddecator> it might have been fixed but broken again at some point
<atrus> er, 'fix commited' rather
<ddecator> ah, i see, i just looked at it
<ddecator> it might be that a fix was proposed but hasn't been implemented
<ddecator> if the fix hasn't been released, then the bug is expected to remain, so please don't change it
<atrus> i just don't see any mention of a fix that ever worked for anyone
<ddecator> it might be a patch that got sent straight to the maintainers
<Laibsch> ddecator: no matter what, that should have then been documented/mentioned in the bug
<Laibsch> if I were atrus, I'd reset the ticket to confirmed
<Laibsch> aren't bugs generally closed with something like "feel free to reopen..."
<Laibsch> I think that applies even more in this case (not having looked at the actual ticket, though)
<ddecator> the fix might be what was mentioned in comment #13
<atrus> so, what is fix-committed supposed to mean?
<ddecator> that a fix was proposed and needs to be reviewed by the maintainers
<Laibsch> fix is out there somewhere, but not in the official repos
<Laibsch> quite often it means
<Laibsch> fix committed: fixed upstream
<Laibsch> fix released: fix in Debian itself
<Laibsch> hehe
<Laibsch> Ubuntu
<ddecator> right, fix released is when the fix has actual been released in an official package either in ubuntu or debian
<atrus> ddecator: that documented anywhere? this goes against my instincts as to how strong the phrase "fix committed" is
<mrand> atrus: have you tried emailing Kenneth Wimer?
<ddecator> atrus: it's on the wiki, one sec
<ddecator> atrus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<atrus> ddecator: okay, that would suggest that 'fix committed' is inappropriate for htis one.
<atrus> "the changes are pending and to be uploaded soon" for ubuntu tasks, and there's not even a patch available. even a patch being available wouldn't qualify for fix committed.
<elleuca> ddecator, I've subscribed Ivanka Majic to empathy bug, as UX team leader maybe she knows what to do :)
<ddecator> atrus: the changes may be pending, it just might not be linked to the report
<ddecator> atrus: if you're unsure whether a fix was really proposed, then you may want to leave a comment, but changing the status away from "fix committed" should only be done if you know for sure a fix wasn't committed. since kwwii seems to work a lot with themes, i doubt he would change the status without reason
<atrus> ddecator: okay, well i changed it because it's been over a month with no activity suggesting a fix exists anywhere, and i feel okay about that :) but i did subscribe him on the bug, and emailed him separately, so if a fix does exist, it should get flipped back soon anyways.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-20
<kamusin> is there is a page for getting help for debugging plymouth or boot process (apart of /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/boot.log)?
<kareeser> hi, I want to report a package against the daily image... but I don't know what package to report it against
<kareeser> specifically, the live CD won't boot... so.... no desktop screen. doesn't even get to the language selection
<alvin> bug 563117 needs a package. Nobody seems to know what package is respobsible for this behaviour. Some say it's intentional, some say it definately shouldn't be so.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 563117 in ubuntu "Release upgrade converts /dev/mapper entries in /etc/fstab to UUID (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563117
<BUGabundo_remote> From the Hills, I shout: Guud Morning
<Rune> What packages should be reported against, when there are missing files on mirrors?
<jpds> Rune: mirrors --- at --- ubuntu --- dot --- com..
<Rune> jpds, that's not really a package....
<jpds> Rune: But there is no package for mirrors...
<jpds> Rune: Which mirror is it?
<Rune> Nonetheless, launchpad requires a package when you file a report. Should it just be against ubuntu then?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> its another project
<jpds> Rune: Mirror problems are not tracked on Launchpad.
<BUGabundo_remote> they aren't?
<BUGabundo_remote> that's news to me :)
<jpds> Well, I certainly don't.
<Rune> Users must be able to tell someone about problems such as bug 417326
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417326 in apache (Ubuntu) "package not found (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417326
<Rune> it is clearly not a bug in apache, but where should I place it?
<BUGabundo_remote> if it is a mirror prob, jpds is your guy
<Rune> Well, the bug I just mentioned was old and I simply invalidated it, since it has probably been fixed in the mean time.
<jpds> Rune: OK; so I see a: Filename: pool/main/a/apache2/apache2.2-common_2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2_all.deb on the archive.
<Rune> jpds, if I had found that bug immediately, what should I have done with it?
<jpds> Rune: However he seems to be trying to download: apache2.2-common_2.2.*11*-2ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<jpds> Rune: It looks like he has to update his package listings with apt-get update.
<jpds> (That's the latest apache2.2 package version I see for karmic-security).
<Rune> jpds, ok, let's says he simply needed to update, then it wouldn't be because of a problem on the servers.
<Rune> jpds, I have a current one for you then
<Rune> jpds, W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11), connection timed out
<jibel> Rune, wrong one it's medibuntu :)
<mr_pouit> not related to ubuntu, see #565810
<Rune> I am aware that it is medibuntu instead of ubuntu
<Rune> However, if it where ubuntu, where would I file the bug?
<Rune> That's the thing I am trying to figure out.
<Rune> jpds, you says that it is not tracked on launchpad, but what should I do about error messages due to mirror errors?
<BUGabundo_remote> Rune medibuntu guys know about the problem, some of the mirrors are up. they expect to have it fixed tomorrow night
<BUGabundo_remote> Rune the the mirror admin ??
<BUGabundo_remote> remember you may caught a server in mid package upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> so the package list can be not consistence with the packages
<BUGabundo_remote> usually updating the package list a bit latter or trying another mirror, works around it
<jibel> BUGabundo_remote, Rune's example is about a missing package but there are sometimes other errors with mirrors and it's not clear how to report it.
<jibel> Why affecting to Ubuntu and subscribe the ubuntu-mirror-admins team to that report ?
<jibel> s/Why/Why not/
<jpds> Rune: I don't deal with Medibuntu stuff, sorry.
<jibel> jpds, let say it's not medibuntu but ubuntu and a reporter is facing a problem with a mirror: missing package, mirror unavailable, whatever.
<jibel> jpds, what would be the best process to report it ?
<jpds> jibel: Find the mirrors registration at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors and contact the admin.
<jibel> jpds, and affect it to Ubuntu and incomplete waiting for their reply ?
<jpds> jibel: Well... I really don't use Launchpad to track mirror queries, I keep an eye on mirrors@u.c.
<jibel> jpds, what is the team "Ubuntu Mirror Admins" ? Couldn't we subscribe it to the report ?
<jpds> jibel: That's the team that manages the mirror listings and approves mirrors, you could do that but we tend to watch the email more.
<Rune> jpds, if you want end users to do find the mirrors registration and stuff when encountering problems then that should really be on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jpds> Rune: That's a good point.
<Rune> jpds, I have requested that error reporting be better implemented in update-manager and have pasted some of your replies as the action to take. (bug 567139)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567139 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "suggest solution on server errors (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567139
<Rune> jpds, however, I really do think it is a much better idea to monitor on launchpad because of the potential flood of reports you can get when people cannot click a "this affects me too" button
<brunogirin> Hi, I'm trying to assign the right package to a number of bugs that don't have a package. Am I right in thinking that the package for bug 355165 should be xorg?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355165 in ubuntu "My 22" Monitor is not detected upon startup when plugged into my laptop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355165
<BUGabundo_remote> xorg-xserver ?
<brunogirin> BUGabundo_remote: thanks
<bullgard4> Where are package hooks explained? See the directory /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ .
<yofel> bullgard4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo#Package%20Hooks
<yofel> that's the more technical explenation
<bullgard4> yofel: Thank you very much.
<crimsun> if there's a native French speaker, I'd much appreciate assistance with the nuances in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/567089/comments/3
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567089 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "everyman pb de son (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete]
<Damascene> crimsun, did you try #ubuntu-fr
<crimsun> Damascene: no, I try not to use support channels first
<yofel_> jibel speaks french I think
<vish> crimsun: hggdh ?
<crimsun> I triaged it based on my shoddy translation
<vish> heh , we forgot seb128 ;p
<vish> maybe he's german! ;)
<crimsun> I think he's offline ATM
<hggdh> vish: what can I do for you?
<hggdh> ah
<vish> hggdh:  <crimsun> if there's a native French speaker, I'd much appreciate assistance with the nuances in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/567089/comments/3
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567089 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "everyman pb de son (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete]
<vish> :)
<hggdh> crimsun: "yes, it is reproducible. I hit System/Preferences/Sound/Hardware/Choose a device to configure Internal Audio deactivated and I choose FREETALK. Then close..."
<hggdh> crimsun: "if I go back, FREETALK is again unselected. I do not understand what is going on"
<crimsun> right, I'm confused about the "deactivated" specifically.
<crimsun> regardless, I've asked for more info
<hggdh> oh, you mean the internal audio deactivated?
<crimsun> yes
<hggdh> sorry, not explanation there
<crimsun> if that's the case, then s/he's explicitly breaking things, and well, I don't think there's much we can do...
<hggdh> vish: seb is French
<vish> hggdh: yup , i know ..  but folks were teasing him ;)
<hggdh> heh
 * BUGabundo waves o/
<jibel> hggdh, hey, thanks for the translation.
<sveinse> I'm not sure if this is a bug: I get two very different renderings of the Monospace font when I select "slight" hinting or "full" hinting on size 8. See http://imagebin.org/93683  vs. http://imagebin.org/93684  (settings: DPI 96 and subpixel smoothing) - Is this something I should submit a bugreport on?
<sveinse> Sorry forgot: running lucid on amd64
<hggdh> jibel: yw
<xteejx> bug 388906, am I right in thinking this is fixed, I asked for a depends on telepathy-idle so that IRC was supported by default, think it is now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388906 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "offers to import irc accounts from pidgin even if telepathy-idle is not installed (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 43)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388906
<seb128> xteejx, empathy doens't depends on idle and has no reason to
<xteejx> have I misinterpreted the rdepends function?
<seb128> xteejx, it seems so
<seb128> xteejx, it lists recommends and suggests too
<xteejx> I thought if rdepends shows ubuntu-desktop then ubuntu-desktop would depend on telepathy-idle?
<seb128> xteejx, try apt-cache show and look to what it displays
<xteejx> ubuntu-desktop does show a dependency on telepathy-idle...perhaps this was done to work around the IRC import problem, it does appear fixed
<xteejx> sorry, it's a recommends
<xteejx> but recommends are installed anyway aren't they? I think it's just Suggests that aren't
<seb128> right
<seb128> but still they can be uninstalled
<seb128> so you can't rely on it to declare the issue solved
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-21
<BUGabundo_remote> rufus fetch the paper :D
<cdavis> top10
<mrcurrington> Can feature design complaints be reported as bugs?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<zeroseven0183> And if you can include a screenshot, better
<zeroseven0183> {if necessary}
<mdlueck> I was asked to switch to this channel... Need to file a Lucid installer bug. What log files should I grab before I reboot the VM session?
<mdlueck> >	Today's daily (20100419.1) is still broken trying to use xfs on / and /home, ext4 on /boot. Gets an error trying to format the / partition.
<arand> mdlueck: "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" should grab a fair bit of the installer stuff...
<mdlueck> How can I get a term window open since I booted directly to the installer, bypassing LiveCD mode? Ctrl+Alt+F1 gives errors that gtk is not available when I try to run GUI programs from there.
<mdlueck> Is there some hot-key to get a shell open from inside the installer?
<mrand> mdlueck: does ctrl-alt-D show the desktop?
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: files in /var/log/installer  and  /var/log/dmesg.log
<arand> mdlueck: hmm, ubuntu-bug doesn't need a gui, can report the bug via elinks or lynxs if necessary, or if you can go to the link given from another computer, I think...
<mdlueck> mrand: ctrl-alt-D does nothing... I moved the installer window out of the way, no icons appear if that should have done so
<mdlueck> charlie-tca: I can go to ctrl-alt-F1 and grab those couple of files for sure, should that be enough?
<charlie-tca> As long as they are there, that is normally enough. look in /var/log/installer and make sure something is there, though
<mdlueck> arand: I tried running "ubiquity --debug" which complained about gtk not being available
<charlie-tca>  /var/log/installer should have a partman log
<charlie-tca> That usually works for these issues
<arand> mdlueck: Well that's expected, since ubiquity is a gui app
<yofel_> mdlueck: do you get a run dialog if you press alt+f2?
<mdlueck> charlie-tca: there are files in /var/log/installer thought no mention of error trying to format the / partition xfs
<mdlueck> checking /var/log/messages
<mdlueck> I do not see errors via tail of /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<mdlueck> pertaining to trying to format the root partition xfs
<mdlueck> yofel_: alt+f2 does not bring anything up
<mdlueck> charlie-tca: not partman log in /var/log/installer
<charlie-tca> Is there one in /var/log ?
<mdlueck> charlie-tca: debug dm version (is the complete file list in that dir) checking /var/log
<mdlueck> I have one in /var/log   checking for an error message
<yofel> mdlueck: if you can store files somewhere, then you can run 'apport-cli --save <file> ubiquity'
<yofel> and file the report later from a working live session
<charlie-tca> Going to need /var/log/syslog too then
<mdlueck> yofel: networking seems to be up, so can scp out of this vm
<yofel> apport seems to collect syslog, partman, casper.log, oem-config.log, /var/log/installer/dm and /var/log/installer/debug
<pascal80> bdmurray: can you extend my membership for ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<mdlueck> yofel_: I tried 'apport-cli --save apport-cli.log ubiquity'  Lots of output to the console, no file in the current directory
<yofel> sudo maybe?
<mdlueck> Seems to be doing the same thing
<yofel> hm, works here though
<pascal80> jcastro: hello, can you extend my membership for ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<pascal80> pedro_: hello, can you extend my membership for ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<mdlueck> yofel_: the man page does not seem to have the --save switch listed
<pedro_> pascal80, hello, what's your lp id?
<yofel> mdlueck: o.O? the manpage shows '       apport-cli [ --save file ] symptom | pid | package | program path | .apport/.crash file' as one usage info
<pascal80> pedro_: hi, it's pascal-devuyst
<mdlueck> yofel_: I am running 9.04 as my host OS, maybe the syntax has changed since then
<yofel> d
<bdmurray> pedro_: are you on it?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah
<yofel> mdlueck: well, you were supposed to run that on the lucid system (tty is fine)
<yofel> mdlueck: while  *running* lucid
<pedro_> pascal80, all done, thanks for your work
<mdlueck> I did, I just did not assume that the man page is available via the lucid live CD, so I went to my host OS to look up the man page
<yofel> ah, apport has changed a lot since 9.04, we didn't have --save back then I think
<mdlueck> OK
<yofel> mdlueck: you can even run it without --save, you can select save to file later, will be stored in /tmp then
<mdlueck> So, networking IS working, origionl Q then, what should I grab to help debug why / can not be formatted xfs?
<mdlueck> OK, will try yofel
<pascal80> pedro_: thanks a lot!
<trijntje> Indicator applet stops showing transmission in Lucid after a while. How can I find out if this is a indicator-applet or Transmission bug?
<mdlueck> I tried to zip up some logs... I get some I/O errors against the ISO image running in the VirtualBox VM session. That is really strange.
<yofel> mdlueck: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<mdlueck> yofel: zsync checked the md5. I rebooted, erased the virtual HDD, and now zip works properly, so zipping up some logs.
<yofel> ok
<mdlueck> yofel: not apport-cli reports no pending reports, yet the / partition failed to format
<mdlueck> yofel: I zipped up all of /var/log subtree
<yofel> mdlueck: does formatting it by hand with mkfs.xfs work?
<mdlueck> checking...
<mdlueck> Aaahh, mkfs.xfs command not found!
<yofel> meaning xfsprogs should be missing
<yofel> maybe ask in #ubuntu-installer if they're aware of it
<mdlueck> Will do, thanks!
<mdlueck> Or shall I return to +1 since this is lucid testing?
<yofel> not sure, this should be mentioned in the iso testing tracker at least
<mdlueck> yofel: Where is that so I may do so.
<yofel> mdlueck: xfsprogs is not part of the default system, but it should be included on the iso
<yofel> mdlueck: ask in #ubuntu-testing would be best, today is rc testing so someone should be there
<mdlueck> yofel: Used to "automagically" be selected if a partition used xfs
<mdlueck> OK, thanks, off to -testing
<yofel> mdlueck: yes, but for that it needs to be included on the iso, check with 'dpkg -l xfs*' if it's installed there
<mdlueck> yofel: that just comes back with x11-xfs-utils
<yofel> here's what it gives on my pc (no xfs): http://pastebin.com/iqkbMCfu
<mdlueck> yofel: Like I said I got the impression that the installer adds xfsprogs if a partition is formatted xfs, but still the installer needs to have it available for use
<mdlueck> yofel: So shall I open the bug against "ubiquity (Ubuntu)" and explain that xfsprogs seems to be missing from the live/install CD?
<yofel> I'm not sure how the isos get created, but if you get no answer in -testing for a while please do that yes
<mdlueck> yofel: OK, will do. Thank you SO much!! :-)
<jwhitlark>  I saw something about testers needed for the x.org bug.  If you need 64-bit testers, please give me a link to more info and I'll help out.
<micahg> jwhitlark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak
<jwhitlark> tnx
<genii> micahg: Are testers needed for nv driver?
<micahg> genii: idk details
<micahg> genii: you can ask in #ubuntu-x
<genii> OK, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-22
<bdmurray> crimsun: what are you saying in bug 532586?  is the alsa-driver task invalid?  are a.tom's comment's relevant to that bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532586 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated errors not caught by apport (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532586
<crimsun> bdmurray: I don't know offhand if the alsa-driver task is invalid for the OR, but I'm not pleased that a.tom decided to spew crap into that bug report.
<crimsun> this is yet another example of "oh, the symptom appears to be mine, too, so let's spew garbage into someone else's bug report"
<crimsun> for sound bugs, particularly because the underlying hardware is usually quite different, we want new bugs, not stuff being littered into others' reports
<bdmurray> one thing the X team does is put hardware information in the bug title I wonder if that has had any affect on that issue
<crimsun> it's done for the symptom now, i.e., ubuntu-bug audio
<bdmurray> do you think the same should be done for pulseaudio?
<crimsun> bdmurray: I don't see why not, but I'm not going to do it in time for 10.04 LTS since I have $crapton other bugs to look at.
<Darrell> hey i don't really know what im doing
<Soultaker> Anybody active here and know about the x.org bug?
<micahg> Soultaker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak
<Soultaker> ah... excellent... thanks
<zeroseven0183> Does anyone know if this is a bug in Bazaar or really just a connection error? I'm trying to download the project files of Ubuntu Manual last night via "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual" then I cancelled it. Now I'm not able to continue or restart the downloading
<zeroseven0183> The error message I receive is "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist."
<micahg> zeroseven0183: branch into a new folder
<zeroseven0183> I've tried that with a different folder name, but I still have the same problem
<zeroseven0183> I've tried also into a new folder with the same name
<micahg> zeroseven0183: idk, check in #bzr
<zeroseven0183> I did "bzr launchpad-login zeroseven0183" and "bzr whoami" just to make sure
<zeroseven0183> Alright
<zeroseven0183> Thanks
<zeroseven0183> ping micahg
<zeroseven0183> micahg, I've worked with the people in #bzr
<zeroseven0183> Now it's OK. I can now download the Ubuntu Manual project files again
<zeroseven0183> It turns out that it's looking for the public key file that it's not in the ~/.ssh directory
<micahg> zeroseven0183: great
<zeroseven0183> Looking at the command line "progress bar", I see that it's not changing
<zeroseven0183> [#########-          ]     97KB    51KB/s | Fetching revisions:Insert <-- slow connection, maybe?
<zeroseven0183> or impatient, I am?
<persia> impatient.
<persia> I find that bzr speed is entirely unrelatd to bandwidth available.  it gets better with every release, but takes a while for initial branching.
<zeroseven0183> Hahaha I knew someone would say that. Correct!
<zeroseven0183> So I guess I don't have to worry then even if I'm downloading torrents
<zeroseven0183> +1 for patience
<zeroseven0183> Thanks guys
<persia> Well, if your connection is *really* full, that can degrade bandwidth available to bzr, but if you can still IRC without painful lag, you probably have available bandwidth.
<zeroseven0183> Yes, persia. Thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> Get up on your Horse, and Ride till the Sunset 0/
<miked595> is there a know issue with an upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and the boot failing due to usbfs?
<miked595> i had to comment out "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=125,devmode=664 0 0" in my /etc/fstab
<genii> I thought /proc/bus/usb mounting was deprecated sometime in .. like... 2008
<miked595> not sure.. it was in there
<miked595> I have gone throug ha few dist upgrades
<miked595> s/ha/a/
<genii> miked595: Ah. Likely a remnant from Something prior to 8.04 then
<mrand> Either that, or maybe you added it for virtualbox usb support?
<miked595> genii: I wonder if the upgrade break because if it. is that something they should comment out automatically?
<jibel> miked595, yes, I don't remember the bug number. It's used by virtualbox to unable usb support if I remember
<miked595> virtualbox is installed.. i dont use it though.. vmware works better. should prob remove it, jibel
<yofel> bug 507881 ?
<ubot4> yofel: Bug 507881 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/507881 is private
<yofel> bug 507881
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507881 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Plymouth doesn't show messages sent before the splash screen is visible (affects: 36) (dups: 4) (heat: 228)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507881
<yofel> miked595: ^
<jibel> yofel, that's the one I was looking for. Thanks.
<miked595> yofel: guess that's it. thanx. since it's a known issue no need to worry
<qense> We should make it more obvious how to attach files to bug reports.
<qense> Again someone posted his logfiles in a comment...
<yofel> move the 'Add attachment or patch' above the comment box?
<yofel> would look a bit out of place though
<thekorn> if len(comment) > 500: msg_box("are your sure about adding such a huge comment? [yes/no] what about adding your information as an attachment, and only quote relevant parts in the comment itself?")
<qense> thekorn: That sounds like the best solution..
<yofel> +1
<thekorn> I know ;)
<qense> Is there a blueprint for the UDS somewhere we could stick this suggestion on?
<thekorn> I don't know, maybe there is a "get in touch with the lp devs"-session again this time
<qense> Would be nice.
<yofel> well, we should have a meeting before uds-m too so adding it to the agenda would be an option too
<micahg> yofel: meeting is scheduled for after UDS
<yofel> ah
<yofel> oh right, it would be in the same week...
<kklimonda> heh, nothing like getting a bug that is in fact 9 different issues..
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<BUGabundo_remote> really?
<BUGabundo_remote> what was is it kklimonda?
<kklimonda> bug 568322
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568322 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Some functions aren't working like they should (see description) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568322
<kklimonda> and it's already confirmed -.-
<charlie-tca> but confirmed by another user. That doesn't mean there is enough information to triage it
<kklimonda> I know :)
<charlie-tca> I knew you knew, too ;-)
<charlie-tca> but you got to admit, it does keep things interesting to see one like that occassionally
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: It's a mother of all bugs ;)
<charlie-tca> yay!
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: it's funny that someone took time to find and describe all the issues but didn't check how to report bugs
<charlie-tca> yup, but it happens a lot, or used to, anyway ;-)
<yofel> that reminds me of the comments about the bug filing link redirection, where all say they can't file bugs but probably took more time to find the bug to comment on than reading the wiki page would have taken...
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: should htat be marked as invalid
<BUGabundo_remote> and new fork bugs filled
<BUGabundo_remote> ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: I'd say it depends on the bugs reported - if they are worth keeping track of then yes - new bugs should be opened for each issue and the metabug should be closed.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: but in this case I think it's easier to just respond to each issue and say that it works as intended ;)
<kklimonda> at least one issue is a duplicate
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: it can also be converted into one of detailed reports so you don't have to close it.
<candtalan> hi, I have just downloaded, burned and run the lucid RC live CD, and a crash occurred which cannot be reported in the usual way
<candtalan> Report window: sorry the program 'gdu-notification-daemon' closed unexpectedly
<candtalan> This happens on two different machines
<charlie-tca> candtalan: you could file it using this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net with
<charlie-tca> the logs from the crash
<yofel> candtalan: wait, you do get a crash notification? why can't you report it?
<candtalan> when I tried alt F2   an duse th epackage name etc etc it says th eitem is not running
<yofel> candtalan: can't you report it from the crash notification?
<yofel> candtalan: and do you get a .crash file in /var/crash/ after the crash?
<candtalan> yofel: no it says it is not possible
<yofel> what reason?
<candtalan> log - will look
<candtalan> crash: /var/crash yes: _usr_lib_gnome-disk-utility_gdu-notification-daemon.999.crash
<yofel> candtalan: ok, and what happens if you run 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/*.crash' ?
<candtalan> yofel: reason: I click on Report problem, apport starts collecting, then says: problem in gnome disc utility, the problem cannot be reported, The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<candtalan> I note that I am using th eRC LiveCD
<yofel> ah, then there was an assertion failure and apport failed to get the assertion failure message, such a report would be useless indeed
<candtalan> charlie-tca: i will try to report as suggested
<yofel> maybe something got logged in ~/.xsession-errors
<bdmurray> thekorn: do you still use ipython?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes
<thekorn> of course!
<bdmurray> Does bug 384713 affect you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384713 in ipython (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "print statement does autocall inside interactive indented blocks (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 19)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384713
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: did you get time to hack on the graph script?  (if not I can take a stab today :) )
<thekorn> looking
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: not yet, if I remember the discussion correctly it'd be best if the new columns were added to the end of the csv
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: I'll work on it tonight.  anway u-u-s and u-m-s needs to go
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes, I can confirm this bug with ipython and python2.6 (in lucid and karmic)
<thekorn> however with python2.{4,5} it is working correctly, no indention error
<bdmurray> thekorn: oh hey, its fixed in trunk
<bdmurray> I wish my bzr foo was beter so I could find the change
<thekorn> bdmurray, cool, getting the branch now, maybe I can help you to find the relvant change
<bdmurray> thekorn: If we could find the patch I'd upload it in a heartbeat! ;-)
<mrand> bdmurray: any chance there is a bug somewhere that left a bread crumb for what the change number was?  If all else fails, I sometimes try bzr log | grep X
<mrand>      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  pet peeve of mine
<bdmurray> mrand: thanks I think I got it bug 414967
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414967 in ipython (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "print statements get incorrectly mangled by the autocall feature under Python 2.6 (affects: 12) (dups: 5) (heat: 71)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414967
<bdmurray> via searching for for other upstream bugs
<bdmurray> well maybe not if it isn't fixed yet
<mrand> bdmurray: but it says "merged", so someone cleaned it up.  Or do you mean not fixed upstream?
<bdmurray> well the upstream bug is in progress
<bdmurray> and I'm not certain the branch is related
<bdmurray> yeah the branch linked just has the emacs tab completion patch
<thekorn> bdmurray, I think this two bugs are not related
<thekorn> your one is about idention level in the history is not parsed correctly
<thekorn> where the second one is about print(1,2) not giving the correct result in python2.6
<thekorn> it should return "1 2", but it prints "(1, 2)
<bdmurray> thekorn: ah right
<vish> genii: hi.. if you run into any doubts just ask here , if someone is around they will answer :)
<genii> vish: ?
<vish> oops! it was genux ^ :s
<vish> genii: tab fail :(
<genux> hi vish..
<genii> vish: Ah, no worries then
<genux> I was just wondering if I could "watch" someone doing a triage.
<vish> genux: you mean like follow another triager and keep track of him/her or... just watch and learn?
<ddecator> vish: i almost did the same thing =p
<ddecator> genux: you could apply for a mentor
<genux> yeah.. just to watch and learn
<vish> genux: then can apply for the mentor.. i believe ddecator is  part of the mentors ...
<ddecator> vish: yes sir =)
<vish> :)
<genux> k.. shall do :). thanks vish and ddecator
<ddecator> genux: no problem!
<genux> I have just requested on the bugsquad mentorship :).
<vish> genux: sweet! , and thanks in advance for helping out with the bugs :)
<ddecator> genux: what time zone are you in?
<genux> nps.. vish .. it would be great to be part of it :)
<genux> ddecator: I live in the UK (Norwich at present) so UTC
<ddecator> hm, so idk if our time would match up well =\
<genux> so.. do not follow ? ddecator what is idk ?
<genux> so =soz
<ddecator> idk = i don't know
<genux> oh ? why is that ? what time zone do you live in ?
<semmy> Hello, I'm looking to learn how to triage bugs!
<persia> semmy: Great.  Have you read the links in the /topic?  Do you have questions?
<ddecator> i live in chicago, so CST. i usually work on triage from 0200-0500 UTC (9:00pm-12:00am CST)
<micahg> ddecator: that should be (9:00pm-12:00am CDT) :)
<ddecator> micahg: is it? i thought is was Central Standard Time o.o
<micahg> ddecator: CST is UTC -6, CDT is UTC -5
<ddecator> micahg: oh, right...
<ddecator> so CDT then =p
<genux> arh.. k.. I would have to be up early then ;).. I do have a daugther that wakes at 5:30 UTC lol..
<ddecator> no problem, there are others on the team that can help you out =)
<semmy> persia: Yes, I've read the triage-guide, and I think I've finished all of the other requirements for membership on the bugsquad.  I'm hoping to get started with evince today -- how do I know which version of evince to use?  Also, I'm still running Karmic; should I upgrade to lucid to get started?
<ddecator> you can still triage on karmic
<persia> semmy: You can triage bugs in karmic, but yeah, at this point upgrading to lucid will probably be beneficial.
<persia> Release is in a week, so there really shouldn't be any showstoppers left (I've been running lucid for a while, happily).
<persia> But ddecator is right: the key is more being able to read and test, than what you run.
<mf__> hi all
<mf__> i have a problem whith new ubuntu
<mf__> no popup indicator
<mf__> when LCD brightness buttons pressed
<mf__> and xev not detect it
<mf__> laptop asus a6VM
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-23
<cpbtklogic> I installed lucid RC today and experienced some problems with the installer.  I'm trying to figure out where I should report it.
<cpbtklogic> I have an ICH7 Intel Software RAID.
<atrus> cpbtklogic: #ubuntu+1
<kermiac> anyone know what package a bug related to the "Enter your password to perform administrative tasks" should be filed against? Is it gksu?
<zeroseven0183> kermiac, is it PolicyKit?
<zeroseven0183> policykit-1
<kermiac> zeroseven0183: could be.... I was tossing up between policykiet & gksu
<kermiac> bug 568451
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568451 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Unable to authenticate to perform administrator functions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568451
<zeroseven0183> Yeah, can be gksu also since a frontend to su
 * kermiac shrugs
<kermiac> I'll file it against gksu for now as that seems the best fit - it can be re-assigned if required
<persia> atrus: We probably want to start hunting bugs out of folks for lucid soon: it's too late to fix lots of them, but we can get a head start on making sure the developers are prepared for maverick.
<jpiche> but 559610 is marked as incomplete, but I'm pretty sure that it's a duplicate of 548952 because I've seen about 10 duplicates just like it, but it doesn't have much info in it... is it safe to mark as duplicate or should I leave it?
<persia> bugs #559610 $548952
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 559610 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "gnome-nettool crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559610
<persia> Oops.
<persia> bug #548952
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 548952 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "gnome-nettool crashed with SIGSEGV in on_ping_graph_expose() (affects: 330) (dups: 21) (heat: 1580)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548952
<persia> jpiche: They're (slightly) different.
<persia> jpiche: The thing that convinces me of this is that 559610 says "Segfault happened at: 0xfc458e:	Cannot access memory at address 0xfc458e" and 548952 says  Segfault happened at: 0x7fe12138951f:	mov 0x58(%r14),%rdi
<persia>  PC (0x7fe12138951f) ok
<persia>  source "0x58(%r14)" (0x00000058) not located in a known VMA region (needed readable region)!"
<persia> While we can't get the disassembly for 559610, we can know it's different because the segfault error is different (cannot access memory vs. not located in VMA region)
<persia> My suggestion would be to close 559610 as "Invalid" with a comment apologising for this, but our automatic crash analysis tools couldn't understand the issue, and encouraging the user to file a *new* bug with an up-to-date system in the hopes that we can debug it.  It's also worth asking the user to try to share what they were doing when it broke, if they know, to help replicate the issue.
<crimsun> plars: please attach output from http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh (if possible) to lp 568781
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568781 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[twl4030 - omap3beagle] Recording problem (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568781
<crimsun> plars: if there're worries of nondisclosure, use --no-upload and redact the portions of /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<plars> crimsun: nah, it's fine on that, however I don't think I still have the default alsa settings as I was mucking around trying to make it work
<Damascene> were some one should ask about the wiki?
<ddecator> the bug triage wiki?
<ddecator> Damascene: can you be more specific?
<Damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Damascene> I want to sign but I don't know how
<Damascene> it's poor documented
<ddecator> sign?
<Damascene> like when you sign on paper
<Damascene> signature
<ddecator> oh, for signing the code of conduct?
<Damascene> no
<Damascene> look here...
<ddecator> what are you trying to sign?
<Damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mlterm
<Damascene> I've singed once but now I don't know how to do it. at the lowest part of the page
<persia> @@SIG@@  ?
<Damascene> were did you find that, please?
<persia> Someone said it on IRC once.
<Damascene> thanks
<Damascene> I think I'll add that to some help page
<persia> I actually fon't fine it useful at all, personallly.  I just write "-- EmmetHikory" which generates a link to my page, and looks cleaner.  If someone cares about the timestamp, the wiki tracks change history.
<persia> s/fon't fint/Don't find/
<Damascene> I wonder why don't they use dokuwiki or media wiki
<Damascene> persia, but it's useful
<persia> "they"?
<Damascene> easier
<Damascene> I mean the site admin
<persia> I suspect it was because we asked them to use whatever they use.
<persia> The admins mostly just administer based on what Ubuntu requests.
<Damascene> so ubuntu requested this unique wiki
<persia> I don't think it's unique.  It's moinmoin, isn't it?
 * persia didn't happen to be involved in that decision, and doesn't much care which wiki backend is used, as long as it accepts text input and dispays it.
<ddecator> heh, fair enough persia =p
<Damascene> just look here, how to make sample code block by this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnFormatting
<Damascene> it's the hardest I've ever seen. look at "Code"
<persia> {{{ }}} ?
<Damascene> no that
<Damascene> the code block
<Damascene> `something` <BR>
<Damascene> that part
<Damascene> and it seems like they get it wrong in that guide too
<persia> Guide might have been written for several generations ago/: there have been a few wiki migrations over the years.
<Damascene> I want to suggest using dokuwiki. where should I do that?
<Damascene> and line strike doesn't work :/
<BUGabundo_remote> TGIF \m/
<a8> Hi, yesterday I run into a problem booting Lucid as a Xen guest on a AMD Magny-Cours system. Looks like it's known and also KVM has the same problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556480
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556480 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel crash under KVM when on AMD Magny-Cours (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<a8> That means you cannot boot the ISO in a KVM or Xen guest. :(
<Damascene> is there any known bug with compizconfig settings manager in Lucid?
<Damascene> I've installed it but nothing show in command line with that name nor in the GUI
<yofel> Damascene: the command should be ccsm
<Damascene> thanks. it works now. what about the shortcut, were should I found it
<yofel> somewhere in system->preferences I think, i don't remeber the exact location
<Damascene> oh, I found it now. it's translated but the workd compiz isn't there at all
<Damascene> *word
<Damascene> hi, I've installed compizconfig and now when I change some setting it compiz get disabled and when I enable it I see the changes are revertedd
<persia> Damascene: Have you checked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compizconfig/+bugs ?
<Damascene> page not found
<Damascene> 0ubuntu1 (compizconfig-settings-manager
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compizconfig-settings-manager/+bugs ?
<Damascene> persia, should I report it?
<persia> Sure.
<persia> More bugs are good.  Without bugs, we don't know what needs fixing.
<Damascene> :)
<Damascene> can you reproduce it?
<persia> I don't use compiz, and I'm not going to install it today.
<JoshuaL> Hello, i think this is a bug so i want to report it but i dont know what package it belongs too. This is the case: I bought a new router with 802.11n support, i set the router to use 802.11n connections and whenever i try to connect my laptop it does not work (it simply wont connect). Using another laptop with windows works fine so it is not a router issue. Im totally sure my laptops wireless card supports 802.11n. Im using the Br
<JoshuaL> oadcom drivers shipped via hardware manager.
<maxb> I need help figuring out where to search for or report a bug: On Lucid, the tickmarks in on/off context menu items appear white-on-light-grey, and so pretty much invisible.
<Damascene> http://uppix.net/f/0/3/6fa151016336535846868309a4a09.png wrong direction of Arabic text
<Damascene> is it a bug in compiz-config
<persia> Damascene: Ugh.  Another one.  May as well start there, and see where you end up .
<persia> Damascene: For extra points, you might just go through everything to check RTL stuff: it looks like we miss too much :(
<Damascene> persia, for the first one they tell me that it's a problem with inter card I have
<Damascene> for the second I reported it
<Damascene> and yes I asked them for the second one at #compiz
<persia> Oh,the fact that it doesn't work is hardware, and the fact that it prints everything wrong is a bug?
<Damascene> I still thing it's a bug thought but I'll talk about later
<Damascene> persia, you don't use Persian?
<persia> I'm not persian.
<Damascene> oh, sorry. your name made me think so
<Damascene> I'm trying to help with RTL as much as I can
<Damascene> is there a way to be notified when ever rtl tag is added?
<yofel> no, there was a bug for malone about not being able to subscribe to tags
<Damascene> I think I'll just search form time to time :)
<Damascene> or is there rss feed for tags
<igcek> hello, ive tried to upgrade to 10.04, and it reported a gazilion bugs ( it didnt complete it ). what i want to know is, where do i report this?
<igcek> here does not say https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Getting%20advice
<SwedeMike> igcek: "it reported bugs" ?
<igcek> ubuntu, while upgrading
<igcek> the "process" of upgrating
<igcek> i mean, reported errors, and saved them in var/log/dist-upgrade...
<bdmurray> thekorn: the bug we were looking at ended up getting marked as a dup of bug 414967
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414967 in ipython (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "print statements get incorrectly mangled by the autocall feature under Python 2.6 (affects: 12) (dups: 5) (heat: 100)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414967
<bdmurray> thekorn: and it looks like there is fix now
<thekorn> bdmurray: cool, did you try if this patch works
<thekorn> esp. if this patch 'our' issue
<thekorn> when I was reading the other bugreport the first time I did not see how they are related
<thekorn> but since Fernando is one of the devs he might know what he is doing ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: yeah, that was my thought ;-)
<bdmurray> I tried cherry picking the patch(es) and wasn't getting very far
<bdmurray> it does seem to work though
<thekorn> bdmurray: hmm, let me look at the revisions mentioned in the bug,
<thekorn> maybe I can get a diff against the lp:ubuntu/ipython
<bdmurray> thekorn: I tried bzr log -r -p and bzr merge -r 1224..1225 and neither applied cleanly
<bdmurray> but it might be me
<thekorn> yes, merging somehow is not working, let me try to use bzr diff and bzr patch
<thekorn> bdmurray: I think I fixed it in lp:~thekorn/+junk/ipython_bug414967
<bdmurray> thekorn: awesome, I'll build test and upload
<bdmurray> thekorn: upon further investigation I realize this should be a quilt formatted patch in debian/patches
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry, I've no idea how this quilt system works
<micahg> thekorn: /usr/share/doc/quilt/README.gz
<elleuca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/566437
<thekorn> I guess I need some quilt package for this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566437 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<elleuca> it seems you are unable to remove fglrx drivers (at least after upgrade to lucid for me)
<bdmurray> thekorn: I can sort it out tomorrow
<thekorn> bdmurray, this would be great, thanks
<thekorn> bdmurray, but always remember, it's weekend ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: no problem thank you!
<bdmurray> thekorn: the weekend before release!
<thekorn> lucid is in good shape,
<thekorn> no need to worry too much
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-24
<Linux000> Does anyone know how to set the path that quilt uses to store patches?
<persia> export QUILT_PATCHES=
<persia>  /usr/share/doc/quilt/README.source has a handy snippet that tends to do the right things for debian packaging
<Linux000> persia: Thanks
<Linux000> Am I missing the reason quilt doesn't want to add debian/ files to the patch?
<persia> It's not done that way.
<persia> If you're working on files in debian/ *don't* do it as a quilt patch (or with any other patch system).  Just edit them.
<Linux000> Understood
<persia> The reasoning being something like "The packaging shouldn't be patched at build-time: just do it right, and let the archive track the revisions".
<persia> The other reasoning being "This stuff is patches to the upsteam code that upsteam may want to adopt, so we'll put it in a separate folder to ease management".
<jimbo2150> Hi I found a bug, but cannot figure out how to report it.
<jimbo2150> Anyone able to help?
<mrand> jimbo2150: feel free to describe the situation around the bug (especially which program it occurs in) and someone will hopefully be able to help you.
<mrand> Weekends tend to be very slow around here.
<jimbo2150> I turned off the computer incorrectly and when I booted it back up it started a disk check. It said press 'C' to cancel and I did but nothing happened. Pressing ESC does cancel it though. I am using lucid RC.
<mrand> jimbo2150: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/561228 appears to describe it, but strangely the bug it is dup'ed against is listed as fixed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561228 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Cannot cancel automatic fsck during boot (dup-of: 554737)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554737 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "ply_boot_client_flush() does not read replies (plymouth stuck during/after filesystem check or error) (affects: 114) (dups: 9) (heat: 614)" [High,Fix released]
<bramming9x> is it allowed to discuss lucid bugs here?
<mrand> jimbo2150: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/562811 is related as well.  Looks like there might be more than one semi-interrelated problem here.  Long story short, it  looks like it is being looked into.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562811 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "[Lucid] fsck cannot be cancelled in Plymouth (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 64)" [High,Fix committed]
<jimbo2150> That first one is pretty close, but I did not have to hit CTRL+C. ESC canceled it and Ubuntu continued booting.
<jimbo2150> The second one is somewhat close, but ESC did work for me.
<mrand> jimbo2150: you might look around the other plymouth bugs and whichever one is closest, clicks "affects me too".  Thanks for taking an interest in reporting!
<jimbo2150> Ok thanks mrand!
<mrand> bramming9x: Kinda depends.  We try to discuss bug _reporting_  (and triaging) here rather than the bugs themselves.  Debugging is usually on #ubuntu+1
<bramming9x> mrand okay thanks :) will try that ;)
<BUGabundo> even|ng
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: evening ;)
<BUGabundo> hey ben
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-25
<trinikrono> hey can someone join me up to the bugsquad i sent a email and everything i am also trying to get a mentor
<ddecator> there are only a few with the priveleges needed to add to bugsquad, it might just take until the end of the weekend. as for a mentor, have you applied for one on launchpad?
<trinikrono> yes i have applied to launchpad and on the wikipage
<ddecator> ah, there you are
<ddecator> hm, you're not in my timezone, so i don't know if me being your mentor would work out too well since i'm usually on really late. other mentors can look and, if one is in a similar timezone to you, they will contact you. otherwise, you can ask any questions you have on this channel until then
<trinikrono> okie
<ddecator> when did you send the email asking be to admitted into bugsquad?
<trinikrono> i sent it today
<trinikrono> i was pokin in a few bugs
<ddecator> ah, give it a couple of days =)
<trinikrono> just ones that should be invalid
<ddecator> bdmurray and hggdh usually handle admissions, and they have a lot of emails to go through. but they should get to it soon
<trinikrono> okie well thanks
<ddecator> no problem, sorry i can't admit you myself =)
<trinikrono> once i get back internet home it wont matter to much the times
<trinikrono> i tend to not sleep
<nigelbabu> micahg: hey, got a min?
<micahg> nigelbabu: sure
<nigelbabu> micahg: you've seen the work of ~ubuntu-reviews right?
<micahg> nigelbabu: not exactly
<nigelbabu> I was wondering if you've got some time on Monday to help us just do a dry run to patch day
<nigelbabu> oh, well, here is the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam
<nigelbabu> its about reviewing patches attached to bug reprots
<micahg> nigelbabu: no, sorry, too much to do, I still have about 30 packages to backport in the next week and a half
<nigelbabu> whoa!
<nigelbabu> sure, no problem :)
<micahg> nigelbabu: I wish I could help, if you find any patches for mozilla packages feel free to ping me though
<nigelbabu> sure.  I just ping the folks involved. mostly mozilla stuff is taken care of
<nigelbabu> I find a lot of universe pacakges being ignored.
<micahg> nigelbabu: well, they probably don't have anyone watching after them, we have lots of packages
<nigelbabu> yeah.  thats mostly the case.
<micahg> nigelbabu: I'm trying to adopt several packages from universe to help
<nigelbabu> ooh, great :)
<micahg> nigelbabu: I don't have time yet to go through the bug backlog for them yet though
<Nivex> Howdy!  I'm wondering who to talk to about getting LP#31272 closed out.  It's got a bad link to the Debian bug tracker, but the issue has been closed for some time now.
<ddecator> bug 31272
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 31272 in debian (and 2 other projects) "wvdial modem detection hangs dapper installer (dups: 2) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31272
<micahg> Nivex: when it's closed in Debian, the status will update in LP
<ddecator> right, and the ubuntu statuses are taken care of
<Nivex> micahg: it was closed in Debian but for some reason that state never got propagated
<ddecator> it can take a while
<micahg> Nivex: it doesn't look closed in Debian, just a message about closing
<Nivex> "Bug is archived. No further changes may be made."
<Nivex> it can't ever be closed then
<micahg> Nivex: right, so I don't know enough about the Debian tracker, but it doesn't seem to have a status update
<ddecator> yah, i've never seen a debian report before, but i don't see anywhere that marks a status..
<Nivex> at the top of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=329720 it shows my having marked it as Done
<ubot4> Debian bug 329720 in wvstreams "wvdialconf hangs during scan of ircomm ports" [Important,Open]
<Nivex> gah!  Open says ye!
<Nivex> Close sesame! :-P
<ddecator> oh, is that the status? haha
<Nivex> Launchpad says:
<Nivex> Debian Bug tracker bug #329720 appears not to exist. Check that the bug number is correct.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 329720 in inkscape "Numeric input of colour values broken in Gradients" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329720
<micahg> Nivex: might want to ask in #launchpad about debian bug syncing
<Nivex> ok will do.
<hggdh> oh hasty people
<micahg> hggdh: hi
<micahg> hggdh: up for some testing?
<nigelbabu> heya hggdh
<ddecator> hey hggdh
<nigelbabu> just a general service announcment, anyone who'd like to help with patch review are welcome on monday
<nigelbabu> we're having a dry run patch day to figure out similicity and ease of use of docs
<ddecator> nigelbabu: i keep hearing you talk about that, but i'm not familiar with what it entails..
<nigelbabu> there are 1800 bugs with patches attached in launchpad
<nigelbabu> some may or may not be actual patches, some may not be even relevant
<nigelbabu> the ~ubuntu-reviews team will go through each bug, each patch and "triage" them
<nigelbabu> right now, we're focusing on the newer bugs in a review queue like sponsorship queu
<cwillu> nigelbabu, I've generally had more success by dealing with debian specifically, rather than trying to get bugs fixed by sending patches to launchpad or directly upstream;  is this an acceptable way of approaching the problem, or should I actually be able to get things done by working from launchpad?
<cwillu> case in point, a bug with gnome-panel's vertical orientation has existing for nearly 7 years, with workable patches which improve the behaviour significantly for 3 years or so.  The gnome bug has had no actual developer activity on it however, nor has the ubuntu bug.  On the other hand, I got a reply from the debian maintainer minutes after I emailed her, and as far as I can tell, the fixes will actually be applied in debian soon.
<penguin42> cwillu: It's one of those things that varies heavily based on the maintainer at each level though doesn't it?
<cwillu> It varies heavily at the ubuntu and the upstream level, but I've found that it _doesn't_ vary a whole lot at the debian level.
<cwillu> which could just be luck on my part I suppose
<vish> cwillu: vertical panel bug? bug# ?
 * vish interested , since i use only vertical panels :)
<vish> panel rather..
<cwillu> vish, window list with more than 7 items has horrendous behaviour
<cwillu> notably bad with wide panels, but I think you can trigger it with narrow ones as well
<cwillu> sec, need to find the relevant bugs
<vish> ah , that one.. i stopped using the window list in the panel and started using a dock for window list ;)
<cwillu> gnome bug #86382
<ubot4> Gnome bug 86382 in window list "Fix window list on vertical panels (with possible rotation)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86382
<cwillu> I've got debs if you want 'em :p
<cwillu> bug #43066 is ubuntu's
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 43066 in libwnck (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Window list behaves bad when panel is vertical. (affects: 33) (dups: 15) (heat: 310)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43066
<vish> hehe 15dups :D
<cwillu> it's not actually a bug in gnome-panel, although an api change would help some related issues
<nigelbabu> cwillu: its the way how debian works that helps
<cwillu> I guess I'm complaining that it often feels like I'm pushing on a piece of string when I file anything in launchpad :p
<nigelbabu> cwillu: ubuntu doesn't have as many contributors as debian.  I agree they are more responsive as long as its not a QA package
<penguin42> cwillu: Well, I've had 10 year old bugs in Debian bts as well
<nigelbabu> the ones that doesn't have a maintainer at all
<cwillu> nigelbabu, fair enough
<nigelbabu> cwillu: the reviewers team is working to correct that
<nigelbabu> it is entirely possible and only needs some stream-lined effort
<cwillu> it'd be nice if launchpad bugs could be quickly verified as applying to debian, and then pushed to their bug tracker (or convince them to switch to launchpad ;)
<aburch> cwillu: Debian's bug tracking software is much nicer than Launchpad.
<cwillu> in what sense?
<nigelbabu> aburch: that is entirely according to people.
<nigelbabu> I found it daunting for some time.
<cwillu> I just finding theirs annoying to work with
<nigelbabu> Now I can live with it, but I still don't really like it
<aburch> cwillu: It has version tracking and there is no requirement to register.
<nigelbabu> yeah, but its going to get newbies lost
<aburch> Having to register to report bugs is really annoying.  More so when having to deal with several bug tracking systems.
<nigelbabu> Anyway no point in having an arugment on that.
<nigelbabu> cwillu: so are you interested in helping with reviewing patches?
<aburch> I have to admit that Launchpad's web interface looks nicer :)
<yofel> I don't like that the debian bts is e-mail *only*
<cwillu> is it?  I could have sworn I was using an interface re: a dpkg bug that got fixed last month
<yofel> I admit that it is better than launchpad in some parts
<yofel> well, you can view bugs online, but I haven't yet found out how to edit anything there (if that's possible at all)
<cwillu> debian bug #575891
<ubot4> Debian bug 575891 in dpkg "dpkg makes wrong assumption about readdir() and lose metadata files with btrfs" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/575891
<aburch> It's not possible to edit anything via the web interface.  Only mails.
<cwillu> ah, I see
<aburch> Which works quite well once one gets used to it :)
<yofel> even the subscribe and reply links are mailto:
<cwillu> I guess that sidesteps the registration requirement
<yofel> aburch: might be, bug especially for subscribe it's a bit annoying: send subcription, wait for mail, send confirmation
<yofel> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> nigelbabu, I am, although I think my time might be better spent writing patches;  I'm open to suggestions on that front though
<aburch> Yes, the confirmations are annoying.  I don't do (or need) that often.
<nigelbabu> cwillu: cool.  if you've written a patch and you wanted someone to take a look, don't hesitate to poke me
<cwillu> nigelbabu, gnome bug #86382, I've got debs if you want 'em :p
<ubot4> Gnome bug 86382 in window list "Fix window list on vertical panels (with possible rotation)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86382
<nigelbabu> cwillu: we're too late for lucid I think though I'll talk to someone from desktop team tomorrow.
<nigelbabu> cwillu: in this case, I suggested trying to get it into debian.
<cwillu> which I might have already done :p
<cwillu> although if upstream gets it from multiple angles :p
<nigelbabu> cwillu: cool :)
<nigelbabu> Oh yeah, I wanted to write a blog post about patch authors.  I should do that soon :)
<micahg> cwillu: is it a universe package or in main?
<cwillu> micahg, libwnck22?  that's where most gnome-panel applets live, it's in main afaik
<cwillu> !info libwnck22
<ubot4> cwillu: libwnck22 (source: libwnck): Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 97 kB, installed size 320 kB
<cwillu> (can't imagine it wouldn't be :p)
<micahg> cwillu: yeah, so unless it's critical for release, it's too late, if you think it needs to be in, you should ask in #ubuntu-release
<penguin42> the ones I worry about for release are the number of kms cases that leave people with black screens
<cwillu> it wasn't critical for any of the last 12 releases, I can't imagine it's critical now :p
<cwillu> yep
<micahg> penguin42: patches welcome :)
<cwillu> I'm not sure they are :p
<cwillu> I get the feeling bryce wishes we could all go back to... earlier times... ;p
 * persia can only count 11 prior releases, and wonders which is missing (warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic)
<cwillu> off-by-one
<cwillu> 9.10 - 4.10 = 12, except when it isn't :p
<cwillu> er, 4.04
<persia> Was there a 4.04?  I thought 4.10 was the first.
 * cwillu gives up
<cwillu> you're right
<persia> 404: Not Found.  It all makes sense now :)
<cwillu> ooo, swell-foop is implemented in javascript
<cwillu> that explains why it's so freaking slow :p
<charlie-tca> 4.10 was first
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog says this one was second
<persia> We're clearly slipping.  We've fallen behind *three weeks* in the past 5 years.
<yofel> hm... that reminds me: why the helll is the default background image still called warty-final-ubuntu.png?
<charlie-tca> heh
 * yofel wonders if it's even worth to mention that it's actually a JPEG
<charlie-tca> "lest we forget" ?
<persia> There's probably a bug to change the default image setting to a better name, but nobody has figured out a way not to break current users on upgrades yet.
<vish> Bug #296538
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 296538 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "warty-final-ubuntu.png is actually a jpeg (affects: 16) (dups: 3) (heat: 112)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296538
<vish> every release some user mentions  , "still there" ;p
<vish> maybe someone with the magical powers should decline it for Lucid and such
<persia> No point: we'd have to do that for far too many bugs: it's waiting for someone to figure out how to support continuous upgraders since warty with continuous correct default background.
<penguin42> there's plenty like that breaks on an update though
<persia> Those are all unintentional, and represent more bugs.  Please file them too :)
<persia> Anything that appears to intentionally break on upgrade is an example of someone getting frustrated in bug comments.
<persia> Things intentionally *change*, but they shouldn't ever break.
<penguin42> persia: Already filed :-)
<cwillu> bug:  glines doesn't properly commemorate the event upon achieving a score greater than one thousand points in a "small" board
<cwillu> at a minimum, an unobtrusive popup should appear on _everyone's_ desktops
<cwillu> not sure how to handle headless servers though.  Perhaps an email should be sent
<persia> Um, no.
<cwillu> I suppose not;  what if it got caught in a spam filter or something?
<persia> I don't want mail when you get a high score :)  I want to notice that I'm no longer in first place though :)
<cwillu> what's your highscore? :p
<persia> Not high enough :)
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> I've only broken 1000 twice, in something like 5 years of playing this silly game :p
<cwillu> on the other hand, I've got a highscore of several million or billion or something on large
<cwillu> apparently the scoring is exponential in the number of cleared pieces :p
<cwillu> (yes, I'm very proud of my glines play :p)
<persia> Right.  Trying now, I get frustrated at about 100 on small, although I still have a few open moves.
<cwillu> my median score is 200-300
<cwillu> moving the most constrained piece into the most constrained place is probably good advice
<penguin42> Does anyone know Matthew Paul Thomas's email address - I'm trying to cc him on a reply on the ayatana list but I've lost his original post and all the archives just show mptΩ..... as anti-spam - is it ubuntu.com ?
<cwillu> pidgin?
<persia> penguin42: You should always be able to use the "Contact this user" feature in launchpad, if you can't get someone's address.  Most folks publish some addresses on their LP page.
<persia> penguin42: The other trick is to go to someone's LP page, find something they uploaded, and check the changelog entry for their email address.
<cwillu> mpt@myrealbox.com, mpt@canonical, matthew.thomas@canonical.com
<cwillu> thought the myrealbox.com was a cloak when I checked his whois, but I guess it's not :)
<penguin42> thanks  - I'll go with the canonical one
<persia> Which were previously mirrored several places, and are now mirrored even more in several logs known to be used as input to posting engines :)
<cwillu> if your approach to email management consists of secrecy, you fail at email management :p
<penguin42> only the spammers will know
<cwillu> worse:  ubuntuforums will know
<penguin42> a GMA950 - is that anything like a 945 ?
<penguin42> I know one of them is completely different but I can't remember which
<acicula> ones atom
<acicula> other pentium D
<penguin42> the graphics driver for one is completely different - is that the GMA500?
<persia> penguin42: Search for "PSB ${given model number}".  THose are the risky ones (for now, but rumour has it that a solution might be forthcoming)
<penguin42> ah ok, it is the 500 that's the weird one - I was just cheecking after a bug I follow relating to the 945 someone merged a 950 bug into - and they are the same family
<anoteng> Can a controller please set Bug #508790 to triaged/low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508790 in nautilus-open-terminal (Ubuntu) "language translation is bad on ubuntu 9.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508790
 * persia looks
<persia> anoteng: Sure.
<anoteng> thanks
<elleuca> could someone take a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/569926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569926 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Regression] wrong audio volume output stepping for USB speakers (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<BetaBrain> ci sentiamo dopo
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-18
<ikt> my bug days email got no response :(
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/80895
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80895 in launchpad "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment (affects: 62) (dups: 9) (heat: 267)" [Low,Triaged]
<bcurtiswx> ikt, it's not really that beneficial to bug reports to ask about it's status.  It's the best to assume that since there's a bug report, it's on someones radar and will get fixed when time allows
<ikt> Agree about the first part, but assuming it's on someones radar?
<om26er> seb128, Hi!
<om26er> bug 506404 will this pass the final release?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506404 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "System menu in top panel also shows logout/shutdown when using indicator-applet-complete (affects: 11) (dups: 5) (heat: 43)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506404
<om26er> are there still chances for the fix or is it too late?
<ogra_> om26er, better ask in #ubuntu-desktop i'd say given the panel maintainers need to fix it
<seb128> hey om26er
<om26er> ogra_, had a talk with seb a few weeks ago so was just a poke, I believe he is aware and knows who/what will fix it ;)
<seb128> om26er, well I though it had to do with the change the logo menu which was reverted
<ogra_> well, then just hope that he finds time :)
<seb128> if it's not not sure what's going on
<seb128> not likely to be a priority but it still has some 3 days to be fixed if someone comes with a patch
<om26er> there is a comment from ted in the bug, guess ted did something to gnome-panel previosuly to not show these menu items when indicator-session is in use
<seb128> well easy fix would be to change the applet id
<seb128> having both supported is a bit extra work
<seb128> om26er_, hi
<om26er_> seb128, Hey!
<seb128> things like bug #762808 could you not duplicate those until you check it's the exact same hardware?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762808 in unity "A white rectangle in the dash (dup-of: 752157)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762808
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752157 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "graphical corruption in launcher (affects: 6) (dups: 4) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752157
<seb128> we want to know what card and drivers have issue
<om26er_> seb128, its definitely ati open source
<seb128> how can you say?
<om26er_> i'll be careful, but I have seen 8-9 bugs in the past
<seb128> the bug has been opened manually and has 2 lines description without any info on the card
<om26er_> all for the free ati driver
<seb128> right, it doesn't mean they are for the same cards or series
<seb128> we can't block ati
<seb128> we need to determine what chipsets don't work
<seb128> i.e bug #728745
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728745 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728745
<seb128> that's an issue on nvidia geforce 7300 and 7400 series it seems
<om26er_> right
<seb128> we want to be able to know if we need to block a chipset id and which one
<seb128> thanks
<jibel> charlie-tca, I filed bug 758739 last week in xubuntu, who should I assign this report to, to fix it ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 758739 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "ubiquity slideshow not translated during xubuntu wubi installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758739
<charlie-tca> I forgot
<charlie-tca> Let me go work on that, and find out how to get it fixed.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<jibel> charlie-tca, actually 2 sentences are translated on the welcome slide, everything else is in english
<charlie-tca> I think I have to send it to translations, but am checking to make sure
<serfus> charlie-tca, you should add Ubuntu Translations as affected anyway
<jibel> charlie-tca, I can't reproduce bug 711571, do you ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711571 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Xfce Shutdown/Restart doesn't work (logout instead) (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 36)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711571
<charlie-tca> jibel: yup
<charlie-tca> I added an upstream bug to it
<jibel> k
<charlie-tca> It is showing up in all distros
<charlie-tca> seems to be an issue with xfce4-session or xfdesktop and xorg
<charlie-tca> I saw it once in beta2 tests
<jibel> anyone can reproduce bug 764750 on real hw ? It doesn't occurs every time.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764750 in casper (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "No shutdown/Restart menu on live session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764750
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> I thought it was something I did when I saw that
<charlie-tca> I will try to reproduce later today
<charlie-tca> running a couple of upgrade tests now
<mainerror> hello
<mainerror> I have filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btnx/+bug/764898 and got a message that the bug is a duplicate of another bug but that duplicate bug link leads to nowhere, is there anything I should do?
<bdmurray> mainerror: whats the bug number of the bug yours is a duplicate of?
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/750458
<ubot4> mainerror: Error: Bug #750458 is private.
<mainerror> oh ok I see, thanks :)
<mainerror> already guessed something along those lines but I wanted to make sure
<bdmurray> mainerror: I'll try and make it not private
<mainerror> what are the correct steps to confirm this bug given that the duplicate becomes public? May I confirm it if it is really the same bug?
<bdmurray> mainerror: yes, since you too have experienced
<bdmurray> experienced the bug
<mainerror> nice, thanks :)
<bdmurray> detailed steps to recreate it might help
<bdmurray> mainerror: okay made public
<mainerror> well I'll write them up since they are really easy, actually other than starting it up there is not much you have to do to trigger it :)
<mainerror> the only real difference is that I had a newer kernel version
<mainerror> confirmed and added steps to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btnx/+bug/750458/comments/5
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750458 in btnx (Ubuntu) "btnx crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcpy_chk() (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 38)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> mainerror: great, thanks for helping out
<mainerror> bdmurray, my pleasure. ;)
<mainerror> once I find the time and that Bug management session PDF I'm planing to help on a regular basis
<bdmurray> mainerror: well if you have any questsion feel fre to ask
<mainerror> right I'll start right away with it, hehe
<mainerror> this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/764911 was triaged as a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/764883
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764911 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined (dup-of: 764883)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764883 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined (affects: 25) (dups: 24) (heat: 206)" [High,Triaged]
<mainerror> it has the status Triaged, I guess I won't have to Confirm it anymore?
<mainerror> oh I love that ubot :)
<bdmurray> mainerror: Triaged is further along in the bug lifecycle than Confirmed
<charlie-tca> mainerror: correct, i
<bdmurray> mainerror: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<charlie-tca> once status is triaged, it is confirmed
<mainerror> ew thanks for that link :)
 * mainerror bookmarked it
<mainerror> I should probably join you guys on a bugday
<yofel> mainerror: rather bookmark https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase - the status page is linked there
<mainerror> :o
<mainerror> done
<bdmurray> seb128_: have you seen a bug like bug 754434?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754434 in ubuntu "After login the ubuntu 11.04 classic theme changes to something that look like clearlooks (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754434
<seb128_> bdmurray, yes, quite some, that's the gnome-settings-daemon crashing
<seb128_> bdmurray, there was  a known u1 issue
<bdmurray> seb128_: I just had it happen to me on a virtual machine.  Is there something I should look for?
<seb128_> bdmurra, usually the .xsession-errors log can have clues, or apport triggering
<bdmurray> seb128_: I see a gsd warning regarding run one xsettings manager at a time
<seb128_> bdmurray, ok, that's bug #649809
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649809 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits (affects: 105) (dups: 5) (heat: 508)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
<seb128_> ignore the nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 info, it's a gnome-settings-daemon bug
<seb128_> rodrigo is working on it
<seb128_> he might need testing of fixes or extra infos so maybe subscribe of the bug if he asks question
<JoshuaL> A little while ago I submitted a bug, did some testing with the staging kernel and now somebody replied this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754825/comments/10 do I have to do something again or is this a message to the person who has to fix this bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754825 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel panic while using my system [brcm80211] [assertion "scb->magic == SCB_MAGIC"] (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> I dont wan't to fill the comments on this bug with useless questions :p
<bdmurray> JoshuaL: that seems to be a message to those who will fix the bug
<JoshuaL> bdmurray: ok cool ty
<trinikrono> hello bugsquad i am sorry for not being as active as i should be, how is the mentorship alpha team going :D
<JoshuaL> I was also wondering if I should provide some additional info for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754840
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754840 in linux (Ubuntu) "Have to switch manually between audio output connectors (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New]
<velle_frak> I've got a question for a mentor: do you think bug #764410 should have importance set to Wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764410 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "Fails to parse xorg.conf, fails to auto enable 2nd monitor, fails to use primary monitor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764410
<JoshuaL> Question to a mentor; should this bug be marked as invalid and/or do I have to ask for more info and make it affect the xarchiver package?
<JoshuaL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/763856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763856 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL: bug 763856 is a kernel oops, all the information needed is there. It should be marked medium, triaged according to kernel bug procedures
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763856 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763856
<charlie-tca> velle_frak: your bug is against kubuntu, but still, a person using a 7-inch notebook trying to connect to an external monitor should not be going that much
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: ah i see, I can't change it anyways, was just wondering thanks
<charlie-tca> velle_frak: Of course, i don't know if that is the case, but it is an example to think about
<velle_frak> hmmm, well I can't reproduce the bug, I think the guy has a point but I have doubts on it being a 100% bug.
<velle_frak> sounds more like a feature request or wishlist to me
<charlie-tca> To reproduce a video bug like that, you *must*  have 100% the same hardware
<velle_frak> correct, and since I don't.....
<charlie-tca> right, those are some of the hardest bugs to triage because of the hardware
<velle_frak> hmmm, being a newbie I'd better leave that one as it is then ;-).
<charlie-tca> You could have them do      apport-collect -p xorg BUGNUMBER to give the missing information and make it easier on the X people
<velle_frak> Ok, I'll ask them to do that. In order to do that, do I just add a comment or do I have to change anything about the bug parameters?
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL: looks to me like bug 754840 should have all the information in it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754840 in linux (Ubuntu) "Have to switch manually between audio output connectors (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754840
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: ok ty
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: last question, why is this bug marked as invalid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/764883 The bug seems to be resolved after an update?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764883 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined (affects: 72) (dups: 78) (heat: 624)" [High,Incomplete]
<charlie-tca> refresh
<charlie-tca> it is marked as incomplete because it seems it running updates again clears it for some people
<charlie-tca> a duplicate to it may be marked invalid or confirmed, depending on when it was marked a duplicate
<charlie-tca> I don't what is causing that bug, but it happens on fresh installs today, when the first update is run
<charlie-tca> After that, it does not show up
<JoshuaL> yeah i had the bug too
<charlie-tca> The developer wanted people to tell him if it appeared after the first updates
<JoshuaL> ah k, well this is not a clean install (actually it is, but since a week or so, other updates have been installed previously)
<charlie-tca> see comment 3
<charlie-tca> hm, I got it on fresh installs, first update only. It did not show up when I ran updates again
<JoshuaL> i will do a reboot and see if the problem still exists, if not ill reply that the bug is gone for me (however a recent run of the update-manager worked fine)
<charlie-tca> Then it cleared itself
<JoshuaL> k, other bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/765150 are duplicates right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765150 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> sorry for bothering you hehe :p
<JoshuaL> i also found out that launchpad does not show similar bugs when I reported it, while searching for trans showed me the same bugs a few times
<charlie-tca> You see the file called "traceback.txt"?
<charlie-tca> If it matches, the bugs are duplicates
<JoshuaL> k
<charlie-tca> you can mark 765150 a duplicate of 764883
<charlie-tca> They do match exactly in this case
<JoshuaL> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you for helping with bugs
<velle_frak> Added the comment, thx charlie-tca, nice talking to you :).
<charlie-tca> velle_frak: thank you for helping with bugs!
<charlie-tca> help is always appreciated
<velle_frak> np, thx for your feedback
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<velle_frak> sleepy time for me now, 'night all
<JoshuaL> thanks for explaining charlie-tca :)
<JoshuaL> i see that bug a lot lol
<charlie-tca> Most of them will be duplicates
<JoshuaL> yup
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: and what if the stacktrace is different?
<charlie-tca> Then don't mark it a dup
<JoshuaL> k
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: last question, what if they have the same title, leave them the same, ask for more info or something else? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/765174 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/764883
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765174 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> ah gota run, sorry and thanks
<charlie-tca> They are not the same bug
<JoshuaL> k :)
<charlie-tca> There will some of that to be marked duplicates of each other too
<JoshuaL> learned a lot by bugging you ty :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<JoshuaL> bye
<charlie-tca> That's why I am here
<JoshuaL> hehe :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-19
<ikt> anybody who can make a quick bug pattern?
<ikt> no one?
<ikt> :(
<ikt> I'm trying to make a bug pattern for
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/764883
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764883 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "[MASTER] <type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined (affects: 119) (dups: 126) (heat: 1008)" [High,Incomplete]
<ikt> at the moment I've got
<ikt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595815/
<ikt> ikt@ikt-desktop:~/code$ ./test-local 764883
<ikt> LP: #764883: No match
<ikt> :(
<ikt> bdmurray: ping
<ilea> will someone please try with ubuntu 11.04 to make a dsl conection (username, service, pasword) and see that it dosnt work because this is a big problem in the new ubuntu
<ilea> someone who haves dsl
<vmiheer> i have got error and the apport has collected information about it. I want to send it but there is a network issue. Please help
<vmiheer> I am using natty desktop i386 beta 2.
<ikt> vmiheer: you'll want to use apport-cli
<ikt> what issue is it?
<vmiheer> gdm error.
<vmiheer> the screen brightness reduces suddenly
<vmiheer> in apport cli what package i am supposed to give as argument?
<vmiheer> And where should i upload the .crash file?
<ikt> yofel!
<ikt> vmiheer: good question
<vmiheer> apport-cli -p <package name> --save bug.crash
<vmiheer> i read this on http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/apport-bug.1.html
<ikt> yep that's it
<ikt> there's an issue somewhere
<ikt> in the program, it does a stupid
<ikt> it trys to open firefox
<ikt> you mustn't try and submit the report
<ikt> but save it
<vmiheer> Also there is another problem when i say send error report after collecting iformation it says it is not "genuine ubuntu package".
<yofel> well, apport-cli will give you the link at the end, you can open that in any browser
<yofel> what was the issue again?
<vmiheer> Thank you!
<yofel> vmiheer: please pastebin 'apt-cache policy <packagename>'
<vmiheer> i will try that out.
<yofel> the apt-cache needs to be ok for apports genuine detection to work fine
<vmiheer> So i have to update the repository then?
<yofel> either that or your Package isn't from any supported archive
<vmiheer> ok Thank you...
<yofel> also: with --save you can copy the file to any working system and file the bug from there too, as long as apport generates the report fine
<ikt> yofel, did you see my issue about making a bug pattern?
<yofel> oh wait, didn't scroll enough for that in the backlog, sec
<yofel> ah, that's that aptdaemon bug everyone's having
<yofel> ikt: you *do* realise that the file names are case sensitive? Traceback != TraceBack
<yofel> also use >^aptdaemon < as package
<ikt> <re key="Traceback"> ?
<ikt> ohh
<yofel> yes
<ikt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/view/head:/bugpatterns.xml
<ikt> all of these are Traceback
<yofel> hm, apport probably changed that I guess :S
<ikt> rah internet :/
<ikt> yofel, was there anything else you think it might be?
<yofel> not really, it works for me with that
<ikt> works = with test-local?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> bbl
<ikt> kk
<ikt> anyone else able to help with bug pattern?
<yofel> ikt: back :/
<yofel> still not working for you?
<ikt> yeah :(
<ikt> do you need to be bug control member to test?
<ikt> I've got the xml named aptdaemon.xml, the same as the package, I've got test-local and the xml file in the same directory
<ikt> I don't understand :s
<yofel> no idea, here's the bugpattern.xml I was testing it with http://paste.kde.org/13528
<yofel> oh, I added it to the xml file, as you're support do
<yofel> *to
<ikt> ohhh
<ikt> um
<ikt> how do I add it to the xml file :s
<yofel> huh? just add your pattern to the end of the list
<yofel> the xml file is in the bzr branch
<ikt> and that should all be in aptdaemon.xml ? or does it matter what I call the local xml file?
<yofel> no idea, why are you using a local xml file?
<yofel> why are you even using aptdaemon.xml? they dropped individual files a while ago
<yofel> just add your pattern to the bugpatterns.xml
<ikt> the bugpatterns.xml in the bzr branch? sorry I'm lost
<yofel> yes
<kklimonda> hey. can anyone mark bug 764262 as affecting lucid? It's a backport request, but the bug should really be fixed in lucid-updates via SRU. I'd do that myself, but I dont' have an access to LP password right now.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764262 in lucid-backports "Please backport php5-xcache 1.3.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 481)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764262
<kklimonda> (and subscribe kklimonda to it)
<bdmurray> ikt: pong
<vmiheer> i had reported bug. How to track my bug?
<charlie-tca> vmiheer: normally, you will get an email anytime anything changes
<yofel> if you filed a bug you're automatically subscribed to all changes and will get a mail
<charlie-tca> If you want to see the bug itself, and don't know the number, sign into launchpad, click your name, click on Bugs
<vmiheer> i had reported bug and after updating my system the error seems to be absent.
<vmiheer> I want to remove my bug report.
<charlie-tca> Change the status to invalid and comment that it is fixed after updating
<vmiheer> but where can i find my bug on launchpad?
<Abhijit> vmiheer, go to your account in launchpad there is Bug section in right side. click on it. you can see all bugs submitted by you there.
<jibel> mvo, I think I finally found what breaks the upgrade in bug 760713
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760713 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 fails: sunbird/karmic holds back libnss3 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760713
<mvo> jibel: oh, cool … what is it?
<mvo> jibel: awsome!
<mvo> jibel: you rock, I will see if I can automate this rule
<alex_mayorga> Hi, cna I get someone here to help remove some private info prior to making bug 735478 public?
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Bug 735478 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/735478 is private
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga: looking
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: Thanks!
<alex_mayorga> I would like the URL to be redacted so my employer doesn't show
<charlie-tca> SInce it is included in the comment by apport, it would be best to keep the bug private
<charlie-tca> We don't have the ability to remove the comment itself
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: I see
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: so no hope of making it public, then?
<charlie-tca> Please comment on the report that is should be kept private due the url
<charlie-tca> To remove the url from all the pa
<charlie-tca> If we remove the url from all the traces and comments, the bug report loses most of its value
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: posted a comment, please let me know if I missed anything
<charlie-tca> Thank yhou
<charlie-tca> thank you, too
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: no, thanks to you! :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<kamusin> is there a special procedure with packages that need LaunchpadIntegration?
<seb128> no
<seb128> just file a patch, with a patch for bonus points
<seb128> ups, "file a bug" rather ;-)
<kamusin> I would like to do it (probably it's an easy target) but I haven't found documentation about it :(
<RedSingularity> jibel:  hey buddy.  Question:  where was this 'rule' you were talking about in bug 760713 in your last post?  The "Replaces: libnss3"?  Was that just your own knowledge or was that mentioned in one of the logs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760713 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 fails: sunbird/karmic holds back libnss3 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760713
<jibel> RedSingularity, Hi, just a blind guess, I had a chance over 44752, I was lucky ;-)
<jibel> RedSingularity, in apt-clone_system_state.tar.gz you have the system state
<jibel> RedSingularity, in main.log there is the list of Obsolete packages
<jibel> RedSingularity, and we know the libnss3 was in a strange state like pinned
<jibel> RedSingularity, So I crossed these 3 information and the culprit came into the light
<jibel> RedSingularity, we know that libnss3 was blocking the upgrade from apt.log
<jibel> RedSingularity, and the rule is in var/lib/apt-clone/dpkg-status
<jibel> to answer the question
<RedSingularity> jibel:  ahhh ok.  Good, thanks man :)
<jibel> btw it's a very valid bug.
<RedSingularity> Yeah I was just thinking that.  He marked it invalid.
<jibel> I changed to triaged.
<RedSingularity> Great :)
<mvo> \o/ jibel for this one
<RedSingularity> \o/ indeed!
<jibel> \o/ mvo for the fix to come :-D
<mvo> heh :)
<RedSingularity> lol
<BUGabundo> evening
<Trunet> Hi! Is it possible to you take a look on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/766412
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 766412 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "package language-selector-common 0.6.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 53) (dups: 7) (heat: 286)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trunet> it's affecting tons of users and it already have a solution
<yofel> kees: ^
<Trunet> kees: I just found the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix now. sorry but I made a few mistakes trying to resolve the problem! Next time I'll try to make it easier to you.
<kees> Trunet: the fix for 766412 is just now publishing.
<Trunet> kees: ty ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-20
<bdmurray> mvo: I've seen quite a few apport-package bug reports ending with 'corrupted filesystem tarfile' or 'dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:0>: data error''.  Could we get these stopped?
<mvo> bdmurray: do you have a example bugnumber for me please?
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 762035 re corrupted filesystem tarfile
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762035 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic 2.6.38-8.42 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762035
<mvo> bdmurray: thans, in a cal now, I have a look
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 766407 is another different one
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 766407 in samba (Ubuntu) "package smbclient 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766407
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, let me know - I'd be happy to work on the change
<bdmurray> mvo: 762035 has a mess of other problems but bug 750591 is a good example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750591 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "package coreutils 7.4-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750591
<bdmurray> tremolux: is bug 753066 fixed by something?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 753066 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): "The cache has no package named 'google-chrome-stable'" (affects: 13) (dups: 11) (heat: 106)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753066
<tremolux> bdmurray: heya, well, no, we don't have a specific fix for that, but there have been some fixes for database issues and it's possible this one has been taken care of
<tremolux> bdmurray: why are you asking?
<bdmurray> tremolux: because the newest crash has package version 3.1.26.5 and reviewing the changelog I noticed there had been a lot of changes since then
<tremolux> bdmurray: yep, I noticed that about the latest dupe
<tremolux> bdmurray: but I don't see anything in software-center itself since .25 that I could say for sure fixed that
<pedro_> QA Meeting in ~10 minutes at #ubuntu-quality
<bdmurray> njin: is there a reason you marked bug 733671 incomplete?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 733671 in ubuntu "package python-twisted-core 8.2.0-3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733671
<njin> hello, i'm triaging a bug for a recent unsupported wireless chipset (broadcom 4331) bug 765839 can you suggest me next steps
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765839 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer not finding Wireless (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765839
<njin> looking
<bdmurray> thanks
<njin> mi wife...??
<njin> sorry
<bdmurray> njin: about the wifi bug you'll see there is no driver in use for that broadcom device.  did they try using jockey?
<njin> bdmurray, jockey install network drivers too ?
<bdmurray> njin: yes any proprietary driver
<njin> oh,good, i'll suggest to the reporter, thanks
<iceroot> misstakes in po-files (translation) should be greated like other bugs on launchpad or is there something different for translation? e.g. i found  an inclompete po-file for one language, should i create a normal bug (with patch)?
<bdmurray> here's a great bug attachment - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70020722/diff001.gif
<vish> nice! whats the bug about?(bug#)
<bdmurray> bug 767294?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767294 in ubuntu "Something is gone really wrong with fonts from Maverick to Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767294
<vish> might be bug 379761 got fixed in natty?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379761 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "MASTER - Font hinting does not honour gnome-settings in Firefox (affects: 135) (dups: 8) (heat: 471)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<njin> hello guys, many times, expecially with overheating pc, I found this 'ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored' , so i'm asking myself if it is not the case to have a tag for this particular branch of bioses?
<bdmurray> njin: that's a question for the kernel team I think
<JoshuaL> I recently found a bug report where I think it should get a higher importance. It is now set to Low. What do I have to do in such situation?
<JoshuaL> Because in my opinion the bug is not allowing new users to use trivial functionality which might affect the user experience.
<bdmurray> JoshuaL: bringing it up here sounds like a good start
<JoshuaL> Im talking about bug 736222
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 736222 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cannot paste into dash (particularly relevant for alt+f2) (affects: 19) (dups: 6) (heat: 205)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736222
<JoshuaL> New users will most likely copy and paste commands from tutorials into the dash therefore I think it is a good reason to give it a higher priority
<yofel> bdmurray: how would you write a bugpattern for bug 767498 ? I don't think it can read compressed DpkgTerminalLog.gz
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767498 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 56) (dups: 53) (heat: 464)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767498
<bdmurray> yofel: looking
<bdmurray> yofel: I was wondering about this the other day but I'm pretty sure apport-package doesn't check for bug patterns
<yofel> oh, nvm then
<bdmurray> yofel: the fact that it is compressed shouldn't matter though
<bdmurray> yofel: thanks for bringing up the bug though
<yofel> let's hope we find pitti *fast*
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<JoshuaL> bdmurray: so what can i do more about my opinion for bug 736222 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 736222 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cannot paste into dash (particularly relevant for alt+f2) (affects: 19) (dups: 6) (heat: 205)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736222
<vish> !bugimportance
<ubot4> Factoid 'bugimportance' not found
<vish> !importance
<ubot4> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<yofel> neat
<vish> JoshuaL: there is a workaround, "typing the command", not really a show-stopper.. so IMO Low seems OK there..
<bdmurray> yofel: it looks like you can write and I just did that
<yofel> hm, interesting, thanks!
<vish> JoshuaL: and I'm pretty sure it is a dup...
<vish> oh, wait, it has dups :D
<vish> looks like that is the main one..
<bdmurray> given the fact that it is already assigned to someone I'm not certain how relevant the importance tis
<vish> yea, that too.
<vish> hmm, mpt filed a couple of bugs for that unicode while pasting, not sure where those went.
<JoshuaL> vish: i think you are right about that :)
<JoshuaL> Quick question, i have a bug which is similar to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762193 however im experiencing the issue with another application, do I have to report a new bug or mark me as affected and tell them the application I am experiencing it with?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762193 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity not showing Xchat is running (affects: 2) (heat: 1095)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vish> JoshuaL: might be a dup, but worth filing a new bug and mentioning that it is similar to this one
<JoshuaL> ok thanks :)
<njin> hello, in natty running unity with autologin, I cannot found a way to switch to classical desktop, there's a hidden switcher ?
<vish> JoshuaL: for unity, there have been cases where each app might need minor tweaking … hence safer that way
<JoshuaL> vish: ah well the app in case is closed source..
<vish> ha!
<vish> njin: is there no option in Login Screen?
<vish> njin: System » Administration » Login Screen
<njin> looking
<JoshuaL> there is in my case :)
<JoshuaL> vish: so is it still worth reporting it?
<vish> JoshuaL: yup.. if its hosted on Launchpad in LP, else on their tracker
<JoshuaL> ah then i will report it at their tracker. ty
<vish> JoshuaL: no ubuntu packages either?
<njin> vish: is there nand is working, better go to sleep, see you tomorrow, thanks
<JoshuaL> vish: no its spotify, and this is the bug similar to my case: bug 762193
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762193 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity not showing Xchat is running (affects: 2) (heat: 1095)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762193
<vish> JoshuaL: cool.. so their tracker would be fine
<JoshuaL> k thanks
<JoshuaL> i still need to learn a lot :)
<JoshuaL> gota go now, ciao
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-21
<stjohnmedrano> happy easter everyone...
<yofel_> hm, I'm just reviewing RedSingularity BC application, and was wondering about the recent changes to the importance guidelines. Would something like bug 734026 be considered Medium now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 734026 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Confusing terminology when performing update/upgrade. (affects: 2) (heat: 107)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734026
<yofel> Low was right back then of course
<yofel> and do we have the definition of a "core" application documented somewhere? I didn't find anything in the wiki
<abhinav-> hey guys I got the latest iso of natty using testdrive last night, I used startup disk creator to create a live usb. But the live disk seems to be having some issues. First of all I expected to get an option to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 (http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1104-natty.html), but it wasn't there at all
<abhinav->  instead on clicking install now, it directly switched to the "Timezone" selection dialog box, and then keyboard layout and so on,
<abhinav->  at the end, I at least expected it to ask me about the partitions , but instead, it started the slideshow
<abhinav->  and that's it, the slideshow was going on, but nothing was happening
<abhinav->  I eventually closed the slideshow window, and it displayed a messagebox that the installation is complete, and I can restart but nothing was installed
<yofel> abhinav-: try to follow that installation process again till the end, get a wired connection, press ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a tty and file a bug against ubiquity
<abhinav-> yofel: ok, thanks. screenshots would be helpful ?
<yofel> maybe, but the logs are more important
<abhinav-> ok. I am on it
<yofel> unless you have a corrupted window leave the screenshots, as ubiquity probablly didn't look any different than usual
<abhinav-> yofel: here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/768105
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768105 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Not able to install using the latest Live CD (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> 2 weeks ago I reported a bug, but I now see its marked as private, is it safe to mark it public (bug 754912)
<ubot4> JoshuaL: Bug 754912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/754912 is private
<jibel> JoshuaL, is there a core dump attached to the report and do the report or backtraces or logs contains any sensitive/confidential data ?
<jibel> JoshuaL, since it is a crash in evolution you must be careful that the trace doesn't contain email credentials for instance.
<JoshuaL> jibel: i cant see a coredump and i checked the files for any credentials
<jibel> JoshuaL, it can be set to public then. I also verified that it's fine.
<JoshuaL> jibel: ok
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hi
<JoshuaL> jibel: done
<jibel> JoshuaL, thanks
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i have to report some bugs
<ikonia> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: I've given you the process
<ikonia> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: you do not report bugs here, follow the process I gave you
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> AH OK
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> because you said
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> [11:16] <ikonia> 3/join #ubuntu-bugs
<JoshuaL> jibel: i have to go now, thanks for the help :)
<jibel> JoshuaL, thanks for _your_ help in triaging :-)
<JoshuaL> :D
<JoshuaL> bye
<jibel> mvo, do you know where the mirror list in software-properties-gtk comes from and how it is updated ?
<jibel> mvo, bug 764384
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764384 in apt (Ubuntu) "kyrgizstan mirror information in maverick is outdated (breaking the upgrade to natty) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764384
<duanedesign> jibel: according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors  kyrgizstan last update 'unknown'
<jibel> duanedesign, agree, but why do they differ in natty and maverick ?
<duanedesign> I am reading all the comments now :)
 * duanedesign should of done that before commenting :D
<mvo> thanks jibel!
<jibel> mvo, yw :-) and to answer my question,  do you know where the mirror list in software-properties-gtk comes from and how it is updated ? afair it comes from somewhere in apt but I'm not sure.
<mvo> jibel: its from python-apt and that in turn uses launchpad to update it
<mvo> jibel: I look at it and probably ship one inside the upgrade to be on the safe side
<jibel> yeah, it's in there /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors
<mvo> jibel: the problem is that the code is not very clever when a mirror disappears (well, that is ok usually, but in this case its more complicated because the user also has archive.ubuntu.com in his/her sources.list
<jibel> mvo, seen that, but in maverick the list of mirror in software-properties-gtk proposes the old mirror, shouldn't the list be refreshed with the mirror published on lp and use the cache only if it can retrieve this list ?
<jibel> s/can/can not/
<mvo> jibel: yeah, its all static currently, but I think we should do better for oneiric by using mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt
<mvo> jibel: we did not do it in the past because the hit for LP was a unknown factor to me but mirrors.ubuntu.com is build to scale to much bigger levels of requests
<jibel> mvo, understand, thanks for looking at it.
<jibel> bdmurray, we are receiving many apport crashes (e.g. bug 768348) didn't you add a bugpattern yesterday or it is another bug ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768348 in apport (Ubuntu) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768348
<bdmurray> jibel: I added one for version ubuntu[3|4] and some of these are dist-upgrades so a match for VarLogDistupgradeTermlog needs to be written
<bdmurray> jibel: I'm not certain why ubuntu5 is still generating this message
<jibel> bdmurray, in this particular bug the package version in the description is 5 but term.log indicates "Setting up apport (1.20.1-0ubuntu4) "
<jibel> that's probably a report from a crash of the previous version lying in /var/crash/
<bdmurray> jibel, okay I'll expand the pattern
<roadmr> hey folks, I'm seeing two problems with today's daily image:
<roadmr> 1) on some systems it gets stuck on "getting the time from a network time server"
<roadmr> 2) on another (just one so far) the progress report area at the bottom of the "install" window isn't visible, so unless I go console, I have no idea what it's doing - though it seems stuck like in #1
<charlie-tca> roadmr: desktop images are broken today
<roadmr> charlie-tca: oh and do my problems correspond with the brokenness? :)
<charlie-tca> bug 767402
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767402 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Natty ubiquity 2.6.6 fails to ask where to install (affects: 6) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767402
<charlie-tca> it just spins all day if you let it?
<roadmr> I've left them for about an hour and still no change, still on "getting the time from network time server"
<abhinav-> yes, I had images from 20th and 21st of April, both got stuck at the slideshow
<charlie-tca> The ones I have used and run installs from with that bug will spin all day long
<charlie-tca> they don't really do anything, either
<charlie-tca> apparently, missing the partitioner does not allow any changes
<roadmr> oh awesome heh
<charlie-tca> I left one two hours, only to find nothing happened
<roadmr> I was doing some ntp-related changes on our network, so when I saw this error I thought it was my fault, undid all my work from yesterday before I realized it might be a problem with the installer :-/
<JanC> does anybody know what package I should assign to keyboard layout bugs?  (well, actually an Apple-tries-to-be-cheap-bug, but we'll have to work around it...)
<rr0hit> There seems to be a bug in today's apport update. bug 768429. Please set importance to Medium.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768429 in apport (Ubuntu) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 10) (dups: 10) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768429
 * yofel looks
<yofel> how the hell did apport dupe that without a DpkgTerminalLog ?
<yofel> rr0hit: or did you use that as master?
<rr0hit> yofel: I marked the duplicates of the bug.
<yofel> because at least bug 768431 is a dup of bug 767498, and not 768429
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768431 in apport (Ubuntu) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 768429)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768431
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768429 in apport (Ubuntu) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 11) (dups: 10) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768429
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767498 in apport (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 218) (dups: 149) (heat: 1520)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767498
<yofel> Setting up apport (1.20.1-0ubuntu3) ...
<yofel> start: Job failed to start
<yofel> apport just puts ubuntu5 wrongly into the title
<rr0hit> yofel: dint notice that !!
<yofel> 768429 is probably a dup of 767498 too, or maybe bug 767829 which was an immediate follow up due to a wrong fix
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767829 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 152) (dups: 112) (heat: 1084)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767829
<micahg> that was supposed to be fixed with ubuntu5, if it's broke, we need to escalate it now
<yofel> if the DkgTerminalLog says ubuntu3 it's a dup of 767498, if the log says ubuntu4 it's a dup of 767829
<yofel> micahg: yeah, but apport files a bug with title ubuntu5 for the ubuntu3 crash
<yofel> see the term log in 768431
<micahg> yofel: if it's on upgrading from ubuntu3 to ubuntu5, that's an issue that may or may not need to be fixed
<yofel> well, the terminal log says "Setting up apport (1.20.1-0ubuntu3) ..." but apport puts ubuntu5 into the title, that's the problem
<yofel> so what exactly is the bug about?
<yofel> anyway, unless you see bugs with ubuntu5 failing to set up in the DpkgTerminalLog mark them as dups of those 2 bugs that were fixed
<yofel> *sigh*, another ubuntu4 bug filed as ubuntu5...
<jibel> yofel, that's probably because apport report the crash on restart, so the active version of apport is 5 but the crash is 3 or 4
<yofel> could be, makes the duping confusing though as you see
<rr0hit> yofel : all except 2 of the duplicates I marked are while "Setting up apport (1.20.1-0ubuntu3)". So should I change those and mark as dupes of 767498 ?
<yofel> yes please
<rr0hit> yofel: alright.
<yofel> ping me if you have one with ubuntu5 in the log, shouldn't be the case though
<bdmurray> hello so I've a banshee bug that I encounter semi-regularly anybody know how to debug it?
<bdmurray> or got some really useful information?
 * rr0hit cleaned up the mess he himself created. phew !!
<rr0hit> yofel: Could you add a comment to bug 767498 to explain why a few bugs have the wrong package version in the title? I dont really get it. Might avoid confusion.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 767498 in apport (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 226) (dups: 158) (heat: 1590)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767498
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: regarding debugging banshee, I think it could be useful to look at http://www.mono-project.com/Debugging
<rr0hit> Could anyone set bug 663934 to importance low ? hopefully some one who knows the minesweeper game :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663934 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnomine impossible solutions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663934
<Ampelbein> rr0hit: done
<rr0hit> Ampelbein: okay..Thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-22
<penguin42> any BC people around who can suggest what to do with bug 695432
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 695432 in openobject-addons "[6.0] accout_journal.code size reduced from 16 (V5) to 5 char (V6) (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695432
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> I mean bug 694532
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 694532 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "I can not boot from hard disc (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694532
<penguin42> the user is asking for their name/surname to be removed and asking for the bug to be deleted
<penguin42> if they delete their lp account what happens to the info on the bug?
<charlie-tca> penguin42: normally, the bug would remain. You could file a question on launchpad to have the bug removed. It will be up to the launchpad team as to whether or not they delete it.
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, the bug could be made private
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Can a user set a bug private themselves?
<charlie-tca> sure, but in this case, if the user removes their name from launchpad, it is best to do it for them. It at least leaves as few as possible able to see the bug and thus, the user name
<penguin42> are you suggesting I use the 'Ask a question' on launchpad?
<charlie-tca> let me find the url.
<charlie-tca> To have the bug removed, if it is at all possible, you file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<charlie-tca> requesting the bug #### be removed from launchpad. I don't know if it will be possible to have it removed, but that is where it starts
<penguin42> ok, will do
<BUGabundo> guud Easter afternoon. take care with all the eggs
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: Happy Easter to you, sir
<blit> hi, i've installed 11.04 beta 2 on a laptopwith an Atheros AR9285 wifi chip  that doesn't play nice with bluetooth; the param btcoex_enable should already be on in the driver source, manually forcing it does't change result. To be honest 2 days ago after an update/upgrade/reboot it worked for an afternoon; next upgrade it reverted to non functional state. any suggestion? thx
<hggdh> blit: (1) revert to the upgrade that made it work; confirm it works there; collect data & follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<hggdh> blit: (2) upgrade, and confirm it is not working anymore; again collect data
<blit> how do I revert?
<hggdh> blit: (3) open a bug
<hggdh> blit: do you know *what* you upgraded?
<blit> a bunch of packages...
<hggdh> well, that does not really help ;-)
<hggdh> blit: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager, and open a bug with the necessary data
<blit> installed 3 days ago, worked 2 days ago, did't again since yesterday
<blit> sorry...
<hggdh> blit: state what happened in the bug
<blit> ok thx
<hggdh> actually, it is bluetooth...
<hggdh> so it might be kernel or the bluetooth infrastructure
<blit> it is like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760203 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760209
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760203 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "[Dell Vostro 1015] Bluetooth is non-functional (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New]
<blit> there's an automated toolto collect system relevant infos?
<blit> should I open a generic bug or should I follow one of the above (is't it misleading?)?
<penguin42> blit: open a new one
<blit> ok thanks again
<hggdh> blit: also, you can use 'ubuntu-bug'. Say you are opening a bug against the kernel: 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<hggdh> blit: this will collect all needed data and attach to the bug
<blit> great! i'm doing it (actually rebooting first just to be sure it didn't change since last yesterday boot as I recent issued apt-get upgrade)
<blit> bye
<dylan-m> Hey, I'm trying to get to the bottom of something. Somebody (not me) is having a problem where the entire session grinds to a halt when he uses Empathy. Usually when he receives messages and it's in the background, sometimes right after he says something.
<dylan-m> Does this ring a bell for anyone?
<penguin42> no, but what exactly do you mean by grinds to a halt?
<dylan-m> Hm, seems it might be telepathy-butterfly in particular.
<dylan-m> penguin42: Sounds like it grabs the mouse so he can't click anything, and causes everything to be slow (which could either be psychological or due to it performing some heavy operation it shouldn't be doing). Beyond the mouse being unusable, nothing visibly breaks.
<penguin42> dylan-m: Do things like clocks keep running and the caps lock light go on and off if he hits it?
<dylan-m> penguin42: Yeah, he's able to kill the X session, and even use the focused application with the keyboard (just slowly). Whatever the problem is seems to be within the current session, and reasonably non-life-threatening.
<penguin42> dylan-m: I'd keep a couple of terminals open before he starts using empathy and then keep a top running in one of them and see if that helps, and maybe look at the bottom of dmesg
<dylan-m> penguin42: Okay, I'll try that :)
<Zburatorul> how do i report what might be a bug in the installation of krb5-client ?
<penguin42> Zburatorul: Run ubuntu-bug krb5-clients
<Zburatorul> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-23
<veger> bug 660721
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 660721 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "krdc - vnc - on meerkat has inverted colors (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660721
<veger> at comment #3 it is said that an upgrade to KDE 4.5.3 should fix the problem, should I set the status to "fix commited" or "fix released"?
<veger> the difference seems a bit vagie to me
<veger> *vague
<charlie-tca> Did you test it to see if it is now fixed for Kubuntu?
<veger> not yet, I need to wait till Tuesday efoer I can test it
<veger> *before
<charlie-tca> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status, fixed-released is reserved for If a bug is fixed in the current development release,
<charlie-tca> If it is not tested and verified as fixed in development release yet, it will be fix-committed
<trinikrono> goodmornings
<veger> So if I understand correctly: in this case it is fix-committed and when I am able to test it on Tuesday it will (hopefully) become fix-released?
<charlie-tca> yup
<veger> ok, thanks for the info!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: Good morning
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: did you notice a master bug for odp files not opening with impress in natty, i have found a few dupes
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen it, but I have not been very active lately, either
<trinikrono> him
<trinikrono> i think the master bug is bug 752814
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752814 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Impress not the default app for ODP documents (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752814
<trinikrono> and i will show you the dupes i saw
<trinikrono> bug 764251
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764251 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "odp-files are opened with evince since upgrade to Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764251
<trinikrono> and bug 750083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750083 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.04; odps are defaulting to be opened by document viewer and failing (affects: 1) (heat: 237)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750083
<trinikrono> did i get it right lol?
<charlie-tca> looks right to me
<charlie-tca> good work on that!
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> i was working on a more interesting bug and got side tracked
<charlie-tca> That happens often for me
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: if i mark a bug as a duplicate, would i need to subscribe to the bug also?
<charlie-tca> not really
<charlie-tca> it generates a lot of email, normally
<trinikrono> ok because i did not
<charlie-tca> We will track you down if need be. We know where you hang out on IRC
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: are you good at understanding stacktraces?
<charlie-tca> Depends on the trace
<charlie-tca> I can understand some of them, but not all of them
<trinikrono> i am looking at bug 763433
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763433 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763433
<trinikrono> and i was looking to see if it was a dupe
<charlie-tca> stacktrace is invalid
<charlie-tca> have it tested to see if it reproduces in natty now
<charlie-tca> We are testing the final images, and that was reported in beta2
<charlie-tca> If it can be reproduced, we need a valid backtrace done
<trinikrono> wait, so that no symbol table info availible
<trinikrono> means the stackstrace is invalid charlie-tca?
<veger> bug 730691
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 730691 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ksnapshot doesn't send to gwenview (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730691
<veger> I think its importances needs to be set at Low, could anyone take a look at it?
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: yes, the "no symbol table info available" means the debugging symbols were not installed. Since there is no apport backtrace for it, the reporter will need to try and get one
<charlie-tca> veger: I have to defer to someone more familiar with Kubuntu for that
<trinikrono> so apport tried to run a backstrace without debugging symbols?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> apport doesn't run backtraces, the apport team does
<trinikrono> i believe i found the master bug 740765
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 740765 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crash: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_VIEW (view)) with overlay-scrollbar (affects: 54) (dups: 33) (heat: 429)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740765
<charlie-tca> Most of the time you see the report as this one is, with additional "Stacktrace retraced.txt" and "ThreadstackTrace"
<trinikrono> it has a lot of dupes
<trinikrono> i found 2 other bugs that have the same thing as this one
<charlie-tca> MIght be. I can not verify a dup without comparing the stacktrace, and if it is invalid...
<trinikrono> aha
<charlie-tca> It might well be they are dups
<charlie-tca> Maybe comparing some of the other logs will help.
<trinikrono> so i should tell the reporter to run a install the debugging symbols and run a stacktrace manually
<trinikrono> and set to imcomplete
<charlie-tca> or compare the rest of the logs to see if you can determine it is a duplicate. If it is fixed on the other bug, this might be too.
<trinikrono> well the other bugs have different things in the xsession logs
<trinikrono> so i am guessing its no the same thing
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: that bug will apport automatically do the retrace?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> the ones that apport team retraces are tagged "needs-retrace"
<trinikrono> so charlie-tca ask the reporter to run his own trace or the apport team
<charlie-tca> the reporter
<trinikrono> whats the difference between a backtrace and stacktrace?
<charlie-tca> none for our purposes
<trinikrono> okie i asked for a backtrace and set to imcomplete
<penguin42> does anyone understand what went wrong on bug 769228 ? I changed the bug from ubuntu->xorg and asked the user to run run apport-collect and it's not added anything useful
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769228 in xorg (Ubuntu) "natty doesn't start (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769228
<H4VK> hi, are you guys able to change the title of a bug report?
<H4VK> specifically, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/769539
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769539 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "scroll bar doesn't refresh (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<H4VK> i'm also getting the bug but the title of the submission is absolutely awful
<charlie-tca> Most report titles can be changed by clicking the yellow pencil at the end of the title
<charlie-tca> After the change, click the green check mark to save it
<H4VK> im not a bugcontrol member, i can only change the text of the bug report
<charlie-tca> what should it be?
<H4VK> hmm, something like "volume slider for sound files drawing issue" ?
<charlie-tca> penguin42: looks like the reporter ran apport-collect before the change happened
<charlie-tca> H4VK: changed
<H4VK> sweet, thanks
<charlie-tca> penguin42: no, that was wrong.
<charlie-tca> I don't really know why it did not collect more information with xorg. Maybe it needs something like xserver-xorg, but I don't know for sure.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Odd isn't it
<joseph_ubuntu> hello  anyone here?
<H4VK> hi
<joseph_ubuntu> I have a bug in 11.04, is this the place to ask?
<penguin42> joseph_ubuntu: #ubuntu+1 really, but hey what's the bug
<joseph_ubuntu> My screen freeze and shows colorful lines (not blank or black screen)
<penguin42> sounds like a graphics driver bug
<penguin42> joseph_ubuntu: Does it do it immediately at boot or after some time or when you do something in particular?
<joseph_ubuntu> It's intel graphics 915
<joseph_ubuntu> It happened two times, I was using my computer doing someting,
<joseph_ubuntu> It's not during boot or immediately after
<penguin42> joseph_ubuntu: OK, so the best thing to do is to run ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg  and it should take you through reporting a bug
<joseph_ubuntu> Ok. thanks
<penguin42> joseph_ubuntu: It'll probably be more stable if you run in ubuntu classic and turn off desktop effects - it stresses the graphics drivers less
<joseph_ubuntu> I'l try that.
<trinikrono> penguin42: when i had to report a xorg bug i used ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-savage
<H4VK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/769628 - is this a bug or a feature? see my comment at the bottom
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769628 in unity (Ubuntu) "Irregular launcher sliding animation when moving the mouse pointer over the BFB (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<trinikrono> for real we need to ask someone from unity H4VK
<H4VK> where could I get in touch with someone from unity? very new to everything round here
<mainerror> H4VK, join #ayatana
<H4VK> ah, thanks
<penguin42> trinikrono: Except I was told not to get people to report against the speciifc ones, but to get people to report against xserver-xorg possibly and then move it
<trinikrono> yes they normally like to move them themselves
<trinikrono> ubuntu-bug xorg should be good enough
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-24
<vish> jbicha: why is gksu nautilus better than gksudo nautilus ? (curious)
<vish> (noticed it in your docs update)
<jbicha> um, I read the man page and gksu seemed smarter
<jbicha> it is at least shhorter
<jbicha> shorter
<vish> jbicha: hmm, the only benefit i see is that gksu offers a prompt if we dont specify a command
<vish> but we do mention nautilus here..
<jbicha> vish: yeah they basically do the same thing, but one's shorter
<jbicha> vish: I'm actually a bit surprised you noticed the change since it's not been committed yet
<vish> ;)
<vish> jbicha: shorter ;p , i think sudo is more preferable since the sudoers file and all
<jbicha> vish: you mean you think they don't do the same thing?
<vish> jbicha: /etc/sudoers is used by sudo, but i dont think su user it, a lot of options are set there..
<vish> s/user/users
<vish> err, uses*
<micahg> jbicha: we should be using gksudo since we don't encourage running as root
<jbicha> but sudo is root and su uses /etc/sudoers
<vish> su is root but sudo can specify which users can be root
<micahg> sudo runs a single command as root, su leaves you in a root shell
<jbicha> micahg: do you agree that gksudo is better?
<jbicha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21033/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-and-gksu
<micahg> yeah, it seems like I have the gconf key set, idk if that's the default or not though, with that key set, there's no practical difference unless you use other flags
<micahg> so, while practically there is no difference, people might wonder about it
<vish> hmm, looks like we dont have the package gksudo??!! but there is kdesudo
<vish> maybe the symlink is because it aint packaged? /me looks deeper
<micahg> vish: it's all provided by gksu
<vish> oh!
<micahg> vish: both backends are provided by libgksu
<micahg> err, both backends can be used by libgksu
<vish> yea, seems so.
<vish> ah ha! while it is a symlink, they do different things
<vish> gksu != gksudp
<vish> gksudo*
<vish> yea, the gconf set as sudo seems to be the default.. i have the same thing here..
<micahg> vish: yeah, which makes them effectively equal by default
<vish>  yea, equal but it is not really su , hence the users will wonder as you say :D
<padv> Hello, I just saw that my membership for ubuntu-bugcontrol expired, can somebody reactivate?
<padv> wi padv
<padv> my lp id is pascal-devuyst
<vish> bdmurray, hggdh ^
<njin> hello, there's someone using kubuntu'
<njin> with encryption i don't have the request for the passphrase
<njin> at the first boot
<Abhijit> njin, support in #ubuntu
<njin> Abhijit: thanks i'm testing
<njin> and this is a bug that i've to open
<njin> but at wich package assign ?
<njin> it works in gnome and not in kde
<njin> i'm going to look in ubuntu chan
<akshatj> njin, ask in #kubuntu-devel , maybe they will know
<vish> !away | tubadaz
<ubot4> tubadaz: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<njin> bg
<cjae> Has this ever been fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avidemux/+bug/496739
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496739 in avidemux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Encoding MKV green screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<cjae> because I am using 10.10 and it still seems to be there
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-16
<cprofitt> kklimonda: thanks
<cprofitt> that does indeed look like my issue
<dlentz> cprofitt, bug 982485 might be related too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982485 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates "nvidia 295.40 breaks unity 3d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982485
<cprofitt> yeah... looks related
<nik90> can some one mark this bug as low or medium priority ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/982200
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982200 in unity "Unlocking app from Launcher during launching it removes it from the Launcher and Switcher until you restart the app again" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> pretty please :)
<seb128> nik90, hi, that's a duplicate of bug #978401
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978401 in unity-distro-priority "Missing Application Instance In Unity Launcher" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978401
<nik90> :( why is every bug that I triage be a bug report ... haha
<seb128> or at least seems similar
<nik90> seb128, actually I think they are different
<seb128> trevinho is working on it
<nik90> my bug report only happens when you unlock it during launching of the app not when it is already running
<seb128> nik90, I'm unsure they are different bugs, they could be different way to trigger the same code issue
<nik90> yeah I think they affect the same code thought
<nik90> so probably trevinho will fix both bugs...
<seb128> nik90, I've triaged it in any case
<nik90> ok...I'll mark it fix released if it get fixed after the release of 5.12
<seb128> ok
<cprofitt> hggdh:
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982710
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982710 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia 295.40 - Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 Fresh Install (slow performance in Unity 3D) (dup-of: 982485)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982485 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates "nvidia 295.40 breaks unity 3d" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/+bug/982485
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<hggdh> good morning cprofitt
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982710
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982710 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia 295.40 - Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 Fresh Install (slow performance in Unity 3D) (dup-of: 982485)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982485 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates "nvidia 295.40 breaks unity 3d" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cprofitt> if you have a chance to take a look at it
<cprofitt> with different arch not sure if those really should be marked as dups...
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> cprofitt: may, or may not, difficult to say
<hggdh> cprofitt: we might as well keep on as it is now (and Alberto has seen the bug already)
<hggdh> cprofitt: although, frankly, a generic "breaks unity" sucks as a problem description
<hggdh> oh, the original description says "does not work". Ah, really. From really bad problem description to a worse one.
<cprofitt> I agree...
<cprofitt> I would rather replace it with the title I gave it
<cprofitt> Nvidia 295.40 - Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 Fresh Install (slow performance in Unity 3D)
<cprofitt> not sure that is great, but it at least describes it better
<hggdh> but I do not know if this is the same visual clue
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I am pretty sure based on my test that the issue is with the Nvidia driver...
<cprofitt> but need to do some more work on it tonight after work and cub scouts
<cprofitt> sorry... had an issue and dropped hggdh
<hggdh> no problem
<nik90> seb128, ping
<seb128> nik90, hey
<nik90> could you check another bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/978392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978392 in unity "Some applications’ icons are not displayed in the Launcher after having been dragged from the Dash" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> this is very similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772063 which you pointed out
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772063 in bamf "App icon on the Unity Launcher lost track of running instance" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> right, I think it's the same bug
<nik90> however with one difference, the launcher does not show the icon when dragged from the dash
<nik90> but they both are affected by the same code
<seb128> right
<nik90> should I mark it duplicate?
<seb128> I set it as High
<nik90> ok
<seb128> no, I think not
<nik90> seb128, thnx ... 3 bugs caused by almost the same part of the code...
<nik90> fixing the code.. should fix these 3 reports
<nik90> anyways thnx mate
<Marik> I need help triaging a bug. Anyone willing to help?
<greg-g> Marik: best to just ask your question/explain your thinking and people will respond if/when they have time
<greg-g> as in, i could have just looked at the bug during my 1-2 minutes I'm spending now between tasks, but now I won't get back to it until later ;)
<Marik> I see your point. This is the first time for me reporting a bug. It said on the ubuntu wiki that I'd have to find a ubuntu bug control member if I wasn't one myself to triage this bug. It's Bug #981149 on launchpad if that helps.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981149 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_finish_move()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981149
<cprofitt> hggdh: it got un-duped
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982710
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982710 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia 295.40 - Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 Fresh Install (slow performance in Unity 3D)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> cprofitt: good
<cprofitt> yeah... now I just need to find a person to triage it... since I can't do my own
<micahg> cprofitt: you can triage your own bug if you actually triage it :)
<cprofitt> micahg: cool... I always thought that was taboo...
<cprofitt> and being honest I am not sure how to make sure that a video driver bug is complete
<micahg> cprofitt: it's taboo to just confirm one's own bug, if you go through the triage steps like upstreaming and what not, it's not
<cprofitt> I tend to get a bit cautious around Kernel and drive bugs
<micahg> yes, they have their own triage process
<cprofitt> is there a better upstream location than nvnews.net forums for nvidia bugs?
<nik90> does anyone know how to use apport to attach information to an EXISTING bug?
<cprofitt> micahg: I do not see anything else to add to it... based on the information on the wiki... would you mind taking a quick look at it and if it needs more just point me in the right direction?
<yofel> nik90: apport-collect <bugnumber>
<cprofitt> +1 yofel
<cprofitt> was just about to type that
<nik90> yofel, thnx
<micahg> cprofitt: sorry, I stay away from those bugs :)
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I marked it triaged... medium
<cprofitt> I may have missed something, but from the documents I saw I did not
<micahg> cprofitt: if you're unsure it's best to leave it or get a second opinion
<micahg> if you follow the triage document, you should be fine
<cprofitt> I am sure based on the wiki documentation on it... but unsure if there is a document I have not read that is specific to video issues
<ersi> Does the ISO testers have their own channel? Or does related ISO QA questions/thought go here?
<micahg> ersi: #ubuntu-testing
<ersi> micahg: ah, d'uh. Thankies
<hjd> Regarding the last comment on bug 741562, are feature freeze exception for new versions still possible? Should I leave a comment pointing to the wiki on it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 741562 in rabbitvcs "Upgrade rabbitvcs to version 0.14+" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741562
<micahg> hjd: yes, still possible, follow the Feature Freeze Exception process
<hjd> micahg: thanks. I left a comment on the bug.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-17
<Yojiro> I'm on precise (12.04) right now. I'm having segfaults with conky whenever my config file uses execi or texeci with an interval greater than system uptime. Help would be appreciated.
<mfisch> Any French speakers still up?  Quebec perhaps?
<dlentz> if anyone has a chance, could they mark bug 983202 triaged/wishlist? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 983202 in jockey "No Message Informing Lack of Proprietary OPTIMUS NVidia Drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983202
<hggdh> dlentz: done, thank you
<irc_willynux> hi, I think bug #979495 is a duplicate of #896595 but I'm not sure can somebody shed me some light?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979495 in acpi "Screen brightness settings are not saved" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979495
<dlentz> bug 896595
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 896595 in gnome-settings-daemon "Ubuntu does not remember LID brightness" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/896595
<dlentz> i don't know if i would make them duplicate, since the hardware vendors are different, and the 979 bug is complaining of function keys not working in addition to brightness setting not saved
<dlentz> i just made a note in the bug that it may be related to the other one, so that the reporter or dev can decide
<irc_willynux> ok, THX dlentz!
<Yojiro> I do not exactly know where to post this, but the issue is only present in ubuntu precise (was on natty without issues). A segfault problem with conky-all package.
<roignac> Yojiro: please enable apport in /etc/default/apport and try to reproduce the issue
<roignac> apport will generate the required report
<Yojiro> roignac: thanks, core dump was uploaded. Seems like the are a few similar issues
<Yojiro>   -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky-all/+bug/944629
<Yojiro>   -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky-all/+bug/946149
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 944629 in conky-all "conky crashed with SIGSEGV in strndup()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946149 in conky-all "conky crashed with SIGSEGV in strndup()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<roignac> Yojiro: thats ok, launchpad will mark them as duplicates automatically if these are actually the same crashes
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-18
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #469641 to Low (as there is an easy workaround: fill in a suitable log file location) and the status to Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 469641 in trac "trac broken after changing logging settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469641
<rbasak> veger: done, thanks
<veger> rbasak: ty
<hggdh> when testing 973747
<mfisch> bdmurray: is there a bug meeting today?
<bdmurray> mfisch: yes, that sounds good
<geoffreyvanwyk> Hi All!
<mfisch> bdmurray: Are there requirements for maintaining membership in bug control?  The wiki is pretty light on details
<bdmurray> mfisch: no there are not, members can self renew
<mfisch> bdmurray: that was one of my questions for a meeting
<bdmurray> questions can be asked any time!
<mfisch> bdmurray: I was saving them up! ;)
<mfisch> bdmurray: the other was wrt Triaged, should we be attempting to repro bugs before marking them as triaged?  I've been doing so when feasible
<bdmurray> mfisch: yes, definitely
<mfisch> bdmurray: but that's not a requirement IIRC
<hggdh> it is
<mfisch> it's required that we repro bugs before marking them triaged?  sometimes that's not possible
<hggdh> it is a requirement that you cannot go triaged if you cannot reproduce (i.e., confirm) the bug
<mfisch> for example a bug about grub timeouts when talking to an HP iLO over a serial console
<mfisch> let me go re-read
<hggdh> mfisch: look for the definition for 'confirmed'
<mfisch> "Triaged" doesn't mention repro here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<mfisch> hggdh: right that's the different between Confirmed and Triaged
<mfisch> or do you consider Triaged a superset that includes Confirmed?
<hggdh> if it is reproducible, it is confirmed. Triaged means no new action from the triager is necessary
<hggdh> triaged is the end of triaging (i.e., the point where I take out the triager's hat, and put on the developer/maintainer's one)
<hggdh> of course, sometimes you may not really need the confirmed status -- for example, when you *know* the problem is true
<bdmurray> I think the question is must bugs be Confirmed before they can be Triaged and the answer is no
<mfisch> exactly
<hggdh> agree
<bdmurray> so Triaged is not a subset of Confirmed
<mfisch> if the bug contains enough info to be actionable etc it's triaged, even if I dont have an HP iLO to test grub with
<bdmurray> correct
<mfisch> bdmurray: last question, are the meetings weekly/monthly/randomly?
<roadmr> randomly ftw :)
<bdmurray> they should be weekly but there hasn't been much participation in them
<bdmurray> so some have been skippd
<mfisch> i've missed my share due to lunch ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-20
<ramsrambo> Unable to install Ubuntu beta 12 need help
<EvilResistance> ramsrambo:  #ubuntu+1
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to report a regression of fn-keys for precise, what package should I file the bug against?
<ersi> trijntje: It's probably specific to your brand of laptop
<ersi> don't take my word for it though
<trijntje> i'll try asking again tonight, see if people from another timezone know ;)
<s9iper1> anybody help me in signing the pgp key my previous key is inactive i have created a new key from passwords and keys  now i dont know what to do how to send it to server
<s9iper1> ?
<err-or> hi, installed precise beta 2 and have a issue with my keyboard. if i like to type some text almost everytime the first few key hits are not recognized. often there is only 'udo' 'do' or something, really annyoing for passphrases... please fix... :)
<hggdh> err-or: thank you, but I see some problems: (1) we are now on pre-release, not beta2. Lots of changes; (2) there is nothing for us to fix, given that there is no hard data. Please open a bug
<hggdh> for me it is CNR, my seven keyboards all work nice on precise
<cwillu_at_work> anyone know anything about debootstrap --variant=fakechroot?
<cwillu_at_work> (fails with "Failed getting release file ...")
<err-or> hggdh: sorry, i installed beta2 but dist-upgraded also ;)
<hggdh> heh
<err-or> i'll file a bug
<hggdh> err-or: still, you should open a bug on it: as I stated above, none of my KBs suffer from this, so I think it may be hardware-related
 * hggdh is too late... :-)
<cwillu_at_work> ENOCOFFEE
<hggdh> cwillu_at_work: it all hangs on what type of failure it had trying to reach the release file. OTOH, there are many images being rebuilt right now
<cwillu_at_work> hggdh, no, see the previous error
<cwillu_at_work> hggdh, had a couple http_proxy environment vars which shouldn't have been there
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> I hear you, right now I have 5 different proxies running, plus my local squid-deb-proxy
<hggdh> I am getting really confused
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-21
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> I've reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/986445 but even if it contains lot of informations of my system, I don't think it contains the causes of my crash. In few words: after the upgrade to 12.04, often my Xorg crashes (expecially when I'm watching youtube videos) and I'm taken back to the login window. Since I'm not getting any errors on the screen, how can I understand what is crashing exac
<Andy80> tly? Is there any log file I can give a look at to understand what crashed exactly? Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986445 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia-common makes my Xorg to crash sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #898701 to Low (as a problem with the sorting order does not too severe) and the status to triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 898701 in ktorrent "Wrong ordering for fields" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898701
<jtaylor> veger: done, thanks
<veger> jtaylor: thank you
<Andy80> I crashed again -.-
<blueyed> I could use some help with bug 986609, which I've just filed myself.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986609 in unity "Using x-terminal-emulator to open a terminal via Ctrl-Alt-T opens "Root Terminal" (with normal login)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986609
<penguin42> blueyed: Does that happen if you haven't su'd or anything?
<blueyed> Well, I will have used "sudo" in the session somewhere, but I call Ctrl-Alt-T from the global/unity context.
<blueyed> Do you think it just skiped the gksu question?
<blueyed> Then I should be really "root", too.
 * penguin42 doesn't know terminator so can't really say - but if it's not supposed to be root, and it's not getting root - then the problem is just the title/icon /
<blueyed> yes, it appears to be just the title/icon.
<blueyed> This is not the case when running terminator manually though.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-22
<alex_mayorga> Anything I should add to bug 986756?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986756 in linux "Memory Stick PRO Duo cards are not auto-mounted when inserted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986756
<trijntje> I would like to report a regression for fn-keys on my netbook, but I dont know which package to report against
<penguin42> do they work at all?
<penguin42> trijntje: Actually, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<penguin42> although that's a bit complicated
<trijntje> penguin42: thanks, reading it now. Some do work, but the one to disable to touchpad doesnt
<penguin42> ah, if that's the only one that doesn't my guess is that's got more to do with the touchpad side of things than the fn-keys
<trijntje> ok, do you know what package is responsible for the touchpad?
<penguin42> I'd guess xorg
<trijntje> ok thanks, I'll file a bug against xorg then
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 947358 Triaged/High? Thanks in advance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947358 in smc "No such file or directory: "/usr/share/games/smc/campaign" on Ubuntu Precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947358
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-15
<melodie_> hello
<Rarrikins> How do I report a bug in the part of the system that handles #! lines at the top of scripts?
<jtaylor> that would be the kernel
<jtaylor> but are you sure you found a bug?
<jtaylor> thats pretty old and established code
<jtaylor> anything odd is more likely a feature :)
<Rarrikins> Yes, if you have a script with DOS line endings, it gives a completely wrong error message.
<jtaylor> what kind of a message?
<Rarrikins> ": No such file or directory"
<jtaylor> thats the expected message
<jtaylor> if anything goes wrong with the shebang you get that, including when it can'T find a linker etc
<jtaylor> its a very hard fix
<jtaylor> maybe even impossible
<Rarrikins> Couldn't it be something like "Couldn't load script interpreter" or something?
<Rarrikins> That's pretty uninformative as is.
<jtaylor> no the kernel gives you back a ENOENT#
<jtaylor> you would have to change the kernel interface and add a new error code
<jtaylor> that can#t really be done
<Rarrikins> You could change the error message for ENOENT.
<jtaylor> then it would be wrong for all real "file not found" errors
<Rarrikins> It could be made suitably generic. I think the specificity is the problem.
<jtaylor> see here for some discussion: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609882
<ubot2> Debian bug 609882 in command-not-found "libc6: "No such file or directory" error when attempting to execute LSB executable without lsb-core" [Wishlist,Open]
<Rarrikins> OK, thanks
<jtaylor> its not exactly the same, but I imagine the reason it is hard to fix is the same
<jtaylor> see also here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=697299#44
<ubot2> Debian bug 697299 in command-not-found "misleading error message when ELF interpreter does not exist" [Wishlist,Open]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-17
<yeez> Hello
<TheLordOfTime> hi!
<yeez> I own an XPS 13 and following a restart, my laptop screen is at minimum brightness. My external LCD (using Mini DisplayPort to HDMI) Works great however.
<yeez> Was hoping someone here could help me out. I'm running 13.04
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I a trying to improve a feh desktop file in Ubuntu Precise in an Openbox environment, and on the way I happen to notice feh won't start
<melodie> instead I get:
<melodie> "feh WARNING: ./feh.desktop - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<melodie> and several more lines
<melodie> feh WARNING: ./lxshortcut.desktop - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<melodie> ...
<melodie> googling for the error message led me at Gentoo forums:
<melodie> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4193200.html?sid=1d4f8e381005c64e52072eab4b57cdb9#4193200
<melodie> "I noticed the jpeg imlib2 loader was not being built, USE="jpg" emerge imlib2 has fixed it here for me,"
<melodie> I want to try to find out with which switches the Ubuntu version of feh which is "Version: 1.4.4-1build1" has been built.
<melodie> I noticed that in Archlinux, starting it from the menus or from console both work and start feh with an image in it
<melodie> the image is a png image
<melodie> how could I find out how it has been compiled ?
<melodie> I notice that invoking feh with a direct argument works, but won't start with the "%f" argument in the desktop file, for instance
<melodie> hi hggdh_
<melodie> :)
 * melodie preparing to jump on hggdh_ ^^
<melodie> would you have a few minutes available for me ? I have posted about an issue on feh a while ago this afternoon and didn't yet get an answer
<hggdh_> good morning/afternoon melodie
<melodie> hi hggdh !
<hggdh> melodie: reading the backlog now :-)
<melodie> ok, thank you
<melodie> I'll have something to add after, related to one more test
<hggdh> melodie: you can grab the current packaged source for feh via 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/feh"
<hggdh> melodie: just did it, looking at it now
<melodie> hggdh I will need to let you look at it. I am finishing a ubuntu openbox mini remix and after I have to go out for the rest of the afternoon
<melodie> and also I don't have coding knowlegde... :(
<hggdh> melodie: well, the packge does depend on libimlib2, so installing it would also install (if not there yet) libimlib2
<melodie> libimlib2 is here. not possible to do otherwise it is a depend for feh, for openbox as well
<hggdh> so, probably the issue is with libimlib2, not feh
<melodie> this is possible
<melodie> what I notice also is this:
<melodie> when starting feh from console with an argument : an image file to load, it loads it. then I quit feh, and restart it with no argument, it will load the image loaded just before.
<melodie> what would be nice as an expected result would be to be able to start feh from the menus, with no argument at all.
<melodie> I don't know if this is possible
<melodie> and if it is then possible to load whatever image we would want from there
<melodie> going now. :)
<melodie> thanks
<hggdh> hurmm. imlib2 is also build built with jpeg. Also, based on what you said, you *can* load the image, although kludgly
<hggdh> melodie: melodie I will only be able to check on it this evening, only console access now
<melodie> hggdh whenever you can; I had loaded a png file, so this might not be representative
<melodie> and thank you very much for your time...
<evfool> hi all
<evfool> any idea who I could bug about an empathy ubuntu online accounts integration bug making impossible to use any other accounts with empathy except gmail and facebook?
<evfool> bug 1147639, being 100% reproducible on all 3 of my fresh fully updated raring installs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1147639 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Cannot add IRC account details" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1147639
<hggdh> evfool: did you check if this is UBuntu-only? It might have already been reported upstream, at bugs.gnome.org
<evfool> hggdh: I have been trying to compile the upstream stuff to see if it's also affected, but as the account stuff is coming from Ubuntu online accounts, being different from Gnome online accounts, and raring is at 3.6.4, while upstream is already at 3.8.x it's not too easy
<evfool> that's why I'm asking who I can talk with about this topic, I am willing to do any debugging required, to have a complete and fixable bug, as it's really disappointing that I can't use my IM accounts with the latest Ubuntu, and would like to fix it
<evfool> hggdh: btw, I have checked the upstream bugzilla, but no sign of the bug there
<hggdh> evfool: I would say either #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-unity would be better to find out about this
<hggdh> evfool: it may indeed be an unity/Ubuntu thing
<evfool> hggdh: thanks, I'll try in ubuntu-desktop
<bdmurray> hggdh: did you look into bug 1161073 any further?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1161073 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "seq puts the separator on wrong spot!" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161073
<ujee> Hello..  Am I supposed to change a status on a bug from "Fix Released" when there is still a corner case that got looked over?   What shall be the new status (New or Confirmed?)  Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1162046
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1162046 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Xv video falls apart and flickers when obstructed by 2 windows" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bdmurray> In the event that is was fixed in a package and contains a changelog entry regarding the fix its best to open a new bug and reference the old one in it.
<ujee> Yes, the bug is in a changelog.. Thanks for the quick reply
<ujee> *the bug number
<ujee> bdmurray, I already attached files documenting the corner case to the old report.  Shall they be duplicated to the old one, or is there a way of referencing them?
<ujee> *duplicated to the /new/ one
<bdmurray> well, you could add comments to the new one using the same link as in the old one but then they wouldn't be attachments to the new bug report which might be important to someone
<bdmurray> so duplicating them seems best
<ujee> ok, thanks
<hggdh> bdmurray: did not have time, but it is fixed on 8.21. It is now just a question of looking for the specific patch
<bdmurray> hggdh: it'd probably be good to get it in R
<hggdh> bdmurray: might be commit
<hggdh> bdmurray: might be a commit of Sep 21 2012
<hggdh> bdmurray: I can check it when I get home
<hggdh> bdmurray: it might also be good to get it in Precise
<hggdh> but that might be a bit more difficult, a lot of releases in between
<bdmurray> well let me know how I can help
<hggdh> bdmurray: roj, will do. Hopefully I will be able to extract the patch this evening
<hggdh> not good, got a X crash on the nwew kernel
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-18
<bdmurray> hggdh: any luck finding that patch?
<hggdh> bdmurray: nope, my laptop crashed yesterday after reboot (sigsegv on X)
<hggdh> bdmurray: seems to be related to the mesa updates from yesterday
<hggdh> I tried installing the nvidia crap, but jockey-kde does not show the versions; I think I got it right just before leaving home, but only tonight I will be able to check
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-19
<Noskcaj10> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-21
<wolfgang8741> I'm trying to figure out what additional info if any is needed in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1170418 currently rendering the computer unusable.  Thoughts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170418 in compiz (Ubuntu) "unity launcher and window borders missing upon login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tos> hi if i have found something that doesnt work properly, where should i say this
<penguin42> you should use ubuntu-bug to report it
<Tos> ok thank you
<iceroot_> hi
<iceroot_> could someone mark this bug (the upstream-bug) as fixed release? because this bug is fixed in 12.04 and i could only set our local bug to "fixed release" but its still shown as "new" in my bug-list https://bugs.launchpad.net/vlc/+bug/925282
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925282 in VLC media player "VLC does not localize Ctrl key name in shortcuts" [Unknown,New]
<iceroot_> or do i need to mark the upstream-bug itself http://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/5974 to fixed and launchpad will sync it?
<jtaylor> it should sync it
<jtaylor> = the upstream bugs needs to be closed
<iceroot_> jtaylor: thank you, i will have a look how to close the bug upstream
<iceroot_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/859474  what is the correct way? the bug is fixed for 12.04 but still valid for 11.10. imo 11.10 is EOL, so this bug can be closed? (just checking all my bug-reports to clean up the list) :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859474 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Dragging with touchpad unusable" [Low,Triaged]
<hggdh> iceroot_: if it is fixed 12.04 onwards, you can close the report as (1) 11.10 EOL; (2) fixed on 12.04
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-14
<sebstyle> there b typos in the help output of usermod in 14.04 finala beta
<sebstyle>   -V, --del-subuids FIRST-LAST  remvoe range of subordinate uids
<sebstyle> unless remvoe is the new remove
<sebstyle> kthxbai :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-15
<cprofitt> anyone know what to do when ubuntu-bug fails to report a bug?
<hggdh> cprofitt: you can open it manually; also, a bug on ubuntu-bug might be interesting ;-)
<cprofitt> hggdh: I might do that tonight
<cprofitt> It was just disapointing to not be able to report the test failure...
<cprofitt> since I did not have a bug I could not complete the report.
<cprofitt> bad thing is it makes the install fail.
<hggdh> I can understand the frustration; and collecting data from a failed install usually is not fun
<cprofitt> yeah... I tried using the .crash file on my other computer and it would not send either.
<hggdh> the .crash file has first to be preprocessed by apport
<cprofitt> I was using apport-report (forget the command)
<cprofitt> but things did not appear to work
<hggdh> try apport-cli
<cprofitt> yeah... that is the one
<hggdh> but, then, I may be outdated
<cprofitt> I sent the .crash file to baloons
<cprofitt> I will try today's daily build when I get home as well
<cprofitt> this release has been very rough on my equipment.
<cprofitt> volume control mute button does not work, though the OSD displays
<cprofitt> locking the screen does not automaticlaly invoke the screen saver
<cprofitt> some very little niggling things, but they are high visibility
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> my personal experience has been good, but I have a system76
<hggdh> (which means everything works)
<cprofitt> I have a Lenovo X230 and T530
<cprofitt> everything was working great until we hit beta and they introduced the new lock screen
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-16
<wagafo> Somebody check please if bug 875002 can be marked as "triaged"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875002 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "choosing quit from unity launcher doesn't close rhythmbox if music is playing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875002
<nabblet> hi, I reported a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/1222431 but was told report it to upstream. this would require me to create another account (in this case gnome bugzilla). Also i don't have ubuntu or baobab installed so i can't really respond to questions anymore. would some here be so nice and copy&paste by launchpad bug to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=baobab
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1222431 in baobab (Ubuntu) "disk usage analyzer (baobab) increases Xorg CPU usage during scan" [Medium,Confirmed]
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> I have exported the data from Evolution, in Archlinux, (evolution version 3.10.4) and tried to import them to Evolution in an Ubuntu 12.04.4 (evolution version number 3.2.3) - The importation fails silently (tried 3 times in a row). does someone know, if it lacks retro compatibility, or if the problem is else?
<melodie_> also I tried to importe the liste.vcf, and this has worked fine
<melodie_> well no I am mistaking, I have not imported the contacts yet, I have tried other things, have to  check
<melodie_> any Ubuntu/Evolution experts here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-17
<dmsimard> Hi guys, regarding the puppet package in 14.04.
<dmsimard> There isn't a /etc/default/puppet in Ubuntu 14.04's package anymore, in contrast to 12.04. Creating the file and putting "start=no" in it does not have an effect since even though the init script sources the file, it doesn't have a condition on the start variable anymore.
<dmsimard> Should I report this ?
<tarpman> dmsimard: hi, looks like that change was done on purpose by the debian maintainer of puppet
<dmsimard> tarpman: I was trying to find the source/changelog of the actual change but could not find it, can you point me in the right direction ?
<tarpman> dmsimard: looks like the service will be started automatically, but won't actually do anything unless you run 'puppet agent --enable'
<tarpman> dmsimard: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-puppet/puppet.git;a=commitdiff;h=911303eee71f64299714de9a92326e2ed098984d
<dmsimard> tarpman: I find it odd that the file is still sourced by now unused
<tarpman> dmsimard: it can still be used to override the other variables, I think DAEMON_OPTS would be the main use case
<dmsimard> tarpman: Thanks for your help :)
<tarpman> dmsimard: hope it helped. cheers
<dmsimard> *nod*, made a quick article about it :)
<dmsimard> http://dmsimard.com/2014/04/17/puppet-started-by-default-in-ubuntu-1404/
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-18
<Kangarooo> to what report that after install on live cd continuing it doesnt shutdown for me
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-19
<kristenbb> hi, I just filed this bug regarding window controls : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1309964. The bot said I need to address it to a particular package. Which one should it be ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309964 in Ubuntu "Setting the preference to move window control to the right no longer works" [Undecided,New]
<kristenbb> hello, world ?
<kabamaru> Hello everybody. On a clean 14.04 installation, I encountered this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1302883). It's about weird behaviour by the workspace switcher (Unity) when you move a window across workspaces. Basically the switcher stops responding. The bug is not assigned to anyone, because the reporter didn't specify the package responsible. Any ideas about which package could this be? Unity? Compiz? Other?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302883 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 14.04: Moving a window when Workspace Switcher is active does not release cursor" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-20
<gre-> heya
<gre-> im searching every day, every night a fix to my issue..
<gre-> can't find
<gre-> when im playing at a game (minecraft for example) in fullscreen mode (f11), windows game become transparent and im forced to restart the game
<gre-> i just wanted to know if this bug is known by the ubuntu community
<gre-> im using ubuntu 14.04
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1309387 as Triaged/High? Thanks :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309387 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "Gdebi not installing required dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309387
<penguin42> done
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-14
<codeic_> hi, can I get some info on tracker-extract errors?
<codeic_> what's with that bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-17
<zlmao> shang: I'm do demo at user side. My Maas shows that depolying is failed.
<zlmao> shang: It is "failed deployment". The same for the physical node too.
<zlmao> Sorry. I should switch to other channel for it.
<cprofitt> hello -- have a strange issue on my 15.04 and not sure how to report the bug
<cprofitt> when I empty trash I got another file window opening...
<wxl> cprofitt: i'd report it against the file manager.
<cprofitt> wxl: thanks.
<wxl> np cprofitt
<cprofitt> wxl that is just called files now; correct?
<wxl> cprofitt: yikes i'm not sure being a mostly lubuntu user
<cprofitt> eh, looking like the package is still nautilus
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1445595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445595 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Empty Trash Results in File Windows Opening" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> if anyone would like to triage
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-19
<NikTh> Aloha
<NikTh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1445358
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445358 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[SVF1532X1EB, Realtek ALC233, Speaker, Internal] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NikTh> Can we catch up the release date ? I think it's very difficult, but asking anyway :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-18
<irgendwer4711> Hi, I want to report a bug in Ubuntu 16.04. May I do it here or launchpad or elsewhere?
<rbasak> irgendwer4711: file it in Launchpad here. If you think it's important for release then please raise it here after filing for triaging.
<rbasak> Sorry
<rbasak> "File it in Launchpad please" is what I meant.
<irgendwer4711> ok wait
<irgendwer4711> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clonezilla/+bug/1571537
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1571537 in clonezilla (Ubuntu) "ntfsclone not compatible with Clonezilla" [Undecided,New]
<irgendwer4711> rbasak: maybe it's a little thing, but ntfsclone is not working this way.
<rbasak> irgendwer4711: OK, thanks for filing.
<irgendwer4711> I think the error is in the function "get_ntfs_image_info()" in /usr/share/drbl/sbin/ocs-functions.
<rbasak> irgendwer4711: if you can provide a debdiff I'd be happy to take a look for you.
<rbasak> irgendwer4711: if so ping me in #ubuntu-motu (so we don't bother bug triage volunteers with activity in this channel)
<irgendwer4711> rbasak: sorry I dont have a bugfix
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-20
<hikiko> hello
<liftedlegend> can anyone help me with fixing my alps touchpad on a dell inspiron 1525? it just randomly stopped working out of no where.
<liftedlegend> i would greatly appreciate it
<teward> liftedlegend: support in #ubuntu
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I've reported this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozplugger/+bug/1399944 more than a year ago
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1399944 in mozplugger (Ubuntu) "Navigation keys not working inside browsers" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> I've also made some tests with 15.10
<cristian_c> I've looked also at mozdev tracker
<cristian_c> I've also done some tests editing the mozpluggerrc conf file
<cristian_c> but I've not got benefits from it
<cristian_c> What is the next step I've to do now?
<teward> cristian_c: i would upstream this to Debian - that package is autosynced from Debian and maybe they've got to update/fix it
<cristian_c> teward: ok, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<teward> if mozilla upstream says it is 'fixed' then Debian providing an update to the package there, so it autosyncs in later in the next dev cycle would help
<teward> at this point i'd be looking for a fix for this in Y-series though
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thank you very much, teward , for your suggestions!
<teward> cristian_c: I would test a Debian image though
<teward> in a VM or otherwise
<teward> to see if the issue exists there
<cristian_c> yeah, I can test with debian
<teward> and if it does file a bug against Debian, though their bug tracker is a little more evil
<cristian_c> stretch either jessie, teward '
<cristian_c> ?
<teward> cristian_c: test them all
<teward> DO ALL THE TESTS
<teward> unstable, testing, stable
<teward> start in stable (jessie)
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<teward> stretch or jessie, your call
 * teward prefers testing "stable", then goes to 'testing' for tests :P
<teward> but i'm weird - i have VMs for everything :)
<teward> even old Ubuntu 9.04 for nostalgic reasons :)
<cristian_c> lol
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-21
<wligtenberg> Hi, just curious if there is still something I can help out with regarding: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/1552764
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1552764 in swt-gtk (Ubuntu) "Eclipse and SWT are very slow/hang on a fresh 16.04 install (gtk3/swt issue)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> wligtenberg: is there a fix available?
<wligtenberg> Not that I am aware of, only a work around, which is mentioned in the issue
<wligtenberg> I am a bit unsure as to how to dig into the problem
<rbasak> Perhaps whatever is reading that variable needs to be patched to default back to 0.
<wligtenberg> rbasak, well that would be eclipse (but also other applications based on the Eclipse framework)
<rbasak> wligtenberg: if that's what's needed to fix eclipse then an SRU would probably be appropriate. A proper fix would be even better though.
<wligtenberg> Yeah, I am more interested in a proper fix. I use the environment variable at the moment, but it still causes some graphical glitches. I am just not sure on how to investigate the issue...
<wligtenberg> I am not an Eclipse/SWT dev or something :)
<rbasak> Talk to upstream? Ubuntu devs may know but they are generalists. Upstream wrote the code so are probably experts :)
<wligtenberg> good point, joined the eclipse room. :)
<hikiko|ln> hello, I'd like some help with the sru process..
<hikiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates I'm following these steps
<hikiko> I downloaded the package orig.tar.gz used quilt
<hikiko> and I wonder what's the next thing I have to do :) re-compress using the same name and upload it?
<hikiko> Upload the fixed package to release-proposed with the patch in the bug report, a detailed and user-readable changelog, and no other unrelated changes.
<hikiko> how do I change the changelog? just edit it myself?
<hikiko> (sorry it's the first time I try to SRU something :p)
<rbasak> hikiko: what package is it?
<hikiko> rbasak, compiz
<hikiko> I want to SRU something on trusty
<hikiko> so far, I've downloaded the trusty orig.tar.gz and applied the change using quilt
<rbasak> hikiko: we should move to #ubuntu-devel or something then. This channel is for bug triaging.
<hikiko> I didn't edit/change anything else
<hikiko> sorry rbasak :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-22
<braderhart> Can someone internally confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1572871
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1572871 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software (ubuntu-software) doesn't install third party applications" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hikiko> Hi
<braderhart> Is this ready to be Triaged? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> braderhart: looking
<bdmurray> braderhart: Set to Triaged
<braderhart> bdmurray: Thanks neighbor
<bdmurray> braderhart: no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-23
<psusi> bdmurray, hey, I triage an aweful lot of bugs filed against ubiquity because the installation medium is corrupt, and the log shows squashfs decompression errors... I don't suppose it would be possible to automate these with the bug bot?
<psusi> or better yet, fix apport to detect it and give the user a helpful message and not bother filing the bug in the first place
<psusi> it really astounds me how many crappy usb flash sticks out there silently corrupt data
<braderhart> Any chance we can get an update on this bug soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Triaged]
<braderhart> I'm more than happy to help... i found some useful info in syslog
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-24
<louiloui> Hi, I reported a bug, but I have no clue what package it affects (If I knew, I'd probably be able to fix it)
<louiloui> URL https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574073
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574073 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networking does not work after reboot" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-04-18
<Ologn> After the 17.04 upgrade, my machine keeps crashing due to a kernel bug
<Ologn> ah, it's this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-04-19
<arune> I'm following the procedure on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure to nominate a newer package to 16.04 LTS
<arune> the bug is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sssd/+bug/1641203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1641203 in sssd (Ubuntu Xenial) "SSSD can't process GPO from Active Directory when it contains lines with no equal sign" [Medium,Triaged]
<arune> should I send a mail instead of asking here?
<davmor2> arune: depends on the question might be better to send to the ubuntu-devel lists
<arune> hm, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure I should mail the ubuntu control team and the email adress is linked on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<arune> the email address is ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net which I first have to be a member of to be able to send a mail
<davmor2> arune: yes then email that list
<arune> davmor2, I can't, I have to join the team!
<davmor2> You shouldn't need to you should be able to send to it but it will wait for authorisation before it is displayed
<arune> thanks davmor2, I'll try then
<rbasak> arune, davmor2: for bug nominations, I think asking on IRC is far easier. And people usually respond within a few hours.
<arune> rbasak, ok! then I want to nominate this bug for SRU: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sssd/+bug/1641203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1641203 in sssd (Ubuntu Xenial) "SSSD can't process GPO from Active Directory when it contains lines with no equal sign" [Medium,Triaged]
<arune> then I just hang around and get some feedback or?
<rbasak> Looking
<rbasak> arune: Xenial is already nominated, so consider that step of the proess complete. You can tell it's nominated because "Xenial" appears underneath ding-libs and sssd at the top, and has a Status (Triaged in this case).
<rbasak> arune: note that it'd be normal to SRU just a backport of the fix for this particular bug. Usually we don't backport a newer version wholesale.
<arune> aha, so I'd have to test patching the source for the correct packages
<rbasak> Right
<arune> rbasak, can you help me figure out which packages I need to patch? sssd is a metapackage which I assume does not have any source but just depends on the good stuff, and ding-libs I cant even find
<rbasak> arune: sssd the binary package is a metapackage. But sssd the source package contains everything (and generates all the binary packages, including the sssd binary metapackage but also the contentful others)
<rbasak> ding-libs also exists as a source package but there is no binary package called ding-libs
<rbasak> arune: use "pull-lp-source ding-libs xenial" and the same for sssd.
<arune> rbasak, ok, I'll test as soon as possible
<arune> rbasak, and when I have done that I just ping here again and it can be brought up for consideration?
<rbasak> arune: attach debdiffs to the bug and subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors. That'll add it to http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html. Then use the #ubuntu-devel channel to talk about the bug - technically this channel is for bug triage only.
<arune> rbasak, what do you mean exactly with "subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors"? a mail list subscription?
<rbasak> arune: use "Subscribe someone else" from the web bug view.
<rbasak> arune: and put "ubuntu-sponsors" in the box (without the tilde)
<arune> rbasak, aha, thanks!
<rbasak> arune: please only do that after you have attached debdiffs ready to upload to the bug.
<arune> ok ok
<arune> rbasak, sorry for not needing help, but I can't find the diffs for the changes mentioned on https://pagure.io/SSSD/sssd/issue/2751#comment-224593
<arune> according to https://code.launchpad.net/sssd the git repos should be at git://git.fedorahosted.org/git/sssd.git but that seams to be dead, maybe just right now
<arune> fatal: unable to connect to git.fedorahosted.org:
<arune> git.fedorahosted.org[0: 209.132.181.16]: errno=Connection timed out
<arune> git.fedorahosted.org[1: 209.132.181.15]: errno=Connection timed out
<arune> oh, maybe they moved to github
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-04-20
<arune> rbasak, do you know where upstream sources for ding-libs are? this repos hasn't been updated for 2 years https://github.com/SSSD/ding-libs
<arune> but those commits are from 10 months ago https://pagure.io/SSSD/sssd/issue/2751#comment-224593
<rbasak> I'm not sure, sorry.
<arune> rbasak, is it possible to figure out from debian git upstreams? https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-sssd/ding-libs.git
<arune> or maybe I can find the commit there
<arune> I think I found it
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-04-23
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Flannel> Banninating the countryside.  Banninating the peasants.  Banninating all the peoples, and their thatched-roof cottages!!!
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-17
<ddstreet> stokachu hi, are you able to review https://github.com/sosreport/sos/pull/1267
<ubot5-ng> sosreport bug (Pull request) 1267 in sos "[Plugin] Fix string decoding for debug log output" (comments: 1) [Open]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-19
<HotSwap`> hey i just updated 18.04 and it broke cura for me.  google suggests this is a known issue with pyqt.  Anyone know if this has been reported somewhere?
<HotSwap`> cura discussion of the issue here: https://github.com/Ultimaker/Cura/issues/3438 .. i searched launchpad, but dont have an account/etc
<ubot5-ng> Ultimaker bug 3438 in Cura "[3.2.1] Segfault at boot, crashes immediately" (comments: 24) [Platform: Linux, Status: In Progress, Type: Bug, Open]
<ubot5`> bug 3436 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #3438 no sensible error message when adding a spec which has already been added." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3436
<HotSwap`> nm, ive made a report
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-20
<Adrium> Hi there, I don't know how to properly report a bug. There is a bug in the `ktexteditor-data` package: The `script.qrc` file is missing. Emmet will not work. Also see <https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=142536>. The make file is: <https://cgit.kde.org/ktexteditor.git/tree/src/script/data/CMakeLists.txt>
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-21
<NU58YGleibniz> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<NU58YGleibniz> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<NU58YGleibniz> dreamon_ HotSwap` markthomas ogra_ Trevinho Lin-Buo-Ren-alt1 padv sakrecoer mwhudson book` mdeslaur fginther rbalint ubot9 dragan-s hggdh sbeattie kees davmor2 ratliff tsimonq2 ScottE slashd chiluk seyeongkim meetingology Nafallo Noskcaj Logan chrisccoulson Orphis drkokandy Ampelbein faenil braderhart schmidtm_ wolsen freyes dkessel rbasak tdn shananigans G bschaefer gsilvapt wxl jibel ckrumme Odd_Bloke jtaylor_ ubuntulog ubot5` tinoco sgclark P
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot5`> Help! Channel emergency! bdmurray, hggdh, Unit193, dax
